# R32 + CORRADO = FAST (project)



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

Hi
i just got done parting my drivetrain ,the formal vr6 turbo syncro.
The plan includes
-R32 engine fully built w/autronic engien management
-R32 4motion w/stand alone 
-GT40R
-Cast manifold

GOAL IS 600_+ ALL WHEEL DRIVE HP
Here is the step by step how and what i am going to be doing 
I will update the thread as soon as i have something new to share
here the car





_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:02 AM 3-12-2006_


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

That's gonna be some crazy isht when done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

BEFORE 

MOTOR BEING PULLED

ALMOST OUT

DRIVETRAIN OUT

EMPTY ENGINE BAY

SYNCRO REAR END/SUSPENSION

SYNCRO REAR/SUSPENSION OUT


----------



## Method819 (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veritas137)*

That just put a smile on my face.


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

You are crazy! I wish I had monsy to do stuff like you do!







Some day......


----------



## M4RTiN C-TDI (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, that would be the second Corrado R32 i would see, but it still is an awesome project!


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: (M4RTiN C-TDI)*

nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (andymatthew)*

please paint the engine comp first


----------



## helldriver1 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Good luck on that project, look's to be a awsome combo, look forward to seeing more on this.








-Scott


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

thats the only way to have f/i and not have it be pointless,







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub55 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (M4RTiN C-TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M4RTiN C-TDI* »_Wow, that would be the second Corrado R32 i would see, but it still is an awesome project!

yeah the second...but was the first turboed with over 600 to the wheels....hmmm something tells me NO! 
hey harris goodluck with the project man, when u were talking to me on the phone it didnt sound like u were gana start anytime soon...guess i was wrong..lol.


----------



## veedub55 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (veedub55)*


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (veedub55)*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (nidnabd)*

HI
thanks i will make the whole engine bay look nice and it will be painted DBP just like a R32







and then the whole car is gonna get resprayed as well.
Where did u see a corrado r32 turbo adn 4 motion ,who has doen one ?


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Wow







There was a thread going recently of someone from England I believe that had a R32 engine & drivetrain, not sure on the turbo though.
Brian


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (ButchHusky)*

yea i know phatvr6 has done the r32 motor, and was recently talking about going turbo I believe. i think that's one of the main reasons he joined the vortex..to get some more info on F/I?
anyway, that car is going to be a beast with that R motor no matter what else you do. Any chance you're gonna be removing that wing when respraying?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

hi
ok i seen the one corrado with the r32 motor out of states but noone has built a corrado r32 motor with 4 motion and a it being turbocharged,and as far as the wing i have not decided ,in person it looks bad a$$.but i get a lot of q's from vortexers if i will leave it or take it off i will see ,thats the least of my worries now if youknow what i mean


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

good luck man, quite a project ahead of you....600Awhp is a bit unrealistic, no one, not even the biggest tuners have gotten over 500, but 600fwhp can be done


----------



## Golf8VTurbo25 (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (BadasslilGTI)*

that sounds sweet....my question is how much is the 4motion different than the syncro? and i dont mean by the power it handles, everyone knows the syncro isnt exactly the strongest thing, i mean mounting it..... good project though very interested to see this one come along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (BadasslilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadasslilGTI* »_600Awhp is a bit unrealistic

it is, but with money anything can happen!
love this car, keep us updated







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (BadasslilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadasslilGTI* »_good luck man, quite a project ahead of you....600Awhp is a bit unrealistic, no one, not even the biggest tuners have gotten over 500, but 600fwhp can be done









you're wrong... 24v's have variable valve timing. 12v's don't. 24v's are capable of 900-1000hp.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_you're wrong... 24v's have variable valve timing. 12v's don't. 24v's are capable of 900-1000hp.

Id like to see some proof on 1000hp


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
Id like to see some proof on 1000hp

You will see at least 900+ very shortly.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*

Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Buttt if you are gonna do all that, you might want/need a bit more than a 35r


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*

I want to do an R swap into my rado. I just bought the donor car last week


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Buttt if you are gonna do all that, you might want/need a bit more than a 35r









Oh dude, don't get the wrong Idea, I'm not attempting it. There are 2 companies right now in a horsepower war with 24v VR6's. Thats ALL I'm going to say.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_Oh dude, don't get the wrong Idea, I'm not attempting it. There are 2 companies right now in a horsepower war with 24v VR6's. Thats ALL I'm going to say. 

I was talking to Harris actually. If I quoted your name, it was by mistake


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
I was talking to Harris actually. If I quoted your name, it was by mistake









lol, alright... I should have known... I have a 35/40R


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_lol, alright... I should have known... I have a 35/40R









Me too


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Hi
GOAL IS 600_+ ALL WHEEL DRIVE HP


HA! you are crazy. i cant wait to see how this turns out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (T0oDamnFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0oDamnFast* »_
you're wrong... 24v's have variable valve timing. 12v's don't. 24v's are capable of 900-1000hp.








Look at what i said...NOTHING to do with 12v or 24v fool. I quoted awhp, and for the slower to understand what was typed, that means "ALL WHEEL HP", and getting 600hp to ALL FOUR wheels will be near impossible, but id love to see it happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (BadasslilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadasslilGTI* »_







Look at what i said...NOTHING to do with 12v or 24v fool. I quoted awhp, and for the slower to understand what was typed, that means "ALL WHEEL HP", and getting 600hp to ALL FOUR wheels will be near impossible, but id love to see it happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I disagree. I have been told that there are STI's with stock motors making mid 500awhp. I don't see why a fully built r32 drivetrain couldn't do the same.
What part of the setup (engine or haldex) couldn't produce 600+ 'wheel'?
[btw what's going on buddy, long time no talk







]


----------



## RaddoDubbs (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (BadasslilGTI)*

HeyI wasjust wondering howmuch all that is gonna cost you?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

thanks for the coments ,i think it doable with a fully built motor and as far as the gt35/40 i picked that one casue this is going to be my daily driver so i want good spool up and power all the time which the 35/40 will do ,i am not sure ifthe 40r can do that if it can i will do it (pelase talk me into it ahahah)
I am wondering about eip r32 ,they got 650 at tyhe front wheels and i wonder at what boost, my motor is goign to be ready for a lot of boost and i do mean a lot like 30ish ,it might sound unrealistic but i will do it 
please post any comment and thought that you might have 
thanks


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

as far as price its goign to be a small fortune but you have to remmeber i had a nice setup before and got most of my money back from the investment when i sold the drivetrain and then i put some money on top and i will make this happen,and its going to cost less than anyone would expect


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

MY TEMPORARY DRIVETRAIN 
Its a 300 horse vacumn engine with a blower and a cold air intake hahahahahah



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 5:27 PM 8-28-2005_


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

im sure it will be nice but do you plan on painting the bay while youre at this? i personally think you should...but either way itll be sweet...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*

the engine bay will be painted deep blue pearl.


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

your a maniac and I like. Thats too much power for me too much power for the road imo.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

glad to hear about the bay!
i dont think 600 is excessive....
800 maybe but 600 is needed to commute comfortably.


----------



## 9seven6 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (hubbell)*

excellent i wanna keep up on this one


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (P i m p y 9 7 6)*

holy ****


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

give me a shout if you need any tips when it comes to fitting the engine.
I managed to make mine look almost factory.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

ah cool appreaciate it i have everythign figured out except the trans side mount and front axles ,if i can find a way not to have to fabricate some crazy axles that would eb cool
if youhaev any ideas let me know
thanks


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

talk to yellowslc hes the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (BadasslilGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadasslilGTI* »_good luck man, quite a project ahead of you....600Awhp is a bit unrealistic, no one, not even the biggest tuners have gotten over 500, but 600fwhp can be done









Dont see why not , if he can make 800 crank maybe less but he's gonna need a GT42R , hell if 12vs are making more than 800crank i dont see why not


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

ahhh, damnit have to clean the screan now... sick as hell...sick as hell.
should have no problem getting that type of hp, what is wrong with the
people saying otherwise?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (tornado jti)*

I already have one
has a turbo too








...
...
in Forza








gonna be a sweet ride.


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_I disagree. I have been told that there are STI's with stock motors making mid 500awhp. I don't see why a fully built r32 drivetrain couldn't do the same.
What part of the setup (engine or haldex) couldn't produce 600+ 'wheel'?
[btw what's going on buddy, long time no talk








]

STi's are turbo motors, they come with stronger internals from the factory to handle the boooooooost. The 3.2 is a naturally aspirated motor that doesn't exactly run high compression, he can't just slap a monster turbo on it and expect it to be done because thats not how the engine was built.
And yeah I know STi's and Evos do it all the time, theres some guy on EvoM pushing close to 700 hp on stock internals.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_STi's are turbo motors, they come with stronger internals from the factory to handle the boooooooost. The 3.2 is a naturally aspirated motor that doesn't exactly run high compression, he can't just slap a monster turbo on it and expect it to be done because thats not how the engine was built.
And yeah I know STi's and Evos do it all the time, theres some guy on EvoM pushing close to 700 hp on stock internals.

Wow, I didn't know ANY of that








He said he planned on a fully built motor. Hell, I think he could get near 600 on a spacer if he really wanted to, not that I would recommend it.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

I have started getting parts and making this happen and as far as the quote from the guy a couple of post above this ,i will build the motor and i dont plan on just slaping this togehter and then having a lot of problems after i will do this the right way even if it takes me half a year
so definetly it will have at least 600 whp andpeople need to do a littlecalculating and thinking abnd they willfigure this is possible as well
thanks for the comments and keep them comming


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

NGP's Rallye runs 630 crank hp through a Syncro system
he will be able to do it with 4 Motion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

sorry i can`t see how that can be true,unless its being rebuilt every run out, the main shaft that runs into the diff which is about an inch thick of solid metal snapped clean in half and i only had 350ftlb of torque, dubsport`s syncro in th uk running well over 400bhp has had 9 syncro diffs, this is y i went straight to haldex, never had any troubles since


_Modified by nuts4x4 at 9:57 PM 8-30-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*

i am going with the full haldex setup


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_i am going with the full haldex setup

I believe the guy above you from ipswich was refering to NGP's rallye


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Goldice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goldice* »_
STi's are turbo motors, they come with stronger internals from the factory to handle the boooooooost. The 3.2 is a naturally aspirated motor that doesn't exactly run high compression, he can't just slap a monster turbo on it and expect it to be done because thats not how the engine was built.
And yeah I know STi's and Evos do it all the time, theres some guy on EvoM pushing close to 700 hp on stock internals.

alright budyy, just to let you in on the compression of an R32 motor, it is 11.3:1 how do I know you ask, cause I own one. Also he posted fully built motor. Alright something else to know about VW. They have built diesel motors for years what that means is all that technology rolls in to gasoline engines. Plus after being in 94volkswagens garage and seeing what is in his drive way. I'm sure He will get to his goal. Besides VR motors love forced induction. Whether with a Turbo or S/C it makes them come to life. 600 wheel is very possible with the plans that he has


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

thanks josh i appreciate youstandign beside me on this subject,and i wanted to tell you that cory stoped by today onhis trip back from NY and we closed out deal so he was tired but very happy


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

No sweat man, I'm sure I'll be picking up the parts when you get them in,
And for those who might be skeptical of a VR6 making 600AWHP, you better watch out for a 4 banger making 500AWHP, cause its on its way and its gonna break some hearts(not my project I"m only shooting for 400 with my little ole 4 cylinder).


----------



## veedub55 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (Not4show)*

Im just going to sit here....quietly...and listen to all the fools who say it cant be done...then when he come out with it and proves everyone wrong...IM GOING TO BE POINT AT THE SAME PEOPLE LAUGHING MY A S S OFF....heres a motivation bump man, glad to see your going about things the way you are


----------



## veedub55 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (veedub55)*

and ill be calling you for some info on the awd hook-up im hopefully getting the project going soon, thanx man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

And I continue to sit and wait for my parts to arrive from amsterdam. I'm beginning to think that customs is going over the crates looking for drugs. 3 crates insured for insane dollar amounts coming air freight from Amsterdam. UGG. 
R


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_NGP's Rallye runs 630 crank hp through a Syncro system
he will be able to do it with 4 Motion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NGP says this:
I can update my progress- with front and rear diffs from Peloquin, our aluminum Billet Gebo adapters, and a Spec clutch, I am holding 363 Wheel HP (my low boost setting- 14psi) with no issues whatsoever. I have been really pounding on it- clutch dropping, 4 wheel burnouts, etc.. for months now. The only thing we did to the shafts is rebuild/replace all CV joints and repack with new boots...
As found in the syncro forum.. 








haldex or bust


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

thanks for the coments.i will be posting the conversion of the syncro rear beam to hold the haldex next week hopefully and i will do a write up. I will do everything to the drivetrain that is possible to make it as strong as possible is till ened to figure out if i should go with a GT35/40R W/.82 OR GT40R please help em out i stillw ant my car to be able to spool up in a acceptable amount or rpm ,if someone now what rpms i can expect spool up or full boost with either of the turbos please share it with me 
thanks again


----------



## veedub55 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

ed is a cool guy from ngp talked to him on the phone a bunch of times and i thought he would be the type to be like hey well i gotta run, but he stayed till all my questions and concerns were answered. and he has a sick car.








cant wait to see the corrado all done and boosting


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (veedub55)*

With a gt35r (.82 a/r) on a 12v, expect to see 1 bar by about 4000 +/-. On an R32 motor, I'd say you would probably spool it a bit earlier. Obviously the spool depends on the turbo specs and motor its going on, and of course the boost level.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

hi
ok yes i see what yoru saying i think i still might go with the 35/40 and then upgade later cause i still want this thing to be drivabel onthe street somewhat normal,i plan on runign 30+ psi throught this motor i allready made a deal with eip and i will be getting all of the internals such as rods,pistons adn all arp hardware andi am prolly gonna do work to the crank as well


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

What are you going to do to the crank? Why?

I can't wait to see your Corrado when done this time. Saw it a year ago at Massiv and loved it, (except the bumper







). I have no doubt you will get very close to the numbers you are looking to reach. With money, anything is possible, and you will definatly be sinking a bunch into your project.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

BUMP i will be working on the corrado tommorow so stay tuned for some more progress and pics


----------



## mattofsmeg (Dec 3, 2003)

awwww yeah frickin sweet!


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_What are you going to do to the crank? Why?


He's probably just going to knife-edge it...couldn't hurt


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

LOOK WHAT I FOUND OUT THE OTHER DAY(VR6 TURBO POWER)









TOOK FRONT END OFF TODAY 

FRONT END OFF THE CAR

A SPARE 24V MOTOR THAT I WILL USE TO FAB UP MY MOTOR AND TRANS MOUNT BY USING A 6 SPEED TRASN FROM A FRIEND OF MINE,more pics tommorow on how to do it

TOP 24V VR6 BLOCK BOTTOM 12v VR6 BLOCK< TO COMPARE THE FRONT MOTOR MOUNT HOLES IN THE BLOCK AND FAB UP THE FRONT MOUNT


I also cleaned out the rear syncro beam and control arms and got it ready for sand blastignand powdercoatingm,sorry no pics.
I will drop the motor in tommorow and make the mounts,i will take detailed pics of the fab work
STAY TUNED


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

looks like fun









why remove the front fenders though?
i am looking forward to seeing the haldex install


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

the reason i removed the front fenders is to avoid scratching them and denting them and the fact of not having to worry about then when working on the car


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_the reason i removed the front fenders is to avoid scratching them and denting them 

sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

*Begining to mock up a device to show me how to position the front motor mount braket*



*The front braket starting to get modified to fit the o2m 6 speed trans*


*A better view of the busted rear motor cup*







*
Rewelded from the inside for more strength*

*MOTOR IS IN *














TEST FITTING FOR THE R32 MOTOR


NEXT CHALLENGE,HOW TO MAKE THE REAR MOUNT ON WEDNESDAY




_Modified by 94volkswagen at 11:09 PM 9-5-2005_


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HeadlinerG60* »_I want to do an R swap into my rado. I just bought the donor car last week










nice, I love those Koenig seats. I wouldn't swap a 3,2 VR6 into a G60 shell though. The SLCs have reinforced front end parts that the G60s don't have. 
I'm guessing that you were just joking







or would the G60 motor mount easily into the R32?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

yes definetly i would not do all of this if i had a G60 casue it would require more parts and work,but my corrado is a 1994 slc model or at least was


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradorennenprofi* »_The SLCs have reinforced front end parts that the G60s don't have.

Do tell


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_
Do tell 

he's








i have a Corrado Syncro based on a 90 G60 shell. i am wondering where all my weak parts are


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*BUMP*


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

can i build me one i have both cars?


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

How many hours have you put into the car?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_How many hours have you put into the car?


let me just take an educated guess at 1,000+








SERIOUSLY, you dont get a car like that in a couple weekends
mine took months and his is in another league


----------



## Corradorennenprofi (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_yes definetly i would not do all of this if i had a G60 casue it would require more parts and work,but my corrado is a 1994 slc model or at least was
















Smart man, even using a second gen SLC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

thanks for the compliments,i have a lot of hours in it ,but are you refering to the total hours i have in it since i bought it or just how many hours it will take me to finish this new drivetrain.If you have both of these car or need me to get you something that no problem and i would make you a corrado w/r32 drivetrain.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

A SHOT WITH THE 24V HEAD TO SEE HOW IT WILL LOOK ONCE THE R32 DRIVETRAIN SUBSTITUTES THE 24v VR6


----------



## VR6 'raddo (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

YOu are one crazy ass MOFO, that takes a lot of time, dedication and money to put together. Man I wish I had the dedication and knowledge you have. Good sh#t man, keep er comin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Nice to see it coming a long pretty quick considering the condition it was just two weeks ago


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

ahah thanks,hey i will have all of your parts ready to pick up tommorow so if you have time to come up and pick them up that would be cool
let me know


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Thought it would take you longer to get the floor and cross member, cool, I'll let you know when I can get out there, I'll try and make it this week. Did you also get that propshaft bearing?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

hi
i wanted to get everythign for you asap.and as far as the propshaft bearing i need you to see if you can see a part # on it so that i can order you one,call me when you fidn a part# on it 
please let me know
thanks


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*||~~~~~~TODAYS PROGRESS~~~~~~*

*CUT OUT MY REAR SYNCRO FLOOR PAN *


*STARTED MAKING MY REAR TRANS MOUNT *
(ITS A 2.0 X-flow front motor mount braket|)









*FINISHED PRODUCT MINUS SOME GRINDING ADN POWDERCOATING*


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

you are gonna use a 4-motion floor pan???
nice progress
i hope that mount hold up better than your rear subframe


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

i will make a rearfloor plan it will be just straight as iw ill have a fuel cell in the back and donw need the raised floor anymore,and the mount has to hold up its pretty strong a lot of metal and in right places
thanks for the comments


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

when this is done, I'm coming down for a testdrive, bbq and bourbon, hopefully all at the same time...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (vdubjb)*








ok wel have a deal ,no problem


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to see that your taking the time to document it and share.
Is the trans hitting the steering rack?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

ah thanks , no the trans has enough room away from the rack i will get pics tommorow
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Harris, thanks for the interior. I just got it all installed last weekend. Good luck with the project. I think I'm gonna need a ride


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (nidnabd)*

thats cool do you like it more now then before


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thats cool do you like it more now then before

Oh yeah, I can't wait for the respray. Red with tan isn't done very much. Gonna have to come down for a ride in the new/old machine you're workin on when it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hi
i wanted to get everythign for you asap.and as far as the propshaft bearing i need you to see if you can see a part # on it so that i can order you one,call me when you fidn a part# on it 
please let me know
thanks

No luck on finding a PN# for that bearing on it, I PMed NGP so hopefully they can help us out with the number. Let me know if tomorrow is a good day to come pick that stuff up


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Not4show)*

propshaft hanger bearings:
191-521-349 Rear
191-521-349 Front















PS got mine from Momentum Tuning the week before WF for $346.83


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

haris svaka cast buraz..


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

hey josh 
jes you can come down tommoorw ,but i have one favor to ask you if you could take the viscous coupler off of the rear syncro end and let me use it to mock up my haldex rear which i will eb doign over the weekend ,please call me i will try to get intouch with you tonight
thanks
and thanks for the part# and for all of the good comments and as ussuall stay tuned for more fab work


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Pozdrav iz Hrvatske.
Zanima me kako to da ne koristis nosace od mk4 na krakovima sasije,cini mi se da su jaci nego ovi od corrada...
kad sam imao 2.9 VR6 u mom rallye-u,dva puta sam isčupao prednji nosač...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Pozdrav iz Hrvatske.
Zanima me kako to da ne koristis nosace od mk4 na krakovima sasije,cini mi se da su jaci nego ovi od corrada...
kad sam imao 2.9 VR6 u mom rallye-u,dva puta sam isčupao prednji nosač...

I agree 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

hvala i am gonna answer that in english so that everyone can understand it
well i dotn see y i need to use the mk4 supports and mounts,the syncro are good enough and i am going to use the syncro rear beam to mount up my rear haldex and that hopefully i will be able to show you over the weekend


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

You didn't understand me








I was thinking about engine mounts...
When I made Tdi swap in my friend's Mk2 golf with 02M 6 speed, I used Mk4 upper engine mounts,lower I custom made
I think it's easier and stronger...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

ah ok sorry about that .
i really dont like the aluminum side mounts and did not want to make them work i could have but they are not my favorite. I think the corrado and mk3 mounts are better


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*STARTED WORKING ON THE REAR HALDEX CONVERSION*
*MY NEW REAR HALDEX *


*STARTED TO MOCK UP A REFERENCE OF THE REAR END*


*LINING UP THE REAR REFERENCE BAR UP TO LATER SHOW ME HOWTO POSITION THE HALDEX IN THE SAME PLACE AS THE SYNCRO REAR END*

*REAR REFERENCE PLATE IS DONE*



*AFTER REMOVING THE SYNCRO BRAKTETRY AND BOLTING THE HALDEX TO THE REFERENCE BAR*


I WILL HOPEFULLY HAVE THE REAR DONE TOMMOROW


----------



## Corrado4Life (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Awsome! You deserve a


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*

the haldex is in fac very strong
in a motor trend article about 3 or four years ago they tested the HPA All wheel drive new beetle. In their test, they did about 30 dragstrip runs, dropping the clutch at like 5 grand every time, w/o any problems. In fact, they commented on volkswagen/audi testing it to 800 hp without anyproblems


----------



## TYLASTYLE (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Dave926)*

haris the project looks awesome man keep up the good work! when did you turbo the mk3 how is it running 
tyler


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (TYLASTYLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TYLASTYLE* »_haris the project looks awesome man keep up the good work! when did you turbo the mk3 how is it running 
tyler

thanks, we turboed the mk3 about a month ago, it runs allright, but needs c2 software, 440cc injectors,maf housing. my bro ran it at the track 13.8 with the stock engine management, with the c2 software it should be much better, i see you bought a 04 gli, nice is it a 1.8t??


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

from your experience, how much would you say the weight difference is between a 2.8l 24v vr6, a 3.2l 24v vr6, and a 2.8l 12v vr6. Thanx


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*

there is only a differewnce of about30 punds inbetween the 12v and the 245v motor and thats just fromt he heavier head


----------



## TYLASTYLE (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

yeah my gli is a 18t i love having a new car! however i am always looking for a project! you don't have any mk2's laying around do you? the mk3 sounds good what did you run for a turbo set up? est power yet?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (TYLASTYLE)*

wow keep the pics and info comeing. great progress.
can i ask what do you do for a job? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

hi
thanks
I am a student at Western Kentucjy University and i do all of this for fun and as a hobby in my garage,its fun and a expensive hobby to have


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Hairs,
Gonna try and get out there tomorrow night, cory plans on coming also, We'll let you know if we are gonna make,


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

ah ok cool ,just let me know call my borthers cell # since i lost my phone,his # is 320 3799 and tell him whats going on and who it is. sine e i am not sure if i will get a new cell by then


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Harris:
You are my favorite Vortexer you jerkface. Thanks for giving me all the tips on the Syncro conversion, but now I'm going to kick your ass with Haldex.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

ahah no problem .what are you doing now ,the haldex conversion as well or what let me know
thanks


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I love this project, but I'm conflicted. If i had a R32, theres no way I would part it out to do something like this. The thing would have to be totaled with the driveline still in tack. But on the other I love watching what your doin, makes me want start my project full time. Keep pluggin away. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roshlioBG (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (racingvw92)*

You are a crazy kid bro?!
Good Luck!
Great Idea!
Love the Rado!+ 600Hp = Great Ride!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (roshlioBG)*

thanks ,as far as my donor car it will be a totaled r32, and i should have the update on moding the rear beamfor the haldex done over the weekend and i will post it as soon as i get some more stuff done on it the way that i am goign to do it is much better and easier to do then other people have doen it i promise you ,stay tuned


----------



## booby_forkman (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

if i had money i would be all over building one of these monsters. ive been dreaming about it ever since i got my corrado about 10 mos. ago







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_the way that i am goign to do it is much better and easier to do then other people have doen it i promise you ,stay tuned

Amen.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

well i think that i will try to get the rear piece done asap i just need to find the rear beam bushings i need then asap used or new whatever i just need then to be able to mock up some more stuff ,or if someone does not mind borrowing it to me i will pay shipping ahahha
the way i am going to make brakets for the haldex is goign to be much easier and stronger ,i had 4 holes redrilled in the top and threaded so that will alow for less brakets and better strength


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

This is a beautiful thing...
Thanks for keeping us updated with the pics!! I told my son months ago that if the .:R got totalled I'd mant to transplant the drivetrain into a corrado - and here you are making my dream project come true! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

Yeah this set-up is pretty much my dreamcar. VR6-T AWD It's even a 94, it'll be even more rare! Can't wait till this is done, especially seeing your work on the C w/ the old syncro setup. You should sell it to me when you get done w/ it(I even like the color)


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (EuroTrash)*

thanks for the comments,i should have a update over thew weekend with finishing the rear haldex conversion


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Odlicno..Keep up the good work man..Looks like you know what you are doing!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

thanks ,i prepered the rear beam for the new brakets that are gonna be made tommorow and i have everythign ready to go so check back in tommmorow for a update

*-NEED REAR SYNCRO BEAM BUSHINGS NEW OR USED-*


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

buy them at the stealer







thats where i got mine


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

how much are they a piece?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

alot, if you are talking about the round ones at the front of the subframe i think $150 a side
if you are talking about the 4 that go in the control arms they are $15 each


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

i need the one that go in the rear beam and the control arm bushigns are cheap,i need bushings for the one side the other sidei got ,i would be interested in just buying used bushings for now please helpmw out


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

sorry i dont have any spares or i would help
syncro parts are rare in NA


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

That looks rad man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







props, i love the sweet rados comin out lately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

UPDATE
*HERE IS THE REAR BEAM WITH THE NEW BRAKET ON IT TEST FITTING*

*TRIANGLES FOR MORE STRENGTH*



*MORE STRENGTHENING OF THE REAR BRAKETS*

*THE ABOVE PLATE IS NOT TACK WLEDED IN PLACE*

*NOW THE FRONT BRAKET IS MADE*

*EVERYTHING FROM UP CLOSE*

*SIDE VIEW OF THE MASTER PIECE COMPELTED







*


Everything will be welded and holes drileld for the carrier tommorow and that will be the rear haldex brakets 
-------------------STAY TUNED-------------------


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

HOLY **** YOU WORK FAST


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (lucmb94)*

that took me 3 hours to make today,it was fun


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*This was all doen with 3/16 steel ,its strong as he!!*


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

This is one sick build. I take it you have exchanged words with Fast Enough Performance? You are close enough to them. Your location, turbo and choice of Autronics makes me think they have some influence here. Definately a good set of guys.
I'll be monitoring this thread forever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

do you by chance know bj who drives the green bean? and chancy(SP) with the bmw brown rocco?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

HI
thanks yes me and chris have talked and have done a lot of business together and i will be getting autronic from him and he is going to tune the car for me once i get ahold of him casue he is so buissy


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

are you getting the haldex controller from Chris??
nice work, it's amazing what a man can do with a sawzall and a welder


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

YUP thats the plan,basically i will get the autronic engine management and the haldex stand alone .Its a lot of $$ but well worth it . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

SOME OF THE WELDING IS DONE ,MY WELDER BROKE












WILL HAVE PICS OF THE WHOLE REAR PIECE DONE AS SOON AS I GET THE WELDER FIXED GRRRRR


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_

WILL HAVE PICS OF THE WHOLE REAR PIECE DONE AS SOON AS I GET THE WELDER FIXED GRRRRR


just buy a tig


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_just buy a tig
















i second that. your mig welding skiulls look really good, youd porbably find Tiging real easy. Make sure you dont get one with the hand adjsutments though. it needs ot have a pedal.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Mysteriously enough the welder is working i tried it out last night before i went to bed,as far as the welding i am not the one who is welding, a good frind of mine is the welder behind these beautifull welds, THANKS TERRY








i am still learning


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks beefy. I like the reinforcement rails.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

I will have pics up of the finished product tommorow ,so stay tuned
thanks


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

II HAVE A GT40R ON ITS WAY


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

dont drop it


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

wow








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for deidication.
you definatley aren't messing around with getting stuff done.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (turbo slc 2.9l)*

You should be on Corrado Chopper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (ntonar)*

*UPDATE*

*FINISHED WELDING THE REAR BRACKET*







*DONE *

*TOMMOROW I WILL MAKE THE MOUNT THAT SUPPORTS THE DIFF TO THE REAR CROSS MEMBER STAY TUNED*


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (ntonar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_You should be on Corrado Chopper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i second that....this is by far one of the coolest build pages i've ever followed on the tex....this car is gonna be so friggin sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Yay for Haris


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok, no one has asked yet... so i'm going to take the plunge... do you have one of those things called a "life" that i hear people talking about. Cuase with the amount of work you have done as fast as you have, it seems like you arent wasting time at that crappy thing we call a "job" and you dont have any other distractions around the house. (i'll just leave it at that).
I'm very impressed with what you are doing. I'm sure everyone here has though about doing what you are... just we arent insane enough to try it.








Keep up the great work, and I look forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

ahah thats a good one
well here it goes 
I am a full time student at Western Kentucky University, I dotn have a job but i do I sell cars for and part cars out wheni need $$. Actaully all of the work with the rear brakets did not take long a long time if i had liike 2 full day that could have been completed,it proberbly took me about 10 to 15 hours to do all of that ,i have to fit the project in with a lot of other stuff but i manage so actually i do have a life








STAY TUNED NEXT WEEK I AM BUILDING A SHORT RUNNER INTAKE MANIFOLD FOR THE R32 MOTOR


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Betcha he has a high GPA too based on the skills he has demonstrated and creativity..


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Betcha he has a high GPA too based on the skills he has demonstrated and creativity..










I WISH THAT WAS TRUE AHAHAHAH


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

dont we all


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ


----------



## xplordis_vw (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

wish i had the resourses to do that...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (xplordis_vw)*

Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I m not goign to work on the other rear braket today ,i am tired so i will do it tommorow or ower the weekend. 
I Ordered the following parts 
----GT40R Dual Ball Bearing basically a GT4088R
~~Turbine
-Wheel: 77mm w/ 78trim
-Housing: .95 ar
-twin scroll
~~Compressor
-Wheel: 88mm w/ 52 trim
-Housing: .58 ar
----TIAL 46mm High Pressure Wastegate
----TIAL 50mm BOV
As soon as i recieve these idems i will post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I m not goign to work on the other rear braket today ,i am tired so i will do it tommorow or ower the weekend. 
I Ordered the following parts 
----GT40R Dual Ball Bearing basically a GT4088R
~~Turbine
-Wheel: 77mm w/ 78trim
-Housing: .95 ar
-twin scroll
~~Compressor
-Wheel: 88mm w/ 52 trim
-Housing: .58 ar
----TIAL 46mm High Pressure Wastegate
----TIAL 50mm BOV
As soon as i recieve these idems i will post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Fro these parts I simply want to ::: drooooooooooooooooollll:::


----------



## 88mk2g60 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (RonN)*

do you have an idea of how much weight that this will add to the car? The new motor and drivetrain?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (88mk2g60)*

HI
sorry i did not have time to update,hopefully this weeki will do a lot more, as far the the added weight that should not be a lot more form my corrado when it was syncro and it weight in at 3k w/o me in it so i did a lil wweight reduction here and there so i dont think that the r32 drivetrain will add a lot more i think the car will not wiegh more than 3000,w/eveyrhting done and finished


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

I dont really keep up with the r32 scene. What does the haldex computer control, can you set the torque split to 50/50 rather than the 90/10?


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (eurotrashdtm)*

you are truely the tex's hero!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (poorman)*















thanks 
i will update this soon, school has me tied up for now.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_car will not wiegh more than 3000,w/eveyrhting done and finished

600hp and 3,000lbs....
5lbs per horsepower.








your fine.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (KrazeeKorrado13)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shawkins (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (dmband0041)*

Did you get the R32 parts from a wreck?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (corradoking)*

hi
yes the r32 parts are comming from a totaled r32,NOT the r32 that someone posted a couple pages back,i get a lot of questions 
|I will haev a update over the weekend for sure
thanks


----------



## shawkins (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Dang, im sure it still cost a pretty penny though!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*U|PDATE*
*the rear end is in the car *

*making the rear support mount for ther diff to the cross member*







*the trunk is ready for the new floor*


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

serious monster garage bizness, lol.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

I will have another update tommorow, tommorows plan is to finish up the trunk floor and mount up my pretty fuel cell


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

looks awesome... you are making progress quite nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
*got the trunk prepped for the new floor and started to close it of*

*some of my own welding skills*

*RCI 20gallon fuel cell that i recieved on friday*


Hopefully tommorow i should have the new floor installed and finished and with the fuel cell mounted


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

ttt for a hot *** rideeeeeee!!!


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Is there anyway to put a regular gas tank in it, what I mean is there enough room underneath to have a regular gas tank?


----------



## mrdubber82 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Bobcdn)*

OMG this thread is awsome!! More pics!! More videos!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Bobcdn)*

hi
yes it is if youhave a rallye gas tank or a pssat but the passat gas tank sits too low so thats y i decided to go with a fuel cell


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*GOT SOME GOODIES IN TODAY*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*

Got the rear floor done i will weld it tommorow and install the fuel cell




*STAY TUNED*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Bobcdn)*

*LINK DOES NOT WORK*


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2170380

There is a video about half way down of a 4 wheel drift.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

omfg! i just saw that video with the tt!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*GOT SOMETHING NEW IN TODAY*


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Good work. Seems like your on top of this S.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*UPDATE*

Got the rear floor done i will weld it tommorow and install the fuel cell




*STAY TUNED*


Is your fuel cell going in or under the trunk? 


_Modified by DHill at 5:26 PM 10-13-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (DHill)*

the fuel cell will go ontop in the car and the fuel outlet is going to be underneath the car


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

just curious but why are your pics so small maybe its just my computer its frustrating though


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_just curious but why are your pics so small maybe its just my computer its frustrating though









uh....just click on them


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*









best thread i've read on vortex, seriously. it's inspiring...keep it up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (sold on expense)*

i do and theydont get big


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_i do and theydont get big









Try right clicking and copying the shortcut, then just pasting it in the address bar


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_i do and theydont get big









or try some scented candles


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (NVmyVW)*









NICE WORK MAN!!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

just curious could you take a pic of your shop. just curious to see what tools and everything you have access to when doing such indepth work.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

thanks guys ,
as far as my shop well lets say its a single garage next to my parents house ,i canget pics !


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
*Got the trunk floor doen and fuel cell mounted *



*The next thing to do to the trunk is seal the scemes and prime it and paint it i will do this saturday or sunday so stay tuned*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*I RECIEVED THIS TODAY~~~SX SLIM LINE FUEL FILTER*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*THE GT40R CAME IN AS WELL ITS AT THE CERAMIC COATING PLACE* *CHECK IT OUT *

















































_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:29 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

nice man


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (badcvboot)*

once again-->


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*JUST A FEW PICS OF MY CAR HANGING OUT IN MY GARAGE*


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

the rado fits in there nicely, i wish i had a space like that to work in.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*SOME PICS OF THE TRUNK FLOOR GETTING SEALED 1st COAT*






_Modified by 94volkswagen at 3:59 PM 10-15-2005_


----------



## shawkins (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

How do you have soo much free time to work on your C?!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (shawkins)*

Well i make time and i really dont work on it that much.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (shawkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawkins* »_How do you have soo much free time to work on your C?!

if you can't already tell, our monster (corrado) garage friend here works faster than most








amazing work man...this car will be a vortex superstar when you're all done


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

i will have a update tonight on some stuff that i will be finishing up but i wanted to ask what some of you would recomend me doing with the rear brakes.i thought about making my front DE brakes fit on the back w/custom brakets and then use the aluminum r32 calipers for the ebrake only.and then i also had to get rid of the peportianate valve in the back so i am not sure if i have to reuse it or can i just ditch it and go straight lines to the calipers and then istalling the R32 13.1 rotors up front
please feel free to give me your input


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

the rear floor looks good, almost exactly what i did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(but watch out, i got called a hack for doing it that way by a certain Corrado Syncro owner on here







)
why that bumped up square?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

ahah thats funny i think that people that judge other peoples work negative and dont have anything better to do they can go to ||ell







.but dont listen to people like that.
the raised box is for the fuel cell outlets so that i have enough space on the bottom and so that the aluminum fuel cell does not rub on the bottom where the fittings are i wanted to be real safe, i will also seal the box so that no water can come in my trunk
do you know what i shoudl do with the peportianate valve(cant spell)


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

if i were you i would buy the manual one in Summit, then you can adjust it and then leave it


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

Holy crap....R32T!?! Awwweesome.... I didn't think a turbo would fit


_Modified by a_grl_n_her_rado at 10:06 AM 10-18-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

hmm thats not a bad idea at all which one should i get i am not too familiar with the brake valves and stuff,the turbo and the manifold should be in my hands and mounted on the mock up engine by the end of next week


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

this one looks good








part # WIL-260-8419 
$40


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

thanks that looks good.just wonderign if it will work with the vw brake lines and stuff if it does i will order it now
let me know if you know if it will work 
thanks


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

wow, nice. kelvin told me about your plans nice to see its coming along.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (fourthchirpin)*

THANK YOU


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

That Wilwood proportioning valve is the cheapest and simplest one I've seen. You can mount it anywhere and just run the lines, take the car for a spin, and adjust the valve for the correct pressure to the rear. I could use one myself.
I've gotten the impression that the front VR6 hubs can be used on the rear axles. Is this what you are doing? I suppose you could then use VR6 disks all the way around, perhaps with a bigger brake kit on the front.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (DHill)*

hi
well i am using the 5 lug hubs int he back but i have to get a wheel bearing from a quantum to make all of that work and i was thinking move my front DE brakes to the rear and use r32 calipers for he ebrake and then install the r32 brakes int he front


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

Looks great, keep working! (just out of curiosity. Do you have a running $ Tab of how much this is costing, or are you purposly NOT adding it all up)
Lastly, will the C frame hold up to the amount of power you are putting in it? I know several of the ***** idiots have put engines and stuff in there, and twisted their frame from the torque that the engine was putting out. I figured you already thought about this, but I was just wondering if you know the stress limits of the chassis?


_Modified by JustinPennington at 8:18 PM 10-18-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

hi
well i haev a tab going for everything and i will have a total project $ spend at the end .as far as the chasis i thought about the stress to the chassis but i am not sure how i will reinforce it ,do you have any ideas,the only thing i can think of is making a x brace for the underside of the car or soemthign liek that


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinPennington* »_ I know several of the ***** idiots have



_Quote, originally posted by *JustinPennington* »_put engines and stuff in there, and twisted their frame from the torque that the engine was putting out. 


I don't think that would be a negative thing. I would be pretty f-ing proud if I twisted a frame.


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_I don't think that would be a negative thing. I would be pretty f-ing proud if I twisted a frame.


Oh dont get me wrong. Twisting a frame is a trophey to put on your wall. But it kinda sucks cuase all that work went into a few seconds of torque. So you gotta start over again.

_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hi
well i haev a tab going for everything and i will have a total project $ spend at the end .as far as the chasis i thought about the stress to the chassis but i am not sure how i will reinforce it ,do you have any ideas,the only thing i can think of is making a x brace for the underside of the car or soemthign liek that

I have no idea at all. I"m sure an X Brace would help, but thats only really going to help from horizontal forces, an upward thurst may still do something... maybe you can rig some smaller type of X in the fender wells under the fender panel, and do the same on the underside of the hood. I'm no engineer by any sort of means, and throwing X frames in may just increase weight with no gain. I have a buddy who does structural enginering, when I talk to him next I'll see what he says.

_Modified by JustinPennington at 8:32 PM 10-18-2005_


_Modified by JustinPennington at 8:33 PM 10-18-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

hmm yes i see what your saying , i will have a roll cage that will stiffen the chassis up a lot i think and that might be enough ,i am not really worring about twisting it since there are cars like the hpa and eip that run allmost identical hp# that i will and still they are good ,i will get better hP # hopefully so maybe since my chassis is older that might be a weak point


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hmm yes i see what your saying , i will have a roll cage that will stiffen the chassis up a lot i think and that might be enough ,i am not really worring about twisting it since there are cars like the hpa and eip that run allmost identical hp# that i will and still they are good ,i will get better hP # hopefully so maybe since my chassis is older that might be a weak point

Right, the New Mk4 and Mk5 chassis are alot sturdier than ours, But you shouldnt have too much of a problem, but considering the age of the car was what originally brought it to mind. But as long as the car wasnt abused or constantly put through severe temp changes every day during its life, you should be ok. But even then... a little extra support never hurt anyone.







From my mind, the area you would really have an issue, if you had any, would be the engine bay rotating and the passanger compartment not. But... now that I think of it, considering you are doing an AWD... it may not be as much of an issue; cuase all 4 contact points will be putting out lateral force to move the car, so it may just be fine.
But again, I'm not an engineer.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

hi
exactly thats why i was not concerned with this issueas much ,with it being awd it shoudl handle all fo the power ,plus my car is originally from texas driven by a grandpa so it was good until i got a hold of it but i still take care of it very good
thanks


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

one way of reinforceing would be to seam weld all the spot welded panels.


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

The best way to gain structural rigitity is by seam welding the unibody. That requires lots and lots of welding but its totally worth it. Thats what porsche does with select rs models when they dont want to throw in a cage. The next step is a strut to strut weld in cage. Then you'll be at like super touring status as far as regitity. Also connecting your front and rear subframes via subframe connectors is a good idea.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

As for putting your front brakes on the back, you can get a Rally type racing e-brake that utilizes hydralic pressure the same as your brake pedal- no mechanical e-brake. So no need for the R32 rear calipers.
http://www.tmtuning.com/main/html/main.html
There is two of them on this link.
Plus you could then do the Rally slides around the corner!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hi
well i am using the 5 lug hubs int he back but i have to get a wheel bearing from a quantum to make all of that work and i was thinking move my front DE brakes to the rear and use r32 calipers for he ebrake and then install the r32 brakes int he front

Why not just use the R32 rear brakes?
And Im not too hyped on the hydrallic (sp?) line lock setup. If you lose pressure in the brake lines, ure fubbar'd to say the least. I prefer a mechanical connection, and at the very least your e-brake freezes locked...better than having ure car slide down a hill.
Or, you can always do the same thing I did, and get Wilwood's drum-style Ebrake setup. Retains stock cables, but connects to an drum within the rear rotors. The caliper can then be anything you want it to be...4 piston, 6 piston, or 8 piston.










_Modified by KrazeeKorrado13 at 6:55 PM 10-18-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (KrazeeKorrado13)*

hi
well i cant find the part that you were talking about on that website and i am not sure what its called.as far as the willwood rear setup that you have ,i like that as well but how much does that cost
please let me know as i am working on the rear brakes getting that cleared away and finishing the rear components to that i have the rear end of the car fully completed
thanks


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Why not use the rear break set up from the R32? Doesnt it have an ebrake provision?As for the proportioning valve, that is most definatly a must!!! A lot of guys throw disc brakes on rabbits and dont alter the proportioning valve, and they get themselves in situations were the backs lock up before the fronts...


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (kcbmxer)*

Click on racing and look at the pic of the e-brake lever, its called a RSD rally breaking system Type 1.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Bobcdn)*

i checked it out but i dont think i will go with that handle ebrake, will prolly use the r32 rear calipers,because i dont want to have to mess up my interior


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

HI
i decided just to go with the stock syncro rear rotors and r32 calipers , to make things a lil easy.

*UPDATE *
*
rear trunk finished w/carpet and everything *



NEXT i will cut a hole from the riginal fuel tank refil and link it to the fuel cell so that i dont have to open up my hatch to fill up with gas but use the stock fuel refil location stay tuned


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

Great job accomplishing what you have so far. I wish I lived around you so I could come hang out and help you with the little things. Alwyas love getting my hands dirty in other peopls projects. One of these days I need to start my own. heh


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

thanks ,the pics look dark i will get new pics tommorow


----------



## 8890quattro (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

My friend has a chrysler 2.2 turbo running 30 psi, It is an amazing little car, any who, 30 psi is not too far fetched, I mean, there is a lot more c.i.d. than a 4 cyl to begin with in a vr+ boost+4 mtn. I saw something on "tunervision" a guy is running like 50 psi on a built 4cyl honda motor, i know i know, but it just goes to prove that the know how, want and money can accomplish just about anything, anyways, good luck man.







keep us updated!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

nice fuel tank, i have the same one, but mine is 20 gallon








why did you go with the 15? not like there is much room for anything else in the trunk now


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

hi
thanks for the comments,the fuel cell is a 20 gallon


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

ok sounds good then. i figured that a boosted VR would suck gas so better get as much volume as possible
you probably thought the same http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

What are you doing about the center propshaft? Have you adapted the rear hubs yet?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (DHill)*

hi
well i will be picking up a rallye prop shaft proberbly on monday or so, as far as the rear hubs i am still looking for the caliper brackets so ,i shuol dhave that squared away today maybe
thanks


----------



## 88mk2g60 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

how are you going to have enough room for the driveshaft and the dual exhaust in the tunnel? did you modify it with the syncro swap?
Are you using the r32 tranny?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (88mk2g60)*

hi
well i am not sure if i will run a dual exhaust yet,i was thinking a 4 inch exhasut frotm he downpie back ,or a 2.5 dual and then into a r32 muffler or straight out,but i have not decided yet
*I NEED TO FIND THE SYNCRO REAR CALIPER BRAKETS ASAP*


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

I have a couple pairs of rear syncro caliper brackets let me know if you need a pair they are a little rusty but will work just the same.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (orangea2vr6)*

I SENT YOU A IM
hi
yes i still need the rear caliper brackets and the following parts
-rear syncro g60 axles shafts w/o joints
-rear abs sensors 
-rear abs ring
please let me know
thanks


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hi
well i am not sure if i will run a dual exhaust yet,i was thinking a 4 inch exhasut frotm he downpie back ,or a 2.5 dual and then into a r32 muffler or straight out,but i have not decided yet
*I NEED TO FIND THE SYNCRO REAR CALIPER BRAKETS ASAP*

Might want to rethink that 4". I have a 4" on my corrado and it takes up the entire tunnel. With a driveshaft in there I really dont think you could get the exhaust up high enough for good ground clearance.
Dual 2.5" with a "X" pipe to equalize the pulses would be perfect.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

my 2.25" single exhuast drags over speed bumps. the drive shaft takes up most of the tunnel. i think dual would be the way to go


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

just run dual 4's out the hood


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

hi
yes i was leaning towards dual 2.5 and a x pipe but i still have a lot of other things to do before that even becomes a issue

currently i am talking to schimmel about a air to water setup and a dual plate clutch setup for the r32 drivetrain.i will keep u updated
thanks for the input


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Air to Air forever!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

hi
i know i woudl rather ahev a air to air but i dont haev that much room to haev a huge FMIC to be able to support a lot of HP's ,so this is a option if anyone has a idea or thought please share it
thanks


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

it all depends what you're going to be using the car for. air to air is more efficient for long runs, but the liquid to air is more efficient for quick burst of hp (ie: drag).
run both








Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*

a proper liquid to air set up will always run cooler then an air to air set up. The key is correct sizing of the liquid to air intercooler, size of the heat exchanger, size of the liquid tank, and matching all that with the proper pump flow rate.
If the intercooler is too small it will do absolutely nothing for you, because your going to be flowing more air through it than it can cool. The pump can't flow to fast because the liquid needs time to absorb the heat, if it flows to slow it will get too heat soaked to be efficient. The bigger the heat exchanger the better (there is a point however were bigger no longer helps).
If your just drag racing all you need is an intercooler slightly bigger then your air flow, tank to hold the ice water and a pump to flow it.( no need for a heat exchanger). 
If your driving this thing to shows a few states away, you need to get out your chemistry book and crunch some numbers










_Modified by kcbmxer at 10:57 PM 10-24-2005_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

You could still run a FMIC with an "Ntercooler" setup like this:








The compressed gas is circulated over the intercooler to rapidly cool it down. You can use CO2 or N2O. The gas isn't injected into the intake, it's just used to rapidly cool the intercooler to give you a hefty cold air charge. 
The first time I saw this it was a CO2 kit on a Mustang 4.6L. It worked with a CAI and cooled the intake charge. Gains vary, but they're on the order of ~ 30-50 hp. It's a quick way to get a HP gain and cool the intake charge without actually spraying your engine and blowing it up. 
This way you can run the front mount for driving around, and when you want to drag you can use the added cooling effect for a couple of shots down the strip. Could give you a balance between air-to-air and water-to-air.








Edit: This system is also used on that convertible M3 on the cover of this month's _eurotuner_. The setup he uses is kind of silly, but you get the idea from this pic of the intercooler.












_Modified by DHill at 7:44 PM 10-24-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcbmxer* »_a proper liquid to air set up will always run cooler then an air to air set up. The key is correct sizing of the liquid to air intercooler, size of the heat exchanger, size of the liquid tank, and matching all that with the proper pump flow rate.
If the intercooler is too small it will do absolutely nothing for you, because your going to be flowing more air through it than it can cool. The pump can't flow to fast because the liquid needs time to absorb the heat, if it flows to slow it will get too heat soaked to be efficient. The bigger the heat exchanger the better (there is a point however were bigger no longer helps).
If your just drag racing all you need is an intercooler slightly bigger then your air flow, tank to hold the ice water and a pump to flow it.( no need for a heat exchanger). 
If your driving this thing to shows a few states away, you need to get out your chemistry book and crunch some numbers










I totaly agree with you i want this car to be a street car i still will drive it just liek it did when it was stock.I plan on driving to waterfest in 2006 and win a award with this car but no way i want to make my car a trailor bitch.unless there are soem major problems and i just haev to trailor it to show the car at waterfest which is 880 miles away from my house, so what do you think about the setup i need to go with do you think that the schimmel setup is good or what woudl you recommend

as faras the ntercooler i thought about that option but that would be a lot of more piping and room required to plum through a corrado with limited space and that would make it prone to heat even more , so i believe making this as simple as possible while making it very efficent adn good working setup
let me know
thanks


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Dude bad ars. You make me want to drive up from alabama just to check it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll ride with you...


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

The ntercooler is definatly a great option. Another i forgot to mention is methenol injection. check out http://www.snowperformance.net


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

hi
thanks for the comments i allready considered that but i dont want to be depending on that too cool down so much air that is goign to be flowing through the motor hopefully close to 30 psi,but i will have the water/alcohol injection on the car plus the air to water ,thats what i palnned on anyways


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

from what it looks like, Schimmel uses spearco intercoolers, the larger one is a 2-171 core it messures 4.5"D x 10.125"W x 4.5"H (2-231 is the assembly)
Spearco makes a few different sizes of liquid to air cores. If you check out there website they give some info (its hard to make sense of it). 
http://www.turboneticsinc.com/ic_liquidtoair.htm
another option (better option) for an intercooler is
http://bellintercoolers.com  tell them what you have and they will tell you what to run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Basicaly you need to first start by figureing out how many CFM your going to flow at 30 psi. I would assume that the core above might be slightly to small, there is one a little bigger (core 2-170 4.5"D x 10.125"W x 9"H (2-230 is the assembly)). If you could fit that under the hood (dont forget to add for the end tanks) i think you would have no problems.
The heat exchanger looks fine but like i said the bigger the better and im sure you can find something cheaper. (make sure its a radiator style for cooling water, not an oil cooler style for oil). 
As for the water tank, that price is outragous!! 
check the link to summits website, their 4 gallon tank (same one i have in my set up) is only $142.
http://summitracing.com
part number : SUM-290204 
I use jabsco water puppy pump....
http://www.westmarine.com/weba...32/11
thw Meziere pump may be a better way to go... 
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs...20417it flows about 20gpm and the jabsco flows around 7. It all depends on the system your running. If you have a 4 gallon tank, and lets say theres another 2 gallons in the lines, then you are circulating the enitre contents of the system almost 4 times a minute.... (goes through the intercooler quickly and the heat exchanger quickly. Is it too quick? I couldnt tell ya. But I am thinking about experimenting with the two pumps to see what i come up with












_Modified by kcbmxer at 4:18 AM 10-25-2005_


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

Yes, I would definetly run air/water set up. You might want to check out bellintercoolers.com , they should have no problem making ic specific to your needs.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (BahnStormer202)*

kcbmxer since you are so good with this stuff woudl you eb abel to tell me what parts i would ened exactly and part # perhaps, i want to get a real nice and efficent setup
let me know
thanks


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i think your best bet is to get a hold of "bell intercoolers" tell them what motor your running, what boost, and so forth they will be able to make you exactly what you need, as well as guide you in the right direction with pump flow rate etc.
I wish i could help you out but i just dont have the time... im closing on my house this week and backed up with work as well.
Let me know how you make out.
Karl


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

Why would you consider running a air to water intercooler instead of a air to air? Are you only going to be drag racing this car, and still the fastest VWs run air to air for a reason.


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

heres so more info.... taken right from spearco's site.
http://www.turboneticsinc.com/ic_liquidtoair.htm
Look at the water temp 45°F would be ice water, the 110°F would be the water temp of a very efficent set up. The 2-231 is what schimmel sells. So if the water temp in the system is 110 and you flow 700CFM through the intercooler it only cools the air down to 191°F. With the larger core 2-230, @700CFM your exit temps are 137. If you almost double the CFM to 1500 your exit temp is 182° still less then the other core. Dont bother looking at the figures for the ice water, with it being an everyday driver your just going to run water/coolent/waterwetter mixture.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

exactly! Why run air to water in a daily driver? It the car going to see more an a 1/4 mile of beating at a time? Water gets hot. Especially if this is going to be your daily were you will be seating in traffic during the summer. Numbers from manufactor sites are good, but look at real life example. Any Cup cars run air to water intercoolers, any Rally cars? Chris Green and many other high HP VWs run air to air.


_Modified by veedub11 at 8:34 AM 10-25-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

hi
well i really dont know now since i am stuck in bad spot some people tell me air to air others air to water i really dont know what to do ,i would like a air to air ,just becasue its less expensive and less complicated ,like the air to water ,pump, reservoir,heat exchanger, and intercooler and a lot of hose ,and relay 
i dont know ,i would have to figure out what size FMIC size i would need to flow a lot of cfm for the HP,and to fit behind my bumper
let me know what all of you think
thanks


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

This intercooler thing has been an ongoing debate. 
Basically eitherway works, and works well. 
If you have the room to install a properly sizeds FMIC then do it. If your constricted on room and have the extra budget then use the Liquid to Air unit. 
The most important part in both cases is to size the intercooler correctly. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As far as race teams and what they use in there setups, most rally cars do run a front mount intercooler, however almost all run water injection. That translates to an air intake temp of only 40 degrees










_Modified by kcbmxer at 4:11 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcbmxer* »_This intercooler thing has been an ongoing debate. 
Basically eitherway works, and works well. 
If you have the room to install a properly sizeds FMIC then do it. If your constricted on room and have the extra budget then use the Liquid to Air unit. 
The most important part in both cases is to size the intercooler correctly. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As far as race teams and what they use in there setups, most rally cars do run a front mount intercooler, however almost all run water injection. That translates to an air intake temp of only 40 degrees









_Modified by kcbmxer at 4:11 PM 10-25-2005_

There's the solution.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Haris, 
I'm no genius on this but(I did stay at a holiday inn express last night) since you don't live where there is stop and go traffic, and you are gonna run the H20/methanol injection, it seems that the air to air is going to be just as efficient as the the air to water, except when at the dragstrip. But the meth injection may be the evener there and make it about the same on the 1/4 mile. Of course the Air/water is not as common and you are planning to make this a driven show car as well. But I would stay air to air with the meth injection( oh wait thats what I"m having done with my car). So thats my two cents, awesome ride man definitely gonna be a monster when its done
Oh yeah let me know what that guy says about the rear dif housing


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

so what size do i need to get to flow enough cfm's


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the crazy Bosnian....


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_so what size do i need to get to flow enough cfm's


2-230 looks good to me. At 700 cfm you would have a nice outlet temperature. Also the size is 4.5"D x 10.125"W x 9"H.
Not sure of the exact number but CFM/HP is between 7 and 10 I think.
So, at a worst case scenaric you would need 700cfm to make 700 hp. The 2-230 core will have a nice temp drop at 700 cfm whereas the smaller 2-231 core would be at its limit of efficiency at 700 cfm.
That is what I gleam looking at the info posted from the link up higher on this page.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

*UPDATE

I just picked up a r32parts car for my drivetrain WOOHOO








will have pics soon *


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

hey check this out wanted to give you a warning about that fuel cell








http://forums.dubr.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6472
i dug out that IC i have, i'll get you the pics and dimensions tomorrow


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

hi
thanks for that link,that would suck the fuel cell that i got is a RCI and they have a good reputation,just send me the pics when you get a chance
thanks


----------



## 88mk2g60 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

hey just wondering what your goals are with this project? 600hp whp or bhp? If i recall you ran in the 12's with a vr6 syncro what are your 1/4 miles goals in the new project? this thread is my new inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (88mk2g60)*

hi
my plan is to get 600 wheel hp,i ran a 12.4 with my corrado at 112mph,my goal for this project is 10 sec at about 135 mph in 1/4 
so we will see how thaqt turns out
thanks


----------



## 88mk2g60 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

thats is what i figured and hope that you would attain for a time. I feel confident that you have the knowledge and drive to acheive that goal


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

Nice work
good luck with the project!
My Corrado R32 syncro has been off the road since September. I took the engine out and put it in my mk4 4motion instead ( basically a sleepr R32).
hoping to get back on with it soon, just bought another 3.2 for it.
gimme a shout if you need and tips, although you seem to be managing just fine yourself!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

thanks
i think i got everything covered sinc ei am going to be using a autronic engine management system there wotn be a lot of problems with the swap andi allready made the motor and trans mount.
I took the rear suspension to get powdercoated so it should be done monday or tuersday adn i will post some pics


----------



## ShakaBrah808 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I wish I had the skills and $$$ that you have.


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (Jordan23)*

Why couldn't you use both types on intercoolers at the same time? I know it would be added weight but wouldn't it cool it twice as good and then have either a N20 halo on it or CO2 or methanol inj.


----------



## DasBora (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (FNMOVIN)*

Good Luck on this project! I cannot imagine the sound of this engine coming out of a Corrado! I am drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (DasBora)*

How about an update, any progress lately? Did you deside on the intercooler situation? Post some pics


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (DasBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBora* »_Good Luck on this project! I cannot imagine the sound of this engine coming out of a Corrado! I am drooling just thinking about it.









I've got a vid of my R32 engined corrado on a track day with an open exhaust if you want to hear that?


----------



## MaDDWrenches (Oct 2, 2003)

nice work keep it comin


----------



## turbogti01 (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (MaDDWrenches)*

r32+corrado+94wolkswagen=one sick vw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbogti01)*

*HERE IS A UPDATE FROM TODAY *








*YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT THAT IS IN THE PIC*


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i hate you.
nice heart....i can't wait to see how tight a fit that engine and a turbo is gonna be in the little rado bay


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

thanks i will have more pic of the r32 and parts that i will be pulling from it i will be selling parts off of the r32 that i dont need stay tuned
Today my plan is to take the engine apart and get it ready for the machine shop and install the awd trans into my corrado to see how it looks ,and i will have a pic of the 24v and the r32 head next to each other huge difference
thanks


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

HERE IS THE LINK TO THE PARTS THAT I AM SELLING FROM THE R32
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2269974


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I love it I am doing a very close job with just the 24v and the 6spd, I must say Congrats that is the **** man. Thank you VERY much for the time to get those PIC's all perfect, like just pro!


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

what sub frame are you using in that raddo? is it the VR or the G60 ?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

hi
well i am using the vr6 .since my car was a vr6 top begin with
thanks


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i tore the engine down today,check it out




_Modified by 94volkswagen at 5:05 PM 11-1-2005_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

still tipp'n
that is the r32 motor correct


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

I see that you made all new mounts any ways, will I be burned if I try the same block on a G60 subframe? Or should I change my subframe and keep the G60 Aarms and spindles?


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

Sorry forgot to mention, I would also like to use the 6spd tranny too, I don't have the R32 though, mine is a 24v 2.8 from 03 GLI I think that they are very close on the mounting points if I am not mistaken...
PS You da man that is one boogie project!


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (RonN)*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

IM sent RE: A/W IC


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i will have an update tommoorw w/the rear suspension being powdercoated and assembeled hopefully


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

Yeah I think the mounting sports are all the same cuz he used 2.8L 24v motor to mock up the mounts for the R32 motor. That was a couple pages back heh.
EDIT: Crap I forgot to hit quote but that was in response to one of 24vCorrado's questions above.


_Modified by PhReE at 7:24 AM 11-5-2005_


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Dude keep the seats from the R32!! put em in the rado, those things are freakin hawt!


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

update.

I've decided not to sell mine....I'm going turbo too!!!
10 second corrado's coming up!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

Cant wait to see the car Haris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
Rear subframe back from powdercoatign place and busings installed, 
sooni will eb runign the new brake lines and boltingthe rear suspension up on the car


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Hey, those are passat syncro mounting brackets??








did you modify your Corrado to make those work??
I used Quantum Syncro Wagon ones (exact same as Rallye)
if you did make those work, can you please show me how as it might help my buddy out with his Syncro project


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*BAD NEWS*
The r32 block did not make it throught the wreck







it broke in the back,now i am trying to find a used or a brand new r32 block to be able to build my motor on. any help is very appreciated the part # to the r32 block is 022103011AA ,i can get it just under 2 k which is rediculous ,but if some of you can get a better deal please let me know
I have the block all patched up now in my garage ,someone could use it but i opted not to spend more $ into this block,i would sell the whole r32 motor cheap and its allready disassembeled. 
here is the pic of it being patched up










*here is a pic of the 24v 2.8 head and 3.2 24v r32 head*
24v 2.8 head 

r32 3.2 24v head

*PLEASE HELP ME FIND A GOOD BLOCK*


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 5:55 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

man that sucks, you were on a roll too, good luck finding a cheap block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (WannaGTIiDO)*

ahhh....that freaken sucks.


----------



## rage144 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (poorman)*

damn dude sorry to hear that looking foward to see it complete


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (rage144)*

That really sucks about the block but....atleast you can use it an fab up all the remaining stuff like the piping and brackets.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (JsnVR6Corrado)*

i think his name is [email protected] or something..he can probably get you an R32 block ...


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (HarvVAG)*

yea, out of his bug.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veedub11)*

Nice project, good to see people going Haldex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_Hey, those are passat syncro mounting brackets??








did you modify your Corrado to make those work??
I used Quantum Syncro Wagon ones (exact same as Rallye)
if you did make those work, can you please show me how as it might help my buddy out with his Syncro project


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (phatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvr6* »_update.

I've decided not to sell mine....I'm going turbo too!!!
10 second corrado's coming up!









YAY!
and I just looked at ure signature....you have a Golf Country?!?!?! pics please.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (phatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvr6* »_
10 second corrado's coming up!









now this i want to see, 10's is a big claim, i'd like to see you back that up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

hi
i woudl appreciate if anyone can help me source a block 
the part # is 022103011AA from vw ,i can get it for like $1980
thanks


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*A little update*

i installed the r32 transmission into my corrado woohoo!!!





i should have the control arms back fromt he machne shop on thursday or friday ,since i had a problem with the other bearingsdo to the hub not being machined as needed, so now the control arms will have new bearings again and be ready to bolt on. So i should mount up the rear suspension on friday and hopefully run the new brake lines and get the car to be a rolling chassis
STAY TUNED


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

HI 
i made the passat syncro brakets work on the corrado only thing you have to do is drill one additional hole in the bracket for it to be able to screw onto your mk2/mk3 chasis
hope that helps
thanks


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

easily the best corrado buildup in America....


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubjb)*

Haris:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2236073 
BVA Motorsports. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

hi
yes, i just need a bare block i have the crank and the head i will do forged rods and pistons
thanks


----------



## tacovr6 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

jelous i am..


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
rear subframe in and rotors are installed along with my wheels







TROUBLE < REAR DRIVER CONTROL ARM IS BENT>
the guy who i bought the beam adn control arms said it was straight but its bent real bad now i have to buy another one ,get it powdercoated and a bearign put in it i an really mad


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

seems like youre hitting some bumps at this point, first the motor now the rear but it looks youre actually getting really close....keep it up for those of us who lack the cahones? to attempt a project like this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

man it snowed yesterday and u have sunny weather.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

bump to beat cobra http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

Haris: 
Got questions if you don't mind answering 'em.
1) What did you use for the rear half shafts? Did you use the OEM R32 units or did you reuse the Syncro axles? 
2) Are you reusing the Syncro prop shaft? 
3) Did you have to shorten/alter any of the axle lengths, and where did you have this done?
4) Did you use R32 hubs in the rear?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (DHill)*

Haris,
For your rear shocks and springs I can't remember what you told me but i think it was mk2 coilovers, whats the height difference between those and the stock corrado ones you had?


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_I disagree. I have been told that there are STI's with stock motors making mid 500awhp. I don't see why a fully built r32 drivetrain couldn't do the same.
What part of the setup (engine or haldex) couldn't produce 600+ 'wheel'?
[btw what's going on buddy, long time no talk







]

those STIs aren't awd dynos...go check out some boxer forums...they are fw dynos...just like the eip R32...they were only dynoing the front wheels when they took their 600 odd hp dyno
and yes i think the 24v is the way to go these days...if you guys have actually talked to shimmel or anyone about 'THE tt-rwd corrado' as its been dubbed...they talk nothin but 700+hp numbers from that...and the possibilty for loads more w/ time


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (white lightning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white lightning* »_those STIs aren't awd dynos...go check out some boxer forums...they are fw dynos...just like the eip R32...they were only dynoing the front wheels when they took their 600 odd hp dyno


Actually, I am fairly confident that they can and do do 500+. My brother fabricates the turbo kits for one of the more popular STI tuners








Besides, I don't really buy into the whole drivetrain loss numbers that people toss around.


----------



## coma (Oct 29, 2004)

If any one is interested , I have an R32 motor+transmission +wiring looms with basically everything you need for a swap. I will let go for 5000$, the only thing that it is currently in the country of lebanon and needs to be shipped out to the USA .on buyers expense.


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (coma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coma* »_If any one is interested , I have an R32 motor+transmission +wiring looms with basically everything you need for a swap. I will let go for 5000$, the only thing that it is currently in the country of lebanon and needs to be shipped out to the USA .on buyers expense. 

This doesn't sound like one of those "I'll send you a check for $10k you cash it even though the sale was for $4k and then just give the rest to the shipper upon pick up" at all







Your definetly going to have to come up with a more reliable sale attempt then that


----------



## coma (Oct 29, 2004)

well, if anyone is interested I can make the sale through a letter of credit between banks. you can't get more reliable than that. here's how it works: http://www.bizhelp24.com/expor...shtml


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Actually, I am fairly confident that they can and do do 500+. My brother fabricates the turbo kits for one of the more popular STI tuners









Besides, I don't really buy into the whole drivetrain loss numbers that people toss around. 

mb there are a select few...but i doubt its something you find on an every day turbo setup...there isn't really anything to say about drivetrain loss...there is some...nothin more to say about it...i know its possible to get over 500awd...but highly unlikely...
i.e. dyno loss...
12v i've seen dynos as low as 155whp...modded
a4 1.8t (awd) seen chipped/intake/exhaust/dv...dyno only 133whp
mk4 1.8t (fwd) chipped/intake/exhaust/dv...190whp
and i've even seen dynos of an e46 m3 (supposed to be like 333hp)
- dyno'd at 263whp
real world power is a lot different then what you see from companies running race gas or all out race cars...things are possible just not from your run of the mill cars...some kid isn't gonna buy an sti and grab a turbo setup from 'turbos r us' and dyno 500awhp


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (white lightning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white lightning* »_mb there are a select few...but i doubt its something you find on an every day turbo setup...there isn't really anything to say about drivetrain loss...there is some...nothin more to say about it...i know its possible to get over 500awd...but highly unlikely...


I am failing to see the point in either of your last two posts. I threw up the original post that you quoted a long time ago, and it was just to illustrate that it was highly possible for Harris to make 600+. What, if anything, does Harris' custom fully built r32 swap have to do with an 'everyday' turbo setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *white lightning* »_
i.e. dyno loss...
12v i've seen dynos as low as 155whp...modded
a4 1.8t (awd) seen chipped/intake/exhaust/dv...dyno only 133whp
mk4 1.8t (fwd) chipped/intake/exhaust/dv...190whp
and i've even seen dynos of an e46 m3 (supposed to be like 333hp)
- dyno'd at 263whp


First, let me start by saying that the dyno used and dyno 'conditions' can be nearly as big of a factor (if not bigger) than the number of wheels spinning the rollers.
That wasn't exactly what I was going for. I hear alot of AWD people toss around drivetrain numbers of 30% or higher. Suppose for a second that you were correct and all these "500 awhp cars" were really dynoing in FWD. Consider they made 500 fwhp with a 15% drivetrain loss, that is 588 engine horsepower. Now suppose with 588 engine horsepower turning all four wheels with a drivetrain loss of 30%, that means they are putting down 412 awhp. So that would infer that the AWD drivetrain absorbed 176 horsepower. I just can't see that happening. 1 hp = 746 watts, so that drivetrain would be taking in ~131,300 watts of energy. I can't imagine that ANY drivetrain would be able to injest that much energy and not melt.
My point is, I guess I am from the school of thought that drivetrain losses are not a constant percentage of horsepower. I don't believe these enormous losses that people claim. I think they 'want' large losses to feel like they are making huge horsepower at the crankshaft.

_Quote, originally posted by *white lightning* »_
real world power is a lot different then what you see from companies running race gas or all out race cars...things are possible just not from your run of the mill cars...

What is the difference between a company taking a car, adding 1xx octane, tuning the car to run on that fuel, and making big power... and a customer doing the same? It's not magic ya know







500+ whp is still impressive, but it is not black magic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey guys enough with the pissing contest I believe Haris is doing this thread as a benefit on how to make an incredible corrado. Not for others to bicker about HP numbers that belong to subarus. So, if it isn't relevant to this thread please keep it out.
Thank You


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_I am failing to see the point in either of your last two posts. I threw up the original post that you quoted a long time ago, and it was just to illustrate that it was highly possible for Harris to make 600+. What, if anything, does Harris' custom fully built r32 swap have to do with an 'everyday' turbo setup.

i was saying stis...nothin about the r...r = more capable then the sti...you spoke of a friend workin for a tuner for stis...so i was explaining why its easier for HIM/TUNERS to make that kind of power as apposed to the masses

_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
My point is, I guess I am from the school of thought that drivetrain losses are not a constant percentage of horsepower. I don't believe these enormous losses that people claim. I think they 'want' large losses to feel like they are making huge horsepower at the crankshaft.

i completely agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
What is the difference between a company taking a car, adding 1xx octane, tuning the car to run on that fuel, and making big power... and a customer doing the same? It's not magic ya know







500+ whp is still impressive, but it is not black magic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

difference is they can do that at the track and have anyone sittin by waitin to fix it...if he builds this rado he's not gonna run 100+ octane all the time nor is he gonna boost at 26lbs nonstop...basically my point is a dyno is only as good as how the car is driven...i don't care if u dyno at 1000hp...if the car can only be driven at 500hp all the time...then its only as good as its 500hp...but i honestly could care less about a dyno...
build the car and drive it for what its worth...cuz man its gonna be nastyyyy
and btw...this is relevant...so shut it


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (white lightning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white lightning* »_
difference is they can do that at the track and have anyone sittin by waitin to fix it...if he builds this rado he's not gonna run 100+ octane all the time nor is he gonna boost at 26lbs nonstop...basically my point is a dyno is only as good as how the car is driven...i don't care if u dyno at 1000hp...if the car can only be driven at 500hp all the time...then its only as good as its 500hp...but i honestly could care less about a dyno...
build the car and drive it for what its worth...cuz man its gonna be nastyyyy
and btw...this is relevant...so shut it









Well, the car(s) I was talking about were customer cars and they obviously weren't making 500+ all the time either. They weren't company cars where their was a crew on hand to fix them if they were to break down. My point was that they 'could' make 500+++ if the conditions were right (fuel, boost, etc.). I think we both agree that Harris could do the same.
Was that last part directed at me?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

1) What did you use for the rear half shafts? Did you use the OEM R32 units or did you reuse the Syncro axles? 
I am going to make the rear axles real soon, and get the axle shop to make me some nice axles that are really strong ,once i make them i will post up the dimensions for them, for eveyone to know







I will haev pics of that of course
2) Are you reusing the Syncro prop shaft? 
Actually i looked into using a rallye prop shaft but it turnes out that thew ends are not the same and i have to use a 4motion prop shaft so i haev a r32 driveshaft that iw ill be shortening to fit the corrado.
3) Did you have to shorten/alter any of the axle lengths, and where did you have this done?
Answesred that in the first answer








4) Did you use R32 hubs in the rear?[/QUOTE]
No i did not use rear r32 hubs,i used corrado vr6 front hubs,I had them machined down to be able to fit inthe old style 68mm bearing and bought rear bearing adn rotors for a 88 vw quantum syncro and its fits like a charm.i chose the corrado hubs because the abs ring on the older hubs can be unbolted and the length of them is correct and on the mk4 the newe design you cant.
As ffar as the rear shocks you need to use mk1 rabbit rear shcks ,beacuse they are shorter and fit perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to get a new control arm soon and repowdercoat it and install it then i will be making the rear and front axles along with the shortening of the driveshaft


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Was that last part directed at me?









no that was for the newbie above u








btw...94...looks like you really got ur shiz together...but i'll add another ??
what brand of suspension are you planning?...curious










_Modified by white lightning at 12:01 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (white lightning)*

I will be using FK golf rallye coilovers just like i did on my old syncro drivetrain.
I went and picke dup my buddies r32 motor that we will eb installing in his 2003 gli, check out the pics of 2 r32 heads and a 24v 2.8 head








i will sell my r32 motor in parts if anyone is interested i am getting another one. IM me and check it out
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2293161
Pic of 2 r32 heads and 24v 2.8 head



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 1:06 PM 11-14-2005_


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

damn shame on the block.
I'm lucky enough to have a decent R32 block in mine, but for my turbo engine I intend to fit my spare r32 crank in a 2.8 block, bored as big as it'll safely go for boost.
you could always look to that option?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

do you ahev a spare r32 block
let me know
thanks


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_1) What did you use for the rear half shafts? Did you use the OEM R32 units or did you reuse the Syncro axles? 
I am going to make the rear axles real soon, and get the axle shop to make me some nice axles that are really strong ,once i make them i will post up the dimensions for them, for eveyone to know







I will haev pics of that of course
2) Are you reusing the Syncro prop shaft? 
Actually i looked into using a rallye prop shaft but it turnes out that thew ends are not the same and i have to use a 4motion prop shaft so i haev a r32 driveshaft that iw ill be shortening to fit the corrado.
3) Did you have to shorten/alter any of the axle lengths, and where did you have this done?
Answesred that in the first answer








4) Did you use R32 hubs in the rear?
No i did not use rear r32 hubs,i used corrado vr6 front hubs,I had them machined down to be able to fit inthe old style 68mm bearing and bought rear bearing adn rotors for a 88 vw quantum syncro and its fits like a charm.i chose the corrado hubs because the abs ring on the older hubs can be unbolted and the length of them is correct and on the mk4 the newe design you cant.
As ffar as the rear shocks you need to use mk1 rabbit rear shcks ,beacuse they are shorter and fit perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope to get a new control arm soon and repowdercoat it and install it then i will be making the rear and front axles along with the shortening of the driveshaft






























Thanks, Haris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You are doing a lot of us a great service by revealing all of your secrets. For that I am very appreciative. Perhaps someday we shall meet again at a show and I will buy you a







.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Haris,
Hey I think I'm headed to knoxville on Saturday, would toby have the control arm you need?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

i dont know if you are talking to him on the phone ask him if he has the driver side control arm and brackets
let me know
thanks


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

No, I haven't talked to him I'm selling my jeep and meeting the guy in knoxville who is buying it. I just figured it would probably be the easiest way for you to get one, if you have talked to him and he has one


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Not4show)*

You still have the sideskirts off of the Parts R? if so what shape is the passenger side one in?


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

Knoxville...on Saturday, bad idea. Vandy game this weekend. (I go to UT)

94volkswagen, hope you get those parts man, cant wait to see this thing finished!!!!


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (WannaGTIiDO)*

Hey quick question I am taking my 24v 2.8 to a 3.0 with some JE pistions and ARP headboltz, do you know who or where to find the head gasket??? Looks like you know every thing ells because that is the SICKest ride ever... I wish that I had the resources that you have, I am in this one car non insulated single halogen light pit trying to pull this off. hehe


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

Sorry, AND can and would you re create all of those motor mounts, I will buy them from you rather then having a shop refab them, just a question?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

hi
as far as the head gasket i would use a stock one formt he dealer or order one off of importedcarparts.com i will be using a stock geadgasket as well.
As far as the motor mounts i would recreat them .no problem it depends onthe $$ and you time frame
let me know
thanks


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Thank you for your info, I hope you get the block that you are looking for. Time for the motor mounts is befor summer or spring if possable, I have a raddo G60 so I am not sure if I will need the VR sub frame/ a arms and spindles. from what I can see those mounts will work perfict.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

hey
well just let me know and i will helop you out.
As far as a updated i should have one at the end of next week where i plan on doing the axles and the driveshaft shortening. and i will tackle the downpipe and 4"exhaust. I will figure out what i need for the exhaust and order the parts soon,
Does anyone know where i can get 4" oval SS exhaust piping?


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hey
well just let me know and i will helop you out.
As far as a updated i should have one at the end of next week where i plan on doing the axles and the driveshaft shortening. and i will tackle the downpipe and 4"exhaust. I will figure out what i need for the exhaust and order the parts soon,
Does anyone know where i can get 4" oval SS exhaust piping?

Oval Tubing








http://burnsstainless.com/Oval....html
Have fun with the pistons


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

ok so i know this is the wrong place to post this but i'm haveing a difficult time finding a syncro rear axle for the all wheel drive conversion of my corrado and i was wondering if anyone knows of one that available and i do plan on making it syncro so i dont need the actual differential just the axle parts. any help apreciated


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xblueinsanityx* »_ok so i know this is the wrong place to post this but i'm haveing a difficult time finding a syncro rear axle for the all wheel drive conversion of my corrado and i was wondering if anyone knows of one that available and i do plan on making it syncro so i dont need the actual differential just the axle parts. any help apreciated

Syncro/Quattro/4Motion Forum - put post there and also do a search for *jman*. 
Bump for updates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (DHill)*

thanks for the help Dhill 
and awesome project volkswagen94 
you took my dream build out of my head 
keep the updates going.


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Corradorennenprofi)*

who knew all of this would be going down in KY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i looked but probably missed the answer, what are you using for front axels? one off's?


_Modified by volkswagenh20 at 5:23 PM 11-21-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE SOME TURBO PICS*


----------



## discoloredcurrency (May 5, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

jesus h christ what a turbo!


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (discoloredcurrency)*

How do you plan on running the charge pipe? the compressor outlet looks reall close tothe head in those pics.


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

way to own the page!!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

The turbo is bigger than his head....and that is saying something


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32Jetta)*

holy boost that snail is huge


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32Jetta)*

the compressor housing will be rotated so that the outlet is facing straight up to the sky,and i will run a 90 degree coupler and make my pipes out of aluminum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

it looks like you would have enough clearance to run the turbo at a 45 degree. Why not do that and have less restriction in your setup, plus with as much pressure as you are planning it would cause less problems with trying to keep the coupler on? Of course I dont know your exact layout but I was just wondering because that is what i would try and do...


_Modified by WannaGTIiDO at 12:59 AM 11-23-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_90 degree coupler 


NOOOOooooo!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veedub11)*

hmm i know i would hate to put a 90 degree coupler there but i really dotn want to plus i really dont know how i am going to run the intercooler piping so its all undecided.i need to find a intercooler that will be efficient enough
thanks


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_NOOOOooooo!

Agreed 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hmm i know i would hate to put a 90 degree coupler there but i really dotn want to plus i really dont know how i am going to run the intercooler piping so its all undecided.i need to find a *intercooler that will be efficient enough*
thanks

air/water. put the battery in the back and the a/w ic in it's place.
also what are your options as far as rotating the compressor housing? is 90 degrees your only option? Could you rotate the compressor 45 degrees and get a 45 degree angle? or would the outlet and the hood start makinging out with each other?
Actually the more i look at this pic, i think your only option is the 90 degree coupler. I doubt the pressure drop will be anything significant though.










_Modified by StarvinMarvin at 12:40 PM 11-23-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (StarvinMarvin)*

**** air/water!


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_**** air/water!

oookkkk then








air to water IC's are great, I use one and love it. But if you wanted to do a a/a you could simple rotate the outlet so its at about 20 degrees past horizontal and just have the pipe go right over the head...nothing to complex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

the best route for an air to air in this instance is to put the compressor outlet facing straight down at the ground run the tube under the engine between where the tranny and block meetup, thats the shortest least restrictive way to go, and it avoids any sharp 90 bends.


----------



## TheRealCarbonfiberGabe (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*









WTF!! seriously who lifts them out?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (TheRealCarbonfiberGabe)*

?????????????


----------



## 88mk2g60 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

curious about the haldex standalone. 
1. Where are you getting it from? 
2. was it expensive? 
3. is it adjustable?
4. would you be able to use the hpp?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (88mk2g60)*

HI
as far as a haldex controller i will haeva fully adjustable controller that will also run my engine management its all a part of one brain.its the best that you can get and its very expensive.
as far as a update i did not have time to touch my corrado at all. but i will post a few pics of the front of the car ,i was wondering what people thought if i was to cut out the part above the center opening in my bumper and make a huge opening for the FMIC,and if someone can photochop a pic for me to see how that would look
thanks in advanced



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 6:50 PM 11-26-2005_


----------



## g60redragon_sad (Jan 29, 2005)

this is little off topic that u guys are talking about but i got two questions for the project.
1. what are the numbers that u expect in 1/4 or shooting for.. 
2. how much did the project cost so far..


----------



## g60redragon_sad (Jan 29, 2005)

i was thinking about doing the same set up.. except i'm not the one who will work on it. 
i wanted to do the r32 twin turbo set up from hpa.. which do u recomend single or twin..


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (g60redragon_sad)*

Don't worry to much about the 90 degree bend.........I tuned a 11 sec. VR6 GTI that has a 90 degree running right off the compressor housing.....doesn't seem to hurt performance a bit.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (g60redragon_sad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60redragon_sad* »_which do u recommend single or twin.. 

There are advantages and disadvantages from both. 
From what I've seen in some cases you can get equal or better performance numbers from a single turbo. A single is easier to tune and costs a lot less in the end. 
A twin setup is more exotic and does not necessarily mean better numbers although there are some twin setups, like hpa, that do give the performance. I have no experience with hpa but i imagine with they money that's spent, you get a very nice setup. Performance wise the only thing I would say the twin has over the single is the low end power. Being able to get into boost sooner with the twin than the single.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

Haris:
Is your controller similar to the Mychron Data Logger products? Apparently these take in inputs from everything... throttle position sensor, wheel speed sensors, O2 sensors, MAFS, steering wheel angle, yaw sensors... everything. Racers use them to set up the car and manage all the parameters through a laptop. I was wondering how extensive this stuff could go. 








Meanwhile, about your FMIC, since VR6 Mole kind of did that already and your project is much more extensive than his, I think you should try a different approach. Perhaps two side mounts in the brake duct openings. I only say that because I think yours is much more fabrication intensive and original, and I know you can come up with something different.



















_Modified by DHill at 10:57 AM 11-27-2005_


----------



## Corrado4Life (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

 I think this would look good.


----------



## sracwohsf (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_**** air/water!

**** your opinion


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Corrado4Life)*

it loo0ks liek i will be using a magneti mareli engine standalons and awd standalone,it has a lot of inpus and can be programmed to do anything ,its very expensive and the software to run the $motion is being deleloped right now








as far as the photochop i like it but can you put a bigger fmic in that hole where it would be a lot taller to the top of the euro plate indension
please let me know
thanks


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_Haris:
, about your FMIC, since VR6 Mole kind of did that already and your project is much more extensive than his

_Modified by DHill at 10:57 AM 11-27-2005_


Too bad VR6 didn't build his kit. See user name Gavster.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_it's not an opinion when there's proven facts. Go drive your POS G60.

Please tell us more about these 'facts'


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (leebro61)*

For this application an air to water intercooler is not needed.


_Modified by veedub11 at 10:56 PM 11-27-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (leebro61)*

hey 
please keep this thread clean no g60 vs. vr6 arguments there are too many topics like that on the vortex 
thanks


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hey 
please keep this thread clean no g60 vs. vr6 arguments there are too many topics like that on the vortex 
thanks 

HA! Their are too many arguements on the Vortex.


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (88mk2g60)*

someone should try and contact this guy with a 4motion conversion done to a lupo,these are some of the photos in the post of what looks to be a controller for his setup,
Przod / Tyl
that's
Front / Rear
























AND IN THE CAR








(the post where the photos were taken from)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2300255
the pictures was posted by Wolfsburgstore, he is on the text i think he runs a vw shop in beligum, maybe he knows the owner and can get some info on thhe setup.it cant hurt
(the post where the photos were taken from)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1926039
_Quote, originally posted by *88mk2g60* »_curious about the haldex standalone. 
1. Where are you getting it from? 
2. was it expensive? 
3. is it adjustable?
4. would you be able to use the hpp?



_Modified by andymatthew at 9:18 PM 11-27-2005_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Jesus, this topics has been beaten to death. Go ask Chris Green why he runs air to air, ****, go ask anyone who makes actual numbers why they run air to air. Plus I do remember that this is a daily. I don't need some noobie trying to discredit facts by saying their only my opinions. 

Lee, why you gonna put wood on the fire?










Well, you said FACTS. Meaning, hard data to back up claims. When you talk about facts and intercooling, I am expecting you to talk about flow, pressure, delta T, inlet/outlet temps, etc. While it is hard to argue with people that have success with VW's, I think if you were going to be basing your facts off of that, you would be biased TOWARD air/water (as far as horsepower/et/trap are concerned).
Anyone who makes real numbers? I can think of more people making 600+ on air/water intercoolers on VW's than on air/air. Chris Green runs numbers and makes nice power for sure and plenty of Honda guys do as well, but that doesn't go very far to prove that one is better than the other. It's certainly not enough to say $%@# one or the other.
I chose air/air based on circumstance, not on superior ability to remove heat.







You could say that in some situations, one is better than the other, but if you want to do that, back those statements up with facts.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Well, you said FACTS. Meaning, hard data to back up claims. When you talk about facts and intercooling, I am expecting you to talk about flow, pressure, delta T, inlet/outlet temps, etc. While it is hard to argue with people that have success with VW's, I think if you were going to be basing your facts off of that, you would be biased TOWARD air/water (as far as horsepower/et/trap are concerned).
Anyone who makes real numbers? I can think of more people making 600+ on air/water intercoolers on VW's than on air/air. Chris Green runs numbers and makes nice power for sure and plenty of Honda guys do as well, but that doesn't go very far to prove that one is better than the other. It's certainly not enough to say $%@# one or the other.
I chose air/air based on circumstance, not on superior ability to remove heat.







You could say that in some situations, one is better than the other, but if you want to do that, back those statements up with facts.









OK then, let's make it simple. Air to water vs. air to air on a daily driver, not a drag car, like the builder has stated.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_OK then, let's make it simple. Air to water vs. air to air on a daily driver, not a drag car, like the builder has stated.

Well then, why would we ask Chris Green which setup he prefers for his daily driver?







{kidding







} Harris, is this REALLY going to be your daily driver? There is a big difference between a drag car and a street car and a daily driver. I hardly imagine him driving this thing to work everyday


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (leebro61)*

i would drive it daily. i plan on driveing my 64 t3 notch as a daily driver when go 4 motion in my corrado and my notch has a 2.2l turbo type 4 motor in it.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (xblueinsanityx)*

hi
i think the air to air is better for street aplications and air to water if it was a race car.the air to air cools the air good and does not require any ice being added to be able to cool the hot air liek the air to water does to keep the air cool enough. If i was just building a drag car i would go air to water ,casue i would fill up the tank with ice and that would cool my setup more than air to air. but since i am not going to make my corrado a drag car only i want to drive it around town and whenever i feel like it. 
I want to have the capability to turn down the boost and drive this car as a daily 400 horse or so and then when its needed add racing gas and turn the boost up and have myself a awesome and fast car on the street and on the strip. So if i was so answer your questions about this car being a race car or a street car i would have to say lil of both. 
Do you understand what i am trying to create here ,your comments are very welcomed







thanks


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

yes air to air is also more practical for the street. less to go wrong no pump to die or wireing or water leaks!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (xblueinsanityx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xblueinsanityx* »_yes air to air is also more practical for the street. less to go wrong no pump to die or wireing or water leaks!

Yeah I'd agree. And hell yeah I would drive it daily too, heh.


----------



## Corrado4Life (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Is this what your looking for? Too high, too low?
Let me know.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Corrado4Life)*

oh yes i like that, now what do people think of this if i was to do it 
thanks


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

i think it looks cool, mimics the new audi grilles but without the bling... but i think with the kind of power you are putting into this car no one will care what it looks like


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Corrado4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado4Life* »_Is this what your looking for? Too high, too low?
Let me know.









Consider my opinion changed.







I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

that looks real hot. 
what bumper was that chopped after?


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_that looks real hot. 
what bumper was that chopped after?

rieger gtx


_Modified by lucmb94 at 4:32 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

I like it alot that way i think that i should not go higher than the p-chop pic above i did my own version of the above with it being taller and it does not look as good,so i think i will go with this ,now the bumper mod will cost a lot of money to make it look original with a big opening for that size intercooler.
comment are very welcomed


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I like it alot that way i think that i should not go higher than the p-chop pic above i did my own version of the above with it being taller and it does not look as good,so i think i will go with this ,now the bumper mod will cost a lot of money to make it look original with a big opening for that size intercooler.
comment are very welcomed

Haris: 
Buy a plastic welder. It will help you do this modification. 
http://www.urethanesupply.com/
I'm sure you'll find more uses for it down the road.


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

that looks mean with that much intercooler showing! i say go for it


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

ti boga ja turbine...ajd zavrsi pa napravi video da mogu drool ovdje u Vegasu


----------



## 88mk2g60 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

what that guy said


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

he loves it like everybody else..and congrats. for one of the best corrado in the world...


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Looks bad a$$---Go bring your girl home so we can go drink


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow! Thats going to roll out! Good Luck with everything Man!


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (andymatthew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andymatthew* »_someone should try and contact this guy with a 4motion conversion done to a lupo,these are some of the photos in the post of what looks to be a controller for his setup,
Przod / Tyl
that's
Front / Rear
























AND IN THE CAR








(the post where the photos were taken from)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2300255
the pictures was posted by Wolfsburgstore, he is on the text i think he runs a vw shop in beligum, maybe he knows the owner and can get some info on thhe setup.it cant hurt
(the post where the photos were taken from)http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1926039

_Modified by andymatthew at 9:18 PM 11-27-2005_

Are you sure that guy is from belgium??? that display is in Polish!!!


----------



## andymatthew (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (V-TEC this!!!)*

the guy who originally posted the the pictures has a shop in belgium ,i think the car was there at some point, he is not the owner of the car.
_Quote, originally posted by *V-TEC this!!!* »_
Are you sure that guy is from belgium??? that display is in Polish!!!


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (andymatthew)*

i cant bring any technical information to the table, but only words of encouragement!! 
GETER DONE!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thumbs up for the only post i religiously follow


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (poorman)*

How's the break goin', Haris?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

hey
Well the break starts next week but i thinki might roll the corrado inthe garage tommorow and figure out the prop shaft length,orr soem other little things i cant wait to get started onit again
i will keep you posted ,i am also waiting on my new control arm and caliper carriers and then the work begins hardcore
thanks


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

this looks like a fun project. good luck with meeting you goals. 
i may have skpped over this, but are you also putting any of the R32 interior in the Rado?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (20th_Ann_GTi)*

hi
well i am using the r32 shift knob and the pedals and the dead pedal from the r32 in my corrado as i allready have recaro seats.
I just ordered a control arm and caliper carriers from Les Burt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so when that gets here soon i will start on the axles and the propshaft and many more things on my corrado over this winter break. I am hoping to get most of the stuff finished over the winter break except the motor ,so i will finish will the axles and prop shaft and all the rear end related mods 
Stay Tuned


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*















great thread man keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (little dubber)*

howdy
I measured the axles and the prop shaft and these are the dimensions from the trans/rear end flange surface to the hub right after the bearing.
*Prop shaft *79"
*FR Axle* 21"
*FL Axle* 16.75"
*RR Axle* 16.375"
*RL Axle* 21.75"
|I will contact driveshaft shop to get these 4 axles made asap


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_howdy
I measured the axles and the prop shaft and these are the dimensions from the trans/rear end flange surface to the hub right after the bearing.
*Prop shaft *79"
*FR Axle* 21"
*FL Axle* 16.75"
*RR Axle* 16.375"
*RL Axle* 21.75"
|I will contact driveshaft shop to get these 4 axles made asap









Yay! Data! 
One method I saw to measure axle lengths is to put a small pipe inside a larger one (such that the small one is sleeved by the big one), and extend them out to check the dimensions, then weld them so they are fixed, and then measure. Is this what you did? 
Are you using a straight propshaft from the transfer case to the Haldex diff or is it a multi-piece unit?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (DHill)*

ok i went to the driveshaft place about40 miles away to findout that he cant shorten it or balance it since he does not have the right mounting tools to be abel to do it ,now is the question if anyone here knows wher ei can ship the driveshaft off to get balanced since i have a local machine shop that can shorten it but cant balance it
As far as the axles i just took a measurement fromt he trans outpul flange to the place where the hub begins right before the splines. its juts arought estimate ,i will make a exact size when i get my rear control arm in and have the car ont he ground to make sure that its not too big
Any ideas feel free to share them
thanks


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

try a tractor trailer repair place. i went to a place called Fleetpride near me and they shortened the propshaft for my Syncro swap and balanced it for $60


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

hi
i took it to a machine shop so he will shorten the propshaft he did my old one that i had on my corrado when i had the syncro.
*NOW I NEED HELP SOURCING *
-Aluminum radiator--up to 32x18x4 (max size) 
--inlet/outlet on driver side
-Intercooler size-----top max 22" w/end tanks
-----bottom max 25 w/end tanks w/o inlet/oulets
-----thickness max 5 inches


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Why don't you do a Ralllye Golf IC as it fits factory locations and is huge. & you run a VR rad....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1931246


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (kindbudz91G60)*

hi
thanks but the intercooler would not support the hp # that i am going for ,plus it has plastic end tanks,i am in the procss of buying a garrett fmic that will be rater for 900HP.
Today i ordered a lot of things and iw ill post pics when they arrive i also recived a new straight control arm and rear caliper carriers so i will be finishing up the brakes soon and other things 
Stay Tuned


----------



## kindbudz91G60 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hi
thanks but the intercooler would not support the hp # that i am going for ,plus it has -->> plastic end tanks,<<-- i am in the procss of buying a garrett fmic that will be rater for 900HP.
Stay Tuned

Um, no it doen't. It has aluminum end tanks and fits factory locations badass. Are you going to have 900 hp?







I thik it would suit your application perfectly considering I have one and am building a 16VT that will use it. Mine will be closer to 300 hp...








If you look in the link you will see that they are definitly not plastic, and (little secret) they can be ported out (much like my charger and U-bend) for a little better flow.


_Modified by kindbudz91G60 at 5:44 PM 12-14-2005_


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (kindbudz91G60)*

he wants a front mount leave him be.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (little dubber)*

ahahah ,i really dont think that the rallye ic can support 650 whp and the inlets are too small i am getting a 4.5" thick garrett intercooler


----------



## Mr Niceguy (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (little dubber)*








umm, the ralleye ic is a front mount








I agree however that it won't be big enough, just sucks to chop your front bumper up to run a big ic


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (turbo_junkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_junkie* »_ just sucks to chop your front bumper up to run a big ic









it looks cool, and even better- its functional!


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (lucmb94)*

are you still planning on the 90 degree coupler? or are you going to rotate the housing 45 degrees instead?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

i have not decided yet ,but i will try to stay away from a 90 degree elbow i will figure it out once i start doing my intercooler pipes
thanks


----------



## hondasarebetter (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*I'm a troll and I've been banned!







*


_Modified by MySunRoofWorks at 10:20 AM 12-18-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (hondasarebetter)*

SUCK IT BUDDY http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

After recently taking a fluids class and looking at all of the different inter-coolers out there i would highly stay away from ones that have say a boxy ends ad a random place where the outlet is. this creates in most cases a pressure drop and a restriction in flow. 
you can be much more efficient with a greddy like this








compared to a Garrett like this








sorry for the large pics but that's all i could find. 
just my .02 cents also angled ends toward the inlet and outlet of the ic and also help performance. Its crazy what actually goes on in there.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST*

hi
thanks i am going with a intercooler like you suggested,i am not going to get a square end tanks,its going to be a garrett with a rounded off tank and that is most efficent 
thanks


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hi
thanks i am going with a intercooler like you suggested,i am not going to get a square end tanks,its going to be a garrett with a rounded off tank and that is most efficent 
thanks

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VWAuditech (TAI-VW) in the FI forums has experience with quite a few FMICs on this car and on his customers and has found one that suits his needs for being extremely efficent.
Here's the thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2253841


_Modified by veedub11 at 12:44 PM 12-18-2005_


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

I must admit there is not many projects out there that get me all excited but by f***ing god yours is one of them! I can relate to this so much as I too have a 4x4 corrado. Mine has been 4 years in the making and is almost finished, but looking at this thread just makes me want to chuck the 20vt and the syncro 4wd and start again! Jes man that is going to be one hell of a cracking motor. 600 all wheel horsepower is what I wanted for mine when I tackled the next stage of tuning… phase 2, but I was going to stick to possibly getting mega bhp out of a 12v VR6T, now I'm thinking a 24v is the way forward and maybe even an R32 lump.. or one of the new R36 lumps if I can find one  
Anyway mate, really well done and I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on. Congrats and keep posting the build pics!!
My complete build will be on http://www.coupehaus.co.uk very soon so everyone keep an eye on the site!
Cheers Ben


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

this build is killer


----------



## cshevlin (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (edot)*

I WILL SECOND THAT.........


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (cshevlin)*

Using curved ductwork and setting up the inlet and outlet diagonal to one another appears to be most efficient, as said by these guys:
http://www.are.com.au
http://www.are.com.au/feat/tec...0!%20!
I read through the site and it seemed logically sound.
















Neat little drawings of intercooler end tanks:



























_Modified by DHill at 1:45 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

agreed


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_agreed









As well


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

when you have positive pressure(boost) it really wont make that much of a difference the backpessure will fill every nook and cranny in the intercooler. unless you are sucking a vacuum through the intercooler you are not going to see any gain out of the intercooler's design.
i could see the efficiency of the intercoolers design make up some of the lag you would see from a turbo spooling up(low boost settings)(filling the void)
my 0.02c.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

So your saying it doesn't matter even though you could get even a few more hp to the ground


----------



## FierceVW (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

sick let me know how it works out! I bought my corrado in march and was thinking about doing that.


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (Color-rado)*

Im gonna call BS on ya color-rado. as air velocity increases friction increases by much greater amount, i believe its the square of the square, so any little bit helps....if you were trying to break the sound barrier would you use a something shaped like a bullet or a ford festiva? Shorter piping, less bend surface and proper/ effective flow through the intercooler are all vital and will yield greater gains in the long run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with the project I hope you get along far enough for some New Years eye candy


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (WannaGTIiDO)*

personally id use a Delorean


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_personally id use a Delorean








smart***


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (George)*

Any updates?


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (WannaGTIiDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaGTIiDO* »_







smart***


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*FINNALY A UPDATE*
Here are the new items that i recieved not too long ago
My Racing brake fluid and mk4 caliper adapter brake hose and midd and front brake hoses
















RCI fuel cell filler neck and sparco fuel cap




























_Modified by 94volkswagen at 6:44 PM 12-24-2005_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*PROGRESS MADE TODAY*
I installed the r32 gear selcter and the shift knob








*bolted the shifter box with the stock r32 brakets and some 13mm bolts*








*I cut the original corrado brakets*








*
Then i bent the brakets down and then cut the braket off totaly *








*Then i made another mounting point with a L piece with a bolt in it and welded it to the side of the tunnel*








*This is how it looks bolted up to the bottom and i also installed some foam around the shifter to prevent heat to come inside the car*








*TOMMOROW*
I will mount up my shortened driveshaft and make the braket to hold the driveshaft support and work on the rear brakes *STAY TUNED*


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 7:02 PM 12-24-2005_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

YAY! more progress! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Looking good, keep it up....This inspires me to work even harder on my own project. When do you expect to have this car done.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_Looking good, keep it up....This inspires me to work even harder on my own project. When do you expect to have this car done.

thanks for the comments
I have the pistons and rods comming in and i should see them by friday , and i will get the rear part of the car done then i will have the engine bay cleaned up and painted form them it will start to come together i say prolly withing the next 3 months or so thats because of other commitments that i have when school starts back up


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

That is so awesome, I too am trying to get er' done in a couple months time, only thing is I just sliced up my leg in a work related accident so I got alot against me this time.
It looks like you got everything under control, major props for having the ballz to hack into a corrado and make it your own to the 10th extreme, I love it...Have a Merry Xmas


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

this corrado is going to be awesome, good luck with it, awesome ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thanks for the comments
I have the pistons and rods comming in and i should see them by friday ,


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

*UPDATE*
I done a lil work today, mounted the driveshaft and took apart the calipers and carriers to get them ready for powdercoating.
*the stock r32 center driveshaft support*








*Shortened the mouting plate*








*New mouting plates welded on the tunnel*








*The finished product *


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

carefull painting or pc ing the drive shaft if you do. When i worked at chrysler we had lots of issues with vibration when painting the drive shafts or half shafts 
when they sent the cars over the water the salt water woud rust the underside of the car. to stop that they painted the underside of the car and created vibration issues on the drive shafts and half shafts. 
if u can follow that just some some thing to think about if u run into an issue


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

hi
the driveshaft was professionally done and i have not painted it or anything to make sure not to throw it out of balance
thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
Recieved my Fluidyne Nascar Radiator its 4.5 thick and:thumbup:


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

holy shiat that is nice, i dont think your fans will ever need to turn on with that setup


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

ahahh i hope not but i will have some huge fans on this sucker the next big thing is making this fit under the corrado core support (FUN)


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

make a custom front crossmember and then just build tabs for the intercooler, radiator, oil cooler, and motor mount...then you can flush mount that behemouth under the front core support and never look at that cockeyed OEM radiator again


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
Recieved some nice goodies today check it out










I ALSO HAVE A NEW R32 MOTOR ON THE WAY
























_Modified by 94volkswagen at 5:53 PM 12-29-2005_


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Santa was good to you this year


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32Jetta)*

whos taking bets on how long the tranny will last ?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (SSj4G60)*

well if i was you i would not ask a question like that cause i am not going to to so much work adn spend so much money and then leave the trans untouched so it would be a stupid bet


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

If you don't mind me asking. What do you do for a living?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Feanor)*

Well i am a student and i sell cars and i also part cars out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

That sure is an expensive project for a students income.







You must be making good on the parting of the cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Feanor)*

well it is a very expensive project but i do good in selling and parting cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

nice pistons whered you get them


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_whos taking bets on how long the tranny will last ?

Good thing hes not using a O2A eh?


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (PhReE)*

Note to self Follow in this mans footsteps. Nice job man. I remember when the twin turbo R32 kit came out i was in awe and would tell my older bro that after college i am going to do that but to a Corrado. Lol looks like u beat me to it in a sense. None the less i call first dibs on a ride in the car. Even if i am no where remotely close.


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (SSj4G60)*

tranny will support easily up to 600-650, thats what has been found with the eip r32


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (mkiii2.0jetta)*

*UPDATE*
*Took the motor back out to start working on cleaning the engine bay and shaving some little things to make it look cleaner *

*Ran the rear brake lines, installed the steel braded lines,and P-valve *



*I also mounted up the filler neck on the fuel cell and polished the fuel cell to a nice shine, Now the wustion is where to mount the sparco gas door ,
Option 1, in stock location or Option 2 , The c piller inbetween the hatch and quarter glass ,NEED YOUR OPINION*


----------



## 1fast91vr6 (Sep 15, 2003)

On the C-pillar between the hatch and the glass for sure... I've been talking about doing one there R32 Corrados and this is really making me want to do it even more now.. Keep up the good work and good luck can't wait to see it running!!


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (1fast91vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1fast91vr6* »_On the C-pillar between the hatch and the glass for sure... I've been talking about doing one there R32 Corrados and this is really making me want to do it even more now.. Keep up the good work and good luck can't wait to see it running!!

x2, should look cool and unique, will give it an elise look


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (poorman)*

Ok it has been decided the gas door will go on the C pillar.

i decided to sell the nascar radiator,i am not going to use it so its up for grabs
*FOR SALE*
















*MAKE ME A OFFER*


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

How come? What do you have up your sleeve?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (PhReE)*

hi
well i decided not to use it i am not sure if it will work for what i am trying to do ,i also have a 4.5 inch thick intercooler on the way and i have to have room for both ,so i will sell the radiator to anyone that gives me a decent offer and i will buy a thinnner radiator to be abel tofit with my intercooler, i am not looking to get a lot of money out of it PLEASE MAKE A OFFER


----------



## vrsics16 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I was just about to ask how the hell you intended to mount a 4.5 thick NASCARR radiator in your corrado. But I guess if you are installing a R32 motor, you got it figured out long ago.
Im getting the PWR rad, + the billet rad neck from http://www.GruvenParts.com. Will post pics soon. That seems to be the easiest fitment, but tht NASCARR rad looks amazing !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Heres a shot of billet rad neck from http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vrsics16)*

May want to read this posted in the AWD Forum, because you are going to be making a lot of power .. dont want to blow it up and I heard you are going to be using some standalone controller for the haldex.

_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_EIP Rich provided some useful information to those of us doing haldex conversions.
When we began working with Haldex last year we did so in order to determine how to control the rear-drive unit and what specifically the Haldex ECU (housed within the valve assembly) required to function at various levels of lock (torque transfer to the rear-drive assembly). 
We learned through our own testing and with the technical data they supplied that basically the Haldex ECU requires a specific CAN-bus (digital) input algorithm from the CAN-bus controller in order to engage the rear-drive clutch assembly and to allow it to do so at various levels of torque (how much pressure is applied to the clutch packs in order to control how much power is sent to the rear). 
We figured out a number of ways to achieve torque transfer both mechanically and digitally. We learned how to break many of the driveline parts in the process (there are a number of weak links in the drivetrain when a true 50/50 is achieved on a 700lb/ft of torque application). The Haldex rear is actually smart enough to keep from breaking parts as long as the clutch packs and safety systems are retained, but you will not achieved a true 50/50 split on a high power application like our Stage-4 car. 
When we forced a true 50/50...the center diff (angle drive/PTO) doesn't like it, the gearbox and gears don't like it, the center drive shaft doesn’t like it and the center CV joints don't like it nor do the rubber dampers (naturally) 
We have tested this unit being talked about in this thread, in fact we have a couple. It basically is only useful for those doing hybrid combinations with the Haldex rear-drive unit. The Haldex HPP does the best job possible while retaining all of the safety features and the efficiency of the original rear drive controller but transfers power much more aggressively and for any owner of a Haldex equipped car that has the correct CAN-bus control system the HPP is the only way to go. 
The unit being discussed (not actually built by the company being mentioned on this thread) is an on/off 50/50 controller but still does not bypass the internal safety features of the rear-drive unit but is also does away with the progressive nature of the HPP and oem controller. The over-torque valves are still functioning and are inside the rear-drive clutch pack assembly so ultimately this unit cannot force any more torque to be transferred to the rear than the HPP at full "lock"...slip will still occur when enough power (torque) is applied. 
For someone who is building a hybrid, this is a good way to go as most folks cannot figure out how to nor have the ability to replicate the necessary digital channel to allow the HPP to function correctly. There are stand-alone CAN-bus controllers that will also work (as shown in the other thread linked here) but they are all pointless for R32's or TT's that have the correct on-board equipment and the HPP. 
Also, when at full "lock" or full 50/50 even all of the time, the car will drive fine, and due to the open-diff in the rear you actually do not have that 4wd with the hubs locked effect. In fact we have only seen a small decrease in economy when 50/50 is applied full time, but the HPP simply does a far better job of reaching the same amount of transfer and does it in the most efficient method possible. 
I hope this all made sense...I was in a hurry but wanted to get this info out here 
-Rich

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BUY-NOW SITE or http://WWW.EIPTUNING.COM 
Email: [email protected] Proudly made in the USA
Phone: (410) 871-0406 or Tech Line: (410) 876-1336
If you have questions I'll do my best to have answers.
Ask about 10% VWVortex Member Discount !!


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I used a griffin "scirocco" radiatior for my corrado. It has both inlet and outlet on the driverside. have a custom lower front crossmember that hold the radiator, and has brackets that hold the fmic. Made a custom core support to locate the radiator more forward.
your car is going to be sick by the way...............


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (2008cc)*

Thanks man I found a scirocco style ,in a 23 wide 13.5 tall and 3 inch thick its pretty nice i will buy that one ,i need to get rid of this radiator,
Where did you buy your griffin radiator?
thanks


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i bought it through my local chasis builder, but both summit and jegs sell them for like 225.00


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Man i remember when you first started this thread dude i didn't think it would go along so fast i would have thought it would have taken until water fest 07' to see this beast maybe we can see it in water fest 06'?????? Please let us all know.
I know you work on the car when you get the time but i need to know if i will see this car at waterfest this year?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*

THANKS 
The car will be done sooner then i thought but definetly for waterfest 2006 and i hope to have it done in 2 months.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

what all do you have left to do?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

i still have a lot of work but I will get it done soonans i am tryingto get it done as soon as i can w/o effecting the quality
things left to do 
-build the engine 
-install the lsd and clutch
-buy/build intake manifold
-run ic piping and do my wiring
-engine bay shaving and preping along with painting the engine bay and the car
it does not sound like a lot of work but id say i still need another 10 k to get that done and it will take some time to complete plus when school starts back up on the 23rd it will be a lil harder to work on the corrado and I will be limited to time somewhat


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Will you use R32 center drive shaft or syncro?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

Even after you get it all installed you have to tune it and dial in the management of both the engine and the Haldex. Might take awhile.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_I used a griffin "scirocco" radiatior for my corrado. It has both inlet and outlet on the driverside. have a custom lower front crossmember that hold the radiator, and has brackets that hold the fmic. Made a custom core support to locate the radiator more forward.
your car is going to be sick by the way...............










very nice, exactly what I was talkin about and plan to go for in my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry to get off topic but...when they say "scirocco" they mean the outlets are both on the same side? so any scirocco style radiator should work correct???
2008----any pics of your crossmember and mounting setups?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

*UPDATE*
|FIxed the rear control arm that was bent thanks to Les Burt, Now the rear wheel sits right in place.
















I started taking all the paint and seam sealer off the engine bay yo be smoothened and repainted soon and then my engine adn trans will go in .



















More progress will be made tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

so what did you end up using for the engine bay? good job, gives away the original color of your car though


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

ahahah Yup it was dragon green http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i ended up using a wire brush on a grinder works very well and it did not take more then 2 hours to do that whole side of the engine bay
I should have the whole engine down to the metal tommorow hopefully


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*UPDATE*





clear coat the engine bay just like that.....
sweet industrial look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

progress is looking sweet. can't wait to see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

u can also use aircraft stripper for a faster paint removal aproach


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...... So far how much money has gone in the way she sits?
So far so good i really hope to see this car at waterfest or H2O


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HI
as far as a haldex controller i will haeva fully adjustable controller that will also run my engine management its all a part of one brain.its the best that you can get and its very expensive.
as far as a update i did not have time to touch my corrado at all. but i will post a few pics of the front of the car ,i was wondering what people thought if i was to cut out the part above the center opening in my bumper and make a huge opening for the FMIC,and if someone can photochop a pic for me to see how that would look
thanks in advanced


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 6:50 PM 11-26-2005_

i know a lil late, but here's an actual pic of front... rieger gtx and pte 750hp fmic


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (G60RRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60RRADO* »_
i know a lil late, but here's an actual pic of front... rieger gtx and pte 750hp fmic









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like this look to the front bumper best- probably won't be as flimsy as if the whole area was cut out and you will get pretty much identical air flow. Would look good with a black intercooler as well- more stealth


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Bobcdn)*



Bobcdn said:


> very sexy


----------



## A20 LEE (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

mind blowing project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (A20 LEE)*

hi
thanks guys,as far as how much money has been spent i will just run down the big iems that i spent on and let me tell you i will need another 10 k to complete this.keep in mind this is w/o the trasn and rear diff and all those little items that add up to be a lot more
3300 bare R32 motor
2500 F/I rods and pistons
2500 turbo and manifold 

|I love the way the bumper looks i think i will do it like that and then make it so that i can actually remove and reinstall the part that is cutt out with a euro plate up front for crusing and for racing i will take it of for better cooling THANKS A LOT SO SIMPLE IDEA BUT SO HARD TO THINK OFF















I did not get a chance to work ont he corrado today i hope to do that tommorow, 
NOW I NEED YOUR OPINION FOR EXTERIOR COLOR
~~~~~~~~~*R32 Deep Blue Pear*~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~*NEW M3 DARK BLUE MATALIC*~~~~~~
OR
~~~~~~*STAY WITH ELECTRON BLUE*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
OR GIVE A OPITION WHAT COLOR I SHOULD REPAINT MY CORRADO


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

pink


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

stay with electron blue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Color-rado (Nov 17, 2005)

no need to change the color of the car man. looks sexy.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Oil slick black, or a real dark blue- like the dark blue Audis


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Im always a real big fan of Maroon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Probably a stupid idea but what if you mounted the europlate on a hinge so that at speed it was just pushed up to get cooling and when your sitting still it would fall back down...it might be stupid but meh, i like stupid gimmicks like that


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (WannaGTIiDO)*

Dude Santorin Blue. Everybody that ever considers blue as a color should look into this color. It is such a nice Audi color. Either Santorin Blue or Mugello. Both dark blues but not very very dark. The new WRX Grey is really nice.


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

Fantastic project and information!
As for the colour R32 blue!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (WannaGTIiDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaGTIiDO* »_
Probably a stupid idea but what if you mounted the europlate on a hinge so that at speed it was just pushed up to get cooling and when your sitting still it would fall back down...it might be stupid but meh, i like stupid gimmicks like that
















I started working that one out a few years ago but decided I would worry about finishing the rest of the car first








Great minds think alike


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Great minds think alike









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jacks (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

That's sooo AWESOME!!! Are you going to upgrade the motor with a twin turbo to get the 600 HP?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST*

*UPDATE*
Today I stripped the paint on the other strut tower and terry started to weld the holes that will be closed and that wont be used, Check it out its a lot of work done in liek 4 hours. Enjoy

*THIS IS WHERE OUT STRENGTH COMES FROM*
















*Terry the Welder--aka(Terror)*

*MORE DETAILS*








_Modified by 94volkswagen at 11:08 PM 1-9-2006_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

looks good, i vote for R32 blue, it will complete the theme


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_looks good, i vote for R32 blue, it will complete the theme









considering all the work was done to make a good looking R32...i think R32blue only makes sense....


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*

Funny how organization of tools/parts goes to hell as the project continues. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_

*Terry the Welder--aka(Terror)*


Man fuel!







Gotta love being able to pay for work with beer!







I think it should become a currency, so at the end of the project you can say it cost $xxxxx to build and 5 cases of beer- or something like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Bobcdn)*

Amen to that brother, I am doing the same swap minus the 4 motion. All I can say is that you have tones of beer credit with me man, I would be lost with out your posts and pics and info... Say the word and I will have your Terror shipped a flat too... hehe


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (24vCorrado)*

very nice work
looking foward to more updates 
cherrs to u


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (24vCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vCorrado* »_Amen to that brother, I am doing the same swap minus the 4 motion. All I can say is that you have tones of beer credit with me man, I would be lost with out your posts and pics and info... Say the word and I will have your Terror shipped a flat too... hehe

This is Terry and Id like everyone to know that I will work for beer anytime


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32Jetta)*

HEY
I was wondering if anyone knew where i can buy this or similar rollcage formy corrado please help me out
thanks


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

that would be a weichers aluminum "show" cage. NOT NHRA/SCCA legal. Tuning Zebehor is the only weichers dealer I know of in the states. Weichers does make proper cages, that just isn't one of them.
R


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_that would be a weichers aluminum "show" cage. NOT NHRA/SCCA legal. Tuning Zebehor is the only weichers dealer I know of in the states. Weichers does make proper cages, that just isn't one of them.
R
 
that thing isn't worth it's weight in scrap metal then








i am pretty sure with your resources (Terry + Bud) you could have a real one made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

dont know about the cage, but i have a set of those seats for sale








I think you should come up with something yourself for the cage


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a steel wiechers cage and it really stiffens up the shell,
Exact same lines as the Aluminium one but in steel and fits round all the standard parts(door pods recaro seats etc)


----------



## vwracewars (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (rmn)*

Wow....thats really awesome rado.But do you think your frontparts are standing the wind?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

haris,
I've been working with two chassis designers for my cage.. I have some good suggestions if you are interested.
R


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (yellowslc)*

hi
please share with me your ideas i am interested
thanks

I talked to the body guy today and i need to find a paint code that he can use to paint the engine bay ,i need to have a paint code by the begining of the next week,please share your thoughts
thanks
*UPDATE*


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

I think it would be pretty cool to rhino line the entire engine bay, thats what I would want to do, easy to clean and durable!


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Jun 25, 2003)

i think you've gotta go with a stock R32 color to complete the theme. i'm a big fan of of the r32 blue. another color that i'm a big fan of is BMW's monaco blue metallic. it looks almost black at times but is truely a dark blue. VW's blue mica pearl that was very rarely found on MK2 gti 16v is also an awesome color.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (ghost_rider_x)*

R32 Blue or BUST (like your drivetrain)


----------



## BlackRado (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

a color that I wanted to paint my car but wont ever have the meney to do it until i get out of college is Volvo's Autumn Gold Pearl Metallic. It is absolutely beautiful. they ahd it on the 950 wagons.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the effort and progress


----------



## VRSixRado (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (BlackRado)*

BMW M3 Carbon Black. Nuff said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (VRSixRado)*

what kinda color you looking for, a blue.. red... green?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (George)*

thanks for the input 
I am trying to stay with a color that is somewhat close to the color i allready have on the car maybe a shade or two lighter or darker,thats why i wanted the electron blue or the m3 blue or something that is somewhat close. I am currently looking at all possible blue colors
thanks


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

if you are talking about laguna seca blue for the BMW...i would say stay away...


----------



## goodbye (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice work, this is the kind of car stuff I can appreciate. Except for sifting through 8 pages of "what color are you painting the engine bay", this is a great thread.
I've got a 92 Eclipse GSX that makes about 560 crank horsepower with some tuning issues and a bad FPR. It should make over 600 with those problems sorted out. I've been driving it for 6-7 years and have made at least 300 drag passes with it, I've been running low 12's since 1999. AWD systems are not as fragile as some of these keyboard cowboys proclaim. The fastest DSM in the country runs 7's on the stock Mitsubishi drivetrain configuration, using modified stock parts and a custom driveshaft. As long as you have a stout clutch and don't use a brutal puck disk, you shouldn't have much problem at all with the drivetrain. 
Best of luck, keep up the good work.


----------



## goodbye (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh, and it's best to just have a custom cage put in. I pulled my interior and brought it to a local guy who made one for me. NHRA legal down to 10.0 seconds or 135, which shouldn't be too tough if I get a GT37 this spring.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (goodbye)*

*UPDATE*
Me and my bro finished off the engine bay paint removal ,and i bought some metal to fill on those holes int he firewall that i wont be using, CHECK IT OUT




*I also removed the dash and all of the wiring along with the heat protector form the fire wall to be able to weld the holes on the firewall,and i took the carpet and some more of the interior out *


*I ripped out the wiring for the automatic seat belt. Let me tell you there were a lot of wires and relays for this and it was real heavy so that wiring is getting junked *


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

You are going to sell it once you are done. This Corrado is in the top 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ntonar at 1:47 AM 1-14-2006_


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (ghost_rider_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghost_rider_x* »_i think you've gotta go with a stock R32 color to complete the theme. i'm a big fan of of the r32 blue.

Yes, I love it too























I've got some more R32 Deep Blue Pearl left over, I think I'll paint the mailbox too







Actually I'm going to bite the bullet and repaint the C again in the Spring.....a different hue. Something more original.


_Modified by HeadlinerG60 at 10:53 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*

*UPDATE*
Started closing off the holes in the fire wall, check it out!



I still ahev not decided onthe color


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

I THINK I WILL GO WITH R32 BLUE


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

YAY


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I THINK I WILL GO WITH R32 BLUE 

nice choice HORRAY!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (brilliantyellowg60)*

that will look real good. I have aloways wanted to paint a watercooled the old beetle color ceiling wax red. someday.........


----------



## 20thkyleswan (Sep 13, 2005)

That thing is going to be sick goodluck!!!!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (20thkyleswan)*

thank you for the comments
*UPDATE*
Still working on the engine bay, there is a lot of work involved thats why its taking so long but today i managed to get most of it done and so i will try to take it to the body shopon tuesday,but it looks like i still have one more day or welding and grinding ahead of me


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Why not stitch weld the strut tower seams while the paint is off?


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (pacobonnin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i will definately follow this.


_Modified by aslater at 10:56 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## Z000M (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (aslater)*

lookin good


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Z000M)*

*UPDATE |*
*ENGINE BAY IS DONE AND THE CAR IS IN THE BODY SHOP*









I need to provide the body guy with a R32 paint code for DBP please help me out
thanks


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

LB5R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've got it memorized after buying lots of it when I sprayed my rado.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (kcbmxer)*

LB5R


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*

Thansk for the help guys and (HeadlinerG60) can you send me some pics of your corrado in DBP i want to see what it looks like on a corrado 
thanks a lot


----------



## HeadlinerG60 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love the color, but I'm going to respray the car in the Spring: Audi Venetian Violet pearl effect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by HeadlinerG60 at 1:41 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## Aali1011 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (HeadlinerG60)*

OOOOOOOO interesting. There is a guy on Audiworld who bout a Avant and a Sedan at the same time in those colors. I think his the Sedan is a A4 and the Avant for his wife is for an A4. Cool color to see modifications on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Aali1011)*

The car is in the body shop right now getting the engine bay painted and it should be done by the end of next week i will post pics asap

I CANT WAIT IT WILL LOOK AWESOME


----------



## Cyberfire (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Wow. I'm quite impressed with the goals / work of this project. I think you should definitely document everything that goes on, and then when it is done, contact a couple magazines to try to get your car featured.
No joke man...I mean, this kind of stuff is rarely attempted. The amount of time and $$ is huge, so the least you can do is show others what can be done with some creativity (and deep pockets!)
Good luck man!


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Cyberfire)*

By far the wildest coolest project i have ever seen..This will be inspiration for me just to change the brakes n mounts....This should be called the "Ultimate Corrado"////It is going to be very Hot
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On the work and time that is involved...Must take a true Vw owner to do something like this.
GOod Luck


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

God, ain't the body guy done yet?!


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (charlatan)*

Yeah, are we there yet?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (RonN)*

hello
Well the engine bay was suppose to be done this friday but do to other things that the body guy had to do he will start on my engine bay on monday and should have it done by the end of the week.
As soona s i go over there i will snap progress pics of him working and post them


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Well! Tell that guy he has a few hundred people ready to slap him around if he doesn't get it done on time. We need our fix!


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

man, I gotta spend more time in the C forums, this is nuts!


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froto-gL* »_man, I gotta spend more time in the C forums, this is nuts!

CarR32 anyone


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (charlatan)*

bump for the body guy to hurry up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

The guy thats doing the work takes his sweet time, but his work is usually amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

*UPDATE*
I Recieved the new R32 motor so check it out!
Looks dirty in the pics but its spotless in person it has 9 k miles and it came out of the Jeffs Underground R32 Bettle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I will try to take it apart tommorow hopefully


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Hope you got a good deal on the engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How long do you figure is left on the build before its drivable?


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

bump for a beautiful engine beotch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
Looks dirty in the pics but its spotless in person it has 9 k miles and it came out of the Jeffs Underground R32 Bettle 

itll look a lot better with your turbo on it.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

hey
thanks i will mount the turbo and mani on the motor and snap a pic for the hell of it,i think now the project really starts taking off i also need to get a few more goodies like the clutch and lsd for the front and i will drop the built motor and trans in the car for good and start fabing up things around the motor and i will have lots of pics


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

damn man ti si lud!!!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

heh...just drove by the body shop and he wasn't even there!
you can thank me later for stirring things up


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

should have had me paint it


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_should have had me paint it
















ahahah i wish you could but your too far away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*UPDATE*
The engine bay has been etch primered and is going to be smoothened out today hopefully and i will get more pics


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
Took a pic of the turbo on the motor!!




















*Took the motor apart !!*


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (VRSixRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRSixRado* »_BMW M3 Carbon Black. Nuff said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EXACTLY!!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*UPDATE*



DOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (izzo)*

Did anyone else notice he's not even running a wastegate?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (edot)*

Daaaaaaaaaaayum


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

This page is HOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (RonN)*

*Thanks Guys*,and there will me more updates,the crank is getting shipped off to get cryo treated ,i may do that tommoorow


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

yea...looks good, but wheres the wastegate. your gonna need one with that much psi...ps. im in love with this project. i hope someday i will have the motivation to do the same. for now, all my money is going to my colllege savings


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*









sweet jesus!...that is one huge turbo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (HardIce2447)*

I'm glad to see the 45 degree angle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (HardIce2447)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HardIce2447* »_








sweet jesus!...that is one huge turbo







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, you might want to mock up some support for that turbo, so their isn't too much weight on the connecting hardware for the manifold>head.
Like this










_Modified by veedub11 at 8:21 AM 1-27-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Once i get the motor in the car ,i will make a brace offcourse cause that turbo and manifold weights a lot especially once the *46mm TIAL WG and 4"downpipe *







is installed. So i allready have figured out what to do to keep the studs in the head from ripping out.
thanks


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*









OMGHI2U!!!11!!eleven


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow- Is that actually gonna fit in the car?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

It better!


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I'd use brackets to the block/cyl head to support the top and another from the rear engine mount.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_I'd use brackets to the block/cyl head to support the top and another from the rear engine mount. 

thanks ,does anyone know where i can buy those rods with twisting ends 
*QUESTION: I thought about getting the crank cryo treated.
Is it worth it?
Do i need to do that?
If so who should do it? SPturbo?*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
*I went to the body shop and snapped a couple of pics, check them out!*


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froto-gL* »_Wow- Is that actually gonna fit in the car?

ya no doubt??


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
thanks ,does anyone know where i can buy those rods with twisting ends 

Are you talking about turnbuckles? Where you spin the center section and it lengthens or shortens the overall assembly?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_
Are you talking about turnbuckles? Where you spin the center section and it lengthens or shortens the overall assembly?

hi
yes that what i want to use,is that a good thing to use as a brace?


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

absolutley an amazing project...
i'm doing just a 24v/o2m swap 
i looked through your 19! pages and was tryingto find your final sizes for your front axles.
thanks


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (volkswagenh20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagenh20* »_absolutley an amazing project...
i'm doing just a 24v/o2m swap 
i looked through your 19! pages and was tryingto find your final sizes for your front axles.
thanks


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_howdy
I measured the axles and the prop shaft and these are the dimensions from the trans/rear end flange surface to the hub right after the bearing.
*Prop shaft *79"
*FR Axle* 21"
*FL Axle* 16.75"
*RR Axle* 16.375"
*RL Axle* 21.75"
|I will contact driveshaft shop to get these 4 axles made asap


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (5+1=GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5+1=GLI* »_ 
OMGHI2U!!!11!!eleven










hahahahahaha


----------



## vdubberadoG60 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thats the way to do it...nice and clean. Awesome project car, can't wait to see final product.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Harris, they are called radius rods. I purchased mine from http://www.hrpworld.com along with the spherical rod ends. Make sure you get LH thread and RH threaded rod ends.
R


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

*thanks [yellowslc] ,i will look that up.
Now i need input on if i shoudl get the crank cryo treated or shoudl i just leave it as it is ,please let me know what you think*


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*
Now i need input on if i shoudl get the crank cryo treated or shoudl i just leave it as it is ,please let me know what you think*


what are your goals for the engine?


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

cryo is a great thing, its not the cheapest to do but in is extra insurance that your motor will last.
I will be treating a lot of parts when i start my build up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if your worried about what parts to do and what not i would make a list of parts in order of what will be the weakest links and just treat the parts from the top of the list till you run out of money








in my callaway rabbit i had the pistons coated by swain tech. man what a difference that makes, could now push the motor harder with less detination. Look into it.... 


_Modified by kcbmxer at 3:31 AM 1-31-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

hey
well i have foged pistons and rods,so i think my weak point will be the crank i talked to some people and they say that i should not worry about it but i dont know 
I want to hear other peoples inpout,my goal is around 600 wheel HP
Let me know what you think


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

if it was me I would spend the money on some trick coatings to the internals and crank. With that 24v head you shouldn't have a problem making 600whp. 


_Modified by 2008cc at 11:00 PM 1-30-2006_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (2008cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2008cc* »_if it was me I would spend the money on some trick coatings to the internals and crank. With that 24v head you shouldn't have a problem making 600whp. 

_Modified by 2008cc at 11:00 PM 1-30-2006_

I agree 100%. Oil shedding coating on the crank counterweights and connecting rods. Ceramic coating on the piston domes and dry film on the skirts. Dry film the rod/main/thrust bearings as well. The dry film saved a buddies engine when it lost an oil pan. 
R


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

*UPDATE*
HERE IS THE PROGRESS!!


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

high build primer and spot puddy?


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

PPG K36?


----------



## TYLASTYLE (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (aslater)*

haris i sent you a message let me know what you can do


----------



## OhSnap (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (aslater)*

k36 isnt yellow its almost white.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (OhSnap)*

gotta tell ya Ilove your post it helped me a lot with my bild.actualy ive copied your mounts .
your a hell of a bilder














for ya


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

The damn bay painted now???


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadoV6* »_The damn bay painted now???


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (OhSnap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhSnap* »_k36 isnt yellow its almost white. 

I must be thinking a diffrent product.. nevermind, K36 is whiteish greyish.. my bad








A few years ago K36 was yellow tho, 1993 or around there i cant rember


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (aslater)*

HEY
Well i got good news the engine bay is painted and it looks amaizing and i am going to pick it up tommorow and i will snap a few pics so hold on till tommorow and the engine bay will be displayed for coments


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

looks soooooooooooooooooooo sick..


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (BAXTER)*

cant wait for painted engine bay shots


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*FINALLY SOME PICS*


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIdr_jones (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (bdfcorrado)*

god that looks good. can't wait to get the chance to ride in that bad boy.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (GTIdr_jones)*

that before and after is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
:







rooooooooooooooool::


----------



## vdubberadoG60 (Dec 4, 2005)

im a sucker for blue. whats next after engine install?


----------



## g60beerburner (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

thanks

tha next step i will put the motor togther and and get the following parts powdercoated, the custom motor mount brakets, front subframe and control arms along with the brake calipers
ads i am waiting on some parts like the lsd and the clutch and the head studs so that the motor and trans can finally go in the car for good


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Looking good Haris,


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Not4show)*

Happy to see the damn bay painted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Really nice project and it's always fun to SEE it!








Keep on posting pics...


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (RadoV6)*








Nice


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32Jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (edot)*

And then I want to see how you get that Haldex to do what you want it to.


----------



## Jeramiah (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (DHill)*

holy hell that's a mean swap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well done


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

the pics dont even do this car justice! it looks oh so much better in person!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (morrie2k3)*

lovely project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Jetta2NR)*

Holey cow thats nice


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (aslater)*

updates!


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (20thAEguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEguy* »_updates!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what he said! haha


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (mk2vrooom)*

UPDATES!!!


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Sorry to say, but I think its time for you to quit school. Its unfair for you to spend your time trying to further your education at the expence of all of us who have been patiently following this build.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Bobcdn)*

Super covjece..samo naprjed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_
Sorry to say, but I think its time for you to quit school. Its unfair for you to spend your time trying to further your education at the expence of all of us who have been patiently following this build.
























I wish i did not have school but i think itwont take me much longer i have gotten everythign ready for the motor build up ,but first i am taking the whole rotating assembly (bottom end )to get balanced and blueprinted so i have to wait for my nw rod and main bearings and my clutch and fly 
i will post new updates as soon as i have some,I have the frotn subframe taken off and taken apart but one of the front control arm bolts snapped so now i got to take it out and mess with it with sucks. If this would have not happened all my parts would have tbeen at the powedercoating place,I shoudl have that done over the weekend and it will be ready on monday for powdercoating place
thanks for the +comments


----------



## Reflex20V (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Bump for a great project


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Reflex20V)*

iam doing the same thing with my engine compartment, i like it. just time consuming taking off the factory rubberized coating around the edges, you car looks great. like the color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rusty Shackelford (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST*

A buddy (Dave) that lives local to you passed this link on to me... drives the 96/7? VR gti. Anyway, amazing project!


----------



## Todesengel. (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Rusty Shackelford)*

Can't wait to see this on the front page of a magazine!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Todesengel.)*

sorry if you arlready posted this but did you need all new mounts or did the front and rear bolt up


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

hi
the front and the trans mount had to be made ,the rear engine mount was just a bolt on
thanks


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

whats up with the front mount is it just completly different


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Rusty Shackelford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rusty Shackelford* »_A buddy (Dave) that lives local to you passed this link on to me... drives the 96/7? VR gti. Anyway, amazing project!









Oh yea i know Dave, he told me that he had a buddy in Colorado thats into DUBS,


----------



## charlatan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Dude, what are you doing that is more important than finishing this? You better be getting laid!








Hoping for progress and pics!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Fast doesent like girls


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

Are you repainting the rest of the car?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

hi
well the whole car will be painted and the fenders pulled and everythign will be perfect ,i am also installing a roll cage ,i just have to find one


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

where are you looking for a role cage? i want one.


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

try to get a nice weichers cage..


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_try to get a nice weichers cage.. 

If he wants to run the car at the track making 600whp, he's probably going to need something that is NHRA legal to go <11.50's. I swear we have been over the legality of most the bolt in cages on this forum before...


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
If he wants to run the car at the track making 600whp, he's probably going to need something that is NHRA legal to go <11.50's. I swear we have been over the legality of most the bolt in cages on this forum before...









At our track here in BG they don't kick you off the track for not having a rollcage until you drop into 9's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That would be such an awesome reason to get kicked off


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

We need and update!!!!


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_We need and update!!!!










I 2ND THAT
Quit working on it for a sec.. Have a couple of














and post up all new pics


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

this is insaine!!! I just spent 2 hours reading every single post... If only I could do something like this to my rado!!!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_try to get a nice weichers cage.. 

why so he can fail tech inspection and not get us 1/4 mile times















get real, i am sure he will install a REAL cage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i second the more pics








of course he will paint the outside, 2-tone blue is NOT the craze


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

thanks for the comments,i really dont have new pics i am working on getting all my parts powdercoated and ready to reinstall,plus get my engine balanced ,all of these things do not depend on me but other people ,i am also waiting on parts that i have on order


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIII The Way To Be (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (edot)*

hey man i read in your sig that you also had a rado turbo syncro lay down 12.5 in the quarter mile. im just curious but how much psi were you running and about how much hp was that at.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (MKIII The Way To Be)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIII The Way To Be* »_hey man i read in your sig that you also had a rado turbo syncro lay down 12.5 in the quarter mile. im just curious but how much psi were you running and about how much hp was that at.
 *I sent you a PM*
I recieved my new cluster the other day ,check it out


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ *I sent you a PM*
I recieved my new cluster the other day ,check it out










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

What's so special about that cluster?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*

The Us corrado cluster registers 140, but this Irish Cluster registers 160, and it displays celsius


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The Us corrado cluster registers 140, but this Irish Cluster registers 160, and it displays celsius

do they come with a breathalyzer too?


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

160 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
celsius http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The Us corrado cluster registers 140, but this Irish Cluster registers 160, and it displays celsius


Not to worry. I have the same exact one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Dreizehn)*

i like it ,but i could just install a us temp and gas guage ,from a us corrado cluster that is broke or that is for parts ,then it would read fahrenheit and 18 gallons insterad of the 15 ,i havea 20 gallon fuel cell so i think that would be more accurate,i just have to find a parts cluster ,let me know if anyone has a spare


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

yea, when i made my post, i thought about the same thing. have the best of it all.


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (morrie2k3)*

*UPDATE*
|I did some welding and finall touch up on the K member and the motor and trans mount ,i am gettign them ready for powdercoating and i needed to make them heavier and better looking check it out!
*Welded trans mount cup for more reinforcement*


*I redesigned the trans mount to make it hold better and to be more stable. Its still not done i will have it done today.*

*Front mount finished up and ready to be Pcoated*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

nice! love to see progress.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Looking good bro







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Thanks, more updates tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

lookin sweet bosnian boy!! hehe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (morrie2k3)*

very nice 
hurry we need more!


----------



## g60ed (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

couldn't be more jealous!!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks, more updates tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome, can't wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

I want to do this to my Rado...


----------



## vdubberadoG60 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (g60ed)*

x2 keep it up


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (BAXTER)*

*UPDATE*
*I cut the accesories braket into 2 parts,atlernator bracket and the PS bracket.*

*Trans mount reworked and looking good! *












*The K-member,front member and the sway bar ready for Pcoating*

*The other box full of parts to be Pcoated exactly 30 pieces *


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

I still want to buy a set of those motor mounts please


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*BUMP*


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

fun fun


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (G60Scuzz)*

damn dude keep it up... looking really good. 
what do you think the estimated finish time is on the project?


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Jons_sickVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jons_sickVR* »_ 
what do you think the estimated finish time is on the project?

i would say hopefully before waterfest so we can all see it in person


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Jons_sickVR)*

Howdy
Well i took the 33 parts that i needed to get powdecoated to the local powdercoating place, they will be done next wednesday,my parts clutchw/fly,quaife LSD, head studs and head gasket are comming in on monday,so i will try to get the engine assembled by next friday and the front suspension and drop the motor and trans in the corrado.

SO after that i will start putting the interior back together and runing fuel lines and making my exhaust and many other little things that take a lot of time.
I estimate is it being doen by late June or real early july ,i am still figuring out what engine management to run and who will tune the car so i will have to figure that out as soon as it gets close for that.
I think once i get the motor and trans inthe car the project will take off and then the real work will actually show ,i spent so much money and i really don t have much to show for untill all the parts go together.
Stay tuned i will post pics of things i do, the next update will be when i get my parts in and then the begining of the assembly which will be fun.


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

june/july....i cant wait any longer....actually i believe you cant wait any longer


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (poorman)*

I agree but man will it feel GOOD ...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (24vCorrado)*

AHAHAHA I know i cant wait either but i dont have a choice


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

cant wait to see this car in a magazine














someone making a dream come true


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32BLK734)*

any new pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (MOUNT)*

Update??? where is the update??? need more input


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Jons_sickVR)*

Man you are an artist!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (24vCorrado)*

THANKS, i should have a update tommorow i am getting the head back from the machine shop i has it freshened up a lil and resurfaced for maximum seal.i will post pic
thanks


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Good to hear it's goin good with the proj. Interior looks good with the primer, hopefully it looks just as good with the red. I cleaned it with some upside down can stuff and it looks almost new. Keep updates comin man.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_i am still figuring out what engine management to run and who will tune the car so i will have to figure that out as soon as it gets close for that. 

Autronic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif talk to yellowslc


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Let me tell you something you might not think all the time and effert is showing but it is its showing how much time and dedication you have to your VEE DUB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And to ll you the truth i wish i was you you can balance school work carand still have time...














Thats enough to kill someone but your staying true to it. And i can't wait to see this car Its like a T.V. program now all of us are waiting to see the next episode up until the season finally!!! 
And this is going to be the absolute sickest freaking VW in the world!!!!!!














IN my eyes i mean you are already number 1 in my book you just gotta make the cover of euro tuner and every other zine out ther like turbo ect. Well good luck with the rest of the build i'm getting ready to start mine in a few more days bud take care and i'll be watching this thread until its done!!!!!


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Rat Rado)*

psh eurotuner?








pvw for the win!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (silvr rcr)*

*UPDATE GOT SOME PARTS IN*















*CHEK THIS OUT I AM SO HAPPY*












LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!
















i think its fkin awsome!!!








your updates> any others
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

is that a double mass fw
anyways man im jerkin off


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

that lsd is so pretty sittin there on your table!!!!


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_Autronic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif talk to yellowslc

What about Utronics?







I've heard alot of good things about there SW


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Parts are cool, uh huh huh.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (SLC4EVER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (MOUNT)*

*BUMP*

thanks, the flywheel is not a dual mass ,its a luminum that makes it hold more power becasue when you start moding the r32 motor and install different clutches then the dmf system is removed , this aluminum flywheel weighs like 6 or 7 pounds,a real nice part


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BadAssLilGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadAssLilGLI* »_good luck man, quite a project ahead of you....600Awhp is a bit unrealistic, no one, not even the biggest tuners have gotten over 500, but 600fwhp can be done









I'm sure it can be done, you lose a bit more to the transmission but it can be done, possibly even with a GT35R, if not then the GT40R will do it for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Paul


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_I'm sure it can be done, you lose a bit more to the transmission but it can be done, possibly even with a GT35R, if not then the GT40R will do it for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Paul

Shoot for the moon. If you miss, you're still in the clouds.


----------



## vrsics16 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (DHill)*

this is exactly what Imgoing to do when I win the lottery! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (vrsics16)*

good luck man, quite a project ahead of you....600Awhp is a bit unrealistic, no one, not even the biggest tuners have gotten over 500, but 600fwhp can be done ._____________________________________________________________
I don't see why it can't be done,the only thing that would set you back is turbine size and/or right tune,he sure has all the right parts,please don't forget rod bolts if you didn't already have them(quite sure you have that taken care of though).
I see 600 crank with ease.
Ask me how i know


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_good luck man, quite a project ahead of you....600Awhp is a bit unrealistic, no one, not even the biggest tuners have gotten over 500, but 600fwhp can be done 


http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/p....html
I guess you haven't seen this 755hp R32?
You mentioned Rod bolts? If he is using head studs like this I think he has the rod bolts covered and I am pretty sure the engine components are off being balanced and blueprinted. He will hit his hp mark










_Modified by 20thAEguy at 4:46 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

I did state that he probably has that covered judging by the hardware he already has.
And another bump for this project.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32BLK734)*

hello
Well thanks for the + comments ,and for those who doubt me please keep tuned and witness and then i can take you for a ride








*Here is what i am doing to the engine*

I will have more details on monday i believe thats when i get my head back from the machine shop,i will keep you guys updated andthe bottom enf will eb taken onmonday to get balanced and blueprinted
*
STAY TUNED* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

ive been keeping up with this thread and never made any comments,but i just think that this is an awsome build up. I dont live too terribley far away and would love to take a ride in it.







for the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Thsi project is sickeningly simply amazing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you for letting most of us live our dream through you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (RonN)*

What you are trying to do can be done with ease on a stock motor,so i think you might more than outdo your expectations.
With the right tune ofcourse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .Bump for a no nonsense project
Btw i'll pass on the ride i may take a chance and drive it but i will not be your beatch








I own a 12v vrt corrado and a very close friend of mine has a 24v vrt in an a3.12v vs 24v is night and day.
If i want thrills i live 45mins from six flags i don't have to go to kentucky for a fix










_Modified by cushumpeng at 4:36 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (cushumpeng)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif CP pistons... did you get them through PAG or for somebody else? I didn't know they were getting 'popular' for the VR crowd


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (leebro61)*

THANKs for the + comment i feel the same.
I got the pistons from C&C Injection they have 22mm wrist pin and i also got the rods from them ,awesome ****e
thanks


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

i hear you do nice burnouts in front of grosman's in louisville! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## laderlover (May 19, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (turbodub06)*

This is the type of project I dream about before I fall asleep. I can't imagine how bad ass it must be to build something this incredible. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (laderlover)*

Man im dying to see the final product!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i hear you do nice burnouts in front of grosman's in louisville! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








yeah he did a few nice ones


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32Jetta)*

Looks like the motor and trans will be going together this week and i believe that by the end of this month ,when i go on my spring break i will get a lot of stuff done ,so stay tuned


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*BUMP I will be ordering a few more parts tonight and i need to get my a$$ up and pick that head up from the machine shop*


----------



## GTIdr_jones (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

hurry up and get this thing done, harris. i wanna see how it does up against the Rallye


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (GTIdr_jones)*

i just wana see how fast its gonna be an already light car with an awsome set up, now that would be a fun race R vs C like RC cola cant get enough


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Harris you must be rich or something.... This project is gonna have some major cheese tied up in it but damn well worth it. I wish I could afford to do one. When its done I'll have to get a few guys from alabama and drive up in our C's to check it out.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (FNMOVIN)*

HAHAH thanks guys ,it will be mostly done before april or so ,i will work on it a lot over spring break, I took the bottom end to get balanced today and picked up the resurfaced head ,the balancing and blueprinting will be done by the end of next week.
I will be ordering a lot of parts tommorow and i will post some pics when i get the parts
thanks and keep up with this thread


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

BUMP FOR A SICK CAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HAHAH thanks guys ,it will be mostly done before april or so ,i will work on it a lot over spring break

yay! new deadline








the # views for this topic is insane


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (poorman)*

ahah well i will try to get things done earlier but most of that does not depend on me but parts and other poeple that have to get things done for me. So stay glued to this and hopefully soon it will be close to finishing


----------



## TheDubGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i cant wait to see the finished product. 
nice ride. and ur names Haris?? rare name.... i get to have that name too tho and i drive a rado haha. 
keep us updated


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (GTIdr_jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIdr_jones* »_hurry up and get this thing done, harris. i wanna see how it does up against the Rallye









now that is what i am talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do it at the track, i want to see time slips for both cars


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

You're my hero.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

page 3?! WTF!!!1!
BUMP!


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

yeah i want moore updates! this is probbally one of olny a couple build thread that accually is worth watching.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (aslater)*

more pics








WE WANT YOU TO FINISH ALREADY


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

congrats your thread has more views than the G60 vs. VR6 FAQ thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
I got the parts back from the powdercoating place and i also recieved my new rod,main and thrust bearings for the r32 motor








The balancing and blueprinting will be done by next friday even though i was hoping for this friday,but that out of my control








*ENYOJ THE PICS *









*LET ME KNWO WHAT YOU GUYS THINK*


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (George)*

Saaaweet!!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (monkrocc)*


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

(AAAAAAAAAAALEALUYA!!!!!) AS a glowing white light comes up behind it all. And GOD saw that it was good!!!!!!!!


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat Rado* »_ And GOD saw that it was good!!!!!!!!

Oh baby, God _knew_ it was good


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*

Are you ever gonna divoulge the cost of this build?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (aslater)*

*UPDATE THIGS I GOT DONE TODAY*
The car was rolled into my garage and cleaned and inner fenders painted












*GOT THE SUBFRAME AND THE RACK BOLTED UP AND READY *





*I GOT THE CALIPERS PUT BACK TOGETHER *









*LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK *


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

watch out comming thru


----------



## MulbrryVR (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

been watching this tread since september. need to post up vids when its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




















































































to you.


----------



## ToxicSausage (Aug 26, 2002)

You bring this sickness to a new level.


----------



## SqnTZVERDERaDo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (ToxicSausage)*

hey, is this car done or what? i think i saw a video of this car racing a mustang cobra and loosing on **************. It was turbo, allwheeldrive, and everything. Same exact color too. Just wondering, im not talking ish. But either way, AWESOME PROJECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

looks friggin awesome, if you werent so far out of my way (i'll be passing through louisville next week) I would love to stop by and see this masterpiece in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (SqnTZVERDERaDo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SqnTZVERDERaDo* »_hey, is this car done or what? i think i saw a video of this car racing a mustang cobra and loosing on **************. It was turbo, allwheeldrive, and everything. Same exact color too. Just wondering, im not talking ish. But either way, AWESOME PROJECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























His thread is progress from beginning to end and you wonder if its done?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (SqnTZVERDERaDo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SqnTZVERDERaDo* »_hey, is this car done or what? i think i saw a video of this car racing a mustang cobra and loosing on **************. It was turbo, allwheeldrive, and everything. Same exact color too. Just wondering, im not talking ish. But either way, AWESOME PROJECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























tha car is not done its a video of before all of this work,the vdeo is old from last seaon,when i missed a gear racing the cobra









Sure no problem you can stop by anytime if your passing through


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Looking real good Be prepared to win Car of the year, Best in show, etc,etc, Leave the car up on jack stands so judges can see underneath which is well worth it to show


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Wait i want to see the video what season are you talking about?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*

the video is of me racing my friends cobra nd missing 2nd gear ,and i just let off ran liek a 17sec pass,i have a other video of me runing 12.6 in this car when it was together ,the best it ever did is a 12.4 @114





_Modified by 94volkswagen at 10:13 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

doesnt work


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

i cant get the link to work for some reason this forumn does not allow the STREETFIRE name to appear ,i can IM you the link


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

sure


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_the video is of me racing my friends cobra nd missing 2nd gear ,and i just let off ran liek a 17sec pass,i have a other video of me runing 12.6 in this car when it was together ,the best it ever did is a 12.4 @114

Also like to add that the cobra's best time ever at the track was 12.5.....thats why he posted up the vid of Haris missing 2nd







Kind of a ***** thing to do if you ask me


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

sick as all hell man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (V ScruB)*

simply wow


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

I will continue working on this on thursday right after i get done with school before spring break, i am hoping to get alot of pics and updates by the end of this week and during next week.
I also ordered more parts today which should be here by friday


----------



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I can't get enough of this project


----------



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (VW Spyder)*

Everytime I see "94volkswagen" new post, I am there or here


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VW Spyder)*

this is quite possibly the coolest thing i've ever seen!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

You need to get some boxter brakes for this bad boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (need a vdub)*

how about 6 piston ceramics?


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEguy* »_how about 6 piston ceramics?

Aren't those a little pricey?


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

only 13,000.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_
Aren't those a little pricey? 
 note to self: read previous 23 pages of thread.... question should be answered by now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_ note to self: read previous 23 pages of thread.... question should be answered by now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

note to you. i have, and 13k for brakes even on this project is stupid. you don't need brakes like those.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

ahahah
well I dont need brakes like that i think my 11.3 will be ok for now, i could have kept the r32 brakes from my r32 parts car but i did not want to get rid of my 17's to go 18's ,18inch wheels are too big for a corrado


----------



## VR6 'raddo (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Just out of curiousity, are you planning on keeping this car forever? Cause we all know you'll never get what you put into it.
I ask becuase I want to do so many things to mine, then i've always got the idea in the back of my head, what if I ever do need to sell her, I won't see even close to what i've put into her.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 'raddo)*

well i do plan on having this car for a some time.if i have to sell it or if i am forced to sell it i can tell you that i will get every cent out of,becasue i do not really have like 100k into the car like everyoen thinks,But i dont want to think about selling it yet
I cant wait to get it done and post pics and videos of this beast


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ahahah
well I dont need brakes like that i think my 11.3 will be ok for now, i could have kept the r32 brakes from my r32 parts car but i did not want to get rid of my 17's to go 18's

I was under the impression that 17's fit over the R32 brakes. Heck I've seen R32's on 17's.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

yes i know my 17x 9 will not clear do to the offset and the wheel being made where the tire is reversly mounted and it hits the caliper


----------



## slaven66 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I love purple VW's!!!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
I cant wait to get it done and post pics and videos of this beast





































me either!


----------



## BMWE36M (Mar 14, 2006)

we need some e36 ppl here, gettin sick of all the vw's on the road, the freakin commercials and so on


----------



## BMWE36M (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

we need more e36 ppl here im getting sick of all the vw's on the, not to mention the dumb commercials on TV.. our ne jetta will give you greeat gas milage 78 miles per gallon, and so on blaaaa blaa blaa, hahahha.


----------



## slaven66 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

I can't wait to drive the $hit out of it!


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

Are you drunk?


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (BMWE36M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_we need more e36 ppl here im getting sick of all the vw's on

so we can have a sticky thread about 'money shifting' aka an excuse for not knowing how to drive??...and this is why i <3 bmw drivers...e36 owners > life
















_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_our ne jetta will give you greeat gas milage 78 miles per gallon, and so on blaaaa blaa blaa, hahahha.

50mpg > 0-60 times...idk about you but when i've gotta drive to work everyday i'm not racing my car so gas mileage and reliability > you
cannot WAIT to see this done...i'm more excited to see this at the next show then the tt rwd rado


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (white lightning)*

Finally, someone else that doesnt pay full price for everything on there car, and realizes when you do it all your self you can easily stay under 6-7k


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_well i do plan on having this car for a some time.if i have to sell it or if i am forced to sell it i can tell you that i will get every cent out of,becasue i do not really have like 100k into the car like everyoen thinks,But i dont want to think about selling it yet
I cant wait to get it done and post pics and videos of this beast





































you should raffle it off when you feel like getting rid of it!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (BMWE36M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_we need more e36 ppl here im getting sick of all the vw's on the, not to mention the dumb commercials on TV.. our ne jetta will give you greeat gas milage 78 miles per gallon, and so on blaaaa blaa blaa, hahahha.

the e36 people are too busy rubbing one out over in their forums. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (BMWE36M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_we need more e36 ppl here im getting sick of all the vw's on the, not to mention the dumb commercials on TV.. our ne jetta will give you greeat gas milage 78 miles per gallon, and so on blaaaa blaa blaa, hahahha.


Great post kid, go drive your yuppy junk.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
the e36 people are too busy rubbing one out over in their forums. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (turbodub06)*

Quote, originally posted by BMWE36M » 
we need more e36 ppl here im getting sick of all the vw's on the, not to mention the dumb commercials on TV.. our ne jetta will give you greeat gas milage 78 miles per gallon, and so on blaaaa blaa blaa, hahahha. 
Sick of all the VW's?? Do you know what forum youre in











_Modified by R32Jetta at 11:38 AM 3-14-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32Jetta)*

Hey
terry dont mind them they got drunk last night zlatko and slaven and are just being stupid,let them be ,so lets move on and non of these argument please I dotn care what people have to say 
later


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Random.








So, any updates?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (DHill)*

ah well not as of the last time i updated it i am too busy with school right now but i think thursday i will start working on it 
I will keep you updated


----------



## BMWE36M (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ah well not as of the last time i updated it i am too busy with school right now but i think thursday i will start working on it 
I will keep you updated









nice


----------



## BMWE36M (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (DHill)*

Dude wtf man can u not take a JOKE? and understand that VOLKSWAGEN is not the best?? its all fun and **** until the joke is on you right? well **** throw one at me ill take it like a man and wont ***** over it...


----------



## slaven66 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (BMWE36M)*

All you guys quit hatin on the little BMW man.. That's why i'll get to see the corrado and drive the $hit out of it before any of you! HA!!! Banja Luka for life! Nah but fo' real.. We're buddies of Haris and just came here to mess around w/ him a little bit.. If you wanna get back at me, BOWLINGGREENMUSTANGS.COM is my vwvortex!! Have fun


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (slaven66)*

HHAH i understand guys ,but i really just want this thread to be informational and show the process of my project. I dont want to haev bunch of stuff on here about us goofing off, if youwant to mess around Im me and thats all good
Thanks



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 6:18 AM 3-16-2006_


----------



## GTIdr_jones (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

bump for you Harris. can't wait to be able to ride in that beast







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubberadoG60 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HHAH i understand guys ,but i really just want this thread to be informational and show the process of my project. I dont want to haev bunch of stuff on here about us goofing off, if youwant to mess around Im me and thats all good
Thanks
P.S BANJA LUKA 4LIFE









Thanks for tellin them off. I was catching up on the thread and was almost scared that this would turn in to a huge mess then get blocked. Keep up all your hard work. Can't wait to see it finished!!!!!


----------



## slaven66 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (vdubberadoG60)*

my bad fellas.. I wont mess around anyone.. I'll just watch and listen.. My last post is this...


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (slaven66)*

jebote..svi za banja luku


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Zwei komma acht T)*

йебо ве бог, остаите човеко да пише за аутомобил


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (izzo)*

ahah ok thast a good one I guess now i know how you felt








But lets stop these comments and lets get some new updated on this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

Hell ya, I could go for an update... how is the progress going?


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (BMWE36M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_Dude wtf man can u not take a JOKE?

No.

_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_ and understand that VOLKSWAGEN is not the best??

Um......no.

_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_ its all fun and **** until the joke is on you right?

Correct.

_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_well **** throw one at me ill take it like a man and wont ***** over it...

Okay. [email protected]!








But seriously, hows about them updates?


----------



## BMWE36M (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

///M
Velika Kladuša fo life ni*ga


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (deth_core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deth_core* »_ 


_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_Dude wtf man can u not take a JOKE?

No.

_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_and understand that VOLKSWAGEN is not the best??

Um......no.

_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_its all fun and **** until the joke is on you right?

Correct.

_Quote, originally posted by *BMWE36M* »_well **** throw one at me ill take it like a man and wont ***** over it...

Okay. [email protected]!








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WTF http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif














..... are you guys done posting crap on this guys thread????? He has already asked once!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HHAH i understand guys ,but i really just want this thread to be informational and show the process of my project. I dont want to haev bunch of stuff on here about us goofing off, if youwant to mess around Im me and thats all good
Thanks

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Jons_sickVR)*

Wow, just read the first post and a coupole of the last ones








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great build the i'll read up on later, hope to see it @ waterfest


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST*

I just got back from the machine shop and the engine parts will be balaced and blueprinted tommorow by lunch time, so i will pick them up and assemble the motor on saturday and install the lsd in the trans. I took a lil break today and visited the CORVETTE PLANT for the fun of it it was awesome, so stick abround i will have some juicy updates ina coupel of days


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

I heard that you said f u * k the corrado project and got a brand new Z06 .. lol


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (fastslc)*

ahaha i love the new zo6 and would not mind ovning it but tis too rich for my blood


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I just got back from the machine shop and the engine parts will be balaced and blueprinted tommorow by lunch time, so i will pick them up and assemble the motor on saturday and install the lsd in the trans. I took a lil break today and visited the CORVETTE PLANT for the fun of it it was awesome, so stick abround i will have some juicy updates ina coupel of days
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (morrie2k3)*

need update to sustain life.....


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_need update to sustain life.....









+1


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_need update to sustain life.....









Moderator crew in for update!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (MySunRoofWorks)*

Hungry for more.... Please feed me


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (Scracho)*

..drool....


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (zippy_109)*

I will have some pics of the motor today and parts that are suppose to arrive today
thanks


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I will have some pics of the motor today and parts that are suppose to arrive today
thanks


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*








Yay I get to use the green beer thing. Yay!


----------



## 90redradog60 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (DHill)*

yes please update, what else am i going to at work??


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (90redradog60)*

well my plans were to press the new updated audi tt bushing in my front control arms,install new strut tower bearings and mounts and new sway bar link kits. but the control arm bushings did not come in maybe tommorow, So i will assemble the motor and take the trans apart and install the lsd
I need to find a R32 pistons ring compressor if i plan on installing the pistons over the weekend,i totaly forgot about those so i am on the phone trying to over night the compressor for tommoorw i hope i actuall make it happen. and if i get time i will install the interior 
STAY TUNED


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
well my plans were to press the new updated audi tt bushing in my front control arms,install new strut tower bearings and mounts and new sway bar link kits. but the control arm bushings did not come in maybe tommorow, So i will assemble the motor and take the trans apart and install the lsd
I need to find a R32 pistons ring compressor if i plan on installing the pistons over the weekend,i totaly forgot about those so i am on the phone trying to over night the compressor for tommoorw i hope i actuall make it happen. and if i get time i will install the interior 
STAY TUNED
















You know i always hated when the t.v. shows say stay tuned. show more damn it!!!!!! Its been like 2 days that i havn't been on vortex. I'm like addicted to this thread!!!! Its like cocaina i need more of it!!!!































_Modified by Rat Rado at 3:05 PM 3-17-2006_


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (1SlowSLC)*

*Here are a few pics of the parts that arrived today and the bottom end back from the machine shop*


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

































































HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUT IT IN NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! STAY UP ALL NIGHT AND JUST PUT AS MUCH AS YOU CAN TOGETHER!!!!!!!!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





































































































_Modified by Rat Rado at 7:56 PM 3-17-2006_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

let me be the first to say this


----------



## 90redradog60 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

and i will be the second















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (90redradog60)*

i think this is by far the best build on vortex....evar







oh yes the green beer action.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (90redradog60)*

might be third but cheers for a thirsty fella


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*Here are a few pics of the parts that arrived today and the bottom end back from the machine shop*









































































































































Sooo beautiful


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (R32Jetta)*

love it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (MOUNT)*

*THANKS GUYS*















I wish i could find a r32 piston ring compressor so i can put my motor together,i would drive to get it if you know someone let me know
If i cant find one i will make one ,cause the ring compressors are real expensive!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*































































































































i had to, its a special occasion! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (lucmb94)*

HAHAHAH no problem keep on rocking


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

So do you guesstamate that this thing will be done by May?


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome project.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (EVIL6)*

*UPDATE*











































I did not work as much as i had planned today becasue i just bought a puppy and i spent most of the day playing with him. So i went to work late and i just got in here is todays progress.
*Took the trans apart to install the LSD tommorow*


*Cleaned the trans case and its ready for assembeling*

*Cleaned the block and got it ready for assembly*

*Installed Main Studs*

*Installed NEw main bearings*

*Installed the Crankshaft*

*Main caps are on and torqued*


*Pistons and rods assembled,need bearings installed and its ready*


*Hope to get the motor together tommorow and install the LSD*


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

This is coming along quite nicely. Those pistons look very nice. What CR are you going with?
I want to be like you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

i almost want your car finnished more then i want mine finnished!


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

That is sooooo beatutiful..


----------



## TheMessenger (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*









Almost to nice to stick back in


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_This is coming along quite nicely. Those pistons look very nice. What CR are you going with?
I want to be like you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the comments[/B








These pistons and rods are just amazing,the compression on these pistons is 8.3 to 1,


























_Modified by 94volkswagen at 7:51 AM 3-19-2006_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I love this project!!


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (BAXTER)*

Give that new puppy a torque wrench and put him to work!








So at 8.3/1 CR how much boost are you shooting for? Stock .:R32 intake manifold or are you going with a log?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

ahahah 
Well i am planing on running easily 30psi and i will have a log style intake manifold, which i will buy here in the next couple of weeks,unless i can get somone to make one the way i want it.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Well *BAD* news guys the upper rod bearings i bought are wrong ,hey gave me a 2nd freaking set of main uppers, i am so pissed so i guess the motor will not be together until tuesday.


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I think that I will take this thread with me to the after life


----------



## 9seven6 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*

More good stuff, I love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Well *BAD* news guys the upper rod bearings i bought are wrong ,hey gave me a 2nd freaking set of main uppers, i am so pissed so i guess the motor will not be together until tuesday.








































































I hate when that crap happens. I hope your source is local


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Well *BAD* news guys the upper rod bearings i bought are wrong ,hey gave me a 2nd freaking set of main uppers, i am so pissed so i guess the motor will not be together until tuesday.








































































What is the deal with that?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
*Cleaned the trans case and its ready for assembeling*

*Cleaned the block and got it ready for assembly*



No powder coating?


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (veedub11)*

ttt


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (24vCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vCorrado* »_I think that I will take this thread with me to the after life 

EXACTLY. This is by-and-large the one thread that makes me infinitely happy that i joined vortex.








Keep it up harris, that engine looks incredible. As someone already said, I want your car to be finished more than my own...haha. I think it's cause secretly all of us rado owners wanted that one Rado that would keep up with just about anything and shut any and all haters up. This is, most certainly, that car.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (dmband0041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmband0041* »_
EXACTLY. This is by-and-large the one thread that makes me infinitely happy that i joined vortex.








Keep it up harris, that engine looks incredible. As someone already said, I want your car to be finished more than my own...haha. I think it's cause secretly all of us rado owners wanted that one Rado that would keep up with just about anything and shut any and all haters up. This is, most certainly, that car.









*THANKS*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE*
I did everything that i could think off to do ,while i am waiting for the diff rivets to be drilled out at the machine shop and until my rod bearings come in, so check it out








*Finished the rear brakes and installed braided brake lines and new e-brake cables*


*Got the alternator cleanand painted and ready to be mounted*

*The front coilovers and spindles before cleaning*


*Cleaned and new strut bearings and caps installed*


*Spindles cleaned and painted*

*Installed the R32 pedals,i still have to install the gas pedal*


*Etch primed the firewall to cover the pieces that were welded in *


*Pedals setup installed*

*Heater box installed *

*Before the cleaning of the ABS unit*

*ABS unit installed along with the clutch slave cylinder*

*ABS reservoir installed ,windshield wirpers and other misc. items*


*Engine with Alternator, oil filter flange and the oil cooler plate installed*

*Engine side view with water pump and ps pump installed*

*Let me know what you think
THANKS*


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*HARRIS FOR President !!!!!!!!!!!!! *
Awesome job you did there man. 
Is that all self taught ? If so,


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Awesome


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

wow man what do u use to clean everything simplegreen??


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

the first pic i was thinking







pink? but i saw another pic of the calipers and they were red, not to mention the jack was also pink in that pic.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

ahahah thanks,the calipers are red ,my camera is acting up.
Everything I do is self tought, and the lobve towards cars. Actually I am a business student,so I do all of this becasue I enjoy working on my corrado (zee Auto). I use Mean Green cleaner you can get it at The Dollar Store.

Hopefully I will be able to get more things done tommorow,but I am restricted to other ****e like the rod bearings and the machine shop. 
The bearings should come in on wednesday or thursday,the diff rivets will be drilled out tommoorw so I hoe to have the trans back together. So the motor and trans will be in the car my friday I am hoping.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

my hero


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

*I am in the process of making my new front motor mount insert,I have bought the material now I just need a few measurements,
I NEED --How tall is a aftermatrket mount for the upper front motor mount ,please help me out, THANKS*

















*A pic I forgot to post*





_Modified by 94volkswagen at 12:14 AM 3-21-2006_


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

ALL HAIL HARIS!!!! KING OF THE VDUB NATION!!!!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (morrie2k3)*

ive said it before and i will say it again, imo this is the best combo of cars, motors, fi, and drivetrains... when its all combined into one it is the perfect car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Everything I do is self tought, and the lobve towards cars. 

you > me.
haha seriously tho...you had to have had some experience in order to build the last turbo setup you had? or did you just dive into it head first and figure it out as you went along? if so ->







that's some balls


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

Does the floor pan need to be changed over for the AWD? This is a great thread by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

*Thanks*
The last setup was educational and i had to figure out everything as thing happend and that helped me gather a lot of info.I enjoy workign ont he corrado it really zooms me out of real life and i forget about everyday life problems and i enjoy being able to go into my own world.
Asfar as the floor, on the corrado you dont have to raise the tunnel but you have to cut the rear floor/trunk area


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (TheMessenger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMessenger* »_










bling!


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

With as much progress and as fast as you make it this seems like a relatively stress free build, most likely far from the truth but I wish my build on my G60 seemed this easy. Keep up the good work. By next year I should be running around 350whp in a PG block far from your goal but still good enough for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub87_16v (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

whats up man i think i met your brother in nashville at a car meet. he drove a green turbo vr6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (vdub87_16v)*

Yup thats him i sent you a IM


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

IF anyone is interested in the O2m motor mount and the trans mount contact me i will start getting them produced i just have to get people interested,i have a price and everything sorted out
thanks


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_IF anyone is interested in the O2m motor mount and the trans mount contact me i will start getting them produced i just have to get people interested,i have a price and everything sorted out
thanks

i'm interested... but what else has to be changed as far as linkage... and do axle's need to be cut down?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (VR SEX)*

*UPDATE*
I did not work ont he corrado alot today ,i was runing erns and making sure all the parts are delivered and what to do next. This is what i got to doing today. The trans will be put together and the suspension will be completed.
*Installed the front crank seal and the cover*



*Installed the ring gear and the Peloquin is ready to go in*


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

I dont mean to encurage laziness but you've done a lot more this week than I have. For my spring break so far I've completed two 24h endurance races in Grand Turrismo 4, I've made it a point not to shower or shave and the only reason I've left the house was to pick up more beer.
cheers, me and my filth are keeping up with this thread on a daily ( some times hourly) basis.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (corrado-correr)*

so what shows can we expect to see this monster at this year?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (sturat_7)*

thanks

Well this car is scheduled to be at waterfest and possibley H20 and other smaller shows liek Ga, OH and other shows that i can attend . At waterfest i will get it dynod for everyone to see and then i plan on runing at the track


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

i hate waterfest...now I have to go







. h2o is nice also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

hey man, this build is incredible. i just spent the last hour of my life reading these pages and looking at your awesome pictures. keep up the progress and i can't wait to see the finished product. if you come to h20 i'm gonna find you and make you take me for a ride in this beast.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_hey man, this build is incredible. i just spent the last hour of my life reading these pages and looking at your awesome pictures. keep up the progress and i can't wait to see the finished product. if you come to h20 i'm gonna find you and make you take me for a ride in this beast. 

ahaahh thanks, no problem man


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i want to fly across the country to h20 to see this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_ i'm gonna find you and make you take me for a ride in this beast. 

You should consider charging $10 per 5 minute ride. $5 for the gas it will use and the other $5 towards 4 new tires!








Nice progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

u are the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIdr_jones (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (edot)*

oh, yes. it's getting close. can't wait to see how our cars run side-by-side


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (GTIdr_jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIdr_jones* »_oh, yes. it's getting close. can't wait to see how our cars run side-by-side









keep rubbing it in!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
keep rubbing it in!









he can rub it in as long as it means there will be a video


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

if you come to H20 or waterfest remind me to bring you a beer








and the championship trophy for Car of the year....and Best in Show not once,not twice but three times i can see this car winning hands down....make sure that sunroof works so you can drive home with the gold out the window


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (GTIdr_jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIdr_jones* »_oh, yes. it's getting close. can't wait to see how our cars run side-by-side









oh my god!!! i cant wait to be a witness to that race!!!


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
oh my god!!! i cant wait to be a witness to that race!!!






























i bet i get to see it b4 you do!! hehe


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (morrie2k3)*

this car alone would make it worth to travel from Europe to Waterfest.
Stupid law overhere







(In Belgium it's illegal to tune, but everybody still does it. This year they are gonna strat picing people of the street and testing them. too much hp = fine, confiscation,...)


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_this car alone would make it worth to travel from Europe to Waterfest.
Stupid law overhere







(In Belgium it's illegal to tune, but everybody still does it. This year they are gonna strat picing people of the street and testing them. too much hp = fine, confiscation,...)

That freakin blows http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I can't imagine having to deal with that


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

*UPDATE*
I got a lot of things done today but i cant post pics cause i lost my dig camera battery lid ,so i will post pics up tommorow when i find the lid.

-LSD installed and trans is assembled
-Front suspension is finished and brakes installed
-Car is finally a rolling chassis
Me and Terry (r32jetta) got his r32 engine assembled tonight as well and ready to go in this jetta gli soon






















Check back in the mornign for pics


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

post me some pics,,,, the beer is on ice for ya


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

*UPDATE WITH PICS*
*I presses in the upgraded TT control arm bushings*

*The suspension with new parts on it*

*Front suspension done and calipers installed*




*The car lowered on the ground and finally a rolling chassis*











*Assembly of the trans and installation of the LSD*



*The trans is done, i will pressure wash it today*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*A couple of pics of the mounts i made*


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

looking better every time i see it


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

You probably already know this- but don't roll your car around without CVs bolted into the spindles, it will wreck the wheel bearings.
Nice progress! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

any progress on the motor? you probably have been asked this before but what type of software are you running?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_any progress on the motor? you probably have been asked this before but what type of software are you running?

autotronic I think.


----------



## jdongger (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

This project is amazing, I wish I had the time, skill & money to do such a project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Jeremy


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (jdongger)*

all I can say is wow, great job, I just spent few hours reading all the pages and going through the pictures and saving them. I will be looking forward to see this car in action, some videos would be nice, keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (jdongger)*

*Update*
*Made the front mount*
*Mount ready to be cut to size*

*Mount cut to size *


*Finished product*

Thats the only thing i did today besides cleaning my garage and waiting for the rod bearings to come in ,but no luck i will get them in tommorow, so the motor will be put together and the engine and trans plus turbo will be in the car saturday


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

do you work or just play?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_do you work or just play?
















Was wondering the same thing, the progress and work into this project is insane. 





























Six pack for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is like my favorite "tv show" 
cant wait till the next set of pics


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_You probably already know this- but don't roll your car around without CVs bolted into the spindles, it will wreck the wheel bearings.
Nice progress! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (d-bot)*

where's the freakin pics dude?


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Okay, Saturday.. take a deap breath.. try to relax, pics coming..


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

Hey
Well Terry may bro and me got a lot of things done you won't believe it i cant tell you how far we got you just have to check back tommorow


----------



## boardrider (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Hey
i cant tell you how far we got you just have to check back tommorow 


That might be the meanest thing I've ever heard. Is it bad how much my life now revolves aorund this project car?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (boardrider)*

*UPDATE*



















































*Dropped the pistons in*


*Me working on thw motor*



*Bottom end done*





*Headbolts ready to go in the block*

*Headstuds installed*

*Headstuds and Headgasket installed*

*Head installed on the block*

*Timing the r32 motor*

*Timing done and timing chain covers installed*

*Flywheel and clutch installed*


*Transmission installed w/ engine and trans mount*

*Engine totaly assembled w/ trans*

*Turbo and Manifold bolted on*


*DRIVETRAIN INSTALLED*


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have to go clean myself off after seein those pics dude!


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

OMG!!!
awesome..
is there enough room at the back, for engine play. Hard to tell with dark pics


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

looking even better than last everyday when i see this car I just wana sent you one to build for me


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

*Thanks* the turbo has about 4 to 5 inched to the firewall
I think we did a lot of worl last night


----------



## Vdub83 (Jan 23, 2006)

Will we see it at waterfest12.....


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

you take a rest you earned it













































_Modified by R32BLK734 at 10:59 AM 3-25-2006_


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

just speechless...wow


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

i cant wait to be done with school and have money to do something like this!!


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Terry now that your done messing with Haris's car, get that motor in the Jetta lol


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

*Thanks guys*
We are installing Terri's r32 engine in his GLi right now, as i type.


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

THAT IS AWSOME!!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

Willy Wonka would shi* a chocolate brick!


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

sweet. this is one hell of a project.. congrats its looking really good i'm very jealous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_Stupid law overhere







(In Belgium it's illegal to tune, but everybody still does it. This year they are gonna strat picing people of the street and testing them. too much hp = fine, confiscation,...)

That's even worse than California - I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*

wow



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

very nice 
great progress


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (edot)*

Two things... where is the wastegate and where is the oil return on the pan? Make sure you add the oil return (if you haven't already) before oil and junk gets on the pan, otherwise it will weld like arse.
She looks sweet man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Two things... where is the wastegate and where is the oil return on the pan? Make sure you add the oil return (if you haven't already) before oil and junk gets on the pan, otherwise it will weld like arse.
She looks sweet man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah haris, i know you've only built this car from the ground up and you've only been building vws since you were still in the womb, but REMEMBER to make sure you add the oil return!!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I am worn out!! 2 r32 swaps in one day


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_yeah haris, i know you've only built this car from the ground up and you've only been building vws since you were still in the womb, but REMEMBER to make sure you add the oil return!!









Ummm, I'm not saying he is stupid or that he will forget to add an oil return... I'm simply saying that engine parts (even after cleaning) are good at trapping in dirt and oil and spreading them to other parts that they come in contact with (think about the engine assembly lube on bearings and journals, sealant on timing chain covers, oil for bleeding chain tensioners, oil/moly for head/main studs). I take it you aren't around welding too much, otherwise you would know how much fun it is to weld cast aluminum pieces... much less dirty cast aluminum pieces. But thanks for the constructive criticism http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

ah thanks man ,i cant do the the oil return until I route the 4 inch exhasut through there somehow,and i did not put sealant on the oil pan so that i can remove the oil pan when its time for building the return line.I know that aluminum is very sensitive to dirt i will clean it with soap water before it gets welded. Thanks for looking out


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ah thanks man ,i cant do the the oil return until I route the 4 inch exhasut through there somehow,and i did not put sealant on the oil pan so that i can remove the oil pan when its time for building the return line.I know that aluminum is very sensitive to dirt i will clean it with soap water before it gets welded. Thanks for looking out









Dude , i love how you have just provven to everyone on the tex in this thread that you aint no poser, keep up the updates this is getting fun to watch...


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have to go clean myself off after seein those pics dude!












































x2


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_,i cant do the the oil return until I route the 4 inch exhasut through there somehow,

This i gotta see







i am sitting here trying to figure out how to fit a 3" one with the rear driveshaft


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_This i gotta see







i am sitting here trying to figure out how to fit a 3" one with the rear driveshaft










through the friewall. duuuuh








this might help
http://burnsstainless.com/Oval....html


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

afo weoiwena ao;iae;onwe aoid at
:edit: sorry.. I was just wiping the druel off of my keyboard and I somehow posted a reply.








Can I say it again? - dream VW all around. URdaMan! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

Thanks for the awesome comments








I am talking to some possible sponsors and i hope that works out so that i can finish the car sooner,wish me luck


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

good now for the worst part....wires http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

good luck our prayers goes to you


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_good now for the worst part....wires http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

you said it. I think the easy part is over.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

I dotn think the wiring will be too difficult. especially since there are not a lit of wires needed for the stand alone. I took a pic of the car with the fenders and the core support it looks so good I will post that pic up here later.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

actually with the wiring out of the car splicing in standalone shuldnt be that bad....one could do it in a day or so easily id bet....soldering will take longer than finding the wires....keep up the good work....


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

actually with the wiring out of the car splicing in standalone shuldnt be that bad....one could do it in a day or so easily id bet....soldering will take longer than finding the wires....keep up the good work....
keep in mind you only need to mess with the engine harness...all the other harness wires stays the same, dash, lights fans etc....only the big plug harness...its much easier than putting in a full mk4 wiring harness IMO....plus with turbo its a better option for tuning and no immobilizer to deal with.....after all that hes done i doubt a few wires will slow him down....ca we har it run by tonight....


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (hubbell)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_

















Does this remind anyone else of War of the Worlds?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

I don't get it?


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

in War of the Worlds Tom Cruise has a motor in his kitchen, which it looks like that might be where yours is.


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (monkrocc)*

#1000 woot!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (monkrocc)*

ahahah i remmeber thats funny


----------



## mykeyg60 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Nice engine build room!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

ahahh thast my garage with kitchen cabinets


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*Here are a couple of pics*
*Here is a pic of Terries R32 manifold on my corrado*



*Some pics of my car wih the fenders and core support installed*


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_




Hood clearance?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

who needs a hood


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

You're living my "if/when I win the Powerball" dream. Keep up the good work bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_who needs a hood

yea, not having a hood will help with track times.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*

im more wondering if the r32 intake manifold will fit with the core support..im sure it will it just looks tight....hood will clear...are you using a short runner or the r32 intake mani?


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (hubbell)*

short runner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*

I will have a aluminum short runner intake manifold


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I will have a aluminum short runner intake manifold

















Get a bigger turbo


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEguy* »_

Get a bigger turbo

























Covjece zvjer si!!! Ajd kad ces do Vegasa da na mom malo vr6 poradis


----------



## morrie2k3 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_
















Covjece zvjer si!!! Ajd kad ces do Vegasa da na mom malo vr6 poradis
















no sputnik here buddy! this is an english only forum.


----------



## jetg60 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (morrie2k3)*

sick project!
Your turbo is very close to the fire wall!








I hope that your front motor mount will not break!


----------



## TYLASTYLE (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (jetg60)*

looks great haris keep it up


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (morrie2k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morrie2k3* »_
no sputnik here buddy! this is an english only forum.
















Hey there buddy, its not sputnik,i don't see the "ENGLISH ONLY" sign anywhere on this Website( i wonder why HMMMM)









Damn chicago people















*Thanks for the + comments guys*


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Are you going to have some kind of cowl hood or something, because not only does it look like the filler cap wont clear, but it looks like the turbo wont either. Just wondering.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (monkrocc)*

ah the hood will clear ,i guess i will haev to put it on tommoorw and take some pics for everyone to see,


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

that would be good. pics are always good.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ah the hood will clear ,i guess i will haev to put it on tommoorw and take some pics for everyone to see,









Yes! more pics comming? I cant wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Szandman (Apr 19, 2004)

Wonderful build, been watching for some time now and it's crazy how much time and effort you put into this...
question though: using stock cams or something a little more wild??


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Szandman)*

Thanks, i am using stock cams for now but hopefully i will get some agressive cams later on


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Here are the pics of the hood shut. the oil cap is about an inch away from the hood ,i will get a aftermarket oil cap that is not as tall just in case,Check it out


----------



## fatherc_chris (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Dude....this is just amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep us posted


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (fatherc_chris)*

how much clearance do you have on the hood for the turbo? looks like enough for the piping but i can't tell for sure.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (George)*

lets get this this started http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know its going to be a long time but I can't wait


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

bump for the Monster Garage builder,,,i still owe you a 6 pack for being the man


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Thanks for verification of hood fitment.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (monkrocc)*

ahahah no problem. I can't wait to start working on it again, i have to order a headlight wiring harness and some other wiring harnesses so that i can put the interior together,and start on many other things that need to be done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ahahah no problem. I can't wait to start working on it again, i have to order a headlight wiring harness and some other wiring harnesses so that i can put the interior together,and start on many other things that need to be done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

may i sugguest
http://www.eurowires.net/wst_page5.html


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

I allready have relays for my headlights and i have euro headlights as well, but i do not have the original stock headlight wiring harness so thats why i have to buy a oem so that my turn signals and fogs work.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

wow. i love the blue with that hood, and the wheel colors match well too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

Oh no!! This fell off the front page and I freaked!! Problem solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_wow. i love the blue with that hood, and the wheel colors match well too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i agree...that looks so mean, I cannot wait to see this beauty put back together.


----------



## 24vCorrado (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Yo man do you know how much work I am going to have to do now that I have you doing every thing better then I am doing? Oh ya that is rite you do BECAUSE YOU JUST DID IT! so how about helping me out with those motor mounts any word?


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*Here are a couple of pics*




How come so much movement with the turbo??? looks like it moved 3-4 inches back w/the mani on???







whats going on with that?







good job and keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Jons_sickVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jons_sickVR* »_How come so much movement with the turbo??? looks like it moved 3-4 inches back w/the mani on???








whats going on with that?







good job and keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They rotate


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Bling Bling.. Goodstuff.. You are defaintely not a typical corrado owner, we procrastinate wayyy too much..


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Scuzz* »_Bling Bling.. Goodstuff.. You are defaintely not a typical corrado owner, we procrastinate wayyy too much..

and we're broke. don't forget broke.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

my daily bump for the greatest project in the northern hemisphere!!


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

my god, what a freaken awesome project and it looks amazing


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

get a "C" and replace the "R" on the motor with it, that would be badass, maybe add a "T" at the end


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_get a "C" and replace the "R" on the motor with it, that would be badass, maybe add a "T" at the end

Great idea! *.:C32t*


_Modified by Aloha-boy at 8:21 AM 3-31-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_get a "C" and replace the "R" on the motor with it, that would be badass, maybe add a "T" at the end

Thats a awesome idea man ,i will do that for sure as soon as i saw your idea, i could see it on my car,Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_
Great idea! *.:C32T*

way awesome idea! i can see it now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

get a c from a cabrio, but where to get a red t?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hotrados)*

Awesome idea ,now lets see if someone can make a perfect*.:C32t *emblem,PLEASE


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_get a c from a cabrio, but where to get a red t?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDI-REAR-...wItem
i'll chip in 2 bucks towards it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CuseTownGTi (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

this is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (CuseTownGTi)*

the GTI's on the 20th AE's were red.... theres a red T


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (dmband0041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmband0041* »_
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDI-REAR-...wItem
i'll chip in 2 bucks towards it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'll 2nd that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

lol wow, i didnt realize how good of an idea this was, glad i could help out in some way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Andy


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hotrados)*

Here is a pic of my intercooler core that is getting built by Arnold at PagParts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
20x12x4.5 is the measurement of the core i think


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hotrados)*

Here is a pic of my intercooler core that is getting built by Arnold at PagParts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
20x12x4.5 is the measurement of the core i think


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

who wants to see Haris corrado with these seat???I know I do 
















they comes with everything.Lets bling out this interior to euro


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Here is a pic of my intercooler core that is getting built by Arnold at PagParts 

Good deal, arnold is the man
I have a bar&plate unit he made on my car,good ish.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

Thanks
I have a PhotoShop request, can someone color the roof black to fit in with the hood,The a and c pillar as well at the body line,Please help me out i have this idea and wanted to see if anyone likes it
thanks
Here are the pics


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

If you did a 2 tone, that would look pretty hot. Use the line above the door and go all the way across the car and up... I did something similar to what your asking on my R32, but mine isn't finished and i'm bring the black down onto my bumper + getting the stock grill painted black. I have a pic i can post if you want, just a fair warning, there not the best. It looks better in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

Is this what you were thinking?


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (VW Spyder)*

looks like a convertable top


----------



## emirc (Oct 24, 2005)

Amazing and extraordinary project!








HARISE MAJSTORE, SVAKA TI DALA!


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I say keep it one color with the CF hood....it is a great color as is








perhaps you can get the hood sprayed to match the car?


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

Try black vinyl on the top,like a 70's Cadillac/Chrysler "Landau" top..........with the little "swirly" musical note-looking ornament on the C-pillar.
Little Jon would do it that way....


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

I like the idea of painting the hood- that's such a nice color....


----------



## defcon4 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

id follow the body line.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (defcon4)*

that looks better if you two tone it....not sure though if i like the two tone...maybe just keep it blue....blue is nice enough as is...


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (hubbell)*

Just paint the hood, makes it look more stock


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (dmband0041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmband0041* »_I say keep it one color with the CF hood....it is a great color as is








perhaps you can get the hood sprayed to match the car?

my fast likes the car blue!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

x2
althought the second photoshop that follow the body line is is way better with the carbon hood


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_my fast likes the car blue!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bwah ha ha!
x2


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_
bwah ha ha!
x2

x3!!!


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*

How about this? Rather than use the upper crease I used the mid section line.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

Or you could do it above the lower belt line just even with the apex of the wheel arches, like the IS430. 
























Your car might even sound as mean.








Edit... here's my shot at it -- Vortex is running slow right now


















_Modified by DHill at 2:24 PM 4-3-2006_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DHill)*

Edit... here's my shot at it -- Vortex is running slow right now

















_Modified by DHill at 2:24 PM 4-3-2006_[/QUOTE]

BLUE!!!!


----------



## defcon4 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

solid black magic.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (defcon4)*

I'm a fan of two tone corrados, but I think you should keep it all blue. It completes the R32 theme. Maybe for the hood, paint the outer sides, and keep the center bulge part \ / carbon fiber


----------



## im_a_local (Jun 4, 2004)

yeah def keep it blue. I've heard of people spraying carbon hoods lightly to where the carbon weave slightly shows through the paint.--- just another option


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (XplodGTI)*

Paint it all including the CF hood! All R32 blue.


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_Paint it all including the CF hood! All R32 blue.

I agree...R32 blue is ultimate sex on corrado's..Especially this masterpiece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

all BLUE BABY!


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

what i did with my rabbit convertible might look good, instead of painting the roof to match the hood paint the lower section of the car to match the hood and leave the upper blue.... like this
















maybe someone could photoshop it onto your car for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

i wouldnt two-tone it. it already looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

you can always decide to two tone it later on....for now, get back to work


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (poorman)*

I'd have to say all .:R32 DBP - even the hood. Plus, the Konig .:R seats and.. something that looks like the stock .:R Aristos just to complete the factory look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soulfly_r (Nov 24, 2005)

All black, or all R32 blue, Awesome proyect. 
Thanks ;D.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_you can always decide to two tone it later on....for now, get back to work

















HERE HERE!


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

<center>








</center>
I think two tone would be good.







This is mine by the way.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

NO TWO TONE. keep the cf hood. this is more of a street machine. who cares how it looks. plus the paint is beautiful. stick with what you got. good job at everything.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (radokid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radokid88* »_NO TWO TONE. keep the cf hood. this is more of a street machine. who cares how it looks. plus the paint is beautiful. stick with what you got. good job at everything.

x2 bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

i would not go with the 2 tone look is a fad and fad's come and go.
u have a great motorsports look going on i would just go with a sick wheel, abt a9's or some compomotives. 
i would hate to see u f-up the theme of the car with a 2 tone look.








ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (edot)*

I wouldnt say that he is f-ing up the theme of his car with a 2-tone. Its his car, his theme, so that 2-tone might fit into the theme of HIS ride. I say you should do it just cause everyone says no to.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

momma said never wear blue pants with a black jacket.


_Modified by Froto-gL at 12:57 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Froto-gL* »_momma said never wear blue pants with a black jacket.

_Modified by Froto-gL at 12:57 PM 4-5-2006_

HA!! EXcellent. Although I was always told not to mix blue with brown...

I'd go all blue. Hood and all.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Soulfly_r)*

please paint it BMP or really eletric metalic blue


----------



## ubervw1837 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

ohh man dont paint it 2 tone dude. the carbon hood is rice honday gay enough, 2 tone will kill this. Im for 80's benz gunmetal grey w/black out rims, not even clear coat. something about it says "hey, i spent a **** load of money on this thing, and not that much of it went into the paint". Street cred dude...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

The car is goinf to get resprayed in Deep Blue Pearl, the black roof was just a idea but i wills tick with JUST BLUE
thanks


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The car is goinf to get resprayed in Deep Blue Pearl, the black roof was just a idea but i wills tick with JUST BLUE
thanks
































































































































Fine choice lad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The car is goinf to get resprayed in Deep Blue Pearl, the black roof was just a idea but i wills tick with JUST BLUE
thanks

*whew* Okay, we'll let you continue.















On a serious note, what's the latest progress?


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

you _could_ mask off a (\X/) on the hood and do it all blue and have the CF VW logo on the hood. i dont know. . .


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado* »_you _could_ mask off a (\X/) on the hood and do it all blue and have the CF VW logo on the hood. i dont know. . .

Something likr that would be cool, you could always paint over it if you dont like it..


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The car is goinf to get resprayed in Deep Blue Pearl, the black roof was just a idea but i wills tick with JUST BLUE
thanks

i so happy!!


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

How is everything else going? Wiring? Interior?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (RonN)*

bump


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (ubervw1837)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ubervw1837* »_ohh man dont paint it 2 tone dude. the carbon hood is rice honday gay enough, 2 tone will kill this. Im for 80's benz gunmetal grey w/black out rims, not even clear coat. something about it says "hey, i spent a **** load of money on this thing, and not that much of it went into the paint". Street cred dude...
wtf was that ?^^^^^ dude GTFO, that opinion was absolutely worthless


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_wtf was that ?^^^^^ dude GTFO, that opinion was absolutely worthless

X 10000 BRO!!


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

no comment on that opinion...lol


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*

I did not see that at all i think that comment was really GAY,but i have this thread to show progress and not to fight and have worthless discussions. so i dont care,everyone can have there opinion. 
THANKs for the + comments


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I did not see that at all i think that comment was really GAY,but i have this thread to show progress and not to fight and have worthless discussions. so i dont care,everyone can have there opinion. 
THANKs for the + comments


Yeah i agree look at this car are you kidding me i look at this post before i go to sleep...somebodly building my dream car thanks man























































































































as you can see im quite a lush for beer and cool cars


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Any more updates yet??


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (ubervw1837)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ubervw1837* »_ohh man dont paint it 2 tone dude. the carbon hood is rice honday gay enough, 2 tone will kill this. Im for 80's benz gunmetal grey w/black out rims, not even clear coat. something about it says "hey, i spent a **** load of money on this thing, and not that much of it went into the paint". Street cred dude...









CF hood is street cred...more so than matte paint.
"rice honday gay" -> grow up.


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

hay i liked my cf hood.. so did most people.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (GotEuroCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotEuroCorrado* »_hay i liked my cf hood.. so did most people.









WAY SWEET!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I love that Car! I hope to have morw updates in a coupel of days


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

bump for the pimpest project this side of anywhere!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

need more pics


----------



## AzradoVr666 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

bump this running yet?


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (AzradoVr666)*

awesome


----------



## ubervw1837 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (GotEuroCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotEuroCorrado* »_hay i liked my cf hood.. so did most people.








'
Dam that car looks incredible. Im still not a fan of CF hood, but this corrado is perfect. Maybe Im wrong, but ive seen so many poorly built, poorly moded cars that all have CF hoods, its a rice thing.
Not on yours though. Somehow corrado makes everythign look right!
Two tone still sucks though, Im not going back on that one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







for awesome corrado.


----------



## cjcollas (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: (ubervw1837)*

Thats a sick ass ride man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (cjcollas)*

status?


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_status?









Status is hes been spending all his time with his girl lately and doesnt have time for anything else








Drop off her off and go work on your Corrado Haris!!!!


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

i hate waterfest and any other shows. I mean its always the same cars and the same hot, sticky weather. If I pay $30+ to see this thing I want to make sure its there and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Status is hes been spending all his time with his girl lately and doesnt have time for anything else








Drop off her off and go work on your Corrado Haris!!!!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_i hate waterfest and any other shows. I mean its always the same cars and the same hot, sticky weather. If I pay $30+ to see this thing I want to make sure its there and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed. this car will be reason alone for me to pay to get in. i wanna meet the man behind the madness






























btw harris you know you're a vortex superstar already. you have car lounge exposure too now. it cannot be stopped.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Status is hes been spending all his time with his girl lately and doesnt have time for anything else








Drop off her off and go work on your Corrado Haris!!!!

He's gotten this much acommplished while having a GF, props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

HHAHAHAHAHAH
Well i have been spending time with my GF and i haev a lot of School work escpecially since this semester is comming to a end ,but i will pick this up here in a week hopefully


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

mine is gonna be ready b4 yours!


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wicked man!!


----------



## trust (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

can we see new pics maybe a dyno run 1/4 time and complete package of the car finished..


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (trust)*

Well i would post that if the car was done but i have not worked on it for 2 weeks i am too busy with school work. I can't get hopd of Scott at USRT i haev to talk to him. SO as soon as i do i will have more parts and things to do to the corrado


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

2 weeks?!?! Dude, you're killing me!








This must be what it's like when the neighborhood crack dealer goes out of town for a couple weeks and all the crack-heads are jonesin' at his door for a fix.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

seriously, get to workkkk right nowww, I come here check this forum everyday to see if there is any update yet or not, but I close it with disappointment, I can't wait to see the finished project, and upload some more pics uppp so we will have something new to look at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

whats going on i miss the daily updates of the car ready to tear tarmac to bits and piecs


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

No posts in 15 days! We need something! Anything!? Please, for those of us living vicariously through you...








Great job... absolutely wonderful project... Been following it since your first post. Keep it up!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rick


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (95mk3jetta8v)*

I've been to Europe and back only to discover this?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (RonN)*

Thanks Guys for the awesome support i wasnt thisa thing doen asap as well but the expensive parts are the problem, i will be ordering the following parts tommorow hopefully so that i can get back to work adn get this thing up and runing soon















-short runner intake manifold
-radiator
-IC piping
-exhaust piping
-haldex stabnd alone 
-auctronic
abnd other misc parts
Here is a pic of the part i recieved today from GRUVEN PARTS http://www.GruvenParts.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







_Modified by 94volkswagen at 10:33 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
-haldex stabnd alone 



what stand alone are you going to use?








The car is looking good. That turbo looks real mean sitting back there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks Guys for the awesome support i wasnt thisa thing doen asap as well but the expensive parts are the problem, i will be ordering the following parts tommorow hopefully so that i can get back to work adn get this thing up and runing soon















-short runner intake manifold
-radiator
-IC piping
-exhaust piping
-haldex stabnd alone 
-auctronic
abnd other misc parts
Here is a pic of the part i recieved today from GRUVEN PARTS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







Dont ever let me see you in the street cause i will kidnap you and make you my VW tech slave and you will build day and night until i wana let you go.....jk jk,,,,,i was having a little withdrawl....i still throw you a six pack if you go make it to WaterFest







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Thanks
I am thinking autronic becasue i need these features if you know the asnwers to these help out 
*I need it to have these functions on the stand alone*
-launch control
-stand still spool up 
-individual coil setup ability
*I need to get hold of Scott at USRT if youhaev his # please let me know*
*I also need to find a special tape to rewrap my ABS wiring please help*
I WILL BE AT WATERFEST,I might just not have enought time to get the fenders puleld and car painted


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Don't forget about the launch controll features,and flatshift just to mention a couple of other kewl features. Great choice in mgmt,and i'm watching closely as well as others who don't even post up.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks
I WILL BE AT WATERFEST,I might just not have enought time to get the fenders puleld and car painted























I will be the guy bring you a drink i look like this







None the less look out for me holding beer(whats your Favorite) in hand for the greatest build Ive seen in a long time...


_Modified by R32BLK734 at 6:09 PM 4-17-2006_


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_
I will be the guy bring you a drink i look like this







None the less look out for me holding beer(whats your Favorite) in hand for the greatest build Ive seen in a long time...















He drinks MGD


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

the baby is way off i ment to post myself as buckwheat,,you still looking for a color or your sticking with the blue


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

856.456.3335.
Scotts #


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Not4show)*

























pheww.. For a second, I thought I had to vote for 'brilliantg60corrado' as president !!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_



I might be wrong but, doesnt the drain on the crack pipe normally go on the passenger side (opposite side from thermostat housing)?
EDIT: NEVERMIND, I just relized the thing I was looking at is the oilcooler nipple, not the drain plug.


_Modified by corrado-correr at 4:54 PM 4-17-2006_


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_
EDIT: NEVERMIND, I just relized the thing I was looking at is the oilcooler nipple, not the drain plug.


You said "nipple". 

Hey Haris, you going to show us details on how you're going to make the Haldex work? Huh? Are you? Huh?
Hey... how about now? 
Hey. How about now? 
Now?


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

very nice


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (edot)*

Hey
Yes i will show all the details on how to make the haldex work and the way to make your axles the right length.


----------



## JustA1s (Sep 21, 2001)

man, I didnt realise you're the same guy I bought my side skirts and front bumper from like a million years ago- awesome to see what you're doing to your C


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks
I am thinking autronic becasue i need these features if you know the asnwers to these help out 
*I need it to have these functions on the stand alone*
-launch control
-stand still spool up 
-individual coil setup ability
*I need to get hold of Scott at USRT if youhaev his # please let me know*
*I also need to find a special tape to rewrap my ABS wiring please help*























ANY INPUT ON THIS INFO THAT I NEED ASAP !THANKS !


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

big BUMP for my good buddy haris, who is about to get alot freakin done on his whip! enough in the next couple weeks to satisfy all us junkies on this thread!!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
ANY INPUT ON THIS INFO THAT I NEED ASAP !THANKS !









Post in the Fi forum


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Autronic is the greatest thing since sliced bread.








You can choose from a few diff systems and each come with features. 
Most people use the SM2 which comes with what your looking for
launch control/traction control
2step/3step
flatshift (one of my favorites)
all sorts of igintion setups
silly amounts of options. The tune can be insane on your car,and would urge you to spend a quality 10 mins in looking into the SM2 system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

Autronic is simply amazing.
Brothers VR6TT corrado was able to cruise at 35mpg on the drive home from Fastenough Performance in Lexington Ky, to Cincinnati Ohio. That was with a Huge flow Fuel pump and 72# injectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And just had to push the pedal to the floor to get all 500hp out of it.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Power5)*

Lovin this project.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Mehr_PSI)*

program the mechanism so the spoiler comes up at 90mph,







heheh


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (Sciroccist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccist* »_program the mechanism so the spoiler comes up at 90mph,







heheh

you can do that with the stock software


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (white lightning)*

thanks guys .
My spoiler goes up at 55 since its a 94 year model corrado i might do like 80 mph or something,
I have talked to people and i have turned my opinion to O34efi,due to its simplicity and it still has the features that i need,please feel free to post your thoughts.
O34efi is a lot cheaper has same functions and easier tuned LMK


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I just got my 034efi.. it look really nice in the box... I got the STGIIc- looks really well thought out and produced


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

i know you just change the resistor in the spoiler box behind the switch.
i did to mine
read something on here about it, do a archive search. g60 forum had it


_Modified by Corrado_Club at 2:06 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

So what do you guys think about the o34efi stage 2
let me know
thanks


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_So what do you guys think about the o34efi stage 2
let me know
thanks

personally if i were going to go stand alone i'd rather go with Autronic over 034efi. I have seen 685 hp from a honda with 1000cc and a 255 intank, tuned from Autronic. That in itself is a amazing,and it was all done with Autronic.
What is the cost of of the 034?


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

The STG IIc complete is a tad under 2K


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

im going with the 034efi for my ITB 16v set up... product seems very comprable to autotronic for less money. And as far as what will give you more power, i think it comes down to who is tuning it and how well they now the system.....


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

would you suggest 034 EFI for my obd1 coilpack VR or autronic? or something else?


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*

034 is not the best system out,i wouldn't compare it to Autronic.
Systems are only as good as the user that is setting up or tuning it.
DTA,autronic etc...,are very good systems.


----------



## OhSnap (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i just picked up dta p8pro it has a TON of features will do everything you want it to im sure and there are alot of vr6t's running it. i looked into haltech autornic and 034efi , 034 i wouldn't go with bc for the price you can get something alot better. and i found this out after i got my dta but theres a group buy going on for like 1500 shipped with connector kit.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (OhSnap)*

yes i personally love the autronic and i am really thinking of getting Autronic SM4 to make all of my goodies work,varable valve timing X2 and cam position sensor X2 so i have to getthe system that will do those things,i am talkign to Kevin(lugnut) about all of this 
Cant wait to start working on my car


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

you seem really into the autotronic, i say go with it if you dont you might end up regreting it later on.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_I have seen 685 hp from a honda with 1000cc and a 255 intank, tuned from Autronic. That in itself is a amazing,and it was all done with Autronic.

*Javad planted down 640AWhp from his 80TQ*.He is changing the head to run mechanical valvetrain and has plans to go over 1000bhp.

_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
What is the cost of of the 034?

The system needed to run a VR6 on Coil packs is a Stage IIc which retails for $1650.BoostFactory (Paul Calado) will run an annual group buy every May or June which will get you 10% off retail on all 034 products.Haris if your interested in a 034 unit let me know.

_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_034 is not the best system out,i wouldn't compare it to Autronic.

If your going to make a statement like that then please give reasons as to why it wouldnt compare with Autronic.Because all the big boys in NJ run Autronic?Thats not a valid reason...

_Quote, originally posted by *OhSnap* »_i found this out after i got my dta but theres a group buy going on for like 1500 shipped with connector kit. 

But I bet thats not what you paid for your P8 Pro.The IIc with the Boostfactory GB comes out to $1485US and it comes with its own base map based on the specs you provide 034EFi as well as full tech support from the motorgeek forums.Group buys are supposed to make items cheaper but retail,a P8 Pro & Autronic SM4 is more expensive than a 034EFi Stage IIc. 

_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_i am talkign to Kevin(lugnut) about all of this

If thats the case your in very good hands.Kevin is Mr.Autronic himself and when it comes down to it,no matter what system you use...if you cant get it tuned properly then its just a paper weight.
p.s. Sorry for the threadjack Haris,just had to clear some things up.


----------



## dangerousmike (Mar 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I think that the additional cost of the DTA P8 pro and Autronic SM4 is justified considering the fact that they both have much more tuning capabilities that the 034 
Actually if you look at the new S60 the o34 doesn’t come even close to its capabilities which with all the new options is just about as tunable as a Motec
And you will get all the support you need for the DTA from the DTA forum just as you would get from 034 and you get a base map so I don’t see any difference there 
Unless you think Javad is more capable than Alan that is a veteran in EMS technology 
P.S
What ever EMS is going into this Corrado its going to be F***** Awesome car









OhSnap > it’s a shame you missed the grope buy


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (talx)*

Thanks guys, I will be talking to Kevin and i am sure that we will work something out casue i really want the best of thebest ,that will have all of the capabilities that i need. I dont want to undercut myself now and then regret it so AUTRONIC it is plus kevin is giving me a awwesoem deal


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_
Unless you think Javad is more capable than Alan that is a veteran in EMS technology

I think thats a pretty retarded statement.I dont know Alan but then again you dont know Javad.Features?Look at all the guys putting down power all on there own clock.
*Javad Shadzi* - 640+ AllWhp
*Chris Green* - maxed out his SDS,switched over to 034EFi and now has goals to go over 800Whp
*Steve Soda* - never tuned an ECU in his life neted 600+whp
*Andre Robinson* - 2 years ago didnt even know what functions did what - put down 460+whp on pump gas.
*Gavin* - 441AWhp and went 11.1 in the quarter mile in a full interior Audi A4.
Where am I going with this?None of these guys called a tuner,they all did it themselves.I think your DTA compaigning is making you a little biased.If you think you can provide more DTA support than 034 then you should pass that note to us on Motorgeek.
When it comes to support for Volkswagen/Audi application,no SEM out there comes close to 034EFi because others & I get on you like a beer on honey.
Good luck with your Autronic Haris.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Beer likes honey?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Beer likes honey?

I know they like Beer as well.Who knows....want to test my hypothesis?


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I don't want to ruin the gentlemans thread arguing about what's better than what.
Bottom line he is going with autronic,what javad is doing has been dome 10 times over in the past.
Three ,any systems is only as good as the tuner.
What i base quality on is user friendlyness,costumer support,and last but not least quality control.
034 efi has not been out long enough to gain any kind of rep where it can be compared to Autronic,dta etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW i am not downing your product,but you sound like the typical salesman that's just trying to eat.


_Modified by cushumpeng at 12:57 PM 4-23-2006_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_
Bottom line he is going with autronic

I am sure he is....









_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_
034 efi has not been out long enough to gain any kind of rep where it can be compared to Autronic,dta etc... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .

Thats your opinion and your entitled to it.

_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_
BTW i am not downing your product,but you sound like the typical salesman that's just trying to eat.

And thats where your wrong...I am not a salesman.I help people out with there projects and correct misinformation that pertains to 034EFi.Javad is the guy you order the ecu from.


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

034 efi has not been out long enough to gain any kind of rep where it can be compared to Autronic,dta etc... .
______________________________________________________________________
That statement is not opinionated in anyway,it's a fact,i could probably count on one hand the ammount of people who have alot of experience with this system.
Everything takes time,and i mean that in the utter most way because they are still working out bugs that were present 2yrs prior when it was initially supposed to be released.
Ok i'm done now, back to the original topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

hmm reading all these thread about standlone systems...034 seems to have nice numbers and good facts backing it up and from the various people that talked about 034 I've only heard good things...Im currently building a 3.2 24V VR6 for my MKIV to go standalone with a gt3540R and 034 will be the way I'm gonna go...








BTW Haris get some more photos man...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

can we cut the shiz between autronics , 03efi, etc.. 
all the posts in the 1.8T forums get lock coz of this ..








Let's keep the R32 + Corrado topic on track


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

hes a question just sits in the back of my mind while i look at this monster being made that one day will be on the cover of most car magazines.....where does all the money come from?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_
Ok i'm done now, back to the original topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry but I cant do that....

_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_That statement is not opinionated in anyway,it's a fact,i could probably count on one hand the ammount of people who have alot of experience with this system.

Javad Shadzi
Jim Green
Nate Stuart
Christian Miller
Marc Swanson
Me
Corey Jones
Andre Robinson
...thats just the frequent posters on motorgeek.Want to begin with vortex?Seems like your running out of hands and facts.

_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_
Everything takes time,and i mean that in the utter most way because they are still working out bugs that were present 2yrs prior when it was initially supposed to be released.

Where are you getting this information from?034EFi has been on the market for 5 years now.It only went full scale over the last year to accomodate more than just 5 cylinder tuning.There has never been a case of "bugs" and seeing that your from NJ I dont see how you would know what goes on in San Mateo ,California....
I have no problem with anyone who makes the statement that one system is better than the other.Thats there opinion and everyone is entitled to that but when someone comes on vortex and portrays opinions as facts then you start playing a dangerous game.
anything else you would like to add?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

wizard
you seem to be a good guy.. very knowledgeable and helpful.. 
but the constant defending of 03efi in every single thread that even has this mentioned gets old after a while.
people can read for themselves.. no need to rehash it over and over.. 
Keep Haris's thread clean.. Go start another 034efi v/s SDS v/s Diode Clamp v/s Autronic v/s Whatever somewhere else


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Keep Haris's thread clean..

My apologies to all.Just clearing up some misconceptions..
I spoke with Haris in depth this morning to clear up some "facts" that have been portrayed.I want nothing better than to see all your projects get the best of the best.If that means Autronic c/o Kevin then I will drink a







to that.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_wizard
you seem to be a good guy.. very knowledgeable and helpful.. 
but the constant defending of 03efi in every single thread that even has this mentioned gets old after a while.
people can read for themselves.. no need to rehash it over and over.. 
Keep Haris's thread clean.. Go start another 034efi v/s SDS v/s Diode Clamp v/s Autronic v/s Whatever somewhere else


For that sir, you get a http://****************.com/smile/star.gif.
Looks like an amazing project! Keep at it!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

hey
well lets not get in a engine management war but i really am stuck right now again between SM4 and IIc,we will find out something real soon.
thanks


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I wonder if you could get one of SM4's outputs to work a voltage modulator. That way you could change the voltage output going to the rear haldex and change the % going to it?
This car uses autronic


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

You could do that if you wanted to but unfortunately that’s not how the Haldex works


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (talx)*








someone drop me a link so i can learn exactly what the hell you guys are talking about! too scientific










_Modified by pueblorrado at 3:41 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado* »_







someone drop me a link so i can learn exactly what the hell you guys are talking about! too scientific









_Modified by pueblorrado at 3:41 PM 4-24-2006_

Me too,,,bump for a great build


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (talx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *talx* »_You could do that if you wanted to but unfortunately that’s not how the Haldex works 

explain?...because as far as i know haldex is just when the program acts on how much torque...or weather conditions...it can be adjusted...i believe hpa already made 2 different kits that adjusts the way the haldex reacts...i know it can be adjusted...but i've also heard it has its limits...just depends on what you want out of it


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (white lightning)*

just the only ting i can add....ABD on street tuner challenege is using IIc....dont know if that really means anything to anyone but thought id share....


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado* »_







someone drop me a link so i can learn exactly what the hell you guys are talking about! too scientific









_Modified by pueblorrado at 3:41 PM 4-24-2006_

this should help:
http://www.autronic.com/page_files/sm4_kit.htm


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (white lightning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white lightning* »_explain?...because as far as i know haldex is just when the program acts on how much torque...or weather conditions...it can be adjusted...i believe hpa already made 2 different kits that adjusts the way the haldex reacts...i know it can be adjusted...but i've also heard it has its limits...just depends on what you want out of it

you should all go Check out the syncro AWD Forum's. LOTS of info there.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

I am very eager to see how you go about controlling the Haldex unit, Haris. But you already knew that.








For everybody else that might not know - let's sit around the camp fire and have a chat about current trends in FWD vehicles modified for AWD, shall we? For those not interested, skip to the next post.
The Haldex unit has an ECM like anything else on the car (like the engine). It's easier to look at the Haldex unit as two separate items: the electronics and the mechanicals. 
*Mechanicals:*
The only difference between the Haldex unit and a regular rear differential is that the Haldex unit has a beefy "wet multiplate clutch" attached on the front of it. "Clutch" is the operative word. These plates are immersed in a viscous oil, sort of like a torque converter in an automatic transmission, though in this case variation of pressure via the hydraulic oil will increase/decrease pressure on the clutch plates, thus modulating torque transfer from the center propshaft to the rear diff. Pump ramping up = pressure applied. Pump off = pressure released. Every transverse-front-mounted engine AWD vehicle on the market today uses a similar kind of system. Mitsubishi has their in the Evo - it's called an "Active Center Differential" - and it's getting used in the Mazdaspeed 6 too. 
*Electronics:*
All ECM's on a car communicate with one another in a language, or "protocol" such as CANOpen. CAN stands for "Controller Area Network." The Haldex unit is no different. It has its own ECM which gives commands to the fluid pump to tell it what to do.
The trick with the Haldex is to get it to do what it's supposed to do when the rest of the ECMs are missing! The Haldex ECM communicates with other ECMs - the engine ECM (throttle position, RPMs), the ABS ECM (wheel speed), traction control ECM (steering wheel angle, yaw sensor inputs), to name a few. If you don't have those, the Haldex ECM says "Hey, I don't see these guys. Where are they? Oh God... I'm going into Limp Mode. Screw this. Phphphhptttt."
So you have to trick it. 
It doesn't have any senses other than its inputs. No ears, eyes or nose to tell it anything about its environment. It only has the inputs. It behaves according whatever inputs you give it. So if you tell it everything is cool, it relaxes. If you tell it that the wheels are spinning and you need traction, it freaks out and puts pressure on the plates. THat's where the stand-alone comes in. The stand alone is like the hand up the puppet's a$$, and the puppet is the Haldex ECM.
For everyone that hasn't been hanging out in the Syncro/4Motion/Quattro Forums, there have been many discussions concerning how to "talk ECM", or if you should deal with ECMs at all. I play the role of irritating little kid asking questions all the time, but nobody answers. At first I thought it was because nobody wanted to talk shop. Now I'm thinking its because _nobody really knows._ 
Its a big dumb debate, actually. EIP has a replacement ECM called the HPP - it only works when you have all the other ECMs, i.e., if you just bought your R32 and you want to do the next cool mod, you get under the car, unplug the old ECM, plug in the HPP, and then you get to tell everyone how cool you are because you work on your own car. It's not a bad mod, actually, if you want a little more aggressive traction, and its easy. EIP also has a "4Motion Race Controller", but it sounds like a prototype. Supposedly, this thing is perfect for something like Haris' project, but I haven't seen anybody use it yet.
Meanwhile, HPA sells the HPP too, but then there are other ones in different colors that supposedly offer different levels of performance. Orange and red and blue and whatever - most people laugh at it and there is no clear answer about any of it. Search for "HPP" or "Haldex Controller" and see what pops up. There are a few threads making jokes about "color mods" for your Haldex ECM. Ha ha. 
Then there are other controllers - guys over in Germany with their own shops rigging up their own systems. Marcel at http://www.dutchdub.com/ has a few neat ideas, but still, nobody is talking. Scratch that... everybody is talking (including me), but nobody is _showing_.
Except Haris. Hey Haris, are you going to actually _show_ us how it is done? You've been awfully generous giving away all of your other secrets. Are you going to give away the biggest one of all?








Sincerely, 
The Irritating Little Kid Asking All the Questions
Davion Hill 



_Modified by DHill at 3:20 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

How is it going D, we have not talked in a long time ,thanks for all the Info i have followed the syncro/haldex/awd forum and i was aware of all of that but its better to have it on my thread now ,thanks. 
I have 2 options that i am considering a stand alone for the haldex from a near by shopwhich i am not too familiar with its functions ,or i was really looking into the eIP stand alone for the haldex.
Eip new stand alone does not require any inputs as much as i understood talking to them it fluctuates from 50/50 to 80/20 and it has the stock safty feature. if it feels too much torque it changes the ratio according to that info. I am waiting on eip to actually start selling it and i will pick one up after i get to talk to Rich himself casue i tried a few times and i could not get him on the phone except his not knowledgable salepeople.
School will be out in a week and then all of the parts will start coming in and i will get this thing put together and painted hopefully everything before Watefest. If anyone wantsto help 
I DO TAKE DONATIONS














J/k


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Thanks for the reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I asked Rich via email about the stand alone and it sounded very close to what would be needed. But the HPP isn't going to cut it for your project, since you put Haldex on a car that was never intended for it. Their description for the "4Motion Race Controller" doesn't have a lot of detail. 
Nonetheless, Rich didn't answer all of my quesitons. Probably because I had a lot of them. I've bothered him with emails and IMs enough for now. 
Meanwhile, I guess I'll just give it away here - I was thinking of trying to adapt Megasquirt for the the Haldex. UltraMegasquirt (UMS) will use CAN and allow for a daisy chain of multiple UMS boards together, controlled by one unit and rest as slave devices. A UMS box can read the value of, say, the throttle position sensor, then this data is available in real-time on the CAN bus for other ECMs, like Haldex. Haven't played with it, so there is a lot of information I'm missing, but my bet is once anyone figures out how to get ECMs talking via CANOpen or a similar protocol, then it all comes together.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DHill)*

BTW CAN = Comunications Area Network
So as you broke down the Haldex you have the two halves -- the mechanical bits and the electronic bits. I know people have thought of trying to emulate the other controllers in the car and talk to the haldex OEM controller, but IMO that could probably be done, yes BUT it would be very very complicated and I dont think its worth bothering with all of that. So ditch the entire oem electrical part of the haldex controller and talk directly to the mechanical bits. I bet it takes a PWM input.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_ So ditch the entire oem electrical part of the haldex controller and talk directly to the mechanical bits. I bet it takes a PWM input. 

That's what I originally thought. Now I"m starting to think it's actually easier to piggy-back the system by simply providing a false input and relying on the OEM computer to do it's thing. Every system I've seen so far does this, and I'm starting to think there is a reason for it. 
That's why I can't wait to see what Haris does...








Anyway, enough of me hijacking your thread, Haris.


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_I am very eager to see how you go about controlling the Haldex unit, Haris. But you already knew that.








For everybody else that might not know - let's sit around the camp fire and have a chat about current trends in FWD vehicles modified for AWD, shall we? For those not interested, skip to the next post.
The Haldex unit has an ECM like anything else on the car (like the engine). It's easier to look at the Haldex unit as two separate items: the electronics and the mechanicals. 
*Mechanicals:*
The only difference between the Haldex unit and a regular rear differential is that the Haldex unit has a beefy "wet multiplate clutch" attached on the front of it. "Clutch" is the operative word. These plates are immersed in a viscous oil, sort of like a torque converter in an automatic transmission, though in this case variation of pressure via the hydraulic oil will increase/decrease pressure on the clutch plates, thus modulating torque transfer from the center propshaft to the rear diff. Pump ramping up = pressure applied. Pump off = pressure released. Every transverse-front-mounted engine AWD vehicle on the market today uses a similar kind of system. Mitsubishi has their in the Evo - it's called an "Active Center Differential" - and it's getting used in the Mazdaspeed 6 too. 
*Electronics:*
All ECM's on a car communicate with one another in a language, or "protocol" such as CANOpen. CAN stands for "Controller Area Network." The Haldex unit is no different. It has its own ECM which gives commands to the fluid pump to tell it what to do.
The trick with the Haldex is to get it to do what it's supposed to do when the rest of the ECMs are missing! The Haldex ECM communicates with other ECMs - the engine ECM (throttle position, RPMs), the ABS ECM (wheel speed), traction control ECM (steering wheel angle, yaw sensor inputs), to name a few. If you don't have those, the Haldex ECM says "Hey, I don't see these guys. Where are they? Oh God... I'm going into Limp Mode. Screw this. Phphphhptttt."
So you have to trick it. 
It doesn't have any senses other than its inputs. No ears, eyes or nose to tell it anything about its environment. It only has the inputs. It behaves according whatever inputs you give it. So if you tell it everything is cool, it relaxes. If you tell it that the wheels are spinning and you need traction, it freaks out and puts pressure on the plates. THat's where the stand-alone comes in. The stand alone is like the hand up the puppet's a$$, and the puppet is the Haldex ECM.
For everyone that hasn't been hanging out in the Syncro/4Motion/Quattro Forums, there have been many discussions concerning how to "talk ECM", or if you should deal with ECMs at all. I play the role of irritating little kid asking questions all the time, but nobody answers. At first I thought it was because nobody wanted to talk shop. Now I'm thinking its because _nobody really knows._ 
Its a big dumb debate, actually. EIP has a replacement ECM called the HPP - it only works when you have all the other ECMs, i.e., if you just bought your R32 and you want to do the next cool mod, you get under the car, unplug the old ECM, plug in the HPP, and then you get to tell everyone how cool you are because you work on your own car. It's not a bad mod, actually, if you want a little more aggressive traction, and its easy. EIP also has a "4Motion Race Controller", but it sounds like a prototype. Supposedly, this thing is perfect for something like Haris' project, but I haven't seen anybody use it yet.
Meanwhile, HPA sells the HPP too, but then there are other ones in different colors that supposedly offer different levels of performance. Orange and red and blue and whatever - most people laugh at it and there is no clear answer about any of it. Search for "HPP" or "Haldex Controller" and see what pops up. There are a few threads making jokes about "color mods" for your Haldex ECM. Ha ha. 
Then there are other controllers - guys over in Germany with their own shops rigging up their own systems. Marcel at http://www.dutchdub.com/ has a few neat ideas, but still, nobody is talking. Scratch that... everybody is talking (including me), but nobody is _showing_.
Except Haris. Hey Haris, are you going to actually _show_ us how it is done? You've been awfully generous giving away all of your other secrets. Are you going to give away the biggest one of all?








Sincerely, 
The Irritating Little Kid Asking All the Questions
Davion Hill 










Thanks for the link. boy the back end of this thread is starting to get pretty heavy. lets get it back to the righty-tighty-sheetmetal-bending-bigger hammer-is-the-battery-hooked-up-properly level


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado* »_








Thanks for the link. boy the back end of this thread is starting to get pretty heavy. lets get it back to the righty-tighty-sheetmetal-bending-bigger hammer-is-the-battery-hooked-up-properly level


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado* »_








Thanks for the link. boy the back end of this thread is starting to get pretty heavy. lets get it back to the righty-tighty-sheetmetal-bending-bigger hammer-is-the-battery-hooked-up-properly level









thats what I"M talkin about!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

so is this monster alive yet


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

any updates??


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

for a person who skips the articles and goes straight for the photos







...theses last two pages are very frustrating!


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a_grl_n_her_rado* »_for a person who skips the articles and goes straight for the photos







...theses last two pages are very frustrating!









X2 . come on 94 post up some more goodies or has the project set you broke.


----------



## a_grl_n_her_rado (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (aslater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aslater* »_
X2 . come on 94 post up some more goodies or has the project set you broke.

OOOOooooOOo! Trash talkin him into posting them!


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (a_grl_n_her_rado)*

I too, check this page for new pics almost everyday, but haven't had any luck during the past week or 2, put up some picsss, or sell the car to me as is, kidding


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

ahahah,well school is out next week then u can expect the car getting done withing 3 weeks i mean everything runing and tuned
So please hold out a week or so and i will have some new juicy pics of the progress.
thanks


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ahahah,well school is out next week then u can expect the car getting done withing 3 weeks i mean everything runing and tuned
So please hold out a week or so and i will have some new juicy pics of the progress.
thanks

Sweeeeet


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_
Sweeeeet

i cant wait!!!


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

yep I can't wait either, get us some videos once you are done too, I wanna see that thing ALIVEE!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

034 EFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

sickness man cant wait to see the final product


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (seank)*

Its probably finish and he cant get out any longer to pump gas


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (need a vdub)*

wow amazing thread and build... I just read the whole thing...


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ If anyone wantsto help 
I DO TAKE DONATIONS














J/k

haha...whats your paypal??? after I sell my rados, I'll toss in 20 bucks towards seeing this thing finished








here's to haris...and building this beast out of his own garage


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ahahah,well school is out next week then u can expect the car getting done withing 3 weeks i mean everything runing and tuned
So please hold out a week or so and i will have some new juicy pics of the progress.
thanks

I hope to see something by the end of the weekend


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

HEY GUYS
I have good news school is on the last few days and a couple of finals to go i have parts comming in at the begining of next week and throughout so watch out this beast will be worked on very soon,so please stick around and i love the support you guys have given me.Please keep it up
THANKS


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Good luck on finals!


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HEY GUYS
I have good news school is on the last few days and a couple of finals to go i have parts comming in at the begining of next week and throughout so watch out this beast will be worked on very soon,so please stick around and i love the support you guys have given me.Please keep it up
THANKS






























Hope you studied but you already know that your gonna pass your finals







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Good luck with the finals man. There's nothing like being able to focus when you need to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (RonN)*

Thanks guys

*OPINION NEEDED*, i am about to order my Exhaust piping,
*DO 4 INCH DOWNPIPE INTO 4 INCH OVAL EXHAUST
OR
DO 3 INCH DOWNPIPE INTO 4 INCH OVAL EXHAUST *
THANKS


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

4 and 4


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks guys

*OPINION NEEDED*, i am about to order my Exhaust piping,
*DO 4 INCH DOWNPIPE INTO 4 INCH OVAL EXHAUST
OR
DO 3 INCH DOWNPIPE INTO 4 INCH OVAL EXHAUST *
THANKS

have fun fitting 4" through there with the driveshaft








i had a hell of time getting my 2.5" to fit


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

ahah i know it will be difficult but i would turn it into 4 oval by the time it had to go between the tunnel and driveshaft
thanks


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

3-4
but if u can fit the 4 then daym do it










_Modified by LO-vw at 2:29 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_3-4
but if u can fit the 4 then daym do it









_Modified by LO-vw at 2:29 PM 5-9-2006_
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

Better get out a huge sledge hammer. I had a tough time getting my 3.5" collector over just the steering rack.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

i say do 3" all the way back to a hidden turn down tip!!


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_i say do 3" all the way back to a hidden turn down tip!!

I have 2.5in to a hidden turn down tip. I wouldn't recommend it because it ends up blowing so much dirt up and tips look better


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

im always a fan for turn downs. but the rado has the cut out for the tip so it would look kinda weird with no tip.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

tottally just get a fatty can sitting a bit angled. cuz isnt this a formula d drift mobile? jk, weld the stock exhaust tip back on. thats what i got on my 2.5"


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

must have updates... I'm like a junkie, I start to get the shakes when I haven't had my fix...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (88mk2g60)*

wow... what a sick project! basically speachless....
i know nothing about Corrado's, but ive seen them around, but theyre usually beat up. but just today i saw a pretty nice one at my college (Dutchess Community College)
it was red with Monte Carlo rims found on the MKIV Jetta/GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow... what a sick project! basically speachless....
i know nothing about Corrado's, but ive seen them around, but theyre usually beat up. but just today i saw a pretty nice one at my college (Dutchess Community College)
it was red with Monte Carlo rims found on the MKIV Jetta/GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this guy is going to totally re-define how we all view Corrado's from here on out! 
Copernicus
Galileo
Newton
94volkswagen
Right up there!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (MySunRoofWorks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MySunRoofWorks* »_
this guy is going to totally re-define how we all view Corrado's from here on out! 
Copernicus
Galileo
Newton
94volkswagen
Right up there!

lol funny







! yeah, i knew some Corrado's had the VR6 engine, so i think that all of the engine mods that we MKIVers do can be applied to the Corrado also. but this is insane.








oh yeah, btw the Corrado i saw was an SLC which i think was a VR6. all the Corrado's ive seen personally were seriously beat up, until today, it looked as if it was in mint condition. props for the owner... i wonder if he comes in this forum


----------



## MySunRoofWorks (Aug 2, 2000)

yeah all the SLC's were VR6's. There are some pretty innovative people on this forum that do incredible things with cars. They aren't shade tree mechanics but rather shade tree engineers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MySunRoofWorks)*

good way of putting it. yeah the people that visit the vortex and post their projects here are really talented. i was thinking when i first joined the vortex, that these people could be/should be working for car companies... not only would they get paid and car companies would benefit from sales, but enthusiasts will be happy








this reminds me of the "R32 Jetta" project that was done a while back, except it wasnt turbo'd. some of us secretly dreamed that an AWD Jetta would come out, but it didnt... until someone did it themselves. 
this is basically the ultimate Corrado... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mujjuman at 2:55 AM 5-11-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

|HI
thanks guys.the jetta r32 ,i actually did for my Friend Terrence,its not awd but its still a fast as jetta for sure.
Good News i have started recieveing some parts,today i recieved some Siemens 630cc injectors. check them out.








School is done and the work is going to begin within a few days


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Cmon show me more







Lookin good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
lol funny







! yeah, *i knew some Corrado's had the VR6 engine, so i think that all of the engine mods that we MKIVers do can be applied to the Corrado also*. but this is insane.








oh yeah, btw the Corrado i saw was an SLC which i think was a VR6. all the Corrado's ive seen personally were seriously beat up, until today, it looked as if it was in mint condition. props for the owner... i wonder if he comes in this forum

err.. no homie .. !!







it's the other way around.. all what u can do to the MKIV has been done with the MK2 and the Rado.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Those injectors are huge…….you sure they are going to fit in the fuel rail?








Maybe the picture is misleading me


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (talx)*

Hey here are the pics of the injectors installed, they need a spaced to push out the fuel rail,but i knew that so here are a few pics.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Hey here are the pics of the injectors installed, they need a spaced to push out the fuel rail,but i knew that so here are a few pics.











 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif in from doing some yardwork car is looking good,,,how do your finals go,,,if anything just keep building and I'll see you with a sixer of MGD


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

seeing this project makes me so jealous. i wouldnt even begin to ponder on doing this kind of skilled hobby. props to you and your team. much respect from my end. wouldn't mind seeing it at waterfest either. cant wait man. such an inspiration to every vw enthusiest.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (MK4 Jetta 2.0)*

What kind of short runner are you planning to use?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

HPA short runner


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Keep this on the first page!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_Keep this on the first page!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Done.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TTT
( looks great )


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crazycorradovr6 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK4 Jetta 2.0)*

this is gonna be one sick car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif some quick progress.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (crazycorradovr6)*

HPA short runner intake manifold and aluminum radiator will be here friday, I will post pics up asap
thanks


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

SAWEEEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Bump for good progress hope to see more this weekend


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_Bump for good progress * we expect* to see more this weekend









^^fixed it for you.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_
^^fixed it for you.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

ahaha ,I think i should have a get together ands ome beer for you people,but i guess i am in the hick state and out of everyones ways.KY SUCKS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so thats not a good idea.
I will have the radiator in my hands tommorow and i will post pics, the HPA intake manifold will be here on friday and i will have pics of it and installed on the car. HPA thanks for allowing me to buy it seperate from the R32 turbo kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ahaha ,I think i should have a get together ands ome beer for you people,but i guess i am in the hick state and out of everyones ways.KY SUCKS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so thats not a good idea.
I will have the radiator in my hands tommorow and i will post pics, the HPA intake manifold will be here on friday and i will have pics of it and installed on the car. HPA thanks for allowing me to buy it seperate from the R32 turbo kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















You bring that car to WF I got you a cold one waiting


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

amazing project... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*

*UPDATE*
I just got my radiator in and i wanted to sare a few pics ,i think its going to be small formy corrado but check it out and let me know what you think please. size 21.5X13.5X3


----------



## OhSnap (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*








pure sickness i wish could play on this level http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (OhSnap)*

Looks like someone is giving HPA and EIP a run for their money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Looks like someone is giving HPA and EIP a run for their money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I second that motion ,,,,what the name of the shop again...SmartMan Motorsports


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Radiator looks much thicker so it should hold the same amount of water. Mind telling how much that sucker was?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Power5)*

ahahah thanks. THe radiator is from http://www.summitracing.com the part # AFC80105N and the price is $229.99.
I like the radiator ,i just want so see what you guys think if this will be enough to cool down the r32 motor.i will install a 12 inch fan on the radiator as well.
Comment welcomed,Thanks



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 8:35 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Run a second aux fan to keep it cool you can get on from VF enginering


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

That rad is a good idea for a stock replacement too. Thats a pretty good deal if you ask me.. 
You could name it Hillbilly VW repair & service LOL!! I kid I kid. Alabama isn't much better. Your making it harder for me to want to sell my Corrado.


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*UPDATE*
I just got my radiator in and i wanted to sare a few pics ,i think its going to be small formy corrado but check it out and let me know what you think please. size 21.5X13.5X3

















how much was the radiator and where?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Urieal)*

look up.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

man i cant wait to see this done. I wish I had money like this in college. I bet you don't to the bars...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

Bump..this guy got skills.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Bump..this guy got skills.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dammm son where you been on this project i owe this guy a 6pack for WF


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

is it just me, or is EVERYONE on this forum from Jersey?


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_is it just me, or is EVERYONE on this forum from Jersey?









yup we love boys from Kentucky that suck down beers,,pass finals,,,and still finds time to build a car that most people have dreamt about


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

How do the dimensions of this radiator compare to the stock radiator?
Did you get any indications on how much cooling the radiator will provide?


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

waterfest schwaterfest, bring this thing to memphis in october!!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

think it might be ready for waterfest weekend?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_
yup we love boys from Kentucky that suck down beers,,pass finals,,,and still finds time to build a car that most people have dreamt about

thats what i'm talkin about!!! i new to ky, and i get to bask in haris's brilliance on a daily basis!! all hail haris, lord of planet vdub!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Thanks J well the HPA manifold came today ,but i dont have the camera its in my bro's car so i guess i will post pics tommorow the manifodl is absolutely beautifull GRRRRRRRR








*Hey i am picking up that 12 pack of MGD and heading to your house right NOW!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*PICTURE TIME*



















































































*HPA INTAKE MANIFOLD INSTALLED*

























*FUEL RAIL INSTALLED*









































































*OPNION NEEDED*






















*SHOUDL I MOUNT THE TB RIGHT THERE ?*

*OR *
*MAKE A 90 DEGREE ELBOW AND MOUNT THE TB THIS WAY?*


*LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ,THANKS*


















_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:42 AM 5-20-2006_


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

i would mount directly on the intake!!


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (SIRWOLFG60)*

mount it so the plumbing is easily routed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*









concidering that the coolant hose has to go there.. i'd say u'd have to make a 90degree bend.
either way a 90 would be alot easier for cleaning or tuning later.

OH that HPA is beautiful!!

















_Modified by Corrado_Club at 10:00 AM 5-20-2006_


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEguy* »_mount it so the plumbing is easily routed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed.. Also, looking at your "direct" pic it looks like the TB is blocking what I believe is a coolant hose flange off the motor.
Plus, with all you've shown I'm certain you've got it worked out, but from here it looks like the Rad space is going to be a tight fit!
Oh, and another thought.. just in case funding of this project is an issue, I'm sure you can make it all back by selling rides to all the VW/Rado junkies who are visiting this thread every hour to get their fix. I'll be first in line please!








Keep it up; you're my hero! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Doh! Beat my post by fractions!!







Feels just like loosing a AutoX race by .01










_Modified by zippy_109 at 8:02 AM 5-20-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

Thanks guys, i will prolly go with the 90 degree bend since it would make piping a whole lot easier ,but please keep posting what you think and i need to find a TB that has a 3 inch ID opening,if you have ideas please let me know
thanks


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

you could have a spacer made that would turn the TB so it goes straight down.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks guys, i will prolly go with the 90 degree bend since it would make piping a whole lot easier ,but please keep posting what you think and i need to find a TB that has a 3 inch ID opening,if you have ideas please let me know
thanks

Like you really needed our help







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get back to work LOL


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Looks like you have a lot of piping to do to route the air from the turbo to the mani. The turbo and mani intake are on opposite ends.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_Looks like you have a lot of piping to do to route the air from the turbo to the mani. The turbo and mani intake are on opposite ends.









thats usually how it is on alot of cars , if theyr using an intercooler with endtanks on opposite ends like majority of are


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

hi
Yup i have to route the IC piping,i guess i will haev to run a 90 degree ont he turbo outlet around thevalve cover and then in the IC and then back to the TB thati will mount away from the intake manifold.i think that sounds the best


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*BUMP*
I am heading to the garage to workon the corrado!!!!!YAY


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

keep it up


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*BUMP*
I am heading to the garage to workon the corrado!!!!!YAY









your doing a great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep up the good work


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

*UPDATE*
I retaped and put the plastic guides on the whole abs wiring harness and tucked all the positive and negative wires to go inside the car where they will be connected to a to a remote pos and neg terminals inside.
*Check it out*


















*Wiring harness installed*


*Bought a 14inch blade 1050cfm fan and mounted it onto the radiator*


*Started messing with the hoses,i haev to cut them all pretty much to make themwork but it will look good.*
I WANT TO MAKE A ADAPTER ON THE HEATER HOSES FOR THE TURBO FEED AND TURBO RETURN ,WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK IS THIS A GOOD IDEA?????



I installed the interior/dash wiring harness(lot of work)












*LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK *


















_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:28 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

mother of god man. The wiring on the inside of the cab is enough to scare anyone away...








Coming along nicely though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

wow spaghetti for lunch


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

Are you planning to run a MKIV dash?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

Thanks!!

The interior will consist of all black pieces and the 94 original corrado dash with all switches and funcitions and i will have the reupholstered recaro seats and a autopower 10point roll cage


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (04RSR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04RSR32* »_mother of god man. The wiring on the inside of the cab is enough to scare anyone away...








Coming along nicely though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nothing at all for a shade tree engineer like Haris


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks!!

The interior will consist of all black pieces and the 94 original corrado dash with all switches and funcitions and i will have the reupholstered recaro seats and a autopower 10point roll cage
















Good luck with all that wiring but I know you;ll get it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

*NEXT FEW THINKS THAT NEED TO BE DONE *
-make the clutch slave cyl to clutch master cyl hose
-finish the radiator hoses
-mount the radiator and fan
-finish the interior wiring
-make the turbo feed line
-make the HOA intake manifold gasket 
-shorten the Intake manifold bolts and install the manifold
-buy some good sparkplugs
-get the machine shop to make the fuel rail externsions
-get the machine shop to press inthe driveshaft lining bearing
-run positive wire from ATL to Starter and then to the distribution block inside of the car and then to the battery terminal
*Well i am out if i plan on doing a few things today *


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*NEXT FEW THINKS THAT NEED TO BE DONE *
-make the clutch slave cyl to clutch master cyl hose
-finish the radiator hoses
-mount the radiator and fan
-finish the interior wiring
-make the turbo feed line
-make the HOA intake manifold gasket 
-shorten the Intake manifold bolts and install the manifold
-buy some good sparkplugs
-get the machine shop to make the fuel rail externsions
-get the machine shop to press inthe driveshaft lining bearing
-run positive wire from ATL to Starter and then to the distribution block inside of the car and then to the battery terminal
*Well i am out if i plan on doing a few things today *









Keep on trucking,,and please keep giving us teaser pics


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_
dammm son where you been on this project i owe this guy a 6pack for WF

Hey just cause u dont see me posting dosnt mean i have been watching the build..







But this is one hell of a build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to this fella!


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

going tru that plate of spaghetti make shure to chew advil it will decresce your headach. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyways I'm shure its eaze'er with the stand alone.
everything looks real good







specialy that home made abs wirring looks that made by factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

Your a mad man


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

*UPDATE*
*Started to mount up the radiator*










*Adapted the corrado clutchmastercylinder to the R32 O2M Hydro throw out bearing*


*Also made the turbo oil feed line*

*MORE PROGRESS TO BE DONE TOMMOROW*



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 10:08 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this build


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

Soooooo nastay


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this build

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Haris


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

You are doing an amazing job on this build. I am just wondering if you checked the airflow with the new fan. I purchased a dual flex-a-lite setup that had less air flow through the rad than the OEM setup. That engine is going make lots of power and heat to boot so thought it might be best to check the fan now..................Best of the luck with the build and keep the pics coming............ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Passsssat)*

THANKS GUYS!!!!
As far as the fan its a 1050 CFM fan i am not sure if it will be enough,but please give me your thought on the setup
thanks


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_THANKS GUYS!!!!
As far as the fan its a 1050 CFM fan i am not sure if it will be enough,but please give me your thought on the setup
thanks

Can you make two smaller fans???


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

....OH......MY.....GOD!!!















It is official, you are now my new hero.
I was thinking about doing the same thing just with some twins (cuz everyone loves the twins







) well see about that now...
I can't wait for the next posts... i feel like a crack head who tried going cold turkey for a week.... i need more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_THANKS GUYS!!!!
As far as the fan its a 1050 CFM fan i am not sure if it will be enough,but please give me your thought on the setup
thanks

I have always thought the stock fans pulled way more than 1050 cfm. Like 1400+ is what i remembered.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Well i cant find 2 fans that would fit ont he radiator, i am going to wire up the fan on the corrado to run non stop as ssona s the car is started
let me know if you know where i can find 2 smaller fans
thanks


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

This is so nuts. I want to have your babies. I'm serious. They will probably build sick VW's. I could make millions off of them. 
For real though...continue the good work! Can't wait to see this done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*

Here are a few puics of the R32 fan that i have and i might use it if this one does not cool the car. check it out
thanks


the gap that woudl be left ,i would haev to cut the fanshoud to the raditors height.


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

that r32 fan is huge....thats why they stay so nice and cool always too...id be worried considering they put two large fans on stock and youre down to only one....maybe you could find a larger radiator and use two fans...seems like cooling would make the car easy to drive or hard to deal with in traffic....hope ot works fine though with one but im surprised how large those r32 fans are....i guess stock corrado fans are too small? seems like they might fit ok, no? -rick


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i would use the R one or go with the idea of the fan constanly running,,,see if you cant find two fans from a smaller car like a Mini or an older 318 bmw








this fan is from an older vw


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Because of the shape of the rad I think the best bet would be to have a large single fan like you do. ABout the only thing I can suggest would be a custom shroud that would cover the entire surface area.
Also don't forget that the depth comes into play also and I'm guessing this one is possibly deeper and more efficient than a stock rad of similar dimensions.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (veritas137)*

Running constantly will be a quick way to go through fans. Fans are only used for force cooling in traffic. When moving, they are not on. Only when the temp of the radiator water rises above 190ish (stock). I would probably look into a larger radiator that can fit two fans. Do you need the space next to the radiator for something?


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (Power5)*

why don't you run two fans? one on one side giving the push and another doing the pull? do you get what i'm trying to say?? thats what our shop had to do for a hotrod that wouldn't stay cool. and you can get a temp shut off switch too.. there are two types of them, on that goes inbetween the vains of the radiator and another that slips between the hose and the outlet. you can adjust them to turn on/off at certian temps so you won't kill your battery or fans


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (the russian)*

hi
well i had the idea of buying the same fan and making it push the air fromt he front ,and then the other one to pull ,but i dotn have that much space in front ,i allready cut the radiator support allmost to the max
thanks


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_hi
well i had the idea of buying the same fan and making it push the air fromt he front ,and then the other one to pull ,but i dotn have that much space in front ,i allready cut the radiator support allmost to the max
thanks

Im gonna call my friend JJ and get you on the next MONSTER garage


----------



## Dubbin_B4 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

this build has just made you a votex superstar!!!!!


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (the russian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the russian* »_why don't you run two fans? one on one side giving the push and another doing the pull? do you get what i'm trying to say?? thats what our shop had to do for a hotrod that wouldn't stay cool. and you can get a temp shut off switch too.. there are two types of them, on that goes inbetween the vains of the radiator and another that slips between the hose and the outlet. you can adjust them to turn on/off at certian temps so you won't kill your battery or fans



that was the idea I was going to suggest as well







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't you put a smaller fan on the back? I believe I've seen smaller thin fans for sale,
Edit: this thread moves fasttt


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_
Im gonna call my friend JJ and get you on the next MONSTER garage

that would make me fall in love with jesse james all over again!!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

Would airflow actually be increased with 2 fans moving air at the same speed over the same space?


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

should be fine just dont let it idle for like 4509843054 years. and watch the temps thats all. 
u have to remember that vw did 2 fans because some people let the car idle for a while to warm their car up in the winter or what ever. this is race driven and im sure he shouldent have to big of a problem. just run a low t stat to keep it circulateing. 
spell check = off


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I dont think youll have any problems at all with just the one fan, I am kinda iffy on the CFM rating of that fan though, you might want to look for something with a higher CFM. That radiator is going to make a huge difference on its own though.
I am using 2 flex a lite fans on my car, with a switch to turn them on and I run them constantly, the only time water temps really climb is when I let it idle for awhile, but thats on a stock radiator also. 
I really like this radiator you are using, it seems like a better piece and much cheaper than the PWR radiator. 
Do you plan to use that filler on the radiator as your filling point, and also eliminating the stock coolant bubble in the process???


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 7:16 PM 5-23-2006_


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Here is the Flex-a-Lite setup I bought for my VR which will fit your new rad too. They say the total CFM for this setup is 1800 cfm which during testing we discovered was less than the OEM setup. That being said the twins are now in a Scirroco and I kept the OEMs.








Mounting Surf. Req'd	22" x 11 1/4" x 4 1/8"
Fan Diameter	2 x 10"
Fan RPM @13.5VDC	2500
Number of Blades/Fan Blade Angle	10/20°-40°
Airflow-Cu. Ft./Min. at 0º Static Pressure	1800


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_Would airflow actually be increased with 2 fans moving air at the same speed over the same space?

if you have two smaller fans and offset them so it covers more area it would help alot. but if you put it on top of each other it will be like a fat women wearing spandex, it just won't do anything for you...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (the russian)*

hi
well i would run a longer radiator and more fans but i can't. i had to move the radiator forward and diirectly inbwteeen the headlights and install it straight as the stock corrado radiator sits at a angle,this is becasue i have to make room for the Tb that is on the bottom and the IC piping that will be routed close to the fan,i thougth about getting rid of the reservoir bottle and use the radaitor filler but them i would have to cut a hole in the core support to be able to add water,keep the comments comming this way


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Passsssat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passsssat* »_Here is the Flex-a-Lite setup I bought for my VR which will fit your new rad too. They say the total CFM for this setup is 1800 cfm which during testing we discovered was less than the OEM setup. That being said the twins are now in a Scirroco and I kept the OEMs.








Mounting Surf. Req'd	22" x 11 1/4" x 4 1/8"
Fan Diameter	2 x 10"
Fan RPM @13.5VDC	2500
Number of Blades/Fan Blade Angle	10/20°-40°
Airflow-Cu. Ft./Min. at 0º Static Pressure	1800

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

i took a look at your pic and saw that there is not much room there... how close is the radiator to the brace? maybe some really small fans like 2 6inch dia. fans. on the front..
i found this website for some low profile fans. check it out mabye you can make those work...
http://www.srbymichael.com/man...shtml


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (the russian)*

going to change the oil BUMp


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

over 100 000 hits bump








CORRADO FORUM RULES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

Hell yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

are you going to run an oil cooler with this setup? I think that would be a good idea since your going to be running high boost.... just something to think about....
P.S. I NEED UPDATES...(scratching neck)... I need my fix man!..(shaking)...


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (the russian)*

If you need anyhelp with the wiring let me know I re wired my G60 to a full SLC harness(entire car) I can remember where most of the plugs go still cause I had to sit there and figure it out witht he bentley and beer.... No help or advice


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfcorrado* »_over 100 000 hits bump








CORRADO FORUM RULES http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I miss mine still to this day thank god for this builder who has utimatly made a dream come true.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Thanks guy,I wil run a oil cooler ont his setup just liek i used to on the old drivetrain.

I will not be working on my car for some time.One of my close friends died in a car wreck a few days ago and i am still in shock


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i feel your pain, man. take all the time you need.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks guy,I wil run a oil cooler ont his setup just liek i used to on the old drivetrain.

I will not be working on my car for some time.One of my close friends died in a car wreck a few days ago and i am still in shock










Im very sorry to hear of your loss my condolences and prayers to you and his family...Rember I owe you a 6 pack of MGD if you make it to NJ for WF...Build a section of the car for your friend im sure he would want you to greive then move on..I lost my father not to long ago,,and before he went that was something he said to me...nobody wants to see anyone hurt ever in their lives if their a good person....im sorry that theres not much as I can do being some stranger on VORTEX watching you build a car but just rember to keep your head up..its hard (VERY) for me day to day but Im sure someone as gifted as you has friends and family around you to help in your time of need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't post a lot, but I've been following your project since page one, quite a while ago, and I've gotta say, I can't wait for you to finish it, I check this forum every day, just to read about your car and hope that there are so updates. I'm very sorry about your friend, one of my best friends died a little more than a year ago, when he was hit head on by a drunk driver. I can genuinly say I know how you feel, take your time...cause time is the only thing that makes these types of things feel a little less worse.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks guy,I wil run a oil cooler ont his setup just liek i used to on the old drivetrain.

I will not be working on my car for some time.One of my close friends died in a car wreck a few days ago and i am still in shock










very sorry to hear about your friend haris. my sincere condolences and you know you got a friend if you need one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

Thanks guys i relly appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

moment of silence for your friend....


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*

I've been keeping an eye on this thread for a long time.
So very sorry to hear about your friend. My condolences to you, his friends, and his family. Keep your head up and take your time to grieve. I've lost several friends, so I know it aint easy.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_moment of silence for your friend....








 x2


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

x3 sorry bro


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_x3 sorry bro









make that xEverybody here... sorry to hear about that... take it easy for a while....


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (the russian)*

x4


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (RonN)*








sincere condolences.


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

+


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (dubsouth)*

THANKS GUYS. I will start ordering more parts tommorow and putting the interior back together this week
thanks


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_THANKS GUYS. I will start ordering more parts tommorow and putting the interior back together this week
thanks



















































































































The madman is back,,,good to hear from ya


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

whoooo hooooo page 40


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

any updates?


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*

more madness plz


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_more madness plz

yeah haris, whats next?
























_Modified by turbodub06 at 11:30 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_any updates?

Waiting for an update


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Hey sorry for the delay,actaully i hooked up with Kevin Black and i sent the money to him for the Autronic SM4 ,he will tune tha car hopefully soon and i should have that in a week and i will order my other stuff here soon prolly begining of next week


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Hey sorry for the delay,actaully i hooked up with Kevin Black and i sent the money to him for the Autronic SM4 ,he will tune tha car hopefully soon and i should have that in a week and i will order my other stuff here soon prolly begining of next week
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to have ya back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blownollie (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

saw your bro's new corrado today. pretty freakin sweet!


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (blownollie)*

ttt


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

Bump to the FIF


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (blownollie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blownollie* »_saw your bro's new corrado today. pretty freakin sweet!









thanks man, do I know you??? you live in Bowling Green?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Any updates chap?


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggerbigben* »_Any updates chap?

Sweet... this has gone international http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (the russian)*

Thanks guys. the Autronic SM4 has been ordered from kevin black and the IC from pag parts will be here by the end of the week so i am hoping to get some more goodies in and do some workon it this week ,stay tuned


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks guys. the Autronic SM4 has been ordered from kevin black and the IC from pag parts will be here by the end of the week so i am hoping to get some more goodies in and do some workon it this week ,stay tuned












































*whew*, thanks!!! I was really getting a jones for an update! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

best build I have seen, awesome work dude.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toffeerado* »_best build I have seen, awesome work dude. 

paging DRevil94volkswagen


----------



## white lightning (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

after all this...i must say i'd much rather buy an r and just deal w/ the fact that is a golf







...
i must say though...all in all this has got to be the most in detail...and cleanly done swap i've ever seen...my only hope would be to see this car at a show this year...correction...hear is...and then see it








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## P.Bolsters (Dec 21, 2001)

bump to keep this on my watched topics....


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (Durty .:R)*

SWEEEEEET build bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see the outcome, It's going to be one hell of a sleeper


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

Nice






















Id love to have a Corrado with an R32 AWD Turbo
Set-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_I miss mine still to this day thank god for this builder who has utimatly made a dream come true.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















I'm not usually into that color, but man, that is a BEAUTIFUL 'rado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rice4dinner (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*

Holy Crap!!!! This is by far the coolest build/project thread I have ever laid my eyes on! Keep it up man.....looks amazing so far! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

thumbs up. crazy


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_
I'm not usually into that color, but man, that is a BEAUTIFUL 'rado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man i really miss that car even thogh i have an R...i want that car back


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

ttt for an update of any kind


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

DAHBUL YEW TEE EFF!!!


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvr rcr* »_DAHBUL YEW TEE EFF!!!









That's what happens when a llama and a peni$ + silvr rcr crossbreed...


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

wait... why isn't this on the first page?....















BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (the russian)*

Garratt IC should be in today so i will post pics of it ,and then the autronic should be here in a few days ,(cant wait)


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

cant wait any longer for the c32 to start rollin!!!


----------



## ponyxpres (Feb 18, 2006)

sweet build!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (ponyxpres)*

*UPDATE*
*
INTERCOOLER ARRIVED TODAY AND IT LOOKS AWESOME*








_Modified by 94volkswagen at 5:11 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

HELL YEAH







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When does it go in doctor???


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

HHAHAHAH 
I hope by the end of this week,i have to get brakets welded on it and then mount it


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HHAHAHAH 
I hope by the end of this week,i have to get brakets welded on it and then mount it
















Did somebody say welding


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

yes i did sir,call me when you get a chance i need to order my IC piping and get you to weld that 90 degree elbow on the turbo


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_








That's what happens when a llama and a peni$ + silvr rcr crossbreed...


bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HHAHAHAH 
I hope by the end of this week,i have to get brakets welded on it and then mount it
















Ahhhh very well good Doctor i concur


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

This is how the IC will be mounted up


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

teardops fall from my eyes


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

god help the next honda that gives you a dirty look...damn that ic is almost as big as the radiatour







ridiculous


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_This is how the IC will be mounted up
































Wow..........Sooooo beautiful


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

OP: Sick build up.. been watchin ya for a while... don't ya feel that the top few rows are going to be almost useless because of the endtank design. how much boost are ya plannin on running? ohh yea and which mgmt did you wind up choosing?


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

i dont think any rows will be wasted, unless your just not getting airflow through there. but if you mean as far as the air internally, once boost is running through there, you wont have any problem pressurizing and pushing air through every row of that thing.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

hi
I ended up buying autronic SM4 and the intercooler will be used 100% and it has been designed and custom made for my car and application its a full garrett core with custom endtanks. I will be runing around 30psi when eveyrhting is doen adn the car is fully tuned
thanks


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad to hear that you went with the autronic... i bet you'll have great experiences with it. I wasn't bashin your car by the way... just asking how you felt about it. how's the schedule looking for a waterfest debut?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

*NEWS*
I just ordered the Autopower Roll Cage


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*NEWS*
I just ordered the Autopower Roll Cage


































































 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

I wanna see this thing runnin'!


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (DHill)*

Any chance that radiator would fit in place of the stock radiator, on the stock crossmember, with the ac condensor still in place?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*NEWS*
I just ordered the Autopower Roll Cage



































































You should weld in some brackets and then bolt the cage to those brackets. Should make the frame stiffer and it won't be as permenant are a weld in cage. Sure you thought of this, but make sure it passes NHRA/SCCA regulations, side note.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (veedub11)*

wow i just read 40 pages of this haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (TheVolksracer)*

thanks guys,the aluminum radiator will not fit in the stock radiator place nor with the stock brakets all of that has to be made.
The autronic setup shoudl be here monday or tuesday for sure we had to wait to get it from autralia. I will have pics up asap


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Ah i wanted to say that i have been real busy which sucks and ahve not been able to install a crap load of parts, but i wanted to say that i will be getting water/alcohol injection which will be tied into the autronic setup. CANT WAIT TO GET IT RUNNING


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_. CANT WAIT TO GET IT RUNNING
















i cant wait till you get it running and i am across the country! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

This thing will be SILLY FAST!! It looks soo goood so far.


----------



## mykeyg60 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*

well i don't need to be the 100th person to say excellent work and great project b/c then you can call me Captian Obvious but i've been watching this topic since day one and it def motivates me to work on my car














I couldn't help notice the other very interesting build going on with the rwd longitudenal vr6 turbo that will hopefully also make it to waterfest and I don't know how many people agree with me but I think that would be a very practical race!!! who would of ever thought there could be a R32T awd corrado against a rwd vrT corrado







well now there can be!! at waterfest this year







keep up the good work I look forward to meeting you


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey wheres the update doctor?????? you know how i get post happy to keep this up top ....do you need another beer or you've had too many and havent worked on the car????


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

ahahah, Well i have been real busy i have a couple of cars to get runing before i can get started on the corrado. I ordered a few things on friday which should be here before the weekend.
-A1000 fuel pump








-aeromotive post pump fuel filter








-water/alcohol injection








-and i bought a set of 750 cc injectors








THANKS [email protected] YOUR THE MAN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to hear its still coming along good Doctor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

here is a few pics of a set of wheels i thought about buying of a porsche 18x8 and 18x11,but it would have required so much fab that i ruled against them even tho i love them, check it out


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

just hang on to them for next years project
_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_here is a few pics of a set of wheels i thought about buying of a porsche 18x8 and 18x11,but it would have required so much fab that i ruled against them even tho i love them, check it out


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

looks like its time for a wide body kit, scratch that... a VERY wide body kit










_Modified by the russian at 10:39 AM 6-25-2006_


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (the russian)*

run 4 fronts. dont need stagger anyway.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*

I was hoping those other wheels weren't staying on your monster. 
If your open to suggestions. Look at the HRE 542R. Pricey, but I think they'll fit the car perfectly, plus they're kinda the same styling as the porsche wheels, just with a lip. Here's a pic of them on schimmels raddo.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashdtm* »_run 4 fronts. dont need stagger anyway.

X2
Those wheels will look real nice on the car.


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_


Reminds me of something I tried a week ago, sorry about the ugly image - Camera phone at night http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
15x8 Fuchs with 28ET .. lol


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

I would love to be able to afford the HRE wheels but its too rich for my blood


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_Reminds me of something I tried a week ago, sorry about the ugly image - Camera phone at night http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
15x8 Fuchs with 28ET .. lol









i have 15x8 et25 and fronts are even rears are 10mm inside fender


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (ghost_rider_x)*

kenesis always look good.


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

love the wheels, keep up the good work


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

any updates


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (wrastlinsk8er)*

I am getting some parts in so in the mean time i took the stock R32 fuel rail and took off the stock Fpr and figured out how to make the inlet -8 and the return -6 with the 180degree bend toward the Essex Fpr,check out the pics , i beileve i will be starting work on this beast on monday hopefully so wish me good luck since i should have all the parts here to make it run.thanks


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

looking good, you gonna make the deadline?


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

sweet man ... really just stumbled on this a lil while ago and its amazing i cant wait to see it done!!! get it ready for waterfest and this will be the reason i go


----------



## 98ginsterVR6 (Jan 2, 2004)

this is the first time I've ever seen this thread! 
Now I have 42 pages to read through....
Bump for more incredible projects!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (98ginsterVR6)*

monday monday monday monday


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

The real question is good Doctor is will she make it for WF and the six pack of MGD that i owe you


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

hurry up haris!!!!! i've been waiting to get a ride in this thing foeva!!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Hey
It wont make it to Waterfest It really sucks, i tas due to the lack of time so i will haev it done for H20 for sure so i will have it up there and i will still attend waterfest this year, just to look


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Dont feel so bad, i'll see u at h2o cuz I'm missing waterfest as well


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Hey
It wont make it to Waterfest It really sucks, i tas due to the lack of time so i will haev it done for H20 for sure so i will have it up there and i will still attend waterfest this year, just to look


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32BLK734* »_
































































































































Trust me he will still accept the six pack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Trust me he will still accept the six pack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

But hes gotta havr the car there otherwise I'll bring em a sixer a H20


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_monday monday monday monday


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (the russian)*

ahahah.I just came back from Indianaplis and i witnessed the Grand Prix which was awesome> SO MUCH FUN


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

dude you went to the F1 race! I am so jealous heh. I watched it on TV was a good race, haha except JP taking out half the damn field at the start!! I was hoping to see Kimi on the podium. Oh well at least ferrari did well (for once this year) and haha I cant believe alonzo only grabbed 5th! Sad to see Scott Speed taken out in that crash -- you could see he didnt cause it but he had nowhere to go. --Indy seems to always be an INTERESTING race... oh well it was a hell of a lot better than last year -- but I cant believe more than half the cars that started didnt even finish! And trulli starting from the pits ALMOST made it on the podium -- that would have been great for toyota they just seem to be dumping $$$$$$$$$$$$$ to no avail. 
Did U get any pics or video from the race? I would be really interested in them if you do and I have a place you can upload to. 
Anyways props to your car -- what you are making is my dream car but I doubt I will ever make the dream come true myself, good to see someone else pickin up the slack


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (PhReE)*

yes, it was awesome. the crash at the beginning was unnecessary, but yea i got some footage of Michael Schumacher and Filipe Massa


----------



## SellsJello (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_dude you went to the F1 race! I am so jealous heh. I watched it on TV was a good race, haha except JP taking out half the damn field at the start!! I was hoping to see Kimi on the podium. Oh well at least ferrari did well (for once this year) and haha I cant believe alonzo only grabbed 5th! Sad to see Scott Speed taken out in that crash -- you could see he didnt cause it but he had nowhere to go. --Indy seems to always be an INTERESTING race... oh well it was a hell of a lot better than last year -- but I cant believe more than half the cars that started didnt even finish! And trulli starting from the pits ALMOST made it on the podium -- that would have been great for toyota they just seem to be dumping $$$$$$$$$$$$$ to no avail. 
Did U get any pics or video from the race? I would be really interested in them if you do and I have a place you can upload to. 
Anyways props to your car -- what you are making is my dream car but I doubt I will ever make the dream come true myself, good to see someone else pickin up the slack









So...i guess you watched the race...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (wolfsburg_drivr_fnd)*

A COUPLE OF GOODIES CAME IN TODAY FROM [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*I WONDER WHAT THIS IS *































*Aeromotive A1000 fuel pump*

*Aeromotive post fuel pump filter*




_Modified by 94volkswagen at 10:12 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

keep em coming, i just got back from Indy as well, MS YAAAAAY!


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

i love this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep up the good work


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (the russian)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your wallet


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your wallet


HHAHAHA I spend way too much, My B-day is on the 10th so if anyone wants to send me some gifts (for my corrado) thats would be awesome


----------



## R32 Turbo no more (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_



Is that the MAF based Stage 2 kit? That is exactly what I am getting once I go stg 2 next month. Please send me some detailed instructions with pics if you wouldn't mind. The website instructions are good, but I would love to see exact pics for this set up.
Steven


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32 Turbo)*

sure no problem email me with details what you ened help with and i will do my best








[email protected]


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

yeah mine is the 11th so lets celebrate by having this car running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

HAHAH I wish man, I tracked my autronic SM4 and it will be here on monday July the 10th and thats going to be my best birthday gift,


----------



## eMKayTHR33 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Wow been looking at this thread just about everyday, still amazed everytime i open it. Bump for the sweetest corrado project i've ever seen. You think you'll be done by the time waterfest is around?


----------



## GTIdr_jones (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (eMKayTHR33)*

get this thing done allready!







we'll have to get together for a little AWD photo shoot whenever you're finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARIS


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

Yeah dude happy birthday! 
Now show us that Autronic!








43 is MINE!











_Modified by DHill at 2:21 PM 7-10-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

Happy birthday man!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

HAHAH THANKS GUYS!!!! ||NOW I AM 23 YEEARS OLD








Here are a few pics of the Autronic sm4


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

All i have to say is...








Happy Birthday man, gonna be a sick car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (mkiii2.0jetta)*

ill be 23 in a week! anyways its crazy how many views this thread got


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (poorman)*

so is it going to be ready for this weekend?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

The car is not making it to waterfest and it looks like i wont go either cause there is not enought peopel that want to go with me up there to split cost ,i will be stuck in














KY


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The car is not making it to waterfest and it looks like i wont go either cause there is not enought peopel that want to go with me up there to split cost ,i will be stuck in














KY























You know I would if I could bro


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

seriously...you need to worry about splitting costs after all the money on the car...or is that reason why costs are hindered presently....would be good to meet you if you came out to the fest.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (hubbell)*

ok good i didnt want to go to hot/humidfest anyway. see you hopefully at h2o


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

94volkswagen
Do you know BJ by chance with the Green been? or chancy (sp) with the brown raco?


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (LO-vw)*

Come to Indy for MidWest DubFest instead!!!! It's only a 4-hour drive instead of 15-ish!!! ;-)
Check the sig for all the info...
The car is gonna be sick for sure, and cant wait to see another ridiculous Corrado in the midwest!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

Thanks
I dotn know those people,i most likly will be in INDY this weekend then


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

The car made it into my garage the other day and as soona s i get time the interior is going back in it,check out the pics i also recieved something


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*















































































everytime i see this car, and i know what you've put into it... i'm amazed


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I trust you are welding baseplate to the car to which the autopower will bolt to. If that wasn't being considered.. DO IT. I still have all of the aircraft NAS shear bolts I bought my autopower that i'll never use. PM if you're interested.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Hey
i was wodnering if anyone would be interested in buying my FK 17x9 wheels w/polished lip i am thinking of buying Jline sdmsl2 in 17x9 and 17x10


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

IM sent


----------



## eMKayTHR33 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (the russian)*

IM sent : )


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_17x10 

Mercy!


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

Now please tell me your going to H20 I still have more beer to drink with ya after WF


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

HAHAH
well when is H20 i am still backed up with work on other cars plus i got poison ivy which prevents me from working and sweating so i have been sitting on my ass for the last week, i want this to go away so that i can work


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

september 24,25. last weekend


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

Nucking futz!!!
Sex on wheels man. Beautiful project! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradosixspeed (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

hey where is the syncro and turbo set up got it for sale.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (corradosixspeed)*

The syncro and turbo was all sold a long time ago,i will try to make it to H20 for sure


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

E mail sent and # to call me at I M is not working


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (Evil Vr6)*

TTT
Get that poison ivy gone, and get back to work


----------



## powellt28 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

cant wait to see this thing in person... i've been following this build since I met up with some dubbers at school. See ya'll when I get back to the BG!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Hey
i was wodnering if anyone would be interested in buying my FK 17x9 wheels w/polished lip i am thinking of buying Jline sdmsl2 in 17x9 and 17x10









I LOVE rims like these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

Autronic have everything you need to install it? I'm looking into purchasing autronic for my VR6-T project car. How much did it run you and did you get it straight from them?


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

i think this is the longest thread i've seen.
it seems to be well worth it though.
can't wait to see the finished product in action!








Videos upon videos shall be posted I'm assuming?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (lilbacon3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

bah!


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

man...finish this damn thing already!...


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*

Page 44 ownage








Lookin nice Harris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Treffen is August 19-20. I think me and Nick and a couple of other friends are going down for the show. Mine will be ready.







Think you can make it? Only like a 2hour drive







LMK


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (nidnabd)*

i think i might go th that one too. how bout it haris? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Ive been away wheres the update


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

Well i really doubt that the car will be done by august .
GOOD NEWS GUYS THE CORRADO WILL BE WORKED ON TOMMOROW
Things that i plan on working on tommoorw
-under car tunnel heat shield 
-driveshaft
-dash and interior 
I want to complete the interior completely and then go to the engine bay
I will have pics tommorow i am so excited


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Me tooooo








Bummer bout the show though


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Well i really doubt that the car will be done by august .
GOOD NEWS GUYS THE CORRADO WILL BE WORKED ON TOMMOROW
Things that i plan on working on tommoorw
-under car tunnel heat shield 
-driveshaft
-dash and interior 
I want to complete the interior completely and then go to the engine bay
I will have pics tommorow i am so excited



















































































































what about H20 end of september


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32BLK734)*

I am aiming to be done by H2O,i really want to make it to that show.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I hope so. I'd love to see this car in person.

Good Luck.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (602crew)*

A few pics from today.
i did nto get a lot of done becawue the fuse box and the wires tok so long to hook up and make everythign look neat its still not 100% don but hopefully tommorow.
-Installed the under car tunnel heat shield and the driveshaft
-Installed the fuse box


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

sweet!! Updates for the win!


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

put that thing away before someone gets pregnant!!


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*



94volkswagen said:


> > Where oh where is the exhaust going to go... where oh where will it fit...
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## mananetwork (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: (ghost_rider_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghost_rider_x* »_i have 15x8 et25 and fronts are even rears are 10mm inside fender









yes, but you don't need to put on 20mm adapters to convert porsche to vw


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wires....i redid all my stupid wiring for gauges and radio/ipod and system yesterday. took forever. I cant imagine what you are going through....also fried my HU


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

Yes the wires are a B.... to do . I still ahev a lot of wires to run casue the pos and neg connectionsa re now goign to be under the dash and the battery in the trunk.
*I need everyone's opinion on this subject * 

How should I make the r32 fuel rail 
Option 1
Fuel feed to fpr and then to fuel rail (to make itt simple)
option 2
Fuel feed to fuel rail ,then return out the other end of the fuel rail and into the fpr
I have seen it both ways but i need to figure out whichway i need to do my setup so that i can make some progress please HELP ME OUT
THANKS


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

option 1 make it simple get it going








hurry up man!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mananetwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mananetwork* »_
yes, but you don't need to put on 20mm adapters to convert porsche to vw

Unless you are talking about getting the wheels filled and redrilled then 20 mm is the smallest ANY smart person should do. If you can find someone that makes smaller than they obviously dont care about you because its def not safe. Most custom adapter places wont even go under 25 mm. Trust me i have dont plenty of research tryin to Fit these on my car
















Keep up the good work


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_option 1 make it simple get it going








hurry up man!

WHO ELSE IS FOR THIS OPTION


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I'd also go for Option 1.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Yea when you get the motor running you need to post the videos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*

yeah i go for option 1 too. simplist is best in this case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
WHO ELSE IS FOR THIS OPTION
















#1 dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

*UPDATE * 
I started workign ont he engine wiring harness,todya it tooka long time and i have a holley 75mm TB on the way.I should have some more pics tommorow but here you go pics from today





























*A pic of the front of the motor* 


*
The labeld the stock engine wiring harness so that KEvin Black can finish of the wiring for this car* 

*inejctor wiring harness that i have to change out to the 12v wiring, becasue i am using siemens injectors* 

*PIC OF THE TURBO* 

*The Wiring harness that i have to make for the autronic* 





*The hole i cut on the inside to feed all the wiring through and into the engine bay through the rails* FUN FUN


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

nice update Harris
everything looks so pretty and labeled, nice work


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

college kid, car skills, and a large wallet man I wish I could be the jack of all trades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps. hurry up


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

SWEEEETT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
man i think that this is the only thing i actually said that i loved and meant it.


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

nice update


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

cool, nice to see it coming along well


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rmn)*

thansk guys,i will have morew pics tommorow as i am still waiting on the tb and to finish of the wiring.
Here are a few pics of my Dumba$$ playing around with my Daily driven mk2 vr6 at a local gathering.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*



94volkswagen said:


> thansk guys,i will have morew pics tommorow as i am still waiting on the tb and to finish of the wiring.
> Here are a few pics of my Dumba$$ playing around with my Daily driven mk2 vr6 at a local gathering.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Damn it, I should have bought (traded for) this car. So sick.









Edit: I was referring to the GTI not the Corrado. He'd be insane to trade ANYTHING for that car. 


_Modified by IKEACAR at 1:49 PM 8-1-2006_


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

yep. this past weekend was alot of fun.
i still didnt meet you out there, i met your brother and r32jetta.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

did all your cars have those FK wheels on them?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

Best bet for fuel I would say is run it through the rail then to the FPR, which one did you go with by the way? Aeromotive -10?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Not4show)*

I OWN THIS PAGE !!!
Well terry is making me the fuel rail as we speak ,i decided to go with option 1,its simpler and its the same thing, I got A1000 pump with a pre and post fuel pump filter. I will work on the fuel system hopefully tommorow. I will have pics









































































_Modified by 94volkswagen at 10:59 PM 8-1-2006_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

nice 2 c u took our opinions into consideration
Looks like i own PAGE 45










_Modified by Darrsh at 10:49 PM 8-4-2006_


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

this thing is incredible as you know!! jus curious how much is all this costing you?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (wrastlinsk8er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrastlinsk8er* »_this thing is incredible as you know!! jus curious how much is all this costing you?

his soul.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (wrastlinsk8er)*

thanks,i will have $30000 invested in this car by the time its done 100 % or close and i am in the low $20000 right now, thats not including the car or wheels or suspension,interior, aftermarket exterior parts or anythign else pretty much that 30k will cover the stuff that i did to it since i took the car apart in august 27th of last year.


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

insane.... your the man.. im def gonna b at h20 if this is here!!!! doin a great job and prob one of the best vdubs ive seen .. great work God bless!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
The labeld the stock engine wiring harness so that KEvin Black can finish of the wiring for this car 

Is Lugnuts doing the tuning as well?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

YUP,Kevin Black aka(Lugnuts) is doing my tuning and i bought the autronic Sm-4 from him ,he is cool guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_YUP,Kevin Black aka(Lugnuts) is doing my tuning and i bought the autronic Sm-4 from him ,he is cool guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Beyond cool.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (veedub11)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

isnt there a rule on this thread...atleast one progress pic per page....







give the public what they demand....


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

^ i'm with stupid







let's see 'em


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (359Bailey1320)*

Sunday bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see it finished, your getting very close!!


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (359Bailey1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *359Bailey1320* »_^ i'm with stupid








let's see 'em

ahahahahahahahahahahha
no but seriously X3. any picture would be cool


----------



## vdub87_16v (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (the russian)*

hey harris man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the build man! we need to go back to beach bind. my neighbor wants to run his turbo LS swap on a 1/4 track when he gets his new clutch.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (vdub87_16v)*

Well i will have a few pics soon,i am having a adapterplate made to bolt up he 75mm holley tb to the r32 hpa manifold,it shoudl be done in the morning.






















Sure man just call me and we will go to the track together either on tuesday or friday,later bro


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

PICS
Fuel rail is done just need to touch it up a lil and paint it,check it out it has a 8an fitting on it.




















I will have the throttle body adapterplate and i will post a few pics of it .
R32JETTA THANKS A LOT FOR THE FUEL RAIL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

sweet progress, wat size injectors r u gonna b running?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

did you know there is a hole in the floor that you can pop out to run the wires threw instead of cutting that hole


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

what hole


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

That is some amazing work man, keep on chugin can wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DBR007)*

THANKS!!!!
Here are a few pic of the Throttle body adapter plate and the Holley TB.
Next thing i need to figue out is the gas cable mount and a way to make it fork with this TB.if you have suggestions please share with me,thanks










_Modified by 94volkswagen at 4:54 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

This is really getting intense http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (RonN)*

DIRTY!!








not in a bad way either... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
man i want to see this in person, too bad i'm in NM


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

i like it


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (nidnabd)*

What continually amazes me is this... I've been to your house, your garage isn't that big. Yet, you consistantly turn out work that beats most shops. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I'm getting rid of the A4, and getting into a MK3 4dr Golf with a 'rado Vr in it, going to have to talk to you about possibly making it a wee bit faster.







I really have grown to like my turbos, and am jsut not sure that I'm emotionally ready to drive a NA car.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (hoveraudi)*

bump for the best corrado project to date!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_THANKS!!!!
Here are a few pic of the Throttle body adapter plate and the Holley TB.
Next thing i need to figue out is the gas cable mount and a way to make it fork with this TB.if you have suggestions please share with me,thanks


Do you think it would be easier to attach the TB cable if the TB was turned 90 deg clockwise from where it sits in the pictures?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado-correr* »_
Do you think it would be easier to attach the TB cable if the TB was turned 90 deg clockwise from where it sits in the pictures? 

I dont think there is enough room there, see that outlet on the coolant housing? If he rotated the TB 90deg it would be in the way of that coolant hose...
To mount that tb cable why dont u make a braket of some sorts that comes off the tb adapter plate, thats really the only thing u can attach a bracket to 
In this pic here, you could mount it from one of the bolts on the corner of the tb, and some how make it come out and hold the end of the throttle cable... maybe use the OEM r32 bracket and hack it or add some metal to it to make it bend over to that bolt on the TB









_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 4:06 PM 8-10-2006_


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 4:08 PM 8-10-2006_


----------



## gizmo76 (May 26, 2005)

hey i would like to be the first inline to lick the door handle on this monster... yaaaaaaaaay...


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (gizmo76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmo76* »_hey i would like to be the first inline to lick the door handle on this monster... yaaaaaaaaay...


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

how much difference do you expect from the haldex and new drivetrain, over your older syncro set up? im not talking the hp or motor, but just the awd system.


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (radokid88)*

how much difference do you expect from the haldex and new drivetrain, over your older syncro set up? im not talking thehp or motor, but just the awd system.
_______________________________________________________________________
I'm gonna help out on this one,as he is probably tired from working on the car all night(i hope)








Syncro can support only about 400 whp,and a bit less torque.
Haldex can handle way more than that,i's basically comparing a front drive o2a,to an o2m,the design is more durable.


----------



## mk1vr6 (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

When was the syncro set up able to handle 400whp ????


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk1vr6)*

Okay let me rephrase that the max was around 400hp range maybe a bit less but i didn't say it was reliable or lasted long but it was done more than once.


_Modified by cushumpeng at 11:26 AM 8-11-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

The syncro setup was able to take close to 400whp ,but the haldex with the lsd and a controller will be able to take 600 whp allday, if you ever took a o2m trans apart you would believe me.


----------



## GTIdr_jones (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i won't get into the discussion about just how much syncro will hold.








looking foward to seeing this beast in person as soon as it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (GTIdr_jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIdr_jones* »_i won't get into the discussion about just how much syncro will hold.








looking foward to seeing this beast in person as soon as it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









word







with the right differentials









FINISH this thing so you two can race http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

Will you be done for H20


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The syncro setup was able to take close to 400whp ,but the haldex with the lsd and a controller will be able to take 600 whp allday, if you ever took a o2m trans apart you would believe me.









The O2M is the weak part. EIP's STG IV R32 keeps going thru trannies and 4th gear is the victim everytime so far.


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (04RSR32)*

I read the first 19 pages of this about 6 months ago...and was just AMAZED then....but now, I just read the whole thing...yeah, a little bored...
and this build thread is probably the most original, descriptive and the most drawn out TEASE ever...Good luck man, keep up the pics and posts...really impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

LOOK WHAT I BOUGHT






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...03732


----------



## R32BLK734 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_LOOK WHAT I BOUGHT






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...03732



???????????????why isnt my car done yet...This beer is really cold hope to see ya at H2o with the rado


_Modified by R32BLK734 at 8:37 PM 8-13-2006_


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

you have too much money


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

I must say that your one **** of a mechanic !!!!! I haven't visited this site in about 3 months and your Corrado has come a long way. The sequence tasks and pictures that accompany the jobs are an excellent DIY. I think you should make a DVD out of this and sell it on the Vortex to help defer your expenses. Keep up the good work and keep posting the progress, it's quite interesting. I myself am helping a friend rebuild his 64 XKE and it's been fun so far.


----------



## fatherc_chris (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_LOOK WHAT I BOUGHT






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...03732


The link doesnt work


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (fatherc_chris)*

Try this one:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2767217


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (602crew)*

this just in...
...i hate you...
...that is all


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Man i wish i had sll kinds of money that i didn't need.


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (monkrocc)*









Got cash??
Nice R32!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_this just in...
...i hate you...
...that is all









x2


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

stop blowing $ on BS cars
FINISH THIS ONE, you are starting to make me mad


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

ahh, I remember that car! Nice man, I think I have some pictures from an old photo shoot of it...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Froto-gL)*

W - T - F. . .I need a new job


----------



## Mad Caddies (Aug 4, 2005)

O M G


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

I hate you...what is your secret for money?

You must be a drug dealer....

Running drugs across the border with two fast cars...
Nice....


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sodajones)*

HAHHAH thansk guys ,i just work a lot and know what i am doing,no illegal business here


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HAHHAH thansk guys ,i just work a lot and know what i am doing,no illegal business here 

ha ha and no mortgage and no kids.


----------



## RussT_DUBz (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (DHill)*

I need to get out of the R32 forums more because threads like this make the BS over there appear utterly ridiculous.
PROPS for one of sikest builds Ive seen. and props to a fellow DIYr


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

any updates to share?
[resumes compulsive scratching]


----------



## SIRWOLFG60 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

that is pure sex !!!


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (GTIdr_jones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIdr_jones* »_i won't get into the discussion about just how much syncro will hold.








looking foward to seeing this beast in person as soon as it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i know this is probably dead but....
the Veron Bugatti uses a hadlex and it hold steady at 1001 whp and 922 ft-lbs of torque.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(of course it took seven trasmissions to get it right







).
any updates on the project?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (the russian)*

*UPDATE * 
Allright I have begun to start on the beast again and this time I am not stoping until its running.






















Since I installed the TB i cant use the stock r32 Coolant temp sensor so i will make the autronic coolant temp sensor work in the aluminum crack pipe. CHECK IT OUT










TPS sensor is installed and you can tel that the stock coolant temp sensor will nto fit anymore.

Idle air sensor installed(will be painted later)

Fuel rail painted and ready to be installed for good.

Started making the throttle body work with my stock throttle cable, I took the piece off the G60 throttle body and began to make it fit









Took a random throttle cable braket and began shoping to make it work


After cutting and marking holes for mounting the braket

Tapped the throttle body adapter to mount the braket

Final testfit to make sure it all works right 


FINISHED PRODUCT

I also made the serpentine belt work, I used a 12v alternator and i had to change the offset of the pulley to bring it closer to the actual alternator so that the belt sits straight. 


I am curently working on mountign the Intercooler but i raninto a huge problem i dotn haev enough room to fit the IC inbeteen the bumper andradiator,so iwill ahve to cut alil more of the bumper and move the raditor closer to the engine,THIS SUCKS


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I reinstalled the front end to see how I am going to install the IC ,its going to be very very tight i hope that i can pull it off.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

ok work straight through the next 7 nights and you should be good


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

this job is going to take longer then I first thought. all the little things


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

have faith ppl, itll b done sooner then we expect
keep it up Harris!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

Thanks. Well the situation with the Intercooler not fitting will take me more time to fit it up and get the intercooler piping. I will do my best actualy today i am going to try to finish the IC setup and then over the weekend the wiring.Hope everything goes according to plans


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

H2O is about a month away.

It better be there!!!!!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (602crew)*

YOU should STOP playing with that stupid supercharged R32 and concentrate on the Rado


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE* 
The intercooler is installed and i have to remount the radiator at a tilted position.CHECK IT!!
Here is the intercooler ,i cut out the bumper to make it fit, it looks real good i had to do a lot of trimming and cutting to get it right.


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (George)*

i second that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I like the way you mounted up the tb bracket, even though it looks like a pretty tight bend for the TB cable...
any pics of how the radiator will be mounted? What was your final choice on the fans you will use?
keep up the good work.


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

absolutely 100% insane.








F'ing sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ 









Project is looking good, but something in this picture does not look 100%. I read that you had to change the backspacing on the Alt Pulley etc, but the Alt looks a tad crooked. The alt hinge mounts are always perpendicular to the pulley. Look at it compared to the head/top of block line.

_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_








 
This pic shows that the back spacing looks correct, but I am thinking that the pulley and pulley ribs are not 100% true. Maybe the pic is deceiving, but I am not sure how that could happen.
anyway, looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Shawn


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Thanks.well the alternator was not screwed on 100% i did not have the bottom bolt in ,since i was just making sure that the belt would fit. The alternator sits good,with the botls tightened.








I will hopefully be able to get the radiator brackets made in a different way i believe the only way to get it to fit is to tilt the radiator and then make brackts i will have pics as ussual


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*









I wasn't trying to second guess you by all means. It looks like you no wut U R doing








Shawn


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

this is absolutely amazing, you are my god. good work guys keep it up this will be an awesome machine when you are done.


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

once you get the corrado running, you got to compare and report back the handling between both of your cars. i know thats its like comparing apples to oranges but what the hey. too bad they have different upgrades


----------



## si9ma25 (Jun 20, 2006)

dang man, that must cost A LOT of BANK! once you're done, drift around in your 600HP Corrado and show us some videos


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (si9ma25)*

ahahah. I will do my best to get it done asap.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

we http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif h20 so you better be there with this show winner


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

*UPDATE* 
I finished the radiator brakets and finally mounted up the radiator !








Check out the pics !!!
Pics of the radiator brakets looking pretty...



Pics of the radiator mounted up behind the Intercooler....


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*





























- nice


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*

THANKS
I also started working on the fuel system so here are a few pics. I should Have the fuel pump mounted and figured out what fitting i need,cant wait to get this done





























I will mount this plate on the underside of the car with some heavy duty rubber bushings and then the fuel pump and filters will go on top of that. We bent the plate at a 90 degree for a purrpose ,that side will be parrallel with the driveshaft ,just in case if i ever loose a driveshaft the fuel system will be protected a little


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

very nice!!! home stretch


----------



## Morrado (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Man this makes for a stiff neck reading all these pages of posts... that is good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was considering that route, but the prospect of modding for the AWD was a PITA but you made it look easy! KUDOS! Can't wait to see this beast.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Morrado)*

Looking good


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_we http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif h20 so you better be there with this show winner









Exactly, so I can race you..............................and lose








Nice progress


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

o ya P.S. you have entirely too much time and money on your hands but i love it and this build, keep it up


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

have you given any thought to cutting out the recessed section on the front bumper and allowing more air to flow across the intercooler? I know it might look like ass but performance wise i think it might be a good idea. You could always use something that has a really fine mesh so it seems as though its solid... Just my 2cents. Looking forward to seeing it at H2O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skyyost (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (Morrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morrado* »_Man this makes for a stiff neck reading all these pages of posts... that is good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was considering that route, but the prospect of modding for the AWD was a PITA but you made it look easy! KUDOS! Can't wait to see this beast.









Stiff neck? I was thinking more along the lines of...err nevermind







. Awesome car and awesome work. Can't wait to see this thing finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

HI
thanks guys. 
Well the front bumper recess is going to be cut out i just focused my time on more important things and that part of the bumper will be cut out shortly when i go and smooth out the rest of the cuts. I will buy R32 lower grills and install them in the cut out area i think it should look GOOD.















More pics and updated tommorow i just ordered the intercooler piping and the pipe for the downpipe and wastegate.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Are you gonna chop that bumper up any to get max air flowing through the whole intercooler?? I remember people playing with photoshop and such a while ago... just cant remember what the vertic was


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

ah well i will cut the plate idention out and put some mesh behind it,it will look ok and it wont make the bumper weak.


----------



## vdub87_16v (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

haha man the way your going with getting new cars all the time you'll never finish that thing







. naw man im just giving you a hard time. looking good hopfully i will one day do all that in my mkll. congrats on the r32 also


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (vdub87_16v)*

Thanks man. I will continue working on the car tommorow i am still waiting for soem parts to come in,


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

WOW. Great project i got a stiff neck from reading 47pages in a few hours, but enjoyed every bit of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ah well i will cut the plate idention out and put some mesh behind it,it will look ok and it wont make the bumper weak.


Just a thought.... would it look good if the fine mesh that you'ld install in the plate indention were painted to look like a euro plate?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

Ahhaha
thats a awesome idea mani will look into that for sure man,thanks for a awesoem idea


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Damn i can't belive its almost done.... But i can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rat Rado)*

great job i remember when page 18 was new. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=18
i want to see this at H20


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

this thread is insane...nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZEBLOR (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (DST_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DST_VR6* »_this thread is insane...nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lilaznplugger (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (ZEBLOR)*

mad mad props man.
cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (lilaznplugger)*

*UPDATE*
All of these things were done yesterday!!!!
Changes the end on the ford tbs to vw plug











Worked on the wiring once again,it cleaned up real nice!!



Wiring will be 100% finished tommorow!!!
Here is the FPR mounted and ready to accept the fuel lines.!!!



Making the wastegate pipe and adapter to 46MM TIAL....



Bolted up to the manifold a brace will be made real soon....


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

bitchen man- so glad this thing is coming together!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE* 
Pics from today's progress...





























Started on the intercooler piping WOOHOOOOOO!!!






Pic from the front ,both sides will be leved up totaly once the pipes get welded and i recieve the correctsize T-bolt clamps.









Removed the turbo compressor housing so that I can shorten it and make the 90 degree turn....


Temoorarly used a clamp to secure the 90 degree bent till i get the pipe welded on the turbo housing.This is just for mockup purposes.




The piping is not 100% finished i ran out of 3 inch u bends to be able to finish of one more turn to the turbo ,i will try to get it in asap and i will get the t-bolt clamps so that the IC piping is done and then the downpipe and the radiator hoses and wiring will also be in the final stages,
ITS GETTING CLOSER FOLKS


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

it looks amazing, nice progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

is this supposed to be an r32 turbo?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (paste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paste* »_is this supposed to be an r32 turbo?


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Hi
i just got done parting my drivetrain ,the formal vr6 turbo syncro.
The plan includes
-R32 engine fully built w/autronic engien management
-R32 4motion w/stand alone 
-GT40R
-Cast manifold

GOAL IS 600_+ ALL WHEEL DRIVE HP
Here is the step by step how and what i am going to be doing 
I will update the thread as soon as i have something new to share


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (nidnabd)*

He works for VW.. In fact they are releasing the 2008 Corrado EARLY..
Come and see it at H20 International in 2006 !


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (fastslc)*


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (nidnabd)*

I do have some 3'' tubing left at home







anyways your gonna have to do a trip in Canada man,ish what Iam saying around the world


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (bdfcorrado)*

ahahh thansk guys. I am really excited as this project has gone in overdrive and **** it actually getting done and done quick.
I have a questions ,i am about to order the fuel fitting from summit and i need to make sure which style of fitting i need to run the Blue hose rated at 250psi,do i need the quick-lok or the regular one i need to know asap,please help
thanks


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

i was only asking cuz i thought the r32 engine would take up more of the engine bay


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (paste)*

are you refering to the Aeroquip socketless hose set up? If you are i would recomend running the other stuff... i tried this out and it was somewhat of a pain to work with getting them to press together, also made me nervouse that it may come apart. The other stuff is rateed at 1000psi seems like good insurance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
summit twist tite hose uses twist tite fittings
earls super stock hose uses super stock fittings.
aeroquip socketless hose uses socketless fittings
thats all the cheap rubber hoses, hope that helps


_Modified by kcbmxer at 4:05 AM 8-27-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

OK cool so what would you recomend me using,thanks


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Dude, that socketless hose isn't coming apart. When my brother used to piss me off I used to go out in the garage and put his fittings and socketless hose together and the only way to get it off is to cut it off


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

if your going to run earls (my preference, no real reason) i would run the 
prolight 350 (rubber)and it Accepts Swivel–Seal, Auto–Crimp & Auto–Fit Hose Ends. 
or the Auto Flex hose (braided steel) and that Accepts Swivel–Seal, Auto Fit & Auto–Mate Hose Ends. 
or if you wanna run 
Aeroquip
use the aqp stainless with regular fittings 
or the socketless (rubber) with socketless fittings. 
I guess if you dont want the bling of the stainless steel check out Earls pro light 350 hose you get 350psi or just go with the stainless its a little cheaper and holds more pressure. either way make sure you order the vise adapter or any tools to make life easy and scratch free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kcbmxer at 4:24 AM 8-27-2006_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

on the home stretch now
and oh I like the rims .. I cant remember if you posted them up before or not but they look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stealth42o (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

keep it up harris. 3" piping is defitnitely way better/beffier looking than anything else.


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (radokid88)*

wow... i haven't been online for a while... sweet progress.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait to see how you go about the mesh on the bumper....
oh and a euro "mesh" palte would be sick, that is what i planned to do to mine when i get a FMI.








cheers and hope it runs soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (paste)*

i was only asking cuz i thought the r32 engine would take up more of the engine bay
___________________________________________________________________
Just read from page 1,comon we shouldn't have to hold your hand and lead the way for everything.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*

soon


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (edot)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i work for vw but i guess im not paid enough to have fun like that


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

one question, are you running PS or manual rack? what is it out of? corrado? r32?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_one question, are you running PS or manual rack? what is it out of? corrado? r32?

The only A2 manual rack is from a 4cyl Golf/Jetta.....


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Boo ya!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_Boo ya!

i 2nd that.










_Modified by turbodub06 at 11:37 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Sorry for the delay classes started up for me on monday and i have not touched the corrado. i hope to get back on it by the end of the week when i recieve the fuel fittings, IC pipe and the T bolt clamps.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Svaka cast zemo..samo naprjed!!!
Kad ces u Vegas?


----------



## Ghost60 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

This is just great dude, I am really excited about the results.


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Ghost60)*

I am a strong supporter of "You should probably take this quarter off and get the car done then use the car next quarter to pick up the hot sluts program!"


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (speediG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speediG60* »_I am a strong supporter of "You should probably take this quarter off and get the car done then use the car next quarter to pick up the hot sluts program!" 

I second that!! lol


----------



## VR6_Foogar (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

I just skimmed this post from page1...and great, now I have drool all over my spacebar and lower row of keys...and I'm typing on it...
Looks hella sweet man, and from earlier, 600awhp sounds about right for that drive to work!


----------



## mwatson (Mar 27, 2006)

Great progress in the last few days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I think a trip to the west coast is in store


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (mwatson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwatson* »_Great progress in the last few days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I think a trip to the west coast is in store










ROAD TRIP!


----------



## VeeDubinMK3 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Just a general question, since i seen some people post it, wheres H2O going to be? and when exactly?


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubinMK3)*

http://www.h20international.com/


----------



## FierceVW (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

anything new coming along on this project??


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (FierceVW)*

Well i am waiting on parts so i hope to get them in real soon, and begin work on it again the holiday kinda interupted everything!!!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

what did you do with your carbon canister?


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

We are all patiently waiting for news about your build. I can't wait to hear what's next. I hope the finished product is as spectacular as I anticipate. This car is going to be a beast that all on the street will have to respect.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (JIMBO ROBERTS)*

even at the local gtg we were talking about this build. sheesh


----------



## VeeDubinMK3 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

Yeah this built up is pretty insane... Haris your not too far away from me







... Maybe i'll see you fly by one day and i'll try to catch up which isnt happening this year...


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDubinMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubinMK3* »_Yeah this built up is pretty insane... Haris your not too far away from me







... Maybe i'll see you fly by one day and i'll try to catch up which isnt happening this year...









with how fast this car is gonna be, haris isn't going to be too far from ANYONE!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

*UPDATE * 
Worked on the corrado alil yesterday and today
-Wiring is completed and i worked on the fuel system still need to get one more fitting in to be able to finish it.
The progress on the wiring....



WIRING DONE(sorry no pic of finished product but it looks good)
Looked at the top radiator hose i bought one 90degree hose but i will have to otder another one to be abel to pull this off.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

*UPDATE* 
This is what i did today as some of the parts came in...





The fuel system should be mostly done tommorow....


----------



## Hany (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (mwatson)*

you crazy buraz


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Hany)*

damn hope i actually see this car once.


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

2 weeks til H20...put yer rally caps on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueA2GTI (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*

HOLY "%"$%?!"
This is one of the craziest most insane project I have ever seen. The quality and craftsmanship put into this car is amazing!
Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Teximola (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (BlueA2GTI)*








omg... This is not real i don't believe it nope i don't care what you say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

cant wait to see it done, been following the build for awhile. Great work and execution of the project.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Teximola)*

Thanks guys,the car should be started in a week or so as soon as i get the ecu and the wiring back. i will have video and audio for everyone


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks guys,the car should be started in a week or so as soon as i get the ecu and the wiring back. i will have video and audio for everyone






























JUST in tim eofr H2o!!!!


----------



## jettaguy468 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Whos up for a VOTE FOR HARRIS t-shirt?


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

what will the break in period be? for what?


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (hotrados)*

cant wait for the video and audio, too bad i cant go to H2O i have been followin this project since the beginning and i thin that its safe to say that when complete, this will be the most outrageous VW in the history of mankind







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Sweet.....it's getting close to running. Looking forward to the finished product and the video. Unbelieveble.... there are over 150,000 views of this post!!! Everybody is watching!


_Modified by JIMBO ROBERTS at 9:09 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (JIMBO ROBERTS)*

Almost there buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you going to be ready for H2o???
I might go in that case







Otherwise nope


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Keep up the good work man! It's a beautiful weekend, hopefully you were able to get some good progress done. Every day I cant wait to get home from work to see what you've updated... I think most of us are living vicariously through you... 
Keep it up man, you're almost done.
- Rick


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

unreal man....how can any of us look out our corrados the same way anymore when in the back of our minds we know this one is running around somewhere


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

*UPDATE* 
Fuel system allmost done.......











The rusty piece in the pics will Pcoated soon, and theonly thing left to do is the fuel return ......


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

good work


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

Awesome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

home stretch!


----------



## Bejbis (Mar 28, 2001)

i bet you haven even scratched that engine bay yet. come on, get your hands dirty!








damn thats sexy


----------



## Blu32kid (Mar 29, 2006)

that thing is going to haul ass


----------



## Bejbis (Mar 28, 2001)

quick question, did oyu have that fuel line made up custom? why didnt you just go with braided AN line on that?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

he is using pushlock hose, you put them together yourself, they are just a barbed fitting you push into the end of the hose.
Usually they are easier to put together then the braided lines IMO..


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

Very nice work there
the car looks fantastic underneath too


----------



## Bejbis (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_he is using pushlock hose, you put them together yourself, they are just a barbed fitting you push into the end of the hose.
Usually they are easier to put together then the braided lines IMO..

hmmm, never used them, they look cleaner IMO, more professional than flashy. how do they compare pricewise?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Bejbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bejbis* »_
hmmm, never used them, they look cleaner IMO, more professional than flashy. how do they compare pricewise?

they are pretty expensive, i used them on my fuel system and 2 years later no leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but they are crazy hard to push the hose onto


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

hotness.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*ZOOM*

Start this biz up already.


----------



## defcon4 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: ZOOM (DHill)*

you should have a live online feed for us to watch when you start that thing up.


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: ZOOM (defcon4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *defcon4* »_you should have a live online feed for us to watch when you start that thing up.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: ZOOM (screwedRado)*

ahaha .i will get video and audio,thanks guys


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: ZOOM (defcon4)*

"you should have a live online feed for us to watch when you start that thing up. "
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

hows it coming?


----------



## Soulfly_r (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (radokid88)*

"you should have a live online feed for us to watch when you start that thing up. "
x3


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Soulfly_r)*

H20 is comin quick man....


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

h2o, whys it gotta be so far from central U.S?? damn it








i'll be there next year


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

gonna b ready for h20?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (wrastlinsk8er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrastlinsk8er* »_gonna b ready for h20?

Have you seen his list of things to do? Do you think there is any possible way he can get this finished and tuned in 5 days, let alone this fall?










_Modified by veedub11 at 2:47 PM 9-18-2006_


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

time to trailer it there...







not that ill be there to see it anyways


----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ZOOM (94volkswagen)*

hey haris, i haven't had time to stop by but i figured you'd want to see what we did and i knew you'd get 'em this way. sorry if i'm hijacking. 
















i'll bring 'em by sometime this week on a disk or something


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: ZOOM (davetaylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davetaylor* »_hey haris, i haven't had time to stop by but i figured you'd want to see what we did and i knew you'd get 'em this way. sorry if i'm hijacking. 
















i'll bring 'em by sometime this week on a disk or something

Is that Russelville rd? Hard to tell....


----------



## davetaylor (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ZOOM (R32Jetta)*

yep, it makes for some nice muddled, crappy backgrounds


----------



## stuntman213 (Sep 28, 2004)

up to the top, where this belongs


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (stuntman213)*

Where we at Broheem? Whats the progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

3 days and counting...... i got the 3 days off of work somehow for h20, really hopin this is there so i can take some pics and some vid of it running hopefully


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_3 days and counting...... i got the 3 days off of work somehow for h20, really hopin this is there so i can take some pics and some vid of it running hopefully


















sorry folks, i dont think any of us are gonna make it to h2o this year.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

i wasn't going to h2o anyway.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Im dying over here. any updates? are you still situating the management?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (radokid88)*

Well i will have a update over the weekend but i am mainly waiting on Kevin Black to send my reprogrammed ecu back to me and start it


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Well i will have a update over the weekend but i am mainly waiting on Kevin Black to send my reprogrammed ecu back to me and start it

















HMFSB,


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Well i will have a update over the weekend but i am mainly waiting on Kevin Black to send my reprogrammed ecu back to me and start it
















OH MY!








It's been said, but.. Vids WITH audio please!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Here are a ferw pics with the Audi TT valve cover to help me clear the IC piping curtousy of *zwei komma acht T* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In the pic you can see just how littl eof a piece i need to make to finish my IC piping,i shoudl have that done over the weekend and the fuel system is done i just have to finish the vent rollover valve and hose,


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Sweetness



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

that is so sexy


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Dude...you make me jelaous















Looks sick bro...Keep up the hard addiction


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

are you eventually going to weld the elbow on the turbo outlet?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (radokid88)*

Yes when the IC piping welded then that will be welded as well


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

page 51, mine all mine, This car needs to start dammit










_Modified by screwedRado at 8:11 PM 9-21-2006_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

very soon my precious.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Harris you should have sourced a W12 valve cover...


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

mmmmmm : ) i like i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

*Finished the IC piping* 
Ok fellers I have the IC piping ready to be welded on monday I cant wait


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Harris you should have sourced a W12 valve cover...

















So.. does anyone know what those sensors coming out of the valve cover are? Are they for the VVT? I know in the 24V/R32 they are in the side of the head ..


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Haris, anything done yet?? Cant wait to see it when its done. When are you hoping on starting it?


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

H20 was great, now lets see this thing running!!!


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Harris you should have sourced a W12 valve cover...

















Screw the valve cover and give me the whole damn motor, it will fit in a corrado


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

I bet you that he's sitting in the R32 Corrado and laughing, almost like a crazed laugh as he starts it, knowing damm well we are all waiting like a bunch of damm piranas.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

*UPDATE* 
IC PIPING DONE


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

It's like the night before Christmas


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (sodajones)*

OMG i just pissed myself!!!
Almost there man..cant wait!!!!
Who did the welding? thats some good shiz


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_OMG i just pissed myself!!!
Almost there man..cant wait!!!!
Who did the welding? thats some good shiz

Haris' new welding go-to guy.







sorry terry.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
Haris' new welding go-to guy.







sorry terry.
















Hey eff off......If I had the $$ to drop on a new Tig welder I would do it








Does look good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rusty Shackelford (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re:*

I cannot be a silent observer any longer. oh my...


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

this is absolutly amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

i hope the car is faster than the build!
haha just kiddin! Quality > build speed


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

what diverter valve is that?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (radokid88)*

Its a blowoff valve and its a Tial 50mm



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 2:41 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Don't post again until you have a link to a video








Looks good,props for a crazy build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Hey eff off......If I had the $$ to drop on a new Tig welder I would do it








Does look good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

WOW the thread is amazing. Great job you have done so far.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2 House (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (mocas)*


leti momak ma leti


----------



## emirc (Oct 24, 2005)

nema varioca do bosanca








bravo majstore!


----------



## G60Time (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (cushumpeng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cushumpeng* »_Don't post again until you have a link to a video








Looks good,props for a crazy build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






























no!! i NEED updates!! you can't do that to us...
awsome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (G60Time)*

AWESOME


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

HHAHAH thanks guys ,I actually made the return for the turbo and i took the oilpan to the machine shop to get the fitting welded onto it,should be done tomorrow
I also talked to Kevin Black and I should have the wiring in my hands at the begining of the week hopefully and then i will start the car:laugh: 
here is the pic of the oil pan, i had to grind down a part onthe pil pan so that the bung fittign woudl fit. more pics tomorrow


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (emirc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emirc* »_nema varioca do bosanca








bravo majstore!

lets keep the sputnik to a minimum please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*















... Nema gjde nas nema...


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

harris do you have a baffle in there or a windage tray?


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Pa dosta vas tu ima!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*

|
_Quote, originally posted by *Rallye 1.8T* »_Pa dosta vas tu ima!

Hells Yes. I will be using just an stock r32 oil pan w/o a baffle.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

eh I know I'm kind of late to this thread but is the first post correct in that you are using an R32 4motion (haldex?) setup?!?!?!?!?
and NOT SYNCRO?
awesome.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_eh I know I'm kind of late to this thread but is the first post correct in that you are using an R32 4motion (haldex?) setup?!?!?!?!?
and NOT SYNCRO?



That is correct R32 full drivetrain


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

I hoping this thing will get fired up soon. Your work is stunning!


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (JIMBO ROBERTS)*

sup man, almost there


----------



## foolery (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Hany)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (foolery)*

we just got a new digtal camcorder so we can capture the startup of this beast for all you haris heads!!


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

just curious why did you not use a coupler where the intercooler piping comes up through the frame rail? anyways looks sick cant wait to see this thing actually running!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Time (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_we just got a new digtal camcorder so we can capture the startup of this beast for all you haris heads!!
















SWEET







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_as far as price its goign to be a small fortune but you have to remmeber i had a nice setup before and got most of my money back from the investment when i sold the drivetrain and then i put some money on top and i will make this happen,and its going to cost less than anyone would expect

Is this statement made 8/28/05 still an acurate statement?







if you don't mind me asking what is the build tally up to?


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (Jons_sickVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jons_sickVR* »_Is this statement made 8/28/05 still an acurate statement?







if you don't mind me asking what is the build tally up to?

Dood that will only make harris mad.
I wouldn't want to add up all my bills.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

ah of the other day the build has costed me $24,000 since i took the car apart w/o the cost of the car ,interior,exterior,suspension and wheels


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado_Club* »_
Dood that will only make harris mad.
I wouldn't want to add up all my bills.

dont worry, he's got receipts for everything. Haris just tries not to think about it.


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ah of the other day the build has costed me $24,000 since i took the car apart w/o the cost of the car ,interior,exterior,suspension and wheels


















































































































choked on my own tongue


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (poorman)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ah of the other day the build has costed me $24,000 since i took the car apart w/o the cost of the car ,interior,exterior,suspension and wheels



















































































































meh, you'll still have the hottest sub-$35k, turbo, AWD car I can think of......















and not another one like it to boot


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ah of the other day the build has costed me $24,000 since i took the car apart w/o the cost of the car ,interior,exterior,suspension and wheels


















































































































worth every cent! I would have honestly guessed more than that!


----------



## luveedubs (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

hey 94volkswagen i bought two sebrings from u a week ago. just want to know whats up with them. send me a PM with a tracking number or some thing


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (luveedubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luveedubs* »_hey 94volkswagen i bought two sebrings from u a week ago. just want to know whats up with them. send me a PM with a tracking number or some thing
















Yea about the wheels, he's busy building a R32T Corrado, he will get back to you ONCE he's done, bump for completion


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

god I know what your talking about but kinda not in a strange kanda way


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (luveedubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luveedubs* »_hey 94volkswagen i bought two sebrings from u a week ago. just want to know whats up with them. send me a PM with a tracking number or some thing
















a whole week??!!















besides, posts like that do not belong on this thread.


_Modified by turbodub06 at 1:43 AM 10-2-2006_


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Keep it in PMs man. Bad mouthing someone that has created this monster isn't such a good idea


----------



## G60Time (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Keep it in PMs man. Bad mouthing someone that has created this monster isn't such a good idea









yeah you might get the towns people after you with pick forks...








so... hows the car coming?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (G60Time)*

Guys i have it taken care of thanks but lets change the subject,


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

so the only car that exists.......hows it coming?


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

Back on top, awaiting progress


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

Picked up the oil pan today after the return fitting was welded on ,LOOKS SEXY































Comments are welcomed as usuall.....


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

very sexy harris. that cf hood looks nice too. Were getting closer too on ours. to bad ours isnt awd and not a r32. ohh well. they will both be nice


----------



## joeyz (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (radokid88)*

replaced my gas tank, fuel pump,turned my front rotors,bled the brake sysytem with super blue.long ****ing day.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re:  (joeyz)*

why didnt you just tap the block for the return to make it less of a travel?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I think tapping the pan is the easiest way to do it. 2 more inches of hose isnt going to make a difference in how it drains.
One thing though, I would suggest using a 90 or 45 degree fitting on the oil pan to minimize the bending on that hose. Running it straight down from the turbo.


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 2:36 AM 10-4-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_I think tapping the pan is the easiest way to do it. 2 more inches of hose isnt going to make a difference in how it drains.
One thing though, I would suggest using a 90 or 45 degree fitting on the oil pan to minimize the bending on that hose. Running it straight down from the turbo.


Well i cant use a 90 degree or any type of angle fitting because i have the transfercase and this will go right under the pass axle and wrap around the axle in a very comfortable degree and it wont affect the drainage.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

woops. I forgot....4WD


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

any word on when you're getting the autronic back?


----------



## zeroskater8752 (Apr 25, 2006)

his is a spectacular build man, your a hero in my book.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

start these beast of a car up !!!!!!!!!!!!
o and do you plan on putting a heat sheild around the turbo? Becuase it so close to the hood, firewall, and head. won't it cause the paint and carbon to crack?


_Modified by crazy02gti at 10:10 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_any word on when you're getting the autronic back?









HELLO?


----------



## littlefaces (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

youre a genius....youve enspired me, someday i hope to perform the EXACT same swap. of course it wont be original though.


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (littlefaces)*

HARIS?? ANYTHING NEW? UPDATE?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

Well i have been really busy with school so i am just waiting for the wiring from kevin so that i can start her up. |Kevin told me that he shoudl be able to send them out monday and i shoudl have them by the middle of the week


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Your work and dedication are incredible. I have done some VW under takers in the past but you really top the charts as far as perfection and dedication. I cannot wait to see your car running and cutting the air... like a butterfly... (shaking the hand to the air, rapidly). It will be the nicest VW ever in my book. I can help if you need me. It would be a great honor to even touch that awesome project. Only a few hours appart. IM if you need me. Cheers to you bro' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have any plans once you graduate?
I can be of help in that department...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*

thanks







you got IM


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwapasionado* »_Your work and dedication are incredible. I have done some VW under takers in the past but you really top the charts as far as perfection and dedication. I cannot wait to see your car running and cutting the air... like a butterfly... (shaking the hand to the air, rapidly). It will be the nicest VW ever in my book. I can help if you need me. It would be a great honor to even touch that awesome project. Only a few hours appart. IM if you need me. Cheers to you bro' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have any plans once you graduate?
I can be of help in that department...









we need more people like this guy around!!!


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

is the car running yet? it's been a while, I thought it would be running by now


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (zero666cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zero666cool* »_is the car running yet? it's been a while, I thought it would be running by now 

so in your EXPERT opinion, knowing all the variables, you think this car should be running by now huh?


----------



## GeesixtyG60 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

OH MY SWEET JESUS!!






















Its so close to being done! I cannot wait! Someday.....








This car is going to be soooo badass. What hp range are you shooting for and how many PSI are you planning on running with that turbo?







Job well done,

Nick


----------



## gtidubboy (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (GeesixtyG60)*

dude harris, are you gonna bring this up to louisville for our picnic on the 22nd? that would be bad azzed!!!!! completed or not, just running its freaking sweet! i have been watching this for a while now!


_Modified by gtidubboy at 8:16 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

thank God for progress i cant wait to hear/ see...... there an eta?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (gtidubboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidubboy* »_dude harris, are you gonna bring this up to louisville for our picnic on the 22nd? that would be bad azzed!!!!! completed or not, just running its freaking sweet! i have been watching this for a while now!

_Modified by gtidubboy at 8:16 AM 10-11-2006_

well i wish if i had a trailer and i get it started i would not mind bringing it up there,but its a lot of work trailering a car like that


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

so have you contacted eurotuner and pvw, to make room for the features as soon as its done?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (seank)*

well i had people talk for me with eurotuner and european car.so when its done i should be on the front page(so i was told)


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I think we need an update with lots of pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

dude thats sweet im so buying that eurotuner and framing it lol








2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a 6 pack for u


----------



## yohimbe2 (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm new to watching this and can't wait... I own an R and a Corrado and fully understand why this is being done. 
VW should come visit this when it's done. I'd buy a brand new one in a sec--Its a shame they dont make them.


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (yohimbe2)*

Hey Harris, 
Can you snap some pictures of the car the way it is now and just post something for us to look at, I know you haven't really gotten much more done because you'r waiting to get some parts finished, but i'm sure i speak for all of us requesting some eye candy.


----------



## the russian (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcbmxer* »_Hey Harris, 
Can you snap some pictures of the car the way it is now and just post something for us to look at, I know you haven't really gotten much more done because you'r waiting to get some parts finished, but i'm sure i speak for all of us requesting some eye candy.









that would be cool....
and there is no way this is not on the first page!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (the russian)*

thanks, I got good news actually i am working on the car right now, the wiring will be in on saturday morning from kevin black. and i will try to make it run as soon as i can i still have a few things that i need to set straight ,pics will b posted tonight from the progress of today.





















e


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

im sent


----------



## Vr6Cameron (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

first of all great job so far you took a dream of mine and made it real. second, not to be any kind of spoiled sport but have you thought of the s#[email protected] you will have to go through if something breaks. you have no room what so ever in that beautiful engine bay to work on anything, i know everything is new and vws are very reliable but their is always that punchers chance. anyway just had to get that off my chest after sitting though 50 pages of posts and pics. keep up the good work.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Weres your intake going?


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vr6Cameron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Cameron* »_ second, not to be any kind of spoiled sport but have you thought of the s#[email protected] you will have to go through if something breaks. you have no room what so ever in that beautiful engine bay to work on anything, 
 
Uhhhh........not nearly as tight in there as any STOCK 24V gti or jetta


----------



## stuntman213 (Sep 28, 2004)

Engine bay looks wide open to me, more room then alot of vws. Of course there isnt as much room in the engine bay as an old chevy truck but what do you expect? worse comes to worse its not hard to pull a vr


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (stuntman213)*

Here are a few pics........
Just a pic with everything removed again to finalize everything upfront!

Refinished the IC and radiator brackets......

Just a pic of the valve cover with the Individual coil setup....

Pic of the Turbo Oil Return line....



Pic of the intercooler before my bro polished it up...

Pics after the nice polishing job...not totally done yet


Pic of the Roll cage in place before it gets fastened...







COMMENTS WELCOMED:laugh:































_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:45 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

YYYYEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (HumboldtCorrado)*

Simply incredible.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*

Better hurry that up Haris, snow is comming soon your not too far and we had some today belive it or not...


----------



## LovetheA2s (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

Wow, just picked up on this thread, definitely a follower now. Great work bro


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackMKAY3* »_Better hurry that up Haris, snow is comming soon your not too far and we had some today belive it or not...









awd+snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

thanks guys i will be working on it prolly tonight and over the whole weekend so more pics will be put up real soon:laugh:


----------



## Justin 321 (Apr 14, 2006)

This may have been asked, but what gauge cluster will you be using?


----------



## turbob6 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

wow, thats insane, how long has this taken you?


----------



## turbob6 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (turbob6)*

and how much $$$$ do you have invested?


----------



## remman4 (Feb 4, 2003)

Look at the date of the first post, and I think the running total is up to $3.50... that's what the loch ness monster told me at least...


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (turbob6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbob6* »_and how much $$$$ do you have invested?


If you read the whole post instead of just skimming you would n ot have to ask stupid questions like this.
Read the whole thing. Trust me, its worth the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







Haris


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (remman4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remman4* »_Look at the date of the first post, and I think the running total is up to $3.50... that's what the loch ness monster told me at least...



BAHAHAHAHAHA!! that ol' loch ness monster came around an asked me for bout tree fitty....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (turbob6)*

haris,
how come you have the back seats in? no way anyone will be able to sit back there "comfortably" anyhow


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

well the rear seats i put in to see if i want to just keep them inthe back so that the car does not look as much as a full race car because its not ,so i may decide to not use them it really does not matter at this point. I was going to reupholster the center with suede just like the front recaro seats..
*I NEED A OPINION*
*PLEASE VOTE ON WHAT FINISH YOU THINK WOUDL LOOK THE BEST ON THE IC PIPING* 
A----Polish
B----Powdercoat gloss black
C----Paint with R32 DBP just like the engine bay
THANKS
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

B = stealth. Never let them see u comin'.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

B.... and do the IC too







sleeper style!


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

B - but not gloss, flat... even more stealth


----------



## G60Time (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (francocorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_B - but not gloss, flat... even more stealth









B-- sleepers are the keepers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (G60Time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Time* »_
B-- sleepers are the keepers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (G60Time)*

B fooo shoo


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i would def go B


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Since no expense has been spared yet.... have the IC and the IC piping caoted with the Swain Tech BBE Heat Emitting Coating. It's a semi gloss black finish but will actually be functional as it will pull heat out of the IC and piping.
http://www.swaintech.com/store.asp?pid=10968
I have my Side mounts done in it, and it looks really nice plus adds some bonus cooling to boot.


_Modified by BrothersinArms at 10:20 AM 10-13-2006_


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

Let's see how much cooling you get from applying a radiative cooling to a intercooler
Radiation	Q = Sigma * e * F1-2* A1 * ( T1^4 – T2^4)

Sigma = 0.1714x10-8 Btu/hr-ft^2-°F^4
e (flat black paint) = 0.9
F1-2 = 1
Area (approx.) = 1.5 ft^2
Temp Intercooler (approx.) = 90°F
Temp Ambient (approx.) = 70°F
Using the above radiation equation and the asumptions,
Qradiation = 0.96 BTU/hr
Delta in air temp with black intercooler
Q=m*cp*DT
DT = Q/(m*Cp)
mass flow rate (approx) = 1200 lbs/hour
Cp = 0.24 BTU/lb-°R
Using the above radiation equation and the asumptions,
drop in air temperature with a black intercooler
DT = 0.003° difference........which equates to ****!!!!!!! but it looks good!!!!!!!!


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (1sickrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sickrado* »_Let's see how much cooling you get from applying a radiative cooling to a intercooler
Radiation	Q = Sigma * e * F1-2* A1 * ( T1^4 – T2^4)

Sigma = 0.1714x10-8 Btu/hr-ft^2-°F^4
e (flat black paint) = 0.9
F1-2 = 1
Area (approx.) = 1.5 ft^2
Temp Intercooler (approx.) = 90°F
Temp Ambient (approx.) = 70°F
Using the above radiation equation and the asumptions,
Qradiation = 0.96 BTU/hr
Delta in air temp with black intercooler
Q=m*cp*DT
DT = Q/(m*Cp)
mass flow rate (approx) = 1200 lbs/hour
Cp = 0.24 BTU/lb-°R
Using the above radiation equation and the asumptions,
drop in air temperature with a black intercooler
DT = 0.003° difference........which equates to ****!!!!!!! but it looks good!!!!!!!!









Cape Canaveral, huh?
Work for NASA?


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*

Yep..... and I got paid to do that quick calculation. In a while I am going to take a power dump and get paid for that also.


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (1sickrado)*

your formula is great, but 2 questions....
1) it is only taking into consideration a black paint correct? no other outside materials integrated into the coating to despnse heat.
and 
2) why is your area only 1.5sq. ft.? wouln't the area be total exposed surface, not just the IC face, but also the surfaces inside the IC plates as well. Basically everywhere the air will flow over?


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin18T* »_B = stealth. Never let them see u comin'.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dont think hes really going for the stealth look.......Why try to hide anything on this car especially IC piping that looks SWEET polished, youve seen that with the IC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by R32Jetta at 4:41 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (1sickrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sickrado* »_Yep..... and I got paid to do that quick calculation. In a while I am going to take a power dump and get paid for that also.










Gold.


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_I dont think hes really going for the stealth look.......Why try to hide anything on this car especially IC piping that looks SWEET polished, youve seen that with the IC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by R32Jetta at 4:41 PM 10-13-2006_

When people look and see this C coming down the road how many people are going to know what goodies are hidden under the hood, chasis, drivetrain & suspension? It's as stealth as stealth can get.


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

The black I/C radiation view factor to ambient is only the front surface. Everything else is either "seeing" the same temperature or higher. Convection heat transfer far out weighs any radiation heat transfer at these low temperatures...so don't let sellers of such products tell you otherwise. Painting stuff flat black has the same effect albeit small. It looks excellent though.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin18T* »_
When people look and see this C coming down the road how many people are going to know what goodies are hidden under the hood, chasis, drivetrain & suspension? It's as stealth as stealth can get.

Yeah but are you gonna try to hide the huge polished IC as well? Also I wouldnt refer to any car with a 4'' exhaust as a sleeper......maybe from a mile away


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_Yeah but are you gonna try to hide the huge polished IC as well? Also I wouldnt refer to any car with a 4'' exhaust as a sleeper......maybe from a mile away









I think we all know from experience that judging a cars performance by the size of its' exhaust is the last thing you should do. If that held true, then Honda owners would rule the dragstrips!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin18T* »_
I think we all know from experience that judging a cars performance by the size of its' exhaust is the last thing you should do. If that held true, then Honda owners would rule the dragstrips!
















you think turbo 3.2 VR's sound anything like hondas


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_you think turbo 3.2 VR's sound anything like hondas









I think you missed my point....which was a joke. Let's get back on topic. Take a rest R32Jetta.


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin18T* »_
When people look and see this C coming down the road how many people are going to know what goodies are hidden under the hood, chasis, drivetrain & suspension? It's as stealth as stealth can get.

Hopefully everyone will know exactly what it is from being on the cover of every VW and Euro performance magazine in the world when its finished and running








But i also vote for B. Stealth is bad a$$


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

Yeah I would do B also, but C would be a decent alternative.
EDIT: as far as the 4" exhaust goes .. you know what would be sweet is if he split it into two smaller exhausts and made it exit the rear like a real .:R. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PhReE at 5:47 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin18T* »_
I think you missed my point....which was a joke. Let's get back on topic. Take a rest R32Jetta.

Hey bro.....your the one who jumped on me for voting......and got this thread off topic.....so go rest yourself








But anyway I guess im alone on A so far


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

i think you should do it pink http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

dude i say polish the pipes. i dont see how anyone could see this car as a sleeper unless there a total n00b. it would complement the polished ic quite nicely.


----------



## Vr6Cameron (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

polish the pipes. your going through all the trouble to polish the ic itself why not the pipes. and i thought that there would be a lot less roomin the engine bay once all the turbo pipeing and everything else was buttoned down. just my opinion which we all know doesn't matter on here anyway.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vr6Cameron)*

Thanks dudes,i am still leaning toward the black powdercoating cause it would look nice in the engine bay and it would go good with the blue silicone couplers.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks dudes,i am still leaning toward the black powdercoating cause it would look nice in the engine bay and it would go good with the blue silicone couplers.






























just do it, you know it's going to look BAD ASS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

w3rd, black..IC too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

I agree, I hope VW of some sort are watching this thread. This is what their next C should be modelled after, drivetrain, and all. Mabey just smooth out the body alittle to be more current version of the C even though we all love the old one but it would be nice to see a new version. I don't really consider the IROC as the new C its too different.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (FNMOVIN)*

*|THE WIRING IS IN, IT LOOKS AMAZING *


----------



## defcon4 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

was that made up for you ...looks nice and new.
now get back in there until your done! jk


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

This is freakin AWSEOME!!!!!! I love this whole build. The wireing does look great though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OjciecDyrektorVR6PL (Oct 14, 2006)

HI i'm from poland and i love corrado 
from 2 years i keen on this subject and 3.2 V6 from R32 it's the best idea which i ever seen


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (OjciecDyrektorVR6PL)*

this thread is recruiting foreigners, not many people can say their thread was the sole reason people joined the vortex!


----------



## OjciecDyrektorVR6PL (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*

i'm not the best in eanglish american leangue but i learning and i think i;m not the worst
i planing to go and live in usa to work on corrado becouse in poland it's very bed situation








when i looking around in poland on corrado i'm very sad here i never se vr6 turbo in usa on this forum i see subject with vr6 biturbo, ok one corrado vr6 with supercharger and meny 1.8g60 withut g its very sad


_Modified by OjciecDyrektorVR6PL at 1:49 PM 10-15-2006_


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (OjciecDyrektorVR6PL)*

I don't know why, but usually when people ask others for their opinion on thing such as color and etc, they all end up doing what THEY want to, but in case you'd consider our opinion, i'd never do them black...
WTF about that sleeper thing, you really think his C look sleeper with that damn bumper. Yeah someone that don't know anything won't recognize an IC if it's black maybe, but hey, if he doesn't maybe we don't give a ** if he does, he probably drives a Corolla.
So in fact, I'd be leaning toward polished at around 60-70% and 30-40% on the DPB since it is a different and original idea and I think you like original idea since you're building an *original* car!
Either way, you'll always have a lot of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for building a car like this!


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (OjciecDyrektorVR6PL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OjciecDyrektorVR6PL* »_HI i'm from poland and i love gold









heh, sorry, i couldn't resist... it just reminded me too much of this..


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (HumboldtCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HumboldtCorrado* »_








heh, sorry, i couldn't resist... it just reminded me too much of this..









BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

The roll cage is fully bolted up .....




Carpet is in and needs to be trimmed to fit around the rollcage




Carpet trimmed and looking VERY SEXY



The rear panels are in .....


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

this is my first post on this thread and i just want to tell you that you are doing an amazing job even tho you probably already know that. keep up the stellar work. some videos of this thing up and running would be amazing.
nick.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I also had to take the valve cover off and the timing cover, so that i can change the cam gear sproket so that the autronic can pick up the right signal.check it out


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I have a question for 94volkswagen........ Are you making this car for a specific purpose?...what I mean is, are you making it for the car show circuit?....strictly for track days?.....for the sheer pleasure of knowing that you could actually pull it off?!?!? When I stated that it's a stealthy build I assumed you were making it as a daily driver, with some moderate track action. The recent addition of the rollcage is what urged me to ask this question. If you are making this for pure show, then I retract my earlier statement for the black IC piping and say go polished. Since you would be surrounded by all your peers and everyone would know what you have done to the car there would be no point in hiding any mod. If this car is going to be on the street every day then I would say go stealth where you can. With all the blood, sweat, tears and MONEY you have put into this the less attention you draw to it the better. Unfortunately there will be people who will pull up to this car at a light and have no idea what they're sitting next to. For this reason, and this reason alone I stick to my original answer which is to go stealth. We all know that it would be better if some people did not know what you had under the hood. I apologize if you have stated earlier in this thread how the car will be used, but I would be nervous as heck parking this car anywhere except at a show, behind ropes, with a big DO NOT TOUCH sign hanging from every panel.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

i just hope you put lojack and have a good security system in your garage because when this is all said and done, this is the last corrado i want to read about getting broken into or stolen


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*

thanks man. Well the car is not going to be only ,show, race or dalily driver its going to be all in one. I plan on driving it daily when its nice outside and for fun taking it to the track and autocross, as i will not be driving it in the rain and show anymore its too much money and effort to be left to corrode in the winder salt. So i guess i could say that this is a all around monster in every aspect, I always wanted to have a bad ass corrado to the max.This is just satisfing my urge and its been a hell off a learning experiendce that i would not change. I am very thankful to have such an awesome crowd cheering me on during this build.thanks for everything guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cata (May 19, 2006)

thank you for the inspiration, without doubt there will be a few who will follow this thread for reference while attempting this in the future.


_Modified by cata at 10:00 PM 10-15-2006_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (cata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cata* »_thank you for the inspiration, without doubt there will be a few who will follow this thread for reference while attempting this in the future.

_Modified by cata at 10:00 PM 10-15-2006_


thats for DAMN sure!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I also had to take the valve cover off and the timing cover, so that i can change the cam gear sproket so that the autronic can pick up the right signal.check it out





lookin pretty!


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

It has been awesome watching this project progress. For a while it was depressing to me because I looked at all the stuff you do and wished I had the time, resources and skills to do that kind of thing. It has become a real inspiration for working on my own stuff at the level that I'm able to. It inspired me to get off my behind and start building a new motor for my own Corrado. 
Thanks! Keep up the good work.
Pete


----------



## SRTQuattro (Oct 16, 2006)

Glad I have the oppurtunity to drive across town to see all this exceptional work. For a guy that is such a novice as myself, it is amazing to begin the vast majority of understand performance car mechanics with this Corrado. I have learned a lot from a superb car hobbiest that is open minded and not full of himself, Thanks! and thanks again for not alienating me and my srtQuattro! CHEERS AND BEERS -- Keep up the great work HARI


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (SRTQuattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SRTQuattro* »_Glad I have the oppurtunity to drive across town to see all this exceptional work. For a guy that is such a novice as myself, it is amazing to begin the vast majority of understand performance car mechanics with this Corrado. I have learned a lot from a superb car hobbiest that is open minded and not full of himself, Thanks! and thanks again for not alienating me and my srtQuattro! CHEERS AND BEERS -- Keep up the great work HARI

SRTQuattro







Nice chris


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ I am very thankful to have such an awesome crowd cheering me on during this build.thanks for everything guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's our pleasure!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_
It's our pleasure!










x2!!!!!!!!


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

hopefully with this setup you will be able to brake into the 13's.







J/k, can't wait for the start up.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashdtm* »_hopefully with this setup you will be able to brake into the 13's.


if this thing only pulls off 13s, there is gonna be one pissed bosnian runnin around!!


















_Modified by turbodub06 at 8:35 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

*Update* 
I finished the cam sprocket mod put everything together. The manifold is back on it for good and so is the wiring, the actuall sm4 wiring is also in the rail and ready to be hooked up on the inside of the car. more progress tommorow


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

of course looks great but IMO you should paint the HPA part of the intake silver or blue to make it more interesting...either that or if you were really slick have it filled in with metal and then have it machined to say something different like corrado in corrado font or turbo or 4 motion or nothing at all since it isnt an HPA car...but either way still looks killer....motivation for us all for sure....
on a side note, are we all setting a day once this is together to converge on harris's door so we can all test drive this thing for him?
were going to need your address please harris....


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You deserve some


----------



## LovetheA2s (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*

Such and amazing project. You shold pat yourself on the back for all that you have accomplished. I know I admire the time, money, and all the rest that you have put into this. Love the updates, like miniature christmas' for us fellow vortexers. (yeah, i can see this last sentence quote in someones sig)


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (LovetheA2s)*

thanks guys, the HPA logo will be filled with DBP color and clearcoat. it will look dope. More updates tommorow


----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

all 52 pages tonight, and i want more, even though im completely overloaded, more more more.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (BrownSoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrownSoda* »_all 52 pages tonight, and i want more, even though im completely overloaded, more more more. 


um, there are 55 pages...


----------



## GTIaudiophile (Apr 16, 2006)

Bump for a very sweet corrado project, very very nice work. Love the color!
A sugguestion on security since lojack was mentioned, look into CyberTrak if you want, it's a nice option.


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Buy a camera at best buy...record it..download it...return it










_Modified by Corrado_Club at 10:56 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thanks guys, the HPA logo will be filled with DBP color and clearcoat. it will look dope. More updates tommorow






























................................ .~'
I CONCUR! DOPE! ===#
page 56 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Corrado_Club at 11:30 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## RockThatGTI (Jan 25, 2005)

Some day my grand-kids will ask me what I did in my life. Did I ...
Serve in a war? No
Start a company? No
Date the Olsen Twins (either one) ? No
But I will be proud to tell them that I, THEIR grandfather once posted on the greatest build-up thread in automotive history.
It's truly an honor.


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (RockThatGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RockThatGTI* »_Some day my grand-kids will ask me what I did in my life. Did I ...
Serve in a war? No
Start a company? No
Date the Olsen Twins (either one) ? No
But I will be proud to tell them that I, THEIR grandfather once posted on the greatest build-up thread in automotive history.
It's truly an honor.










HAHA and i will be right behind you saying "i talked to the guy"








true honor!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

Thanks guys for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...
I have a huge suprise that i will show you guys tommorow so keep checking this thread


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Mmmmmmmmm.... Surprise... Cookies and Milk?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks guys for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...
I have a huge suprise that i will show you guys tommorow so keep checking this thread
















i was wonderin why we didn't take pics while we were there. freakin adis forgot the camera!


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

my r32 is not worthy


----------



## G60Time (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks guys for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...
I have a huge suprise that i will show you guys tommorow so keep checking this thread
















Man... now i got to check this thread like every 20 minutes...... dang.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by G60Time at 11:15 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## BrownSoda (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_um, there are 55 pages...









see how good my brain felt?
haha still want more!!1


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (BrownSoda)*

I Move to make this thread a permanent sticky in every VW forum lol. and yes i too will tell my grandkids the story of the legendary C32T. and yes i did post in his amazing thread although i am unworthy of even looking at such an amazing car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif haris


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

*THE SECRET IS OUT*


----------



## SellsJello (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

bling blang!! saving secrets for the end!!!!! EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

let me be the first to say, WOOOOW
awesome update, now get the wiring done, slap the front bumper on and take it out on a test drive with a vid plz


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (SellsJello)*

Damn thats sexy


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

U suck..I want my **** back


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

It's Deep Blue Pearl all over, under, and inside! True Blue Turbo! I just don't know what to say anymore except.........I want one!


_Modified by JIMBO ROBERTS at 5:17 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (JIMBO ROBERTS)*

ok just found this thread , well not really but.... 
cliff notes ?


----------



## otisranson (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

I miss my rado.








That is going to be one sick A$$ ride....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (otisranson)*

let me say this ...srceaming down the back stretch...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_




























_Modified by PhReE at 7:28 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*

man, nothing is untouched! i love it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Wow thats sweet haris... So like the other dude said, wire it up and crack the bit*h http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

That valve cover is bling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evildriver (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (RonN)*

Awesome build dude. I know you will at least once, but please drive this car like it should be droven. Good luck with the rest of the build.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (evildriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evildriver* »_Awesome build dude. I know you will at least once, but please drive this car like it should be droven. Good luck with the rest of the build.

Lol, you dont have to worry about that......Haris drives the piss out of all his cars.....one of the main reasons for him choosing this drivetrain, the syncro couldnt hold up under his driving


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

THANKS GUYS
here is the last update of the day

BLING BLING.........................


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

always looking good. keep it up and hurry up that video


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (radokid88)*

Very nice man, keep it up! Looking forward to that video before it snows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

looks pretty sweet.... sorry for the jack...










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 5:14 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

i just blanked in my pants


----------



## Peltz (May 7, 2004)

Let me know when your selling it! I'm willing to pay at least a buck' fifty for it








Seriously, awsome work!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Peltz)*


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

wow........im still stunned!!!!!! i cant wait to see this thing in action!!!!!! its beautiful!


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (wrastlinsk8er)*

Still have to paint that bumper i c..
did you decide on how you are going to show the IC though it.?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

thanks. i will cut out the lisence plate recess and it will show through there as well


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

that is one huge ass intercooler for a corrado lol. and im feeling the DBP engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep up the good work
Edit: Page...wtf page are we on now? Oh yea, Page 57 pwnge


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

hahaha omfg dude that honda thing is halarious!


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Hi, how did you machine the cam wheel, did you leave just one tooth for the sensor? And did you do it on the two cam wheels, so you can run VVT on inlet and exhaust?
From what I can see on the wire loom, you use the original coils on plug, is it wired wasted spark or will you be using some kind of extender to run direct fire? (The SM4 only has 4 coil outputs and the coils on plug are already amplified, so you can not use a CDI)
Thanks, I am using DTA on a BDF (2.8l 24V) engine and having some troubles using the original amplified coils on plug.
Oh and nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jjwl89 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice Work. Probably one of the coolest things I have ever seen.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Hi, how did you machine the cam wheel, did you leave just one tooth for the sensor? And did you do it on the two cam wheels, so you can run VVT on inlet and exhaust?
From what I can see on the wire loom, you use the original coils on plug, is it wired wasted spark or will you be using some kind of extender to run direct fire? (The SM4 only has 4 coil outputs and the coils on plug are already amplified, so you can not use a CDI)
Thanks, I am using DTA on a BDF (2.8l 24V) engine and having some troubles using the original amplified coils on plug.
Oh and nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks, i am using coil on plug with a ignition multiplexer


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

*UPDATE*


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

YOUR CAR IS UGLY!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

MORE


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_YOUR CAR IS UGLY!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I just read through the whole thread again, and I cant process how much work is into this build. I hope that i can someday do something equally as nice. BTW, did you go with a 3" or 4" downpipe?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (radokid88)*

3inch downpipe and 4 inch oval exhaust


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Harris. all I can say is its almost finished and its probably the best built corrado I've ever seen and if you finish it and drive it for a month and sell it I personally will drive the couple hours to Ky jelly and biatch slap you. This is a keeper. I commend you on all the hard work you've done and effort put into it cause I know what it takes to build a c like that. You show more creativity and skills that are rarely seen on here. Props man.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

piut that front end together! ... and videos ofcourse


----------



## gtidubboy (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_YOUR CAR IS UGLY!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

either sarcasm is your speciality, or you have no idea.....
aside from that....

i really dig the gloss black tubing...!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (gtidubboy)*

Other uses for a tial 50mm BOV


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Wow...








Car looks great man! It's damn near perfect... I cant wait to see videos of it starting up and running. Are you going to trailer it all over the US to every VW show imaginable so that all of us can see it and bask in the glow of your wondrousnessnessness? 
- Rick


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Other uses for a tial 50mm BOV








































BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtidubboy (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Other uses for a tial 50mm BOV







































HAHAHAHAH that is the best pic i have seen in a while!


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (gtidubboy)*

hahahahaha sweet!


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (gtidubboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtidubboy* »_
either sarcasm is your speciality, or you have no idea.....
aside from that....

i really dig the gloss black tubing...!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Look at hubbells car, he's not too far behind on creativity


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

what's the ETA to completion? and video.
this needs video!


----------



## remman4 (Feb 4, 2003)

All that work and you didn't even polish the IC fins?
jeeesh...
slacker.
Bwahahahaha
so, umm. Vids?


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

after hours of looking through the pictures in every page....i finaly got to the last page.
All i gotta say is that this is pretty foken sick. cant cait to see the final result..


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

i vote not to cut out the license plate area on the bumper. i think it looks kinda crappy.
has anyone ever used puller fans for the IC?
this could make up for the little bit of airflow you would lose by not cutting out the bumper.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Other uses for a tial 50mm BOV








































oh thats a beauty


----------



## DanishDubber (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

WOW WOW WOW ! That is an amazing build! wow! you have some excellent skills, and you're only 23 and you're pulling this isht off! that is impressive! I hope I will have the same skills in 5 years! (NOT GONNA HAPPEN







) What do you do for a living ?


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (DanishDubber)*

less smoking, more working....you know that stuff makes you lazy....
hurry up already!!!
sweet pic though....


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (hubbell)*

that IC piping looks bada$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now get painting the core to match lol








I love this thread


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DanishDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanishDubber* »_WOW WOW WOW ! That is an amazing build! wow! you have some excellent skills, and you're only 23 and you're pulling this isht off! that is impressive! I hope I will have the same skills in 5 years! (NOT GONNA HAPPEN







) What do you do for a living ? 

well, we can add denmark to the list of countries being represented on this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
well, we can add denmark to the list of countries being represented on this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ukraine and Russia are also here. We are silently watching this great build. This is more than awesome! Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pako* »_Ukraine and Russia are also here. We are silently watching this great build. This is more than awesome! Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

for sure! we've been aware of mother russia watching this thread for some time...


----------



## DanishDubber (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
well, we can add denmark to the list of countries being represented on this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









We're trying desperately to keep up


----------



## TheMunky (Sep 21, 2004)

Great buildup man! I just found this thread today.. Can't wait to see it finished!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *DanishDubber* »_We're trying desperately to keep up









TRU DAT


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

an anodized IC would be deviant.


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Jesus Smurfing Christ!








that's hot


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (George)*

Well tonight i prepped the car to start it .....
I spent a few hours trying to start it and checking over stuff but no luck.
This is what problems i came across....
First a major fuel leak before the pre pump filter and at the post fuel pump filter, so i fixed that no biggie
Second I noticed that it sounded like the engine was not getting fuel ,but the pump was running*(very loud). So it turns out that the fittings into and out of the FPR were to long and they blocked off the passage.. So i shortened them and then we had fuel ......
Third i checked for coil activity.... everyone fired except Cyl 2 and 4 ... Checked all the wiring inside the car nothing ... Still a mystery








Forth i check if the turbo was getting oil throught the oil feed line, while i was holding the turbo wheel.. NOP not a drop so i checked the iol filter to see if the oil was sucked out of the pan and into the filter ...NOP... So i have to take the pan off and see whats up with the oil pump.... 
This is all great now i get to waist hours of time trying to figure this out
THANKS



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:51 PM 10-24-2006_


----------



## squirrleyrage (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^
MOTHERFCKR!!!!!!!!!!!!

_Modified by squirrleyrage at 8:02 PM 10-24-2006_


_Modified by squirrleyrage at 8:02 PM 10-24-2006_


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (squirrleyrage)*

that ***** better start soon!!!!!!!!! damn it


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

patience harris... i know it will all be worth it when you get all the bugs worked out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_patience harris... i know it will all be worth it when you get all the bugs worked out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

x2


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

yes dont go ruining that motor without any oil......
id start there..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wiring, have fun....all the work youve already done could possibly be easier then tracking down somehting not working right on a car that hasnt started yet with standalone....ok, its not that bad but its close..


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (hubbell)*

Polako jarane..napravit ces ti to


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Polako jarane..napravit ces ti to










ahhhhh, dammit







that better translate into how to make the R32 C start


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

"Polako jarane..napravit ces ti to " 
He says he drinks to the blood of all the poor porsche and bmw sons-of-bit**es who face the unfortunate event of meeting Harris at the track or on the street.

Trust me


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

take your time. patience is a virtue. I just hope that it purrs like a kitten ounce it gets going


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (radokid88)*

ahh gotta love the first start jitters! You'll get there though


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

look at the bright side, had it started and you let it idle for a few seconds you might be rebuilding the motor again since you would have had no oil going through it. 
Best of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

I am glad that i had the sense to check for the oil circulation its like someone whispered it into my ear, i will try to get the oil pan off to see whast up and then i hope that i can figure out why cyl 2 and 4 are not firing, I will pst as soon as I find anything out









If i get the oil problem fixed I might make a lil video of it just trying to start and the flames shooting out of the downpipe that is turned up


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

If you got no oil coming up, that's cause the oil pump is dry, you need to suck oil through the pump first (or put some oil in the pump), then it will flow no biggie.
For the coils, first try to swap the coils, if it’s not the coils then probably some configuration (SM4) problem or the multiplexer.


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Harris, This is Andy. I decided to become a member after following this from day one.. everyone else, hey, im a freind of harris's from BG. 
Anyways, i have some input, i think MArco above me is right about the oil pump... it may be kinda like a water pump if you ahve air in it, it will not move anything... it is less efficient than an air pump because its moving oil which does not compress so there is much more gaps and the air just jumps around and does not move. fill with oil and see what it does... and make sure your getting oil by turning it without firing up and make sure its circulating oil. if not, detrimental engine failure can occur... i know you know this... but i want to stress it so your nerves of getting it started doesnt over run your patients. you just rebuilt a car from top to bottom, this stuff is to be expected. I think i told you about my freind in Indi who droped in a $10k built up STi motor and he didnt check oil and the oil pump was wired incorrectly... his motor is no-more and hes out $10k. 
oil first, bump it over to make sure oil moves to the head & turbo. then worry about the spark.
this all being said, i wanted to say your the only person ive ever known to say hes going to do a build like this, or just perform major moddifications to their car, and actually have done it... on top of that, the engineering with this is incredible.







your car could be your resume.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

you absolutely have to crank the car by hand before starting it to check the oil pump, that is engine building 101 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

^^^ yes, definatly.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

Sup Andy
Yes i will take the oil pump out and see whats the problem of course thats my priority.








Then i got to get a hold of kevin black, i think its something wrong with the multiplexer because the sm4 has 4 ignition outputs and the multiflexer i used to give me 2 addditional ignition outputs i am not sure which cyl kevin setup to be run by the multiplexer. The multiplexer has pos and neg going to it i checked







.
Other questionis if the sm4 red light shoudl be on with the ignition on,becasue it comes on sometimes for a short period of time and then it doesnt.


----------



## SRTQuattro (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Harris worked from 3 to 9 focused out of this world on getting that joker started, it was exciting watching the whole ordeal unfold, with the exception of trying to learn bosnian in six hours, getting high off of gas fumes and freezing my ass off.
I watched him swap the coils, and troubleshoot that whole deal so i think it leaves him somewhere in the sm4 or multiplexer area, which he toggled with for at least an hour or two with.
Stay the course HarriSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Why not hook up the SM4 to fire like stock with 3 pairs of ignition outputs?


----------



## SellsJello (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

ya thats what iwas thinkin, just run wasted spark.


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

After all this work now is the time to slow down and make sure everything is right before you light this thing up. I would remove all ignition and make sure you have oil pressure before you try to fire it up, but you know this. Everyone is anxious to see it run, but don't let that influence you into doing something too soon. Take your time so you don't have to go through something like rebuilding the engine. Patience and forethought are most important now!


----------



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (JIMBO ROBERTS)*

this is my dream dub... like this can't get any better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_Polako jarane..napravit ces ti to









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

When you crank a rebuilt motor by hand to check for oil flow, where are you looking to see if there is flow?
Good luck with the startup. Can't wait!


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (VW KEVIN G)*

^^ ussually with the valve cover off, or unscrew the oil line to the turbo.
... of course an oil pressure gauge helps too







... something you might want to look into getting harris... 


_Modified by rt turbo at 2:09 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

ohmanohmanohmanohmanohman i need my fix!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Why not hook up the SM4 to fire like stock with 3 pairs of ignition outputs?

Why run waste spark when he can run sequential ignition?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (PhReE)*

*Update*
I just primed the oil pump ,it was dry not a drop of oil was in it,so i am about to install the oilpan and see if it will pump oil through the motor. i also am going to run some cheap ass oil since i originally put mobil 1 in it and this is only until the engine breaks in and then it will only see mobil 1















WISH ME LUCK


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i would suggest running some rotel oil in it... its cheap deisel oil that has more additives then normal oil... it is awesome!


----------



## zeroskater8752 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Good luck man, especialy for the best car ever.
cant wait to see a video of this thing when its tuned














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

correcting taylor on this one:
its called Shell Rotella















and you can use Rotella T 15W40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

however my personal preference, speaking out of experience is ELF oil... it is the best and especialy rapes mobil 1 in the A hole







the feel is actually better, this is has been tried and tested on many cars at the shop from cayenne TT's to c5 vettes to my rados










_Modified by crzygreek at 8:12 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_correcting taylor on this one:
its called Shell Rotella















and you can use Rotella T 15W40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

however my personal preference, speaking out of experience is ELF oil... it is the best and especialy rapes mobil 1 in the A hole







the feel is actually better, this is has been tried and tested on many cars at the shop from cayenne TT's to c5 vettes to my rados









_Modified by crzygreek at 8:12 PM 10-25-2006_

lol sorry it has been a long day....


----------



## Freerider1125 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Whoa whoa! Are the rings fresh in this motor??? If so don't even think about running any kinda synthetic oil. The rings will never seat properly and you will burn some serious oil! Just run el cheapo regular oil for the break in. 
How long had you been cranin it before you checked for oil at the turbo? It shouldnt take that long to get the oil up there. 
Was the oil pump ever off of the car? If so did the oil pump drive shaft get put back it? I would drop the oil pump when the pan is off just to make sure. I would hate to see this thing grenade cuz it didn't have any oil. 
Anyways good luck with you diagnosis and props for you extremely impressive build up


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

hurry up freak!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

*Update*
I took the pump off and primed it ,then i held the turbine wheel with the oil feed line disconnected while turning the motor over and holy moly oil started to come. So i got oil in the filter and all over ,that problem has been fixed now i am waiting on kevin to get back to me with a fix on the exessive fuel and firing problem ,i hope this happens soon,


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

good luck man


----------



## gtidubboy (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

YAY for oil!!!!


----------



## Justin 321 (Apr 14, 2006)

Good luck bro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (Freerider1125)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Freerider1125* »_Whoa whoa! Are the rings fresh in this motor??? If so don't even think about running any kinda synthetic oil. The rings will never seat properly and you will burn some serious oil! Just run el cheapo regular oil for the break in. 
How long had you been cranin it before you checked for oil at the turbo? It shouldnt take that long to get the oil up there. 
Was the oil pump ever off of the car? If so did the oil pump drive shaft get put back it? I would drop the oil pump when the pan is off just to make sure. I would hate to see this thing grenade cuz it didn't have any oil. 
Anyways good luck with you diagnosis and props for you extremely impressive build up









this engine was build from the block up... so yes the oil pump drive shaft was off


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

one problem down, two to go...good luck on getting everything figured out, I cant wait to see some moving pics of this thing...it'll be magazine worthy.
Props on starting an outlandishly hard project and actually following through with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

It's a Gusher !!!


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

crazy build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (burtonguy567)*

your not using synthetic are you?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (bmxrado)*

i will run synthetic once i brak in the motor, for now i have some cheap A$$ oil in it








I got some info from kevin so i will double check some stuff here in a lil and i will let everyone know what i find


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_i will run synthetic once i *break* in the motor

this guys got everything figured out, except spelling, loal, grammar nazi!
(i had to do something to you to make me feel better for not having the capacity to take a project and get even half this close)


----------



## Juggalotus (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (pueblorrado)*

hey bro that car is beautiful, and its definitly going to be a beast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i cant wait to see some videos, do you have any up already of anything, the build, anything? first time i saw this thread i read the title and i was like







what! thats nuckin futs! lol 
im still not sure what i want to do to mine its a 90 g60 with a 97 passat 2.0 and idk what i should do. Should i turbo it or go with a different engine? what do you guys think


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

wow.. so i just saw this thread for the first time today, and one part of me is pissed i didn't sit here from the beginning, but i'm actually happy that i got to see this whole build in a few hours of browsing the thread








awesome project
awesome skills
good luck and i can't wait for the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I cant tell the difference between you NEW cam sensor and a stock one. 
I dont know too much about autronic but i can tell you 99% of sems wont be able to run off that cam sensor window.(Ive already got r32 motor running on motec)


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Beautiful car. Have you had any offers for it yet?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (StarvinMarvin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StarvinMarvin* »_Beautiful car. Have you had any offers for it yet?

You mean offers for buying the car>?


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

kad ga zavrsis otjeraj ga u bosnu u muzej


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (rica_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rica_gti* »_kad ga zavrsis otjeraj ga u bosnu u muzej

hahahhahahahahahaha, uzbrdo


----------



## '95 Corrado (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

do jaja ti je Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: ('95 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’95 Corrado* »_do jaja ti je Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2 do NJA-NJA


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

*UPDATE*
The ignition is fixed as of last night around 1am. The multiplexer was fasulty so kevin talked me through how to rewire it to use 3 outputs fromt he SM4. The fuel gauge i just hooked up and it reads 30psi but the car is still runing way too rich and fouling out the plugs i have to figure out a way to lean it out some so the car can actually start. The car almost starts its like its right there just a lil less fuel and it would start and run.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I am no expert but be careful
Shorty54 built his motor and washed away his cylinders with an untuned setup and had problems before.
So don't let that shiz idle too much with a too rich tune or something
lean that mofo















d


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
You mean offers for buying the car>?

yes.


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*UPDATE*
The ignition is fixed as of last night around 1am. The multiplexer was fasulty so kevin talked me through how to rewire it to use 3 outputs fromt he SM4. The fuel gauge i just hooked up and it reads 30psi but the car is still runing way too rich and fouling out the plugs i have to figure out a way to lean it out some so the car can actually start. The car almost starts its like its right there just a lil less fuel and it would start and run.

Start changing out all the typical corrado faulty components, blue temp switch, O2 sensor, so on and so forth, LOL


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

I dont think you want to drop the Fuel PSI any lower. You should be able to get it to idle well on autronic. Need to turn down the duty on the injectors. My brothers TT setup was able to idle on 72#. But, I dont think I would drop Fuel Pressure any lower.


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

Oh man this is getting good. I am going out in the field for a week. That thing better be runing when I come back in next Friday. Good lucl.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (USMC_LT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USMC_LT* »_Oh man this is getting good. I am going out in the field for a week. That thing better be runing when I come back in next Friday. Good lucl.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Enjoy the field SIR,


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

Pretty much the only email i get these days are titled "VWvortex Forums Notification: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (project)"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*UPDATE*
The ignition is fixed as of last night around 1am. The multiplexer was fasulty so kevin talked me through how to rewire it to use 3 outputs fromt he SM4. The fuel gauge i just hooked up and it reads 30psi but the car is still runing way too rich and fouling out the plugs i have to figure out a way to lean it out some so the car can actually start. The car almost starts its like its right there just a lil less fuel and it would start and run.

And nothing was done with the cam sensor?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

the cam wheel was modified to one edge near TDC


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

ok, forget it


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

Bump for the Haris and the best thread ever in the Vortex. I hope she is running by now. Keep us posted. Cheers!!!!




_Modified by vwapasionado at 6:22 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*

page 60 OWND


----------



## SavageMotorsport (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

SIMPLY AMAZING!!!






























I have a friend who is building a AWD VR6T in Texas also.(YellowSLC)


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (SavageMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SavageMotorsport* »_SIMPLY AMAZING!!!






























I have a friend who is building a AWD VR6T in Texas also.(YellowSLC)

Pics?
I hope VW/VOA is reading this too. We want AWD over here!! I dropped my GTI for the R32 as soon as I saw one show up on the local VW lot in 04. It's the Golf I always wanted them to bring over here. But in my mind I was always thinking, if this get's totaled I'm going to transplant this into a Rado!
Clearly I wasn't alone. So if/when VW resurects the Corrado it damn well better be AWD!
Oh, and as I've post here several times already, this is the best project on Tex EVER. You sir are my hero.


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

I second that, there has been a few cool projects but nothing of this level. This build is really in a league of its own.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (mkiii2.0jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkiii2.0jetta* »_I second that, there has been a few cool projects but nothing of this level. This build is really in a league of its own.









i dont know, a rwd drive turbo vr6 is up there too


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

bump for updates!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (zippy_109)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zippy_109* »_
I hope VW/VOA is reading this too. .


good luck with that. Even if VOA is watching this want for AWD is only for a very small percent of people. I mean look at the new mk5 R32 gti. It ONLY comes in DSG, not even a 6 speed manual.
Anyways not to get off topic. Sweet build. Just another watcher. Digging the work on this one. I remember when you still had the syncro VRT in this at midwest massiv in columbus a few years back. Pulled up next to me at a light on the way out and when the light turned green you just nailed it, a s s squated and just went. This is going to be so much better now 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_
i dont know, a rwd drive turbo vr6 is up there too









thanks skater
there really both amazing project.... harris is doing a great job with the conversion. I was going to do the same conversion on my corrado, but I am going to be performing the r32 conversion on my friends A59 (former ngp car) in the near future. No need for mine and his cars (a59)having the same eng. and drive train running around in the area. So I decided to use more of my creative side to come up with some thing never thought of... or thought possible








Awsome job harris can't wait to see it complete, it is only a matter of time now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (ForsFedRado)*

Haris, brotha from anotha motha . Hows it going? Any new news? Or did you already start it up and tottaly forgot to post anything here because you cant get out of the car.
Izgleda da cu ja morati na kafu doci







Moze i piva


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , i have been messing with the fuel on the sm4 and still nothing its real close but still no start. Me and Kevin have no clue what it could be i am hoping to find out something soon.
I installed the rear part of the roll cage, it looks sweet i need to buy some batteries formy camera so thats why i have not posted pics








THUMBS UP FOR KEVIN BLACK, AND HIS DEDICATION http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

bump to get this ish started


----------



## IKEACAR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ i need to buy some batteries formy camera so thats why i have not posted pics









HA! I _knew_ you'd run outta money eventually. Just so happens the joke is on all of us so we don't get to see your project. 
Just playin' bro. I'm on edge everyday waiting to see the post where she finally gets going. Good luck!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (IKEACAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IKEACAR* »_HA! I _knew_ you'd run outta money eventually. Just so happens the joke is on all of us so we don't get to see your project. 
Just playin' bro. I'm on edge everyday waiting to see the post where she finally gets going. Good luck!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me too!! haris gets me excited everyday telling me to bring my video camera 'cuz its gonna start today', then nothing. i kinda want to beat him up!


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

This thread makes me want to rob a bank to fund such a project.


----------



## Vr6Cameron (Mar 4, 2004)

the last few pages of this thread are like a movie........your just hoping little timmy will wake up from his coma and see his father by his bedside and everything will be okay.........wake that beast already we all want it to run


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (Vr6Cameron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Cameron* »_the last few pages of this thread are like a movie........your just hoping little timmy will wake up from his coma and see his father by his bedside and everything will be okay.........wake that beast already we all want it to run 

no doubt...C'mon timmy...you can wake up...you can do it, we all know you can!!! Bump cos its tuesday, and I need something to think about to get me through the rest of the week.


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (zaxonortesus)*

being halloween i'll say wake up frankenstein


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (BadAssLilR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BadAssLilR32* »_being halloween i'll say wake up frankenstein










AHAHAHAHHA


----------



## onavarro8 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_

AHAHAHAHHA

HAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (BadAssLilR32)*

its "fronkenschteen"...


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (BadAssLilR32)*

Hey Haris not sure if you are getting my PM's but I need that # so I can send off this ECU thanks
Aug


----------



## xplordis_vw (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Not4show)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (xplordis_vw)*

whatcha doin today hari?


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

updates?!


----------



## Vdub83 (Jan 23, 2006)

didnt feel like reading all 60 pages to find the answer so I will ask again...dude were the [email protected]# do you get you $ from....I make pretty good money and I couldn,t start a project like this,,,,anyway good luck with the fuel problem


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vdub83)*

do you you need me to send you some batteries for your camera? I will be glad to contribute to the project.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (seank)*

Ajde ba zavrsi to


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

withdrawal


----------



## pueblorrado (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (BadAssLilR32)*

gettin the shakes!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (pueblorrado)*

bump to get this freakin thing started today!!!!!!!!


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

SOONNN.. we all cant wait!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (wrastlinsk8er)*

Finally bought some batteries last night















A pic of te 160 mph cluster









Rear part of the roll cage is installed and looking sex as hell












Kevin and I have been working on trying to figure out whats up with it, i hope we figure it out soon...... real soon


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:19 AM 11-3-2006_


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Having problems to start the engine?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

yup ,i think its somehting up to the ignition thats not working properly hopefully we can figure it out over the weekend


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

At what position is the cam sensor tooth? Should be at least 30-40° BTDC. You could also try running the injectors in batch fire, so you don't need the cam sensor. Or is it still something with the multiplexer?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

well we took the multyplexer off and we are just using the SM4 and its 3 ignition outputs to run the 6 coils


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Do they fire when cranking?
If they don't, or just once, put a pull-up resistance of 2,2k between coil output and +12V.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

i have a r32 on stand alone and using the cam sencor is useless. just run the car in batch fire, you wont even know the difference.


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't wait to go to the store and see your car on the front page of all the magazines......you should sign a copy and send it to me...or better yet, sign two...I'll sell one on ebay!


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (sodajones)*

yea okay.. newayz updates please?


----------



## stuntman213 (Sep 28, 2004)

so close


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (stuntman213)*

Gold BBS LM1's?Do I hear a vote for some Gold Wheels?


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

NO !!!!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

my thoughts exactly^^^^^^ dont let it look like every other rado out there


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (hotrados)*

Since when does Gold BBS LM1's = looking like every other Rado out there?I know of 1 (UNO) Rado on LM1's


----------



## stuntman213 (Sep 28, 2004)

Rims dont matter on this, this thing would be hot with Ronal teddy bear rims.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

i think you guys were just confused between how many corrados actually have gold bbs's and what a corrado _should_ look like








if every corrado looked like it should, then there would be a lot of gold rims out there







just playin


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (359Bailey1320)*

i think you need level 3 axles to hold that power..








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2914348


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i think you need level 3 axles to hold that power..








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2914348

last i checked hp doesnt break axels.... tq does... regardless i dont even know if those would fit an 02y setup....


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
last i checked hp doesnt break axels.... tq does... regardless i dont even know if those would fit an 02y setup....

well, HP is just a ratio of Torque, so really the arguement doesn't matter...but those say 550 HP, is this car going to be a lot above that..? and I would still probably go for the strongest axles available regardless, but also I'm sure the AWD makes that matter even more complex.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

well 550 is what they are safely rated at. but im sure they can handle more given my friend on stock axles has about 400whp+ on his 16vT and hasnt broken one yet. 
ps. i thought he was running the 02m tranny???? i could be wrong and your prolly right, they wouldnt fit


----------



## Iheartgermancars (Apr 10, 2006)

they would be more than enough for this car, if they fit, becasue the power is being distributed to 4 axles not 2


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_well 550 is what they are safely rated at. but im sure they can handle more given my friend on stock axles has about 400whp+ on his 16vT and hasnt broken one yet. 
ps. i thought he was running the 02m tranny???? i could be wrong and your prolly right, they wouldnt fit

he's running a 02m tranny. i dont know why it was thought to be 02y...


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Very cool project!!!


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (climbingcue)*

Ajd ba...moj ce auto bit gotov ovog vikenda


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

Monday is no excuse for not updating!!!


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

looking good!!!


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (stuntman213)*

yes, i was thinking 20" triple plated crome rims on this beast.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_yes, i was thinking 20" triple plated crome rims on this beast.

u were thinking wrong, nothing but HRE for her is was i say








hows it coming along, please post an update Harris


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_
u were thinking wrong, nothing but HRE for her is was i say








hows it coming along, please post an update Harris

LOL, id drive up to BG and slap a bitch for putting crome 20s on this car.







actually, funny thing... this new member on the RX7 forums bought a single turbo FD and posted a thread asking how to lift the rx7 to fit 22s on it (he was serious). when i saw the thread first i thought he was going to run the car in an off-road rally. then opened it and to my dismay...







one guy actually did drive to his house and slap him.







True story...


_Modified by rt turbo at 6:23 AM 11-7-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

thanks guys,well i have been real busy working and school.Me and terry(r32jetta) got his new r32 motor in the jetta and runing real smooth, ITS FAST AS HELL.
Here are a few pics of the corrado chilling on the ground


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

man, I think we are all adicts, there isnt even any news on getting it running and I saw the pics and sighed like a junky getting his fix


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (zaxonortesus)*

i vote for shaving the gills from the sides of the the bumper.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_i vote for shaving the gills from the sides of the the bumper.

+1
Unless they're functional, ditch them....


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thanks guys,well i have been real busy working and school.Me and terry(r32jetta) got his new r32 motor in the jetta and runing real smooth.

cmon harris you should know r32 corrado>r32 jetta
jk of course. thanks for checking in.


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (seank)*

Negative... RS4 front = hot. Besides, its ABS plastic... bondo sucks and would ruin this car.


----------



## StarvinMarvin (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_Negative... RS4 front = hot. Besides, its ABS plastic... bondo sucks and would ruin this car.

That's why you use Fusor on plastic


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_RS4 front = hot. 

x2


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (nidnabd)*

i vote for stock bumper


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*

id shave the vents on the front of the bumper where you can see the IC piping. this way all wed see is that IC...it would look so mean....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashdtm* »_i vote for stock bumper


stock shaved is the way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif o0o0o ****i own page 62







this is the gonna be the lucky page that he gets it all back togther







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

on a car like this the bumper suits it perfectly.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Hey Harris does the use of the R32 drivetrain also require the use of R32 suspension? What suspension are you running?


----------



## grippin wide!! (Nov 6, 2006)

*Doom's day device!!*

utterly SICK!!















u have brought my dream to life!! thats how a Corrado should be, 4 pawed and grippin wide!!







good on U!!
what sort of power figures are u expecting? And, why didnt u go for a twin turbo setup...not that this is not good enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see it Alive!!


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Harris, I was pondering this at work today as im not in a working mood... with any standalone ive worked with, AEM & PFC , and even emanage ignition (still a piggyback), there are rotary switches either inside the ecm box or just outside that will change spark pulses for different cars, or cylinder numbers. some 6 cylinders have different fireing orders than other, while you may have the actual wires set up correctly for firing order, the internal switch may be off, or still set up for the multiplexer. i am unaware of how the Autrontic is set up hardward-wise and software-wise.... but it may be the same way. When you removed the multiplexer did you change anything else such as a spark fire triger, or a program change that would change it back over to where the 3.2 VR6 spark fire should be at??? If not, internally it could be set up for different pulse/fire order. 

Not sure if youve been here yet, but:
http://www.autronic.com/page_files/techdata.htm

Trigger set up, (basically what i was talking about ^^^):
http://www.autronic.com/page_f...s.htm

Ignition output sequence:
http://www.autronic.com/page_f...2.htm
->
Engine Firing order: 1, 5, 3, 6, 2, 4; 
Sequence:3, 1, 2 
Ignition O/P to cylinders:
3 = 1 & 6
1 = 5 & 2
2 = 3 & 4 
^is this all set up this way?

Anyways, just trying to help diagnose this thing.

_Modified by rt turbo at 7:01 AM 11-8-2006_

_Modified by rt turbo at 8:03 AM 11-8-2006_


_Modified by rt turbo at 8:04 AM 11-8-2006_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

Engine Firing order: 1, 5, 3, 6, 2, 4; 
Sequence:3, 1, 2 
Ignition O/P to cylinders:
3 = 1 & 6
1 = 5 & 2
2 = 3 & 4 
^is this all set up this way?
--------------------------------------------
Wel i just checked mine and this is how its set up .
Ignition O/P to cylinders:
3 = 3 & 4
1 = 1 & 6
2 = 5 & 2
so i dont know if that could be the problem


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

that why you would only get 4 cyl to work. timing would be off


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

*This just in from the desk of the obvious:*

_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado_Club* »_that why you would only get 4 cyl to work. timing would be off 








sorry, I dont mean to poke fun, it was just too easy...I hope this solution works though...I cant wait to see this up and running.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

my timing is off too. running off 3 cyclinders of pure power!


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

3 = 1 & 6
1 = 5 & 2
2 = 3 & 4 
^^This is what autronic says it should be set up for 6 coils on a 6 cylinder... cdi or something like that. coil on plug... if this set up is correct, your fireing order would be incorrect.... and also giving you your symptoms.. 


_Modified by rt turbo at 2:26 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

Ok guys, lets not clutter this thread with incorrect info,though I'm sure he appreciates your help.
The earlier ecu models used a 3-1-2 output pattern. However the model Haris has is in fact 1-2-3 , it has been changed for simplicity. 
The problem will be found and rectified, and the car will be sick!


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Ok guys, lets not clutter this thread with incorrect info,though I'm sure he appreciates your help.
The earlier ecu models used a 3-1-2 output pattern. However the model Haris has is in fact 1-2-3 , it has been changed for simplicity. 
The problem will be found and rectified, and the car will be sick!


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

Just came across this while researching the same idea, and .... well.....OMFG! That is going to be so so sick, and I also realize that the setup is waaaaaay beyond my realm of knowledge.
Can't wait to see this done. Please take this to Waterfest next year......


----------



## 00GettaStyl (Oct 17, 2006)

Anything else ? heh it was fun reading all of these pages for the first time !


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

Hope to see this R32 Corrado tuned up soon! Best of Luck hunting the gremlins!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

*|ITS ALIVE FINALLY WOOHHOOOOOOO*


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

whooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yes!!!!!!


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

im assuming you wont have the time to tell us how awsome it is for a while cause you are gong to be driving it everywhere huh?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_im assuming you wont have the time to tell us how awsome it is for a while cause you are gong to be driving it everywhere huh?










its running, but not quite driving just yet...


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

ok, dont leave us hanging







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

VIDEO COMMING TOMMOROW


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_VIDEO COMMING TOMMOROW























tease


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Amazing project coming along here! I would die for just the R32 motor alone in my Corrado. Was this your car back at Treffin 2003 next to my old silver C?


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (KidCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KidCorrado* »_Amazing project coming along here! I would die for just the R32 motor alone in my Corrado. Was this your car back at Treffin 2003 next to my old silver C?









Yeah thats it back in the day......good times in that car







Better times to come im sure


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (KidCorrado)*

Sure is i was crapy back then


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

congrad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
give us the video and sounds clip















times to cheersssss


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

haha nice, we talked a little i'm pretty sure. Nice meeting you 3 years ago.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

ok its tomorrow were is the video?


----------



## 00GettaStyl (Oct 17, 2006)

cool !!! congrats on making the engine alive !!!


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

Congrats!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*

It sounds mean as HELL and straight fire out of the exhaust


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

ahhh! this is too cool i am having spazms and i havent even seen videos yet!


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

oh my god i need mu ***king fix!!!!!!!
CANT WAIT FOR VIDEO TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























































EDIT: after the check of the clock; CANT WAIT FOR VIDEO TODAY!


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*|ITS ALIVE FINALLY WOOHHOOOOOOO*












































F yes, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*63 is OWNED!!*


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

That video better be up at like midnight. Like a movie premier. Because that's the kind of response it's going to get from us. I'm sure that if you charged money for a pre-showing, at least ten of us would pay to see it.
Can't wait to hear the beast in action. Congrats on the sickest project (and having it actually come together) on the vortex and on getting fired up.








The only thing I've ever seen that even came close to this was a mkIII GTi that had been converted to a mid-engine VRT with RWD. This kills that thing though.


_Modified by Dillybob333 at 10:48 PM 11-9-2006_


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Dillybob333)*

Its passed midnight... Congrads! Cant wait to see video. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"blackMKAY3"* »_it's passed midnight...

Not in my timezone.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

about f**king time... god damn when is this video going to be posted i can not wait. make me wait anylonger ill blow my brains out.... god damn... great car. no one could of done it better, congrats


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

oh great, so much for sleeping. . .


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

Anxiously awaiting video....


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

VIDEO!


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

I want a live video feed!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

tears of joy


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"poorman"* »_tears of joy









x2


----------



## GTIaudiophile (Apr 16, 2006)

man congradulations for sure! Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## caryt (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (GTIaudiophile)*

what video crack smokers.?.?.?


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*|ITS ALIVE FINALLY WOOHHOOOOOOO*












































Awesome news Harris! Congrats! I know the tuning process will take a while, but just getting it fired is a big, big step. 
Pete


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*

Thanks















Should i make a video during the day or at night with the lights off so that we can see all the flames ,OR both


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

damn


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks















Should i make a video during the day or at night with the lights off so that we can see all the flames ,OR both









both, one now, and one at night


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

ya def. looking forward to seeing this vid!


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

congrats man thats great..huge relief when a project starts the first time isn't it


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

yes finally! congrats harris! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































+


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

this is a big step for all future r32 turbo swaps, 2007 is gona be a big year for you Harris i can smell it.


----------



## G60Time (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*|ITS ALIVE FINALLY WOOHHOOOOOOO*












































...SWEET!


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

im joining the hairrs is my hero fan club.. awesome job man!!! lets see some video


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (wrastlinsk8er)*

Nice video


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

BAHHH ITS KILLING ME CMONNNNN GIMME THE VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

congrats on a project well done. I have soo much respect for you and your car. now make the vid and drive it hard.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

We need that video nowwwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

I NEED MY FIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
JUST GIVE US THE VIDEO AND WE WILL BE SATISFIED.
AT LEAST UNTIL TONIGHT








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Harris


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

Hurry that up HARIS, i need to see this video before i get drunk tonight!


----------



## zeroskater8752 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

Finally! Congrats man





















X9239487239476093475


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (zeroskater8752)*

congrats


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*

IVE HEARD IT!! yeay! Harris called and started her for me














Before anyone else. Anyways. sounds loud... needs tune, but very nice to hear life in that beast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif































_Modified by rt turbo at 10:38 AM 11-10-2006_


----------



## remman4 (Feb 4, 2003)

productivity at an all time low here....
I can't keep checking back for vids...
Can't wait to see/hear this beast in action!
congrats on getting her started up....
Maybe he is out doing all 500 miles of his break-in now...
hahahahaha


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Video video video video come on where is it


----------



## CorradoVR6pr (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

Page 64 Owned!
Come on dont make us beg. Video, High Quality video actually!


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoVR6pr)*

good thing i haven't had anything to do at work for the past 2 days, and i can check this thread every 2 minutes for an update. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (HumboldtCorrado)*

god dammit i check like every half hour, but still no video. no pressure harris


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

WHERES THE VIDEO, iv been waiting since 2 am East coast time


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice man, can't wait to see the vid.


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (nidnabd)*

i feel like a giddy school girl...i think i just pee'd a little bit


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

harris you have this thread moving at a page an hour in anticipation. you are a master of suspense.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

Would all of you stop riding this guy's nuts ?








Common it's nothing special
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
j/k
Hey Harris, where is the damn video





















- you have me refresh this shiz every 30 mins or so..


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

he doesn't have to post a video let the man breathe. if u want to know hwo it sounds build your own lol


----------



## CorradoVR6pr (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (nidnabd)*

There has been more posts in the last couple of hours that some threads make in theyr lifes....







we want video.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (CorradoVR6pr)*

Hes tryin to post the video right now so shouldnt be long


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

OMG.....I think I'm going to cry...I'm overwhelmed with happiness.....
Major kudos to you harris!

Now post the dang video!


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (sodajones)*

im just gonna sit here and click refresh till then, k


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoVR6pr)*

lol you have more replies in this thread than the entire lupo forum


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

well my friend forgot to bring the software so that i can install the camera onto my comp ,i cant get a hold of him right now ,THIS SUCKS


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
tell your buddy the corrado forum is about to show him why the name of this town is lynchburg
edit: what do you need? i might be able to get something together for you software wise


_Modified by pueblorrado v2.0 at 5:56 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

it's just to bad that this thread is gonna see an end in the near futur














but still million's of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and







for the greatest build in volkswagen history








video NOW


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

tell ur friend he just ruinied the night of more people than he thinks lol. J/K but we NEEEEEEEEED video. its like u promised us crack and then said oooops just kidding lol


----------



## defcon4 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

does your phone have video?
....come on man i need it!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (defcon4)*

i will go get it from him here in a lil so it will be posted up tonight for sure


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

HOLY MUTHA BIATCH!
*202822 VIEWS*






































_Modified by screwedRado at 8:14 PM 11-10-2006_


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

holy mother jesus where is the video.... only 12 min EST left harris... JK but ive been anticipating this for the whole day


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

it will be night the whole night. until the sunrises.


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

its morning at 3am EST as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

How many people are awake waiting for the video?


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

ME


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

ME


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

harris, if i have to wait much longer im gonna have to start drinking now. fill me in!


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

It's like a crack dealer suppling the entire country, then goes into hiding for 24 hours.
DUDE, we're Jonesin' here!!


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoVR6pr)*

balls im going to bed


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_well my friend forgot to bring the software so that i can install the camera onto my comp ,i cant get a hold of him right now ,THIS SUCKS






























I'M SO SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!! its all my fault. i forgot to give haris camcorder software to upload video, and i just got home from work. sorry guys...


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

anyone still up?


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

I can't wait for that video...


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm still waiting


----------



## 00GettaStyl (Oct 17, 2006)

iam also waiting .....


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (00GettaStyl)*

im still waiting god damn it! lol


----------



## Verruckter_vw (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

cant wait to see the video. witing for this sux worse than waiting for x mas.... or even waiting on my paycheck


----------



## grippin wide!! (Nov 6, 2006)

_Modified by grippin wide!! at 8:20 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sry bout that. 


_Modified by Italianboy730 at 2:30 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

2 hrs since the last post...I think I am going into withdrawls.


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (zaxonortesus)*

hell let me post in withdrawl


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWDave88)*

:shivvers:


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

CMon Haris..post that video up


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

Well i am working on it but we are having some problems so i am having a friend of mine stop by the house to do it for me ,so it should be up within 2 hours tops


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

But I wanna see it NOOOOWWWWWWWW!!!!1
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

...been scolded for one pic.










_Modified by zippy_109 at 11:17 AM 11-11-2006_


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

OMG video soon


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (00GettaStyl)*

more views to this thread than the faqs


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

ill believe it when i see it


----------



## George (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

dood, all these random pics are starting to scare me. people are gonna get crazy then the thread is gonna get locked. it happens every time


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (George)*

they might as well make this thread a sticky...and if it were to ever get locked, it would be the biggest mistake ever, because this thread alone brings in a huge amount of traffic.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (sodajones)*

somebody please delete those 2 pics post. on this page. It was uncalled for.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

VIDEO
Just keep bumping this


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

get those dumb pics out of here!
Posters, edit ur posts to save the thread!!!!!!!!!


_Modified by VDubClub1 at 2:23 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

*Everyone please delete those stupid pics from this post,ASAP *






















For the people that posted pics in the thread i PM'ed you asking you to remove the pic/pics thats you posted,Thanks


_Modified by R32Jetta at 1:16 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

harris where is the video..... you said 2 hours!!!!!
LOL j/k take ur time and make it good


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

corrado content?








and some r32 swap content...

























can't wait for the video
keep it together guys!!!











_Modified by itskmill06 at 1:54 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## jjwl89 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

Excellent Job








Can't wait for the video.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (jjwl89)*

BUMP


_Modified by R32Jetta at 1:59 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Does everyone see the blue beetle with the r32 motor,thats the motor thats in my corrado i bought it from jeff at underground


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

harris is online everyone! wooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!1


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Does everyone see the blue beetle with the r32 motor,thats the motor thats in my corrado i bought it from jeff at underground
















sounds like that motor gets around


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

looks better in your car.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*

^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

come on wheres this video????


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

how badly does it need a tune?


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*

This is Harris and all of us following the build


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

VIDEO PLEASE ....


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*

giddy like schoolgirl


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

66 owned

_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v2.0* »_giddy like schoolgirl

Hehehe


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

I got your school girl hanging right here Son... Come and get it....















































_Modified by vwapasionado at 2:40 PM 11-11-2006_


_Modified by vwapasionado at 2:42 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## GTI03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

dude...still waiting????


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTI03)*

when i come back from racketball there better be a vid harris


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

lol racketball.
god my life is like, revolving around seeing this thing; i didnt realize how obsesed i was.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

i want to see this video! i'm al gore, and i'm super cerial.


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (itskmill06)*

I am sure that the video is not even done yet it's just Harris that is playing with us







I am sure that for the last couple of days he has been running this corrado for a couple of thousand miles just to break it in and this morning he got it done and right about this time he should be doing some nasty donuts and scaring the isht out of every citizen of his nice town 
people of kentuky KEEP YOUR CHILDREN INSIDE










_Modified by bdfcorrado at 6:58 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (itskmill06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itskmill06* »_i want to see this video! i'm al gore, and i'm super cerial.








BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that was a good episode, who could forget kid #1.... kid #2....and of course....kid #3...... i cant wait to see this wideo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hotrados)*

ahhaha i have 3 videos of the corrado runing and shooting flames,i am waiting for my friend to stop by and upload the videos to my comp and then it will be posted i can t get ahold of him.I am hanging out at terry's aka r32jetta crib


----------



## defcon4 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


----------



## 62ragtop (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (defcon4)*

finally!


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (defcon4)*

YOU DICK, Why you gotta be holdin out on us? someone call HR this is inhumane.


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Dude come on wheres the video.


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

OMG VIDEO SOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

6 hours later no video


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

unknown fact about this build.......
I counted 10 seconds and there were 6 more views. I think everyone is waiting.


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfcorrado* »_I am _*shure*_ that the video is not even done yet it's just Harris that is playing with us







I am _*shure*_ that for the last couple of days he has been running this corrado for a couple of thousand miles just to break it inand this morning he got it done and right about this time he should be doing some nasty donuts and scaring the isht out of every citizen of his nice town 
people of kentuky KEEP YOUR CHILDREN INSIDE









Canadians spell "sure" with a "H."


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

o man i have been waiting for this video all day


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (lilbacon3)*

Is the car driveable? Meaning, is the haldex all sorted out and ready to go? I thought you were going to be running a standalone haldex controller, but I don't remember reading that the haldex controller was installed and functioning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Is the car driveable? Meaning, is the haldex all sorted out and ready to go? I thought you were going to be running a standalone haldex controller, but I don't remember reading that the haldex controller was installed and functioning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't give one rats ass about the haldex, i just want to see the Corrado running


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

*204705 VIEWS*





















This is getting more attention than next ex Brittney Spears


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (screwedRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwedRado* »_I don't give one rats ass about the haldex, i just want to see the Corrado running









Oh me too for sure, but I would prefer to see it driving if possible. Idling a new motor is no way to break it in







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_but I don't remember reading that the haldex controller was installed and functioning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a good question


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Jeez everybody, it will be up when it's up, just chill! By the way that Skyline statement can't be true because there wouldn't be any left, still it's hilarious!


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (JIMBO ROBERTS)*

doesn't take that long to upload a video! cmon yo!


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (silverslc29)*

I know... It does not take shissszzzz to load ... for example....
http://s5.photobucket.com/albu...3.flv
Cheers!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*

he is working on uploading it from his camera.... and no i do not think it is drivable yet... only running... he is waiting on rear axles if i remember correctly...


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_he is working on uploading it from his camera.... and no i do not think it is drivable yet... only running... he is waiting on rear axles if i remember correctly...

yes, that is correct... ive heard it.. its such a rough tune... no exhaust, etc. this is merely just starting the motor. but its a big step. you can hear the turbo over the exhaust which consists to a bunch of pops... its seriously loud as hell, and i was just on the phone. its rough right now, but thats a first step... very normal for an untuned standalone on first starts. You guys thinking its all ready to break in need to sit tight... its not to that point yet. also, i dont think harris is doing a normal break in with this motor.... last him and i talked about breaking in, he was leaning towards a "fast" break in, meaning driving for 50 miles or so, then nailing it/ tuning it then. that seats the rings right away, and it actually can lead to a healthier motor. 

relax, dont get ahead of yourselves people, harris is not going to rush this car, if your thinking your ganna see a race ready car in this video, your mistaken. its still in process, nearing the end though. it will be done soon enough, but now is not the time to rush, and harris knows this. i just dont want this board to cause him to rush anything more than it needs to be. remember, he's got school, and other things in his life besides this.


_Modified by rt turbo at 7:31 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

video?


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

I hope you guys are joking with half of these requests. With all the support and info that has been exchanged in this thread, especially with Harris taking the time to photograph and post every step of this process, this is a pretty annoying way to wrap things up. I'm sure he's busting his butt to get it uploaded asap. If he didn't care, he wouldn't have been as thorough as he has up to this point.


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*

just poking fun. . . but he couldnt build this kind of hype if he wasnt responsible for the car of the year as far as this forum is concerned.


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

Video


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

How long does everyone think he'll keep it before getting bored?


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Italianboy730* »_How long does everyone think he'll keep it before getting bored?

Your on crack right? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







Hoping video comes soon, but will wait as long as Harris takes the steps he needs to make sure the Rado will run correctly, we will be sitting here waiting

















_Modified by screwedRado at 9:29 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

honestly, even if you dont give us video, as long as it runs right, i will be satisfied.







to the most amazing VW *EVER*


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

hooray for a sweet thread and soon to be video










edit: page 67 owned


_Modified by skaterhernandez4 at 5:43 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

i'd rather the car be fully tuned in the video then be roughly tuned...i want to see the full power. take your time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

the last 3 pages of this thread have all been "WE WANT VIDEO"


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

and its gonna keep on going like that haha. this forum has some HYPE. i wonder how much traffic through the corrado forum has increased in just the last 48 hrs since word has spread about this project nearing completion


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

pueblo, you could go ghandi on harris and pull a starvation protest until he releases the video...


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought of a new ad campaign for this kind of prjoect. I love photoshop. What do you guys think?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_i'd rather the car be fully tuned in the video then be roughly tuned...i want to see the full power. take your time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

Let's hope he's too busy tuning it to perfection to bother with our online vid Jones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

I know I know, but I want Christmas NOW


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: (sodajones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sodajones* »_pueblo, you could go ghandi on harris and pull a starvation protest until he releases the video...

Do it Pueblo, death or Corrado, I bet you don't have 1 hair on your arse


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (screwedRado)*

what does the hair on my ass have to do with this again?
p.s. getting hungry


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Dillybob333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dillybob333* »_I thought of a new ad campaign for this kind of prjoect. I love photoshop. What do you guys think?










BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Dillybob333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dillybob333* »_I thought of a new ad campaign for this kind of prjoect. I love photoshop. What do you guys think?









shirts please, thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (hotrados)*


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

good thing I haven't gotten my hopes up like everybody else here. I'd be crying by now.


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (lilbacon3)*

those are Aerosmith wings aren't they


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_
shirts please, thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I AGREE. would buy one in a heartbeat


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

What does "fukenflien" mean?


----------



## WideTornadoTurbo (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (sodajones)*

sound it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bitsq (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (sodajones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sodajones* »_What does "fukenflien" mean?









can anyone say special ed? lol, j/k


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (sodajones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sodajones* »_What does "fukenflien" mean?









cmon sodajones, you kiddin right?


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

the wings dont give it away or anything


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

$10 for a shirt. Anybody else want one? Give me an order list to make and I'll make 'em, then you can pay after they're made and I'll mail 'em. IM me if you want one.


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Dillybob333)*

Well I knew what it sounded like...but since a lot of german speaking people post here occasionally, i was going to ask if it actually meant something just to be safe....im an ignorant college student...sue me....wait dont...I pay tuition, I have no money.


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (sodajones)*

okay and that topic can move to its own thread now.


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

Come on guys its been days 
lets start a chant 
VIDEO
VIDEO 
VIDEO
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (VWDave88)*









I NEED IT MANG!!!


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (zaxonortesus)*

V V V 
I I I 
D D D
E E E 
O O O
? ? ?


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

you guys really need to chill.. it's almost disrespectful at this point.. harris is doing what he can to get it up here for all of you, but to add pages to the thread with no useful info and just requests and stupid pics for a video? 
Just be patient


----------



## squirrleyrage (Aug 31, 2006)

Chill out, it's fun.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (squirrleyrage)*

i shoudl have the video posted ina sec



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 8:52 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_i'd rather the car be fully tuned in the video then be roughly tuned...i want to see the full power. take your time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i quote myself and further emphasize that a car with a monster hp is worth the wait....its just so close


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

SOON DANG IT



_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:19 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

link no workie!!


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_link no workie!!

yup, don't work


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (lilbacon3)*






























this is comical
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

68 pages


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (lilbacon3)*

this is the worst dry hump in vw tuning history










_Modified by corradobomb at 7:09 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (VdUbbZ337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdUbbZ337* »_you guys really need to chill.. it's almost disrespectful at this point.. harris is doing what he can to get it up here for all of you, but to add pages to the thread with no useful info and just requests and stupid pics for a video? 
Just be patient

I have to agree. I understand the excitement but It's not funny anymore and this thread is getting filled with junk. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm sure the video will come when he's ready.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (VW KEVIN G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW KEVIN G* »_
I have to agree. I understand the excitement but It's not funny anymore and this thread is getting filled with junk. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'm sure the video will come when he's ready. 

and your guys posts arnt doing the same thing?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

THIS SHOUDL BE IT.you may have to wait a few min for streetfire to approve the video
















http://videos.**************/v...a.htm


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:55 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

snot working


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

****'s not working











_Modified by skaterhernandez4 at 8:02 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

need to use spaces to avoid the filters


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Well it looks like vortex has streetfire blocked


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i dont know how to make it work


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*











_Modified by 18_turbooo at 11:01 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I got to the page but it said that the video was being optimized and to check back in a few minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (Dillybob333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dillybob333* »_I got to the page but it said that the video was being optimized and to check back in a few minutes.









same here


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

But it's been a few minutes!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*sniffles*


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

http://videos.s t r e e t f i r e .net/video/8868107c-41b8-448d-a5c6-98770175fb6a.htm
just remove spaces


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

just break up some of the web adress.
www.s t r e e t f i r e. net / for example. then when we go to view it we will have to high light the address and have to get rid of the inbetween spaces.. or use youtube.com..
edit:
What he said..^^^^^^


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

says optimizing like those guys up there said, should be soon


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (KidCorrado)*

ugh cant wait i must have refreshed streetfire 10,000 times so far.


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (KidCorrado)*

just checked... still optimizing








but its here so we can all rejoice and get our fix








EDIT: i love how when i refreshed every second, views go up by like 5 everytime















Harris you have a cult following







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VDubClub1 at 11:47 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

Time to go make a bowl of popcorn...Gonna be the best video of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneBadCorrado* »_Time to go make a bowl of popcorn...Gonna be the best video of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lmao go to the website and see how many view it has and the video hasnt even shown yet. ahhaah 110 views just by everybody refreshing!!
























_Modified by blackMKAY3 at 8:50 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneBadCorrado* »_Time to go make a bowl of popcorn...Gonna be the best video of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No the best video of the year is going to be of it doing the 1/4 LOL








EDIT: 130 views!!!!















EDIT2: Harris can u host it on youtube?

_Modified by VDubClub1 at 11:52 PM 11-12-2006_


_Modified by VDubClub1 at 12:11 AM 11-13-2006_


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneBadCorrado* »_Time to go make a bowl of popcorn...Gonna be the best video of the year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: 170 REVIEWS!


_Modified by blackMKAY3 at 9:12 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (lilbacon3)*

holy crap omgz i cant view it. what the devil. firefox and safari both wont view it. any chance of a youtube upload?


----------



## Flyin18T (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

Original link worked just fine for me. Car sounds a little raspy, but you can tell it's going to be one mean C. Congrats again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*

But it won't work for me! This is _not_ fair!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin18T* »_Original link worked just fine for me. Car sounds a little raspy, but you can tell it's going to be one mean C. Congrats again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









What link??? Copy it and post it again I cant get it to play for anything


----------



## hugj (May 5, 2005)

*Re: (Flyin18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyin18T* »_Original link worked just fine for me. Car sounds a little raspy, but you can tell it's going to be one mean C. Congrats again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Ditto....CONGRATS! That thing is going to be bad ass when it is done! Really impressive that she's running now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5MWasM0dYc 


_Modified by hugj at 9:12 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

HERE YOU GO
This is the 50 sec video a 4 min video will eb up soon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5MWasM0dYc


----------



## 00GettaStyl (Oct 17, 2006)

x2


----------



## MexiG60 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

that video is just plain sick
i cant wait until you upload the 4 minute video
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (00GettaStyl)*

HAHAHHAAHAH I WAS ONE OF THE FIRST TO WATCH! DID I TELL YOU I LOVE YOU HARIS LATELY?


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HERE YOU GO
This is the 50 sec video a 4 min video will eb up soon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5MWasM0dYc

Ahh yes


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (00GettaStyl)*

Loud as shizzz..Cant wait to see it on the road....Beautiful job on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Hooray!!!!!!!!!








*HOLY ISH THAT IS THE BADDEST SOUNDING VR I HAVE EVER HEARD!*




































EDIT: Page *69* pwnage







LOL










_Modified by VDubClub1 at 12:19 AM 11-13-2006_


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

thanks i will have the better video up soon


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thanks i will have the better video up soon
















lol nice now im refreshing *THIS * page


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

jebus! wait i dont even belive in jebus! OMG thats SICK AS HELL!
HARIS u deserver a lot of


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

what standalone system you using on it 
?


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_what standalone system you using on it 
?

autronic sm4....


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

http://videos. s t r e e t f i r e .net/video/8868107c-41b8-448d-a5c6-98770175fb6a.htm


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

The video is up, just take the spaces out.....


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

streetfire vid is *AMAZING!*
Harris you are a GOD







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

you must feel like 1,000,000 bucks after taxes man. that is absolutely phenomenal. brilliant work, and a hell of a resume when the time comes!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_http://videos. s t r e e t f i r e .net/video/8868107c-41b8-448d-a5c6-98770175fb6a.htm

That one turned out good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Awesome video. Thanks for posting it up. Thanks for putting up with all the crap that Vortex has to deal out to people like you that push the limits. 
Keep it up Harris.
Pete
PS: When do we get the video of the finished car??? (Just kidding. Honest!!! Take your time and I'll happily watch it 1000 times when you're done.)


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*

1000 times only? damn i already watched it more then that


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

good sh*t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
autronic sm4....


i thought with the haldex systems it is difficult to go standalone because it relies on the stock ecu for input ?
some one feed me some info on this


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

he is running a standalone haldex controller iirc. it is still getting some tuning etc etc which is why she isnt rolling. but dont quote me on that.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v2.0* »_he is running a standalone haldex controller iirc. it is still getting some tuning etc etc which is why she isnt rolling. but dont quote me on that.

how does that work i remember a guy from europe creating some sort of piggyback thing or a something to make it work but it cost alot of money and it kept on messin up.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

Congrats man!




























I really hope ill be able to continue keeping an eye on this while im in Qatar.


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

cant help ya there hiatuss


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
how does that work i remember a guy from europe creating some sort of piggyback thing or a something to make it work but it cost alot of money and it kept on messin up.

that guy has got all the bugs worked out.... its not a piggyback, but a full stand alone unit... a friend of mine has one here in his TT and it is AWESOME.... my car will be seeing the same soon...


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v2.0* »_cant help ya there hiatuss

no problem man 
the car he is building is great 
i just dont understand the haldex part and how tehy got it to work maybe he can explain how he did it or refer me back to one of the 69 pages that are up lol


----------



## grippin wide!! (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

thats wicked man!! u MUST, U MUST take part in the Gumball 3000 next year!!
BTW, do u have an idea how much that Corrado weights??


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (grippin wide!!)*

http://videos. s t r e e t f i r e .net/video/308d2a58-c449-48f1-a452-987800154c15.htm
another short video


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 1:03 AM 11-13-2006_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (grippin wide!!)*

damn Iam so glad to see my boy infamous buy ur turbo kit that sort of helped you in this project. I im'ed you about your dump tube/exhust. Wondering if you were going to leave it coming out of the top of the hood. Ive seen a few cars run with NO problems with turbo setups.


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Thank you thank you thank you
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You just made my entire week....
And I second the Gumball 3000, I'd buy the dvd just to see that Corrado. That's an amazing piece of work, thanks for putting up with us whiners.


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (sodajones)*

what is the advantage of haldex standalone? i guess its required due to not running the full management from the R32, but is there some kind of perk to running standalone ont he haldex? does it allow you to transfer torque manually, like set it to 100% rear or whatever proportion?
edit: 

_Quote, originally posted by *haldex-traction.com* »_- Fully controllable torque transfer characteristics.

so, is it 100% front down to 50/50? or can it go 100% either way?


_Modified by pueblorrado v2.0 at 11:02 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## bkrgtivr6 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

omg dude, I gotta hear it in person when I'm down this weekend. FRICKIN AWESOME!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*

Another short video

http://videos. s t r e e t f i r e .net/video/8beb06e1-3b5f-4963-9e32-98780021cef1.htm


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

thats awsome harris, you deserve it man.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

congrats harris. Cant wait for more progress. Good Luck


----------



## GTIaudiophile (Apr 16, 2006)

car sounds amazing, like it wants to eat small children and animals... Congrats! Amazing car


----------



## speediG60 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (GTIaudiophile)*

Nicely done and there was a little bit of a gathering to see that thing start huh.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by speediG60 at 12:51 PM 11-13-2006_


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (speediG60)*

Harris, way to make us R owners proud...that video is fire (I guess literally too) so, what mag are you going to be featured in first?
PS: this thread now has more views than the Lounge, Golf V R32, Cabrio, Eos new beatle, passat B5, B6, and all others, Tourag, Phaeton, Air-cooled, vans, lupo and fox...damn, can we say cult following?


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (zaxonortesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaxonortesus* »_.......PS: this thread now has more views than the Lounge, Golf V R32, Cabrio, Eos new beatle, passat B5, B6, and all others, Tourag, Phaeton, Air-cooled, vans, lupo and fox...damn, can we say cult following?

As a B6 owner and B6 forum 'lurker,' I've contributed.








Congrats Harris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. _*I OWN PAGE 70!!!!!! *_










_Modified by jsmyle1%@vw at 8:05 AM 11-13-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .









Glad she's finally alive Haris.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

Is it safe to say this will be a featured car on VWVortex







?


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (sodajones)*































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (pueblorrado v2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v2.0* »_what is the advantage of haldex standalone? i guess its required due to not running the full management from the R32, but is there some kind of perk to running standalone ont he haldex? does it allow you to transfer torque manually, like set it to 100% rear or whatever proportion?
edit: 
so, is it 100% front down to 50/50? or can it go 100% either way?

_Modified by pueblorrado v2.0 at 11:02 PM 11-12-2006_

it can go from 100/0 to 50/50 (f/r) 
This is simply due to the design of haldex, not his controller. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








EDIT Man this thread EXPLODED this weekend I think like 10 friggin pages lol


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Sawweeeeeetttt







put that interior in now


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
it can go from 100/0 to 50/50 (f/r) 
This is simply due to the design of haldex, not his controller. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








EDIT Man this thread EXPLODED this weekend I think like 10 friggin pages lol

So which controller did he go with?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

I dont know what controller he went with .. I dont remember if he said if he was going to use a GPO on the autronic, or something else. I remember seeing picutures of some possible control setups much earlier in the thread but I dont remember what he eventually decided to do.


----------



## Nabilon (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*

A huge amount of respect from us at Corrado Club Sweden! This is how every carprojekt should be!
We would love to tell our members about this projekt. Would it be ok if we linked to some pictures and maybe asked a few short question to write a short story?
Would also like to invite you all to the "First International CCS Meeting" In Sweden next summer.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

That video is _INSANE_ Harris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congrats on getting it running and good luck on the tuning and drivetrain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*FINALLY ITS ALIVE!*

nice work man, slap the front end on and the interior, and do another video


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Nabilon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nabilon* »_A huge amount of respect from us at Corrado Club Sweden! This is how every carprojekt should be!
We would love to tell our members about this projekt. Would it be ok if we linked to some pictures and maybe asked a few short question to write a short story?
Would also like to invite you all to the "First International CCS Meeting" In Sweden next summer.









Thanks go right ahead link people to this thread. I want to go with the haldex controller from Yellowslc







just havent gotten around on ordering one, unless if you want to give me one as advertising


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Now i need help from you guys.|I need to find someone that can make me some axles possible shorten the r32 rear axles and make me the axle shafts for the front. |Any help is appreciated
thanks


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i guess u didn't get my im. lol harris.


----------



## wrastlinsk8er (Mar 3, 2006)

this is amazin..whats left to have this on the rd?


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (wrastlinsk8er)*

great job, congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

thanks. Need help on axles PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

maybe ask the honda guys for their suppliers
http://www.honda-tech.com .. good resource there


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I thought you spec'd the axles out months ago? Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

GUMBALL BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Now i need help from you guys.|I need to find someone that can make me some axles possible shorten the r32 rear axles and make me the axle shafts for the front. |Any help is appreciated
thanks

pretty much one shop comes to mind above others.....
the drive shaft shop in Salisbury NC
http://www.driveshaftshop.com/


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Now i need help from you guys.|I need to find someone that can make me some axles possible shorten the r32 rear axles and make me the axle shafts for the front. |Any help is appreciated
thanks

call marty at raxles 
maybe he can help up out
http://www.raxle.com i
im pretty sure he can fix you something


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

i cant watch the streetfire video. can someone maybe post to in here? if that is possible. Damn all this time and i cant watch it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_i cant watch the streetfire video. can someone maybe post to in here? if that is possible. Damn all this time and i cant watch it.

you have to take the spaces out.... but it does work


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*








Wow !


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thanks. Need help on axles PLEASE HELP ME OUT!!!

you should be able to find a local shop that does driveshafts for trucks and stuff, they should be able to shorten your R32 axlses that is if you have them. 
I went to this one shop with my dad once to get his driveshaft for his truck shortened and balanced and i talked to the guys there and they said they could do axles too.
I donno if that helps but its worth checking out.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrothersinArms* »_
pretty much one shop comes to mind above others.....
the drive shaft shop in Salisbury NC
http://www.driveshaftshop.com/

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

good luck, now just need to get it driving on the road, and some more video's. and fireballs


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (MOUNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOUNT* »_good luck, now just need to get it driving on the road, and some more video's. and fireballs

hehe fireballs are cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Nice man, nice. Mine next???


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (nidnabd)*























Well i have this shop that is willing to do all 4 axles for 300 but he has no way of balancing them once he shortens it, does anyone know a place i can send them to be balanced, thanks


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you have to take the spaces out.... but it does work









i toke the spaces out and i get to the page but when i get there it says thet the url id not found some hellp please.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

when he revved it a bit , that put the biggest grin on my face, that thing sounds mean, it wants to go eat another car


----------



## Screwfly (Sep 23, 2003)

Awesome project man. Very inspiring.
As far as the axles, I'd contact the driveshaft shop. I had a buddy get some Passat axles done there, and they used Toureg parts to get the strength he needed.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Screwfly)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

FINALLY!! I OWN PAGE 71!!!!!!!!!!!! 


_Modified by turbodub06 at 12:08 AM 11-14-2006_


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

FINALLY!! I OWN PAGE 71!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Good I dont have to hear you whining about it anymore


----------



## Oneofour (Oct 7, 2004)

just an abosultely astonishing accomplishement and your not even done! Congratulations!


_Modified by Oneofour at 2:13 AM 11-14-2006_


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_






















Well i have this shop that is willing to do all 4 axles for 300 but he has no way of balancing them once he shortens it, does anyone know a place i can send them to be balanced, thanks

I'm telling you... driveshaft shop is by far one of the best....They built my shafts on my old mk4 Turbo VR drag car and even with a solid 75 shot I never once worried about or did snap a shaft... I did shatter and flywheel and melt a 3 puck race clutch,, but the shafts lived on....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

dood just find some napa axles that fit.... have 2 sets of them... and just keep swapping them out.... aaaaa lifetime warrenty


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_






















Well i have this shop that is willing to do all 4 axles for 300 but he has no way of balancing them once he shortens it, does anyone know a place i can send them to be balanced, thanks

I look at it this way.. waste $300 on modifying OEM center bars and risk them coming apart and tearing the car to shreds.. (there is no stinkin way they are going to hold the power).. or spend the money and put 300M center bars in there and be done with it. The 108mm inner cv joints should take it for awhile. If you used corrado outer joints/steering knuckles those simply won't hold up. You'll then need the level 3/5 billet outer joints/hubs. 
For those saying the rears don't need to be nearly as strong.. WRONG. When you launch the car and transfer the power, you are shock loading the drivetrain. The rear axles must actually be stronger than the front. This is per conversation between Frank @DSS and myself while discussing both my setup and yours.
R


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Well i really dont just want to get the axles shortened i would rather get new axles made as i said before, I think that the 108mm joints are really strong and they should take the abuse. But i will talk to the driveshaft shop today and i will see what they say.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Well i really dont just want to get the axles shortened i would rather get new axles made as i said before, I think that the 108mm joints are really strong and they should take the abuse. But i will talk to the driveshaft shop today and i will see what they say.

bout time you decided to get serious about this build!


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

I read most of the last 71 pages just now and I must say that this is one IMPRESSIVE build! I don't care if you are HPA or EIP or even VW themselves this is awesome! And for it to be by someone in their own garage just takes it to another even crazier level!! I can't wait to see it in person!!


----------



## bitsq (Jun 23, 2005)

^^^ lol your just like me, i spent all day sunday reading every single page.. gotta love studying for midterms


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (bitsq)*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (bitsq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bitsq* »_^^^ lol your just like me, i spent all day sunday reading every single page.. gotta love studying for midterms









midterms= more vortex time
congrats harris...so when will we all get to see it for the first time?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*

Well i have finals comming up and i am wrapping up my college life so i wont be able to do much on the corrado. But whenever i have some spare time i will work on it.
The axles are $550 for just 2 shafts no joints from driveshaft shop and the waiting period of 8 to 12 weeks. That really sucks


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

damnn. 2 or 3 months? its all good man, work everything out, then when the axles u will b ready.
THE WORLD WILL BE READY


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

finals are in 3 weeks just fix your car and procrastinate like a good college student


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_finals are in 3 weeks just fix your car and procrastinate like a good college student

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bitsq (Jun 23, 2005)

haha, oi i just finished my midterm i don't want to think about finals!!! even though they start in less than a month


----------



## eurotrashdtm (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: (bitsq)*

what r u studying?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*

WTF? no posts since 3pm?


----------



## bitsq (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrashdtm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashdtm* »_what r u studying?

i'm taking business admin


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Yes i finally got the video to play!!!!!!!!!!!! and all ican say is wow WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

I am graduating dec 16 with a General Business Management degree


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

congrats on your studies...i am àdoing the same but in international buisness and modern languages


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfcorrado* »_congrats on your studies...i am àdoing the same but in international buisness and modern languages









Thats what I am going for too kind of, Major in Spanish w/ a minor in business.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_dood just find some napa axles that fit.... have 2 sets of them... and just keep swapping them out.... aaaaa lifetime warrenty









Im a little late but hell yeah! Taylor knows whats up! haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

VERY NICE!!!!!











_Modified by 94volkswagen at 6:57 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_VERY NICE!!!!!










_Modified by 94volkswagen at 6:57 PM 11-16-2006_

ah yes Great success


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

I vill make hand party now.


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

this post now contains twice as many views as the FAQ


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_this post now contains twice as many views as the FAQ

thats awesome!!!


----------



## pueblorrado v2.0 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_VERY NICE!!!!!










_Modified by 94volkswagen at 6:57 PM 11-16-2006_

Wow Wow WEE Waa!


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

ohh, LOOK! a woman driving!! lets go have sexy time!


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_ohh, LOOK! a woman driving!! lets go have sexy time!

Lets have a sexy party...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

*UPDATE*
Installed the 2 engine wiring harness plugs in the driver side rail, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GREAT SUCCESS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









FINISHED THE WIRING GOIGN TO THE ECU AND MADE IT ALL LOOK PURDY


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
go go go!


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (KeithVH)*

Very nice, How much??
I OWN PAGE 72, GREAT SUCCESS!! 


_Modified by CorradoSLCVR6 at 10:34 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoSLCVR6* »_Very nice, How much??
I OWN PAGE 72, GREAT SUCCESS!! 

_Modified by CorradoSLCVR6 at 10:34 PM 11-17-2006_

you own page 72....put up on up like a ps3








j/k man 
still this build is money


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Wireing looks tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*

Thanks,more progress today and pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

woooohoooooooooo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SRTQuattro (Oct 16, 2006)

i just wanted to say that my srtquattro will smash this corrado, just kidding Harris--- YOU DA MAN!! THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND TOOLS FOR MY INSTALL OF THE "TURBO!"


----------



## SRTQuattro (Oct 16, 2006)

OHH AND I CAN'T FORGET YOUR BROTHER AUDI .... FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT PERSONALLY DON'T KNOW HARRIS AND AUDI, THEY ARE WONDERFUL PEOPLE, THAT GO WELL OUT OF THEIR WAY TO HELP OTHERS AND SINCERELY LOYAL FRIENDS WITH VAST INTELLIGENCE OUTSIDE OF THE (VW) AND AUTOMOTIVE WORLD.... I AM HONORED, TO HAVE THESE TWO BROTHERS AS FRIENDS... CHEERS AND BEERS TO YOU..... AND GO WOLVERINES!!!


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (SRTQuattro)*

Is this Chris with the red SRT4? remmeber me? im andy that had the evo awhile back. so you upgraded the turbo in that thing finally? what did you go with?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HERE YOU GO
This is the 50 sec video a 4 min video will eb up soon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5MWasM0dYc

Harris,
Glad to hear the beast come to life. Happy we could help/sponsor you to get your project completed. My hat is off to you and all of the hard work and dedication you've put into it. Keep the videos coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

hey man i seen yur beast on you tube. i was just scrollin and there it was c32t run wow what a monster...


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

sponsored by streetwerke? random news but cool none-the-less


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VdUbbZ337)*

yup they helped me on few parts by giving me some discount


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 72 pages. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

lets see the interior hari!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_lets see the interior hari!!!!!!
















i dont think you will be seeing any of that today


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







i dont think you will be seeing any of that today









saw it yesterday. just waiting for him to post pics.


----------



## bitsq (Jun 23, 2005)

pics are always good


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (bitsq)*

Boo ya


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DHill)*


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

Every time i watch that video, it brings a tear to my eye, ha jk, but, no i cant get enough


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

what? no progress? even though you're off school?


----------



## DanishDubber (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

If I give you good price, will you install p*ssy magnet ?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DanishDubber)*

*UPDATE*
Installed the dash today and its looking very very very sexy


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

Good work....i'm sure it was the biggest hurdle. PITA!


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I can turn wrenches, I can weld, I have formed metal on an english wheel, but when it comes to putting wires together I get all twisted up just thinking about it!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

It was a PITA, having to hook up all the guages and route all the wiring and install relays and and make itlook good and professional. but now its all done only need to install the seats and rest of the interior


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

keep it up, almost there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

your getting there
bah why not







and


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*

so whats the big box with the red and black buttons for? I see it says calibrate and record.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

LM 1 -WIDEBAND


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

stupid question but where is the roll cage


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

well the interior is still not done i hope to have the interior completed 100% by friday and the roll cage will be in there


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

Harris you are truly blessed, and when my family and I are at the dinner table...I'll say that I'm thankful that I got to see the greatest corrado project of all time [/brown nosing]
Woot page 73 owned! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sodajones)*

73 belongs to me! Great success! Thats 2 in a row, how many times can i say this, awsome car, interior looks good so far


_Modified by CorradoSLCVR6 at 10:44 PM 11-22-2006_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sodajones)*

ahahah thanks man


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

hell yeah lookin good


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

ah yes wideband, sweet


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (baupfhor)*


----------



## sodajones (Oct 5, 2004)

I got owned


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (sodajones)*

Dam skoro gotov http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (sodajones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sodajones* »_I got owned









Yes you did








Happy Thanksgiving guys


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

haris has got too many turbo projects goin on right now.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_haris has got too many turbo projects goin on right now.
















or maybe not enough....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

What a day at work went threw all 73 pages and all I have to say is WOW.... High Five man


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

INTERIOR IS 100% DONE, pics will be up in the morning


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Here is a new vw/audi video site,They gave me my own folder















http://vwaudivideo.vidiac.com/


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

oh you think you are ballerz all of a sudden








oh wait .. you indeed are !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (fastslc)*

c'mon guys, lets not give haris a big head. oops, too late. hehe


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_c'mon guys, lets not give haris a big head. oops, too late. hehe
















lol


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

*INTERIOR PICS*


----------



## monkrocc (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*






















HOLY CRAP THAT THING IS FREAKIN SWEEET!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Oh sweetness!!! Outstanding job Man. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*

Awsome, this car gets better and better every time i see it


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

Awsome, this car gets better and better every time i see it


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

Ahhh its outside the garage, somebody seemed to drive it already...


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

nice, it must be hard to jump into the drivers seat








but it fits the car's personality


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (poorman)*

thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It s a challenge to get in the drvier seat but i will get a momo removable steering wheel, it will help a lot


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

so when does the video come of you ripping around the neighborhood??


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoSLCVR6* »_Awsome, this car gets better and better every time i see it


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It s a challenge to get in the drvier seat but i will get a momo removable steering wheel, it will help a lot
















While you're at the steering wheel, why not just splurge......some more.......and get a set of Blue Sparcos to match?








....._unless somewhere buried in the last 73 pages, you already have 'em but haven't put 'em in yet._.







_In which case, just ignore the dumba$$ from the B6 forum_.
BTW, once again.....*GREAT WORK*!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%@vw* »_
While you're at the steering wheel, why not just splurge......some more.......and get a set of Blue Sparcos to match?








....._unless somewhere buried in the last 73 pages, you already have 'em but haven't put 'em in yet._.







_In which case, just ignore the dumba$$ from the B6 forum_.
BTW, once again.....*GREAT WORK*!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


What car did the Recaros come from? The bolsters look too big to be the Canadian Corrado ones.


----------



## Audioss18 (May 21, 2006)

its just....so....so sexy.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (iAco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iAco* »_

What car did the Recaros come from? The bolsters look too big to be the Canadian Corrado ones.

The seats are out of a jetta they are recaro trophies that i made to fit in a corrado







I woudl sell them i have my mind set on these seats


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

here are a few pics from today after i washed it


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

looks sick! my vote is still for a stock fron tbumper, but that one will look nice too when it gets painted. 

_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_here are a few pics from today after i washed it


















is that some mad negative camber i see?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

omg skeet


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

Can i be the first person to have an official shoot with this car? iId love to come and snap pics of it when it's done!


----------



## aslater (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (602crew)*

dude, i wish so much i had that kind of cash to pun into mine. i am so jealous..
looks so nice man.


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (aslater)*

uhhhh hehehe FIRE! FIRE!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I OWN 74!! (had to do it)










_Modified by Denver_Larry at 6:27 PM 11-25-2006_


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (Denver_Larry)*

nice...looks so much better all together....not that we didnt get the idea during the build...just nice to see it without having to use my super imagining powers.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

is it street legal registed and insured yada yada?? id love to see a video going down your street or something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

She does need an AWD alignment job brother... bad. I know that should be the easiest of your concerns but the pics are like... screaming at you..... Cheera for the hell of a job on this car 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*

still pretty sure he needs axles first


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwapasionado* »_She does need an AWD alignment job brother... bad. I know that should be the easiest of your concerns but the pics are like... screaming at you..... Cheera for the hell of a job on this car 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you think someone builds a car of this caliber and doesn't realize the wheels are out of alignment? He doesn't have the axles yet and he pushed it into the driveway so it's not going to be screaming down the road just yet


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

ooo. gotcha. 

.....Yea those axles usually do help with the whole driving part of the car lol.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_Can i be the first person to have an official shoot with this car? iId love to come and snap pics of it when it's done!

That woudl be awesome


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (aslater)*

That thing kicks some serious ass, congrats on the build


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

You know 94 and retro you two guys should get your cars together and do a photo shoot!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (aslater)*


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

looking real good. did you decide if you are keeping the fk wheels or going with something else yet?


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_



You can kiss your spine good-bye right now


----------



## GTIaudiophile (Apr 16, 2006)

^yeah the angle on that harness over the bar does look disturbing to me as well.
Great looking car though! good to see it all together!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (GTIaudiophile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIaudiophile* »_^yeah the angle on that harness over the bar does look disturbing to me as well.
Great looking car though! good to see it all together!

WHY?Please explain


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

so whens that video of u driving the thing comming? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## potholedodger (Aug 23, 2006)

wow i wish i would have seen this biuld from the begining. cause im way to lazy to read all these pages. 
but from what i have seen skipping through the pages. wow nice build man.


----------



## Mellonpopr (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://vwaudivideo.vidiac.com
that's my fault








my friend Ronald (RonN) and I were talking about your car at work the other day and the need for a vw/audi video site to show them off. I just got it running. excellent project!
please don't forget to upload your vw/audi vids to the site going forward http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
WHY?Please explain









I don't have the complete answer for you. I'm sure these guys will come back with some good information. I do have some info on it becasue I'm working on a roll cage design with a guy for my BMW 2002. 
The manufacturer of your harness should have installation specs for it. They will tell you the angle at which the rear strap should be relative to the top of the seat so that the force of an impact isn't channeled into compacting your spine. 
If the angle isn't right one of many things can happen. If you've got a 4-point harness, the force of the inpact can push you down and you slide out from under your harness. If you've got a 5 or 6 point harness, the force of the impact can press down on your shoulders while holding your butt in place and it can do nasty things to your back. 
Every harness system that I've ever seen has strict specifications for how high the rear mounting point should be to make sure they're safe. 
Great build. Thanks for posting so thoroughly. 
Pete


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_LM 1 -WIDEBAND

I harris, i see you still have my old wideband! yes, a part of my evo will help you out!


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

you guys are crazy the harnesses look fine it appears he has them running to the stock rear locations which is perfectly fine. they dont appear to be running right to the floor behind the seat which would not be ok. optimal place ment would be on the rear c pillar though, or the cage altered to have a harness bar on it.


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_you guys are crazy the harnesses look fine it appears he has them running to the stock rear locations which is perfectly fine. they dont appear to be running right to the floor behind the seat which would not be ok. optimal place ment would be on the rear c pillar though, or the cage altered to have a harness bar on it.

it should be fine... it is going to the rear. when it crosses over the cage bar it seems to make it around level with the rear seat


----------



## PedroGringo (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_you guys are crazy the harnesses look fine it appears he has them running to the stock rear locations which is perfectly fine. they dont appear to be running right to the floor behind the seat which would not be ok. optimal place ment would be on the rear c pillar though, or the cage altered to have a harness bar on it.

I guess the point I was trying to tell you was that the installation info with the harness will tell you exactly how it should be mounted. I can't tell from the photos if it is right. I also don't know what kind of harnesses they are. Follow the install guide and you'll be fine. 
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (PedroGringo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PedroGringo* »_
I guess the point I was trying to tell you was that the installation info with the harness will tell you exactly how it should be mounted. I can't tell from the photos if it is right. I also don't know what kind of harnesses they are. Follow the install guide and you'll be fine. 
Pete

well i would make the suggestion to move them up to the roll bar... if the car rolls the rear mounting points are to low and could cause some serious back damage.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya they look off centered as well, like they are pulling towards the center, that can't be good either
can you not just mount them to the roll bar directly behind the seats?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (aslater)*











_Modified by turbodub06 at 9:39 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Sorry, I just couldn't allow this one to be relegated to page 2.








Bahdunka*bump* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stealth42o (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (sodajones)*

Speechless 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Stealth42o)*

bump for some new pics and some axle info


----------



## jjwl89 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

Once again, great work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was wondering though if you are going to tie the wideband into the SM4 or just use it externally.


----------



## mik3d (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (Denver_Larry)*


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (mik3d)*

nice


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (mik3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik3d* »_


hehe


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Great to see this is still progressing well! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see lots of videos!


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

all i have to say is this:
Interior =





























(speechless)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and hopefully ur axles xome in a box like this http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Vr6Cameron (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

Quote, originally posted by 94volkswagen » 
LM 1 -WIDEBAND 
okay make fun if you want but can someone fill me in on what that is and what it does?








ps: page 75 owned


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (Vr6Cameron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Cameron* »_Quote, originally posted by 94volkswagen » 
LM 1 -WIDEBAND 
okay make fun if you want but can someone fill me in on what that is and what it does?








ps: page 75 owned

it shows air fuel in car real time.... basically its a way to help make sure your car doesnt blow up


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it shows air fuel in car real time.... basically its a way to help make sure your car doesnt blow up

And a bit more. You can show real time a/f with an XD-1 gauge. The LM-1 actually allows you to log as well. Both the LM-1 and XD-1 run off of a wide band O2. The Innovate system is very nicely edone. Klaus is an awesome engineer.
Innovate also has a lot of other tools for tuning engines.
http://www.innovatemotorsports.com
The forums have some really good information for tuning. Everything you ever wanted to know about O2 sensors and a bunch of other stuff as well.
Brian


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (stickman)*


----------



## Vr6Cameron (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

real time a/f mix....i can see where that could be helpfull


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Vr6Cameron)*

for real?


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (Vr6Cameron)*

anxiously awaiting a video of this beast.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_anxiously awaiting a video of this beast.

there are 2 or 3 a few pages back


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

hmmmmm could this be your corrado? I think so.looks good so far. one pretty sick machine thumbs up here and im all smiles.




































http://vwaudivideo.vidiac.com/...5.htm
http://vwaudivideo.vidiac.com/...1.htm
http://vwaudivideo.vidiac.com/...a.htm


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Racer16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer16* »_hmmmmm could this be your corrado? I think so.looks good so far. one pretty sick machine thumbs up here and im all smiles.




































http://vwaudivideo.vidiac.com/...5.htm
http://vwaudivideo.vidiac.com/...1.htm
http://vwaudivideo.vidiac.com/...a.htm

That would be it.....pretty cool vortex hasnt censored that site....I hope they dont http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

HARIS ANYTHING NEW? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

ooOOoooh! hadnt seen that last video there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Harris what r u doing about that front bumper?? Is it even going to get painted?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_Harris what r u doing about that front bumper?? Is it even going to get painted?

Well i mounted the front bumper ,but i hope to get someoen tto spray it for me until i get a whole respray and pull the fenders.
I am gettign near my college dasy so i have finals in a week, so i have to spend all of my time finishing up projects and bunch of other things to be able to graduate in 2 weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

I hear that man ^^ Good luck to yah!


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_i have finals in a week

me too
but i dont have an C32T, wish i did, good luck on congrasts on graduatiion










_Modified by Darrsh at 12:00 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Im only a jr in HS but my midterm for honors spanish 4 is tomorrow and i cant stop thinking about getting my license next week


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

i vote for a stock front bumper and no camber, but then again its not mine and this is still the coolest car ever














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

i didnt see that last video, wow, sounds great, even if it isnt tuned completely yet. i say cut a big [email protected] hole in the hood and run the exhaust like that. get a junk hood and do it, that would kick ass


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (hotrados)*

i wanna try that thing out in snow !


----------



## Barry G60 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

What a nice Corrado!
It's excellent.
Very good job.
Regards from FRANCE
Barry


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Barry G60)*

Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A few pics of my wheels back from the paint booth


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Barry G60)*

Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A few pics of my wheels back from the paint booth


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from the B6 forum.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*

Damn....missed page 76.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (jsmyle1%@vw)*

i always like your wheels on YOUR car, good thing u kept em


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

im glad you are keeping those wheels too, thanks for the long awaited update!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thanks for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A few pics of my wheels back from the paint booth



















DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Where or how are you going to map the EMS? It's like running pig rich for the moment, also seem you got some miss fires. Are you running wasted spark for the moment or direct fire, sequential or batch injection?
Sorry to bother you with those questions, but I am running an almost identical setup (2.8l BDF) with DTA.
Here’s a pic;
























Added two more pic's.


_Modified by MarcoVR6SC at 12:02 PM 12-6-2006_


----------



## grippin wide!! (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

when can we see it goin SIDEWAYZ?!


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

guys you are definatly running pressure against me







dont worry I'll do too


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (bdfcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdfcorrado* »_guys you are definatly running pressure against me







dont worry I'll do too

huh?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Barry G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barry G60* »_What a nice Corrado!
It's excellent.
Very good job.
Regards from FRANCE
Barry









add france to the list of watching countries.


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Where or how are you going to map the EMS? It's like running pig rich for the moment, also seem you got some miss fires. Are you running wasted spark for the moment or direct fire, sequential or batch injection?
Sorry to bother you with those questions, but I am running an almost identical setup (2.8l BDF) with DTA.

_Modified by MarcoVR6SC at 12:02 PM 12-6-2006_

its is untuned at the moment.. that is just getting it started after the build, and no tuning. 
were you meaning you had a simmilar setup as far as drivetrane? or stand alone?

BTW: PAGE 76 OOOWWWNNNEEEDDD!!!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

Wheels look sexy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_
its is untuned at the moment.. that is just getting it started after the build, and no tuning. 
were you meaning you had a simmilar setup as far as drivetrane? or stand alone?

BTW: PAGE 76 OOOWWWNNNEEEDDD!!!

I mean, stand alone (mine is DTA though), but the 2.8 has the same electrical configuration as the R32. I’ve kept my 5 speed tranny (almost new and with Peloquin).


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_
I mean, stand alone (mine is DTA though), but the 2.8 has the same electrical configuration as the R32. I’ve kept my 5 speed tranny (almost new and with Peloquin).


Well you will have to talk to kevin black i have no clue what the settings are.


----------



## anotherproject (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

fellas, are you looking to install complete r32 running gear and suspension? I have been thinking about the engineering and possibility of scrapping my A2 VR6 swap and picking up a complete R32 donor, but I an thinking you would pretty much have to completely chop out the floor and fab everything for suspension/drivetrain mounts from tubing? What is your plan there? iBtchin' project(s) though!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (anotherproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anotherproject* »_fellas, are you looking to install complete r32 running gear and suspension? I have been thinking about the engineering and possibility of scrapping my A2 VR6 swap and picking up a complete R32 donor, but I an thinking you would pretty much have to completely chop out the floor and fab everything for suspension/drivetrain mounts from tubing? What is your plan there? iBtchin' project(s) though!!!!

Did you read any of this thread? go back and have a look







but yes u are pretty much right... u need to cut the floor pan


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (anotherproject)*

what is his plan? did you not read any of the pages except this one on this thread?


----------



## anotherproject (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (HumboldtCorrado)*

he did all this in his corrado - which is incredible BTW, but I am interested in a GTI - I guess for all purposes the same car, but I was unclear if he had pieced together synchro drive train or 4-motion. Further investigation was required on my part. He indeed built the car I want, nice work too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (anotherproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anotherproject* »_he did all this in his corrado - which is incredible BTW, but I am interested in a GTI - I guess for all purposes the same car, but I was unclear if he had pieced together synchro drive train or 4-motion. Further investigation was required on my part. He indeed built the car I want, nice work too.

this car was a synchro, converted to 4-motion.... and yea it would be about the same amount of work to do in a GTI


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mk2 gti? more work than the corrado. The floor tunnel has to be enlarged to fit the drive shaft. The corrado and mk3s already have a larger tunnel for syncro..


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

HEre are afew pics with the freshly painted wheels on the C32T
















_Modified by 94volkswagen at 4:00 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_HEre are afew pics with the freshly painted wheels on the C32T















_Modified by 94volkswagen at 4:00 PM 12-8-2006_

Damn already got the braggin plate


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

PS - Have you driven it yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (jettag60)*

NO i have not driven it i dont have AXLES i just pushed it outside to take a few pics. The plate is old i had that plate for a long time when my corrado was syncro a few years back


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Looking good Haris, hopefully I can stop by this week before I head to CA.


----------



## anotherproject (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: (baupfhor)*

would be fairly doable though on the GTI with the rallye floor pan in the rear? I guess clearance at the back of the firewall/trans tunnel is adequate though? Would still have to fab a new rear mount/suspension setup though, no way to utilize the rear arms from the rallye and "just" fab a new rear diff mount for the 4-motion instead of the syncro parts?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (anotherproject)*

Seriously dude, just read the damn thread. He is using syncro rear suspension with modifications to fit the haldex gear. You can find all of this info on pages 1-10 or so I would say. Just scroll until you see pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

....(note to self: DON'T RACE ANY JAZZ BLUE CORRADOS WITH C/F HOODS)
Soooooo nice man.... that thing better see plenty of shows.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (anotherproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anotherproject* »_he did all this in his corrado - which is incredible BTW, but I am interested in a GTI - I guess for all purposes the same car, but I was unclear if he had pieced together synchro drive train or 4-motion. Further investigation was required on my part. He indeed built the car I want, nice work too.

Hey if you have any questions please look in the begining of this thread or IM me lets not have this discussion again on this thread ok,please. Thanks


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

How much longer till those damn axels come in and we see a video of the car rolling around?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackMKAY3* »_How much longer till those damn axels come in and we see a video of the car rolling around?

yeah haris when??!!!


----------



## rmn (Sep 12, 2003)

Excellent work Harris, i must get some time to work on my own one


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
Damn already got the braggin plate









Should change your plate to;
I 8 A R 3 2
Car is looking good!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_
Should change your plate to;
I 8 A R 3 2
Car is looking good!

Lol, thats pretty good.....if he doesnt take it I just might


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_
Should change your plate to;
I 8 A R 3 2
Car is looking good!

bahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

what sideskirts are you going with? you need something there, because it looks funny with the bumper being so much lower than the rockers.
get some fricken axles!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*























I will get some side skirts but not sure what as of now and i will get the axles hopefully at the end of next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

woo hoo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

holy frickin poke batman! nice wheels dude.
Just a question: are you keeping the outside jazz blue or whatever that color is? or is the whole car getting resprayed DBP? cuz i know the bay is already.... just wondering. AMAZING PROJECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

Thanks the car is going to be resprayed DBP to match everything else.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_Damn already got the braggin plate









It was syncro'd before.


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
It was syncro'd before.

he also mentioned that already! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lilbacon3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
_Modified by 94volkswagen at 4:00 PM 12-8-2006_

lower it


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like! How much??


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Came a long way!!! Great work man! Can wait to hear the report when you get to drive it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

page 77 owned.


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

hey terry. hit me up on AIM
*silvr rcr*


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

Is this the longest buildup in vortex history?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (5+1=GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5+1=GLI* »_Is this the longest buildup in vortex history?


No, this is. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2470106


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_

No, this is. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2470106 

NO ITS NOT,why does it matter


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
NO ITS NOT,why does it matter
















yeah, 30 pages vs. 77.


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_
yeah, 30 pages vs. 77.









Not even close.....Haris started this back in August 05


----------



## Roccos_rock (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

Ive been following this thread since it started. Congrats on the build. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_

No, this is. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2470106 

jackass!


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
jackass!

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSLC (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

The first time I found this thread it was bigger than that. I spent part of my afternoon at work reading the entire build. (it was 41 pages at the time) Keep up the good work Harris!


----------



## distr0 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: (MikeSLC)*

aaaand, subscribed!
amazing work... i almost hope you HAVEN'T kept track of the costs so far, that would be one scary bill


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats amazing..Any current HP numbers? Maybe a video ?


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_
Not even close.....Haris started this back in August 05









yeah, that guys certifyably a retard for even thinking any other project scratches the surface of this one. also, terry, i hear your r32jetta is bad ass. hope to see it soon! meaning, bring it down with Russ on new years!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackMKAY3* »_x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're the one who puts "soon to be turbo" in their profile


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
You're the one who puts "soon to be turbo" in their profile









and your hot stuff with your 42mpg







get lost


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEguy* »_and your hot stuff with your 42mpg







get lost

Dude, seriously, what is all your problems? Did anyone think to read posts? And MPG for a TDI is like posting dyno charts.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Stop the arguing dang it


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Stop the arguing dang it









He is right. Keep it real, I'd hate to see this thread go kaput
because some folk decided to crap in it.
Both Haris and his efforts on the car and thread deserve better.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (izzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *izzo* »_He is right. Keep it real, I'd hate to see this thread go kaput
because some folk decided to crap in it.
Both Haris and his efforts on the car and thread deserve better.

Exactly! That's why I made one joke and people totally took it out of context and blamed me for one idiots comment. Like I said, read the posts fools. I wasn't even making a comment about Harris's project. Damn.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Exactly! That's why I made one joke and people totally took it out of context and blamed me for one idiots comment. Like I said, read the posts fools. I wasn't even making a comment about Harris's project. Damn.

lets lay off this guy and get back on track. whats going on with the axles haris?


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Haris sorry I never got back to BG before I left was super busy, with packing and stuff. Can't wait to see the finished project. I'll keep you updated on how mine goes hopefully I'll have a harness for it come january. If my son qualifies for Loretta Lynns this year(motocross nationals) I'll be out this summer with the car. Otherwise you'll just have to make a road trip to ca to see it. 
Well I'm on the road to CA take it easy man


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Not4show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Not4show* »_Haris sorry I never got back to BG before I left was super busy, with packing and stuff. Can't wait to see the finished project. I'll keep you updated on how mine goes hopefully I'll have a harness for it come january. If my son qualifies for Loretta Lynns this year(motocross nationals) I'll be out this summer with the car. Otherwise you'll just have to make a road trip to ca to see it. 
Well I'm on the road to CA take it easy man









road trip road trip road trip!!!!


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

axles?


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (beercity)*

^ x2


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dillybob333)*

^ x3


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

axles cough....








did you ask santa for them like youre supposed to?


----------



## MADRADDOMAN (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (hubbell)*

WOW! What a car! 
It's done with an unsurpassable degree of accuracy. 
Thanks for doing this to your Corrado.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Criscone25 (Jul 25, 2006)

no need for rear spacers







looks good i love it


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Criscone25)*

Well the reason why i have no updates is that the sm4 ecu decided to take a crap on me a few weeks ago and it was a hussle waiting for the new one to come in and i finally got a new ecu in but now i have to readjust the tune to be able to start it again, hopefully tommoorw it will be runing again and i have to find alternate plugs for the R motor, I will haeva update soon


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

keep it going H http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

well the car is real close to starting and its real cold outside so i hope i get to it soona nd get this thing done asap


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

SWEET!!!!!!! let us know how it goes!


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

Is the spoiler still wired to go up???


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

Still working ont he corrado ,i dotn have a lot of time but i think i shoud have it together real soon.
The spoiler is still wired up and will work i would never serafice that bad ass part of a corrado


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

anything new since 2007 hit?








Edit: page 78 OWND! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

i cant wait to see this beast the c32t on the road!!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Hey
Well i got it to start today runs good,it was the ****ty plugs that have been fouled out,So i have som new once in it and it runs nice, The idle needs to be adjusted and the tps dialed in.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

whats left? axles, exhaust, tuning, paint?


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEguy* »_whats left? axles, exhaust, tuning, paint?

time slip


----------



## TieRod (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"Retrographic"* »_time slip

And video of the run cooresponding with said slip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (Dillybob333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dillybob333* »_
And video of the run cooresponding with said slip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

plus in car footage lol. iam j/k.


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

sooo wat u have left to do??? ohh i know...

A VIDEO FOR US!!!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4tw* »_A VIDEO FOR US!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Waiting


----------



## VR6_MAN (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Apsik)*

X2


----------



## Gibbon-uk (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (VR6_MAN)*

Hi there,
I'm a new member on here from the uk, I've been checking out the vortex forums for a few months now and thought I'd better join up and make my first post on your thread. This is by far the best build up thread i've read on here and uk forums, much respect to you!!!
Good luck man, keep up the good work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gibbon-uk)*

Wow never adventure this far out from mkiv fourm but damn 17 months and still going looks like its getting kinda close. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Gibbon-uk)*

sickest build i've seen in a while and i thought i was cool doing AWD in my MK4 lol... Good job man


----------



## rhodesman (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

ha ha, I love this thread! I keep forgetting about it then like a month later I'm all "hey what the corrado .:R32 doing", and the updates are like "okay so I installed new plugs".







Great build, I can't wait to see how she runs...and pics!!!! 
Great job man, keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rhodesman)*

Update
The front axles are going to be here tommorow and then the car will be towed to my friuends shop to get the axles shortened to length.
I am finishing the brake lines in the front and bleeding the brakes and the clutch over the weekend, I Am excited


----------



## jjwl89 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Only the front axles? So much for AWD... Just kidding. Awesome build, can't wait to see some video of this beast in action. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (jjwl89)*

i already have the rear axles


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*








rool:


----------



## cshevlin (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

i cant wait....


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_i already have the rear axles 

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Yeah, axles!!!*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap....cant wait


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_i already have the rear axles 

what axles did you use in the back


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

UPDATE
I finally finished making all the front hard brake lines and installing the steel braided lines in the front , i also used the blue dot racing brake fluid and bleed the brakes,i also bleed the clutch. Everythign went awesome. I also finished some small items ont he car i hope to be able to have the axles done withing a week thats what i was promised.






















rear axles are r32


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_UPDATE
I finally finished making all the front hard brake lines and installing the steel braided lines in the front , i also used the blue dot racing brake fluid and bleed the brakes,i also bleed the clutch. Everythign went awesome. I also finished some small items ont he car i hope to be able to have the axles done withing a week thats what i was promised.






















rear axles are r32









not for nutting but i had bad experience with blue dot racing fluid. From what i experienced it was very corrosive to the hard lines and master cylinder.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_UPDATE
I finally finished making all the front hard brake lines and installing the steel braided lines in the front , i also used the blue dot racing brake fluid and bleed the brakes,i also bleed the clutch. Everythign went awesome. I also finished some small items ont he car i hope to be able to have the axles done withing a week thats what i was promised.






















rear axles are r32









woohoooo!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_UPDATE
I finally finished making all the front hard brake lines and installing the steel braided lines in the front , i also used the blue dot racing brake fluid and bleed the brakes,i also bleed the clutch. Everythign went awesome. I also finished some small items ont he car i hope to be able to have the axles done withing a week thats what i was promised.






















rear axles are r32









yeay! nice job harris... BTW, i just bought my 1997 Estoril blue M3. i am starting to buy parts for the turbo build up! <--soon to be 500+RWHP M3!!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_UPDATE
I finally finished making all the front hard brake lines and installing the steel braided lines in the front , i also used the blue dot racing brake fluid and bleed the brakes,i also bleed the clutch. Everythign went awesome. I also finished some small items ont he car i hope to be able to have the axles done withing a week thats what i was promised.






















rear axles are r32









awsome, can't wait to see a video








so did rear axles work without shortening?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

Nop they have to be shortened as well, I ordered some axles for the front to be shortened and they are not the right axles they did not have the right inner joint. SO the search continues


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Man o man that just sucks, hope everything get workef out with your axles


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

:tear:


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Nop they have to be shortened as well, I ordered some axles for the front to be shortened and they are not the right axles they did not have the right inner joint. SO the search continues









man, thats sh!ty. hope you find some axles soon
would you mind telling how much the rears had to be shortened? sorry if it was said somewhere before, its been a while since i've read the whole thread page by page so i might have forgot.


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*

dam i was getting excited








good luck with getting the right axles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nineball12 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubClub1* »_good luck with getting the right axles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The left one's too


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (nineball12)*

*TERIBLE NEWS*
*MY WORST FEAR BECAME REALITY LAST NIGHT*
Well this is how it started. The car started runing funny not too long ago and making some wierd knocking sounds and scraiping sounds. So yesterday i called my friend to help me figure out what it was, and we came to a conclusion that the motor was real hard to TURN OVER. So i took the pan off and guess what it was full of bearing debris





























Looks like the rods were resized wrong and it spun a rob bearing or something it just beat it to death and i think it messed up the rod and the piston, It messed up the other bearings a lil as well. The other pistons have some minor scratches as well but they might be able to be used, the crank is scored up pretty bad on CYL #2 i hope that the r32 crank can be saved. The cyl #2 did not even have a bearing on it thats how much it shreaded it and that allowed the piston to contact the head a lil so i am not sure if it damaged the head i hope not.
*I AM SO PISSED*




































I Am very pissed and i know that the machine shop will not do a damn thing about it. 
*NEW PLAN *
Send everything to schimmel and let him tell me what i need to replace and let him assemble the motor because i cant take the chance no more. 


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 9:30 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

WOW. hope everything gets back on track bro. 




























you had custom sized rods? good luck with everything my dude.


_Modified by fourthchirpin at 10:35 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

Jees dude, that sucks... what machine shop did you send it to, Scottys? if so, ive heard about their mis-tolerances in their machining.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

thansk guys
Wel i used 84 mm stock bore pistons with oversized wrist pins to 22mm. I hope to salvage most of it but i think it will need a new rod and a piston at the least and i hope the crank can be fixed if not then my wallet is going to hurt real bad. Pro machine did the work which is the old scotty's. I AM SO PISSED


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*TERIBLE NEWS*.....
*MY WORST FEAR BECAME REALITY LAST NIGHT*......
*NEW PLAN *
Send everything to schimmel and let him tell me what i need to replace and let him assemble the motor because i cant take the chance no more. 



sounds like a good plan. no shame in outsourcing something so critical....
think of it this way, if all it took was money, we would all have projects as unique as this,, there will always being bumps and detours in the path, just keep the original goal in mind and persist.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

Sorry to hear that. I think we should set up a donation account so this car will get done already.


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thansk guys
Wel i used 84 mm stock bore pistons with oversized wrist pins to 22mm. I hope to salvage most of it but i think it will need a new rod and a piston at the least and i hope the crank can be fixed if not then my wallet is going to hurt real bad. Pro machine did the work which is the old scotty's. I AM SO PISSED

ahhh, scotty's guys suck at machining! they ****ed up so many import motors over the years!! when eric had his shop they mis surfaced at least 10 heads!! i saw a honda motor that had 3 different bore diameters honed in for the same sized pistons in each cyclinder!!!! after that eric started sending motors to darton for sleaving. ****ING SCOTTYS RETARDS!! that **** pisses me off!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

yup, but schimmel is the best of the best i sent him a email and i hope that i can send my motor to him soon and let him build it and do whatever he wants to allow me a guaranteed 650awd hp.









The pistons scrapped the block up a lil too i hope that i can reuse the 84mm pistons.










_Modified by 94volkswagen at 10:29 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

dam man good luck with that. schimmel is the **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

i think we need a moment of silence.


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

oh man, really sorry to hear that, it sux. I hate when shops screw up like that and im sure they wouldnt do anything about it.
Hope everything turns out alright


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (jettaboy_gtx)*


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

im sorry that happend bro... i think in almost every project theres a set back week, then everything really starts to come together.. good luck and i hope minimal dammage was done the the 3.2


----------



## GLIde (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

-Who would win in a fight Schimmel or God?
-Trick question, Schimmel is God.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (GLIde)*

Sorry to hear the bad news, I was hoping to see you beating on all those guys out there who think they are fast. 
Well I have a garage lined up for my car so hopefully i can get it downloaded out of the trailer next week and start working on it again
Later man, hope you can save your block








I know you have sourced just about everywhere for axles, did you try Raxles.com? 


_Modified by Not4show at 5:37 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (GLIde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIde* »_-Who would win in a fight Schimmel or God?
-Trick question, Schimmel is God.

Who would win in a ping-pong match--Schimmel or a hurricane? Note: the name of the hurricane is Hurricane Schimmel.


----------



## Urieal (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (thevisualedge)*









this makes me sad


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Urieal)*

*SOME PICS*


OIl pan with my bearings


The rod that spun a bearing, its black from heat


The piston that was hitting the head,









The other piston scrapped on the side http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

My oil pump screen after i cleaned some debis out with a magnet

F'ed up crank 

The turbo , hope its ok 

THIS SUCKS


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

omfg, wtf


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Schimmel is the man. I'm trying to get him a rabbit or R32 so he can turn it into a VR6T Alcohol beast in the 7's







Let me know when u send it so i can go take a look at his shop


----------



## cshevlin (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

o wtf......dude that sucks.....good luck on the rebuild..


----------



## ruddzvwdream (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

whoa, hopelessly devoted, this is our lives. A true veeduber good luck man!!!!! She will run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I will bow before it


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (ruddzvwdream)*

man im sorry to hear harris








however, i am glad to hear it will still be in good hands with bill. keep us updated.


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif best of luck to the rebuild


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (kleinergti1)*

that looks real expensive


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_that looks real expensive









yeah that what i was thinking. Man that just sucks.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Toffeerado)*

This is definitely very unfortunate because it's such a fun project to watch but also an expensive mistake. But just a question to ask. Who assembled the motor and more importantly who MEASURED the rods/crank/bearings before you had any machine work done? If it were you, did you measure all the bits before install especialy after a machine shop did whatever to them? THAT would have been your first mistake setting you up for ultimate failure. I'm very sorry to hear though as it's upsetting thing but you can only blame yourself for not checking their work. If they built the motor that would be a different story. Good luck though, still watching this thread.


_Modified by d-bot at 8:49 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

Nobody makes a 3.2L drop in rod that doesn't require resizing? I learned about american machine shops the first time i visited one. They bored my cylinders. They bored one of them through the main bearings until the boring bar broke.


_Modified by Geoff Rood at 6:56 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Geoff Rood)*

well a local shop did all the work i just droped the pistons and the crank. they are trusted around here they do good work for me when i fix cars for customers and i dont know what was wrong. They build bad ass v8 but you know how those american motors dont have tight tolerances like our cars so i have no clue whats up. I am devastated


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

keep your head up, it will all be worth it when you are driving it in the end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm with lucas. It will definitely be worth it. Just take your time, and you'll appriciate it in the end. If it were easy, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

That really sucks man. Keep your spirits up!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

exactly, scotts does build nice v8s, but they build **** for imports. ive enver heard anything but bad stuff about them and what they machine for imports. either they only are competent for domestic engines or the just dont give a **** about the import motors and dont pay attention.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (rt turbo)*








I may have shed a tear... 

That sucks! 
Heres a thought... I used to spend money every month on car magazines, that was before I started surfing the net and more specifically the Vortex. Now I get all my info from the net and hardly every buy any magazines (alright maybe a couple







).
Okay back to my though... we are all enjoying this build and Harris has been good enough to take the time to post tons of information, pics and even a couple videos. This is the Corrado we all wish we could build so why not make a donation to a good cause?
I mean it don't have to be anything big but I think $10 from each of us would go a long way to getting this finished faster. 
* Harris- post up you Paypal and I will start by sending you $10 *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

*THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GUYS*
This really sucks cause i was planing on having the axles done, they the wrong axles came in, then the motor messed up. So if everything would have gone according to plan i was planing on having the corrado drivable and ready to be tuned in 2 weeks. Now it looks like its going to be a while again, any help is appreciated and again thanks for everything.








---------PAYPAL ADDRESS-----------
*[email protected]*
LOVE YOU GUYS


----------



## MikeSLC (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I'm officially declaring this a national disaster. Please send your support today... think of the pistons.. for less than thirty cents a day you could provide them with new rings.. and freshly honed cylinders to sleep in..
I joined the vortex because after reading 42 pages of this build in one sitting I felt I had to. Good luck Harris.
80 OWNED!!! YES!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSLC)*

$10 sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_








I may have shed a tear... 

That sucks! 
Heres a thought... I used to spend money every month on car magazines, that was before I started surfing the net and more specifically the Vortex. Now I get all my info from the net and hardly every buy any magazines (alright maybe a couple







).
Okay back to my though... we are all enjoying this build and Harris has been good enough to take the time to post tons of information, pics and even a couple videos. This is the Corrado we all wish we could build so why not make a donation to a good cause?
I mean it don't have to be anything big but I think $10 from each of us would go a long way to getting this finished faster. 
* Harris- post up you Paypal and I will start by sending you $10 *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_$10 sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*$10 just sent!*


_Modified by Bobcdn at 2:42 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

$10 sent. hope it helps.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

THANKS GUYS>>> I LOVE YOU









*turbodub06*
*Bobcdn*
*MilfDubs*


----------



## MADRADDOMAN (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I'm sorry. I really feel for you. It's a minor set back but things will work out.....they always do! Just keep thinking of 650AWDhp!







You've done a great job. Keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again for creating the C32T


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (MADRADDOMAN)*

Oh Noooooooes!!!
As I read the disaster my balls started aching.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

lets get these donations rollin guys!!!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Nonight i took the motor out and took everything apart















The motor was real hard to turn over even with the main caps loosened i have no idea what caused this because when i put it together it was turning over normally, the main bearings are not damaged just minor scratches,


























The water pump fell apart and scratched the bay


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

wow, im stunned, dont lose hope!!!!! we all wanna see this beast drive with all 4 tires leavin rubber!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Man, I feel really really bad for you. It does sux. I assume that you guys didn't plastigage them? NOT that you SHOULD have to, but I have learned never to trust any machine shop.
The problem with machine shops is that you never know who is working on your stuff. Even a shop that comes highly recommended as being the best has some form of a retard working for them and on an off day will screw the pooch on someones stuff.
2 Cases in point (My Personal - Same Engine build mind you)
I bring my block (low mileage formerly perfect running engine) and pistons to a well renound race shop a while back to have it bored. I go to pick it up and notice something odd. I inquire. They tell be that the bore from the factory was crooked and when they put on on the boring machine it threw off the initial pass and they needed to sleeve one cyl to correct it. I have been doing machine work for a long time and know they were so full of BS. They over bored it and need to sleeve it to cover their ass. ..bottom line.. I took my stuff and left, never to return. Luckily, I had another block that I took elsewhere. (Not to mention they didn't even call me to tell me this to give me the option)








So, I go to another machine shop well recommended. They bore my block (all good there), resize my Rods and install the intermediate shaft bearings. The owner did the rods while I was there, so I know they were done right. I still plastigage'd them though to verify. Anyway, after I get home I look at the Intermediate shaft bearings in the block and it looked like they used a socket and hammer to install them. I put the IM shaft in and notice that it is too tight. Someone who would have taken the machine shops work for granted would have fubar'ed their engine if they would have put it together as is. I don't know what is going on these days...
I could have done all of the machine work myself, but time is money. in the end, I ended up doing most of it myself anyway. sigh..

On a side note: By looking at that one piston, that thing is fubar. It appears to me that the rod bearing did not cause that, but rather either the motor got too hot, the bore was too tight, etc. That is not wear from metal coming from the rods, but was due to a piston seizure where the piston got too hot or the tolerances were too tight that the piston stuck to the wall for an instant. Sometimes, this may or may not even stall the engine for a split second. Take it FWIW, but I have seen it thousands of time. One thing is for sure. After it happens, it's all over. Maybe it could have been from hitting the head as you mentioned though and stemmed from there. Based on the blue big end of the rod, it appears that a bearing(s) may have been too tight as well and there may have been a few things wrong.
Regardless, it sounds like you are going to let Shimmel do it, so hopefully you have better luck there.
Shawn


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sdezego)*

thanks for the info

Well this is what i had the shop do 
-bore the block to get fresh surface
-files the rings for each cylinder
-resized the rods
-installed the piston on the rod 
-installed the filed rings on piston
-balance and blueprint the bottom end
I only installed vw oem bearings and dropped in the pistons/rods
--The motor turned normal when i put it together
-I think that the rod was not resized right and that the bearing was going out and spun it and then totaly grinded it away ,i could not hear this becasue the exhaust was open straight up..
-- The way that i found that something was wrong is when i wouldstart the motor it would run then make some kind of whining/scratching sound and then the motor it would stall. Then i would try to start it and then the started could not turn it over anymore untill i came back about 10 min later or so then it would start and do the same thing.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


----------



## VRpower6 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

holy crap man, same thing happened to me on my vrt swap. exactly the same thing. i was so pissed off when it happened i didnt touch the jetta for 4 months straight. i left it sit in the garage, in pieces. pissed off. i feel your hurt but schimmel will treat you right. i'm really sorry to hear about this but keep your head up, not many people pull this kind of isht off, you should be proud either way my man. post up your paypal account name so we can all donate a little to a good cause. i wanna see this on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
On a side note: By looking at that one piston, that thing is fubar. It appears to me that the rod bearing did not cause that, but rather either the motor got too hot, the bore was too tight, etc. That is not wear from metal coming from the rods, but was due to a piston seizure where the piston got too hot or the tolerances were too tight that the piston stuck to the wall for an instant. Sometimes, this may or may not even stall the engine for a split second. Take it FWIW, but I have seen it thousands of time. One thing is for sure. After it happens, it's all over. Maybe it could have been from hitting the head as you mentioned though and stemmed from there. Based on the blue big end of the rod, it appears that a bearing(s) may have been too tight as well and there may have been a few things wrong.
Regardless, it sounds like you are going to let Shimmel do it, so hopefully you have better luck there.
Shawn

I actually thought the same thing... I think some shards clogged the oil flow and maybe the motor starved for oil???


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

Thanks guys
Well we can just speculate but thats another option, but the motor would stall so i am not leaving that out of the questions. I told him to do whatever was needed and gave him all the piston and rod paperwork for him to do the job right.
THANKS FOR THE DONATIONS
















Paypal address *[email protected]*


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

ahh, your already gave him the stuff? where is he located at? did you decide to do the extra work on the head while its off? hope everything goes well with it this time!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

well i still haev not confronted the machine shop i am actually doing that today,i have everythign taken apart and ready to go, i think that i will do cams and port and polish the head as wel


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

since when do water pumps just "fall apart"?


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

sounds like it fell off the motor as it was unbolted, which does happen, and would do tha damage.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
On a side note: By looking at that one piston, that thing is fubar. ...
... but was due to a piston seizure where the piston got too hot or the tolerances were too tight that the piston stuck to the wall for an instant. Sometimes, this may or may not even stall the engine for a split second. Take it FWIW, but I have seen it thousands of time. One thing is for sure. After it happens, it's all over. Maybe it could have been from hitting the head as you mentioned though and stemmed from there. Based on the blue big end of the rod, it appears that a bearing(s) may have been too tight as well and there may have been a few things wrong.
Shawn

To be fair and responsibly informative, there are other things that can cause this as well on a perfectly bored Cyl to Piston with proper clearance.
They include:
- Improper Break-in
- Improper Warm up cycle
- Too Lean
- Lack of oiling at the piston Skirt and/or Ring wash from running excessively rich
- overheating
Basically, anything that can cause the lack of lubrication on the piston Skirt or anything that can cause the piston to Expand too quickly in relation to the Cylinder wall.


_Quote »_












_Modified by sdezego at 11:42 AM 1-19-2007_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (sdezego)*

the car was not reved up or driven it just ideled in my garage, total runig time under 20 min


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_sounds like it fell off the motor as it was unbolted, which does happen, and would do tha damage.

really? looks to me like it was spinning/grinding against the frame rail


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_the car was not reved up or driven it just ideled in my garage, total runig time under 20 min 

uh...might want to delete those videos with the car shooting flames out of the exhuast, im sure that was at idle for 20 minutes....
still sorry to hear this but im questioning your above statement....


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

well the acutal part that holds the 3 bolts fell off the water pump shaft, i have never seen th9is i coudl post up a few pics. The pully was tight.
I just got back from the machine shop and dropped the parts they measured 2.1246 on the good rod journal and on the one that messed up they messured 2.1187


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_
uh...might want to delete those videos with the car shooting flames out of the exhuast, im sure that was at idle for 20 minutes....
still sorry to hear this but im questioning your above statement....










Well as you know that the car was not reeved up that much and it only idled for 20 all together. Trust me i was the one pressing the gas pedal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## defcon4 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

$20 bucks sent... for the cause!


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (defcon4)*

sorry to hear that 94volkswagen...looks like I am not the only one with engine problem's anyway's it,s a corrado we all know there's gonna be some kinda problem down the way even if everything is brand new.Damn corrado we still could'nt live without it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the spirit you keep


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_

Well as you know that the car was not reeved up that much and it only idled for 20 all together. Trust me i was the one pressing the gas pedal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I must have missed that part....


----------



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

80 pages! This is a of the best post in the world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
94volkswagen you're mi Idol. VW wold take note for the next Rrado.








Congratulation!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (Nautiliux_vag)*

um somebody didn't get the memo


----------



## VRpower6 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (Nautiliux_vag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nautiliux_vag* »_80 pages! This is a of the best post in the world. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
94volkswagen you're mi Idol. VW wold take note for the next Rrado.








Congratulation!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


did you even read the damn thread?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VRpower6)*

Come on on guys leave him alone ,please don't start problems,thanks

I talked to schimmel and i will send him the motor and he will build me an even better motor. I am very excited and hopefully around this time i will upgrade the valve springs and retainers as well as cams





















SCHIMMEL IS THE MAN


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Hell yeah man..good to hear and you sound happy too!!


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_and he will build me an even better motor. 

does that mean we can be hopeing for a higher hp number then JUST 600?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
really? looks to me like it was spinning/grinding against the frame rail

















looks like you are right. Heres my take on it....
looks like the water pump pulley was rubbing the frame rail which caused the pump to "stall" or not spin and possibly sheared or damaged the heads of those bolts holding it onto the water pump shaft,which is why the pulley just "fell off". This could also cause the car to not cool properly. All of which you could not hear due to the exhaust firing up and sounding mean as hell.
Did your water temps seem high? was your water temp gauge even hooked up?
Reguardless, it seems like there was some machining oversites. These sort of things happen, I dont think anyone expected you to turn the key once, have it start up, and run flawlessly from day one. Troubleshooting is the last and most tedious part of a build and you seem to be taking the problems as they come. Just dont lost hope and finish this beast! Goodluck!


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

$10 bux sent to help the cause.
ferg


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SlowSLC* »_
looks like you are right. Heres my take on it....
looks like the water pump pulley was rubbing the frame rail which caused the pump to "stall" or not spin and possibly sheared or damaged the heads of those bolts holding it onto the water pump shaft,which is why the pulley just "fell off". This could also cause the car to not cool properly. All of which you could not hear due to the exhaust firing up and sounding mean as hell.
Did your water temps seem high? was your water temp gauge even hooked up?
Reguardless, it seems like there was some machining oversites. These sort of things happen, I dont think anyone expected you to turn the key once, have it start up, and run flawlessly from day one. Troubleshooting is the last and most tedious part of a build and you seem to be taking the problems as they come. Just dont lost hope and finish this beast! Goodluck!

thanks for your take brother!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
thanks for your take brother!









sounds more likely than it just "fell apart"


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_thanks for your take brother!









Huh








What's the attitude all about?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

well actuallt the water pump fell apart becasue it came out of a wrecked r32 that i puleld a motor out of and i think the wrecked knocked the pully housing out of balance and made it come of the shaft


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_









man i leave the corrado forum for like, two weeks and see what happens? im so sorry to hear about that man. must be absolutely crushing. like your newborn baby going in to a coma, just wondering what the hell could have gone wrong. absolute shame. 


_Modified by pueblorrado v3.0 at 10:20 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Huh








What's the attitude all about? 

the poor bastard just had his motor just go to s&%t on him and all of a sudden everyone is concerned about exactly how those gouges got inflicted on his pristine engine compartment?


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
the poor bastard just had his motor just go to s&%t on him and all of a sudden everyone is concerned about exactly how those gouges got inflicted on his pristine engine compartment?









i second those rolleyes


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_the poor bastard just had his motor just go to s&%t on him and all of a sudden everyone is concerned about exactly how those gouges got inflicted on his pristine engine compartment?









And you are the crusader of criticizing the curious? The three people you have been throwing icons @ (me, brilliantyellow, 1slowslc) have had/are in the middle of similar projects and we know all about set backs. Everybody is bummed to hear about what happened and I'm sure we all hope everything gets going in the right direction again soon...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

I talked to schimmel and hopefully he will build me a motor that will produce more then 650 at the wheels, we talked and it looks liek with a lil more work this motor can be made to handle 1000 hp at the crank with a few minor adjustments like the head work. So i am really excited and hope to get the motor to schimmel asap and recive it back asap ready to go in the car.
Thanks for the support and the donations
Paypal address *[email protected]*


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

bump to 94 for keeping this thread on track instead of derailing because were fighting over what happened to the waterpump and engine bay. whats done is done, lets forget about what happened and look into the future and see this more than 650AWHP beast running and driving. BUMP to get this badboy running!!!!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (hotrados)*

big badass sunday bump to get this mofo to schimmel and back!! 
LETS KEEP THE DONATIONS ROLLIN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I talked to schimmel and hopefully he will build me a motor that will produce more then 650 at the wheels, we talked and it looks liek with a lil more work this motor can be made to handle 1000 hp at the crank with a few minor adjustments like the head work. So i am really excited and hope to get the motor to schimmel asap and recive it back asap ready to go in the car.
Thanks for the support and the donations
Paypal address *[email protected]*

looks like this copuld have been a blessing in disguise harris. one step back, 1000 steps forward!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pueblorrado v3.0* »_
man i leave the corrado forum for like, two weeks and see what happens? im so sorry to hear about that man. must be absolutely crushing.* like your newborn baby going in to a coma*, just wondering what the hell could have gone wrong. absolute shame. 
_Modified by pueblorrado v3.0 at 10:20 PM 1-20-2007_

"like your newborn baby going in to a coma" thats funny


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I talked to schimmel and hopefully he will build me a motor that will produce more then 650 at the wheels, we talked and it looks liek with a lil more work this motor can be made to handle 1000 hp at the crank with a few minor adjustments like the head work. So i am really excited and hope to get the motor to schimmel asap and recive it back asap ready to go in the car.
Thanks for the support and the donations
Paypal address *[email protected]*

Any suggestions from Schimmel about how to keep the teeth on the gears with that much crank power? EIP's monster .:R32 puts out over 600 at the wheels and has been eating up tranny gears like popcorn.
Streekwerke recommends cryo treating the gears even at lower hp numbers.
I've heard from a couple folks that 1000hp is possible from boosting the 3.2 VR motor but the drivetrain doesn't seem to like much more than half that number. 
I'm not saying it can't be done, I'd just like to know what the master - schimmel - would suggest.
Either way, you're still my hero.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bkrgtivr6 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

Man Haris, this really sucks. Now you'll have to roll around in your other R32 all day. It's a rough life. Just kiddin' man, thats tough to see happen to such an amazing build. I never got to give you anything for Graduation so check your paypal, money has been sent. Keep the good work up, Call me when you're in the Ville man or I'll be in BG sometime. 
And let's keepem' coming guys, he's definitely earned it!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (bkrgtivr6)*

Sucks man, hope this time everything will be 110% and last a very long time. Loved this whole thread/build of my favorite car.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

thanks for the donations guys
Holler at me bennett, thanks again
The trans will remain stock for now besides the lsd and the clutch setup will be enough and i want to see what it can do, and you have to think that 600 whp on a r32 that weights 3400 lbs is different then 600 whp on a corrado that wieghts 3000lbs. So i want to test the capabilities and find a resolution later.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

well what does HPA do to there tranny's? their cars must eat up stock ones like nobody's business.


----------



## SavageMotorsport (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

I feel for you man. We are in the same shoes as you. We had 4 miles on fresh rebuild and we bent #5 rod.
Now the motor is with Robert Allen getting the full stage 2 head,2.9l, JE pistons, Manley rods, etc, etc, etc.
It sucks when you are so close and have to take a *MAJOR expensive *step backwards.

Good luck man.


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (SavageMotorsport)*

This just scuking ****s man! Hope the schimmel rebuild goes great!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_well what does HPA do to there tranny's? their cars must eat up stock ones like nobody's business. 

HPA makes a gearset for his application I believe


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
HPA makes a gearset for his application I believe









Ya i figured those things are beasts. No stocker is gunna hold up to that kinda power. I think this project will eventually head in that direction.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
HPA makes a gearset for his application I believe









http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...s.htm
looks to me like $2K for a R&P


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...s.htm
looks to me like $2K for a R&P









Wow, that SUCKS. I had only heard of the "kit", I just assumed that gear set implied a set of gears


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/...s.htm
looks to me like $2K for a R&P








 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to price gougeing... thats sickening. the same type of product using the same or stronger material for V8s cost around $3-400.


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Wow, that SUCKS. I had only heard of the "kit", I just assumed that gear set implied a set of gears









This is JUST their RnP to move the final drive more inline with the new power. I think they may also offer cryo on the gears. But really, they're not getting any more power than EIP Stage IV or Streetwerke's GT620 - just different approaches. 
My personal druel page:
http://www.streetwerke.com/R32turbo.html 
But then this vid stops my heart:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZgzYJLtnXg 
Can't wait to see a 'raddo ripping like that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

ahahah
Yup i cant wait either i had a dream that i drove the c32t it was very intense, The motor will be build my schimmel for sure, i got shipping quotes today and the motor will be made to handle a whole lot more Hp then before


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I talked to schimmel and hopefully he will build me a motor that will produce more then 650 at the wheels, we talked and it looks liek with a lil more work this motor can be made to handle 1000 hp at the crank with a few minor adjustments like the head work. So i am really excited and hope to get the motor to schimmel asap and recive it back asap ready to go in the car.
Thanks for the support and the donations
Paypal address *[email protected]*

WHen will Schimmel have the motor??? I would love to go check it out. He's like 10 minutes down the road from me. Schimmel and Bones made some fast ish!!!!


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

i personally like this one better at about 1:50-2:10 its great








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_i personally like this one better at about 1:50-2:10 its great








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=

nice car, but check out the idiot with his head in the engine bay


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hotrados)*

I love that video, I should be able to send the motor off in a day or two so it should be there at the latest end of next week. Thanks for the support guys


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_i personally like this one better at about 1:50-2:10 its great








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=

Sure, nice dyno vid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But there's just something about seeing it on the road that does it for me.
Which is why the C32T MUST LIVE!!


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

HPA does offer cryo treated lengthened gears, but i am not sure whether they are included in the 2,000 or extra.







to HPA
their **** is expensive, but it it bulletproof. gotta pay to play as they say


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

i personally dont like paying 2-300% profits.








82 owned.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_i personally dont like paying 2-300% profits.








82 owned.

ask haris to be sure, but i believe HPA's lengthened gearset comes from a euro 02m diesel trans. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*





























No comment


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

ha ha ha. caught


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

anything new haris? did u send out the motor?


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

gutted for you. awesome project, similar to my own in fact, hence why Ive followed this thread from the start.
best of luck with it. here's to a real 650bhp in a corrado


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (phatvr6)*

bump


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

i want to see this beast


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (vagwhpt)*

ttt


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I did not send out the motor to schimmel as the person i bought the pistons and rods wants to see them first before they sell me a new set and i want to find out what exactly went wrong. So I will haev to wait a few more days to get a answer form him and it will take 6 weeks to get a pistons and a rod made proberbly.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

awwww man! at least the guys who messed up your rods are doing something about it. thanks for the update!


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_awwww man! at least the guys who messed up your rods are doing something about it. thanks for the update!

Naw the machine shop that messed em up isnt doing crap








He means the guys who sold them to him


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

6 WEEKS!?!?!?!?!





























I can't wait that long! I've got a C32T Jones!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

The shop i got it from is C&C fuel injections and the guy who makes the cunningham rods wants to see the rods cause he never had a rod do this and wants to make sure that it was not there fault and he might fix it or replace it for free, i hope so


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

holy jesus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The shop i got it from is C&C fuel injections and the guy who makes the cunningham rods wants to see the rods cause he never had a rod do this and wants to make sure that it was not there fault and he might fix it or replace it for free, i hope so 

mad props to c&c fuel injections and to cunningham rods guy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrEvil7378 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Haris, I been following this build since the begginning and I have always wanted to ask you where did you find the syncro rear, diff, and vicious coupler, and what kind of trans did you use in the old setup.. like is a syncro trans from the 4cyl have the same bellhousing as the 02a?... and I'm sorry about the whole motor deal I'll try and send you a few bucks as soon as I get paid.
-Bill


_Modified by DrEvil7378 at 5:07 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (DrEvil7378)*

he uses a haldex, not a syncro setup anymore.


----------



## DrEvil7378 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

i know that.. it used to be a syncro setup... he mounted the haldex diff to the old syncro rear frame..."triangles for extra strength"


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (DrEvil7378)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrEvil7378* »_Haris, I been following this build since the begginning and I have always wanted to ask you where did you find the syncro rear, diff, and vicious coupler, and what kind of trans did you use in the old setup.. like is a syncro trans from the 4cyl have the same bellhousing as the 02a?... and I'm sorry about the whole motor deal I'll try and send you a few bucks as soon as I get paid.
-Bill

_Modified by DrEvil7378 at 5:07 PM 1-30-2007_

Syncro set up from a Canadian Passat syncro- rear sub frame, diff, prop shaft, trans with VR6 beall housing.

All the info you could want and more... http://www.dutchdub.com or you can go to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=742


----------



## DrEvil7378 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

thanks Bob. figured he sourced it from a canadian passat.. I coulda gotten a whole syncro setup back in Nov on ebay for $300.. everything from the trans to the gas tank. I shoulda done it.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (DrEvil7378)*

bump this shizz!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

*Update *
Talked to Dave at C&C fuel Injection he recieved the rods and pistons and it looks liek i will need 2 pistons. He is sending the rods out to cunningham to get them inspected and prolly fixed. It looks like i will just buy set of 6 oversized pistons 84.5 mm to go back in this motor and he is going to build my motor from top to bottom. He has built a lot of r32 motors and most of them are putting down more then 650hp. He will take care of me and i am also buying a new crank for the motor. I should have the motor sent out to him in a few days so that the buildup can begin. Wish me luck


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

good luck Haris


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

GL man, sounds like the support for this project is legendary. I will make a trip to whatever H2Ofest this debuts at for sure.
BTW, you should be able to pick up mad sponsorships for this car... just a thought.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*Update *
Talked to Dave at C&C fuel Injection he recieved the rods and pistons and it looks liek i will need 2 pistons. He is sending the rods out to cunningham to get them inspected and prolly fixed. It looks like i will just buy set of 6 oversized pistons 84.5 mm to go back in this motor and he is going to build my motor from top to bottom. He has built a lot of r32 motors and most of them are putting down more then 650hp. He will take care of me and i am also buying a new crank for the motor. I should have the motor sent out to him in a few days so that the buildup can begin. Wish me luck









I think you should sell the old pistons and crank to NVMYVW


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

g/l H
wat happened to u sending it out to SP?


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_g/l H
wat happened to u sending it out to SP?

My thoughts exactly... and good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (RonN)*

well the guy who designed the pistons and rods for the r32 has built a lot of r32 motor and has so many resources and really knows his stuff he has been building vw for 25 eyars and he is a machinist. He has some secrets with building r32 motors that he gained through constant building and dynoing motors that he will incorporate in my engine build. I hope that makes some sense


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Darrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darrsh* »_g/l H
wat happened to u sending it out to SP?

Cost?


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Cost?

good point


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_well the guy who designed the pistons and rods for the r32 has built a lot of r32 motor and has so many resources and really knows his stuff he has been building vw for 25 eyars and he is a machinist. He has some secrets with building r32 motors that he gained through constant building and dynoing motors that he will incorporate in my engine build. I hope that makes some sense

Whats alot of R32 motors ? havent really heard much of anything about multiple people w/ built R32 motors


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_
Whats alot of R32 motors ? havent really heard much of anything about multiple people w/ built R32 motors 

you're just not looking in the right places...


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Page 4?!?!?! Can't let this thread get too deep or I get scared.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (zippy_109)*


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

i want to see this beast running








pg 83 pwnd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by poorman at 12:27 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (poorman)*

same here


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

ttt


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Any thing new.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

Sorry i have just been real busy,i have to send out the motor and get it put together. I hope to have that done in a few days . Hopefully my gt40r is still usable as i dont know if it was hurt with all the particles that were in the oil when the motor messed up.i have to figure out a way to clean it up or check if its good. ANY SUGGESTIONS??


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Harris,
Are you sure you got particles in there? It is plummed after the oil pump and oil filter right? the filter should have gottin all the pieces that are large enough to do damage. 
but to check, take a magnetic tool pick-up wand, and insert it into the journal and move it all around in there. pull it out, you will see metal parts if they did get in.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Why not just go with a 3.6L VR6 instead of investing any more into that little 3.2?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*

Haris,
SOrry to hear about the engine issues.
Would you mind explaining how you sorted out the Haldex control?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

well i would buy a 3.6 but then i would have to get a different exhasut mani and the intake manifold its just too much work i want to get this thing done and start driving it.
The did not buy a haldex controller yet since the money that was going toward that wil now be spent toward the engine rebuild


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

You know, I personally blame you and your household for making me spend soo much time lurking and reading everything in the C forum the past couple of days. I'm even harboring a secret thought of getting rid of the 4door in exchange for a 'rado. 
The Golf is running great, but I really haven't driven it that much since Saturday, I've had the front end torn apart rewiring everything remotely associated with my headlights in order to get my new ecodes working correctly. Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_ in order to get my new ecodes working correctly. 

You should have checked this website:
http://eurowires.net/


----------



## hyperdubbin (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (izzo)*

dang dude! i just spent the last 3 hours reading about this buildup! freakin awesome! Haris is the man!


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

six pages away from passing the "what did you do too your corrado today" thread. i think the first video of this thing driving (unfortunately a couple months out) should be the single post to make this the longest thread in corrado forum history. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hope your turbo is okay


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: (Bobcdn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bobcdn* »_
Why not just go with a 3.6L VR6 instead of investing any more into that little 3.2?









HGP did tests with the 3.6l, and decided not to offer any turbo kits. The crankshaft of the 3.6l is cast, instead of forged like the 3.2l. Can't handle the torque.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (AuForm)*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (hover)*

Nice project, Haris! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

thanks guys hopefully i can send the motor out asap i have been really busy so i will inform you when it goes out
thanks for the killer support


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Last post of the 5th page!?!?! Please don't make me dig like this. I gotta see that C32T!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

*UPDATE*
I got the motor ready to be shipped off for a full buildup so i just got to find a good carrier that is cheap as well, wish me luck...


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

GL, any idea how long it will take to be rebuilt?


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

cheap and good carrier dont go in hand sorry harris....my buddy sent his STi engine via ups, fully boxed and it came back with broken mounts and a few lines snapped clean off.


----------



## screwedrado2 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*UPDATE*
I got the motor ready to be shipped off for a full buildup so i just got to find a good carrier that is cheap as well, wish me luck...


DHL is the best priced, I have shipped hoods and no one has come close to there prices and they have yet to damage one of my packages, DO NOT use fed ex freight, if you do, you best grab ankles and have plenty of lube readily available http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (screwedrado2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwedrado2* »_
DHL is the best priced, I have shipped hoods and no one has come close to there prices and they have yet to damage one of my packages, DO NOT use fed ex freight, if you do, you best grab ankles and have plenty of lube readily available http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x10
DHL ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

Hey, think of the up-side: at least your axels will be in hand when the motor is ready.








Keep the faith!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_*UPDATE*
I got the motor ready to be shipped off for a full buildup so i just got to find a good carrier that is cheap as well, wish me luck...




Where is it going??? SP finally







I wanna see this ish.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Thwe motore has been picked upa nd is in its way to C&c fuel injection for a full build up


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Thwe motore has been picked upa nd is in its way to C&c fuel injection for a full build up























do they have calipers and other usefull measurement tools there?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

they have a in house machine shop where they do all there work and engine assembly


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_they have a in house machine shop where they do all there work and engine assembly









how soon till this bish is back?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

well i have to order bigger pistons so that will take at least 6 to 8 weeks, so i will prolly go with a oversized pistons and the engine will come out to be a 3.3 or 3.4 liter


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_well i have to order bigger pistons so that will take at least 6 to 8 weeks, so i will prolly go with a oversized pistons and the engine will come out to be a 3.3 or 3.4 liter









daaaaaaaaaang! just sent another $20 to C32T Motor Rebuild Donations Fund! good luck brother!


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

dam dude, awesome build, if u dont mind me asking, where u getting all this money from at age 23 (profile) excluding all the donations,


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoSLCVR6* »_dam dude, awesome build, if u dont mind me asking, where u getting all this money from at age 23 (profile) excluding all the donations,

Selling cars and parting out v-dubs


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
daaaaaaaaaang! just sent another $20 to C32T Motor Rebuild Donations Fund! good luck brother!









Money recieved thanks man


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Glad to hear the motor is on its way to be healed, good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRpower6 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_Harris,
Are you sure you got particles in there? It is plummed after the oil pump and oil filter right? the filter should have gottin all the pieces that are large enough to do damage. 
but to check, take a magnetic tool pick-up wand, and insert it into the journal and move it all around in there. pull it out, you will see metal parts if they did get in.

actually quite the contrary my friend. dirt and dust are the two biggest enemies of ANY type of bearing, whether it be ceramic ball bearing, or journal bearings. just think of what a TINY spec of metal can do to a bearing set if just a little piece of dirt can screw it up! definitely go over it, rt was right in using a strong magnet and passing it over the areas where the oil would be running through. not sure if anything would be in there for SURE, but... its better than ruining a 1400 dollar turbo


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (VRpower6)*

Ehh, not if it wasnt run for long. Particals smaller than one micrometer will take tens of thousands of miles to destroy a bearing like what happened inside the motor. same for turbo. 
Harris. Try and find someone who can flush it out. If stuff got in there it will get damaged anyways.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ a 3.3 or 3.4 liter









Holy Sweet Jesus















Shake and Bake Baby, shake and bake. . .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

u know there is a built 3.4L sititng here forsale


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_u know there is a built 3.4L sititng here forsale









WTF, are they falling from the sky?!?!


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3104222 
A drop in replacement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

thanks but its Too rich for my blood... I know him and have talked to him numerous times thourghout his built it was on the DL so thats why not many people knew about it..


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_thanks but its Too rich for my blood... I know him and have talked to him numerous times thourghout his built it was on the DL so thats why not many people knew about it..























Harris, you are gonna be around 3.4 also right??


----------



## corradomkii (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

your my hero
wanna take me for a ride


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (RonN)*

goodluck with your build, hopefully we see you at waterfest this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

ttt


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I thought waiting for the axles was going to kill me... now this! We all feel your pain.
Here's to a strong, solid build in record time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

HOLY motha ****in displacement batman!








I was under the impression that the 3.2L was bored out as much as safely possible. Guess not


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*

ttt


----------



## 2.9litersofdeath (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

yo get me a job where you work, im down


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (2.9litersofdeath)*

so its no longer going to schimmel?


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_so its no longer going to schimmel?

.....no


----------



## [spoon] (Jan 26, 2005)

how hard was it to swap the drive line alone? im thinking about putting the drive line from either a 3.2Q TT or an R32 into a corrado...
how much of a pain in the ass was it? i dont plan on doing any mods for power, just love the idea of a 3.2 'rado and AWD would be amazing.


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

just read through the earlier of the 84 pages. Its quite intense with major fabrication and modification required. 


_Modified by rt turbo at 7:25 AM 3-22-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

bump!


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_bump!

x2


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

wow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can you imagine 600hp


----------



## Fanatik06 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (BORA RSI)*

Ive been following this thread. Im a fan.








Bump


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (Fanatik06)*

Is it done yet?


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (1sickrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sickrado* »_Is it done yet?

why do you wanna know?







watch out for this guy.
but +1 to what he said...


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*

Any ETA on the motor?


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

Lets see this thing on the road.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

well the DAve checked out the motor and we are going to go with bigger pistons and the one rod that was messed up i will buy from cunningham. SO i am waiting on him to inform me on how much i need to have ready.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_well the DAve checked out the motor and we are going to go with bigger pistons and the one rod that was messed up i will buy from cunningham. SO i am waiting on him to inform me on how much i need to have ready.

Any idea how long its gonna be from now??


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Harris,
Are you talking bigger pistons than the 3.4l you were talking about earlier? or jsut larger than stock?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_Harris,
Are you talking bigger pistons than the 3.4l you were talking about earlier? or jsut larger than stock?

larger than the 3.4!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_well the DAve checked out the motor and we are going to go with bigger pistons and the one rod that was messed up i will buy from cunningham. SO i am waiting on him to inform me on how much i need to have ready.

charlie are you buying more pistons?

i didnt know you needed more scrap metal in exchange


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
charlie are you buying more pistons?

i didnt know you needed more scrap metal in exchange








??????????????????????

Well after talking to Dave the best bet is to just go slightly bigger then stock to keep the cylinder walls as thick as possible for more strength.
NO ETA as the pistons will prolly take 6 to 8 weeks to be made anyways so he still has not figured out what size i will call tomorow and see whats up.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

damn Harris, another 2months! why oh why?!








i hope it gets done before august, it will be 2 years since you started this thread then.
good luck man


----------



## kendall_dk (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

damn first time seeing the build up, good luck


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey bro, I've watched this from the beginning, and I gotta say, you have more patience and perserverance than any TWO people I know. You really deserve this to be the sweet ride you intend it to be. Good luck with the latest 'obstacle', I'll donate to you when I get some flow (and I don't donate to ANYTHING - yeah I'm a stingy bastard)
On a side note, did you post a video of first crank up on YouTube? 
Best of luck, cheers.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ol_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ol_Dubber* »_Hey bro, I've watched this from the beginning, and I gotta say, you have more patience and perserverance than any TWO people I know. You really deserve this to be the sweet ride you intend it to be. Good luck with the latest 'obstacle', I'll donate to you when I get some flow (and I don't donate to ANYTHING - yeah I'm a stingy bastard)
On a side note, did you post a video of first crank up on YouTube? 
Best of luck, cheers.

yes hed did.


----------



## Ol_Dubber (Jun 8, 2006)

I thought that blue bay looked familiar....


----------



## Fanatik06 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Ol_Dubber)*

This thread is like a epic trajedy. haha


----------



## slammed dub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Fanatik06)*

WOW!!!
I dont think I have anything else I can possibly say except wow


----------



## Stealth42o (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: (slammed dub)*

I still have a candle in my window burning for you and your car


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (Stealth42o)*

Page 7?!?! NOT page 7?!?!?!








Got my own candle burning too.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Haris,
That sucks about the motor, hope you get the new one back soon, along with your axles. I finally have my car out of the trailer and am working on it again. Who knows maybe we'll both finally get them running this year


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

ANY UPDATES YET? i wanted to see this thing at water fest and/or h2o of 06 but nothing I'm having high hopes for 07 though can't wait to see it ready dude good luck


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Fanatik06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fanatik06* »_This thread is like a epic trajedy. haha


i know, this is just terrible. every free greek must know the story of Harris and the 94 24V AWD VRT Corrado


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (dmband0041)*

NEWS>...... The pistons have been ordered it will make it an 3.25 liter they should be done in 6 weeks, the rod that was damaged was fixed by cunningham for 125 bucks. so as soon as the pistons come in the motor will go back together


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (dmband0041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmband0041* »_ every free geek... 

(misquoted)


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_NEWS>...... The pistons have been ordered it will make it an 3.25 liter they should be done in 6 weeks, the rod that was damaged was fixed by cunningham for 125 bucks. so as soon as the pistons come in the motor will go back together























Nice to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

can you be more specific about the parts you are using?


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

theres 85 pages here, im not sure, but there just maybe some info within those pages as to what hes using, maybe....just a guess idunno


----------



## G60Junky (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (hotrados)*

i'm asking for an itemized listing of the parts and vendors, so i can do the same down the road.


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

totalled r32 with useable drivetrain...start there then come back when you need the rest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_NEWS>...... The pistons have been ordered it will make it an 3.25 liter they should be done in 6 weeks, the rod that was damaged was fixed by cunningham for 125 bucks. so as soon as the pistons come in the motor will go back together
























Awesome news Harris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i0ls (Mar 20, 2003)

NICE! i have been stalking this thread for quite some time now. like the rest of us i was heartbroken when i saw the bad news. keep your head up though, it will be well worth it when its all said and done.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (i0ls)*

been about fifteen pages since i last sent my luck your way.
glad to hear there is some significant progress being made here. 
all the respect in the world, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (izzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *izzo* »_
Nice to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

So, as long as the engine is out you should upgrade the turbo to one of these.


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_So, as long as the engine is out you should upgrade the turbo to one of these.

those turbos are outragious!. The GTK 1000 which is comparable to Harris's, cost 2 grand. Alot of that technology is just a copy of garrett, the intake they just added a swirl design. Garrett is still the leader.


_Modified by rt turbo at 9:21 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_
those turbos are outragious!. The GTK 1000 which is comparable to Harris's, cost 2 grand. Alot of that technology is just a copy of garrett, the intake they just added a swirl design. Garrett is still the leader.

_Modified by rt turbo at 9:21 AM 4-19-2007_


x2. garrett rocks!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Retrographic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retrographic* »_So, as long as the engine is out you should upgrade the turbo to one of these.

Ugly. I'd rock one of Innovatives BB turbos before I went with a GTK. I will say though, the GTK's with the ported shroud sound NASTY... (but just about any ported shroud compressor does too







)


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*

ttt
harris where does this build stand.?


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_



gee, i wonder what forum this guy is from








Keep up the good work harris, cant wait to see this thing rip


----------



## uilyvr6 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

What is the date on the pistons? Are you hoping by the end of May???


----------



## CorradoVR6pr (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (uilyvr6)*

Any Updates???


----------



## papa roach (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoVR6pr)*

Is this like the biggest baddest project ever or what, ive never anticipated any projects on vortex but i cannot wait till this ones done. props to ya buddy u got patience skill and money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (hotrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrados* »_totalled r32 with useable drivetrain...start there then come back when you need the rest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


LOL, perfect.


----------



## one_luv (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (sdezego)*

hope its back running and on the road soon, im sure it will all be worth it once you crack the throttle!


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (one_luv)*

status?


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (1sickrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sickrado* »_status?


x2!!!!


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*

bump


----------



## VR6_MAN (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (poorman)*

Bump again


----------



## CorradoSLCVR6 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (VR6_MAN)*

Where o where has this r32 gone?


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (CorradoSLCVR6)*

Im a good freind of Harris, so I have the latest skippy. Right now the pistons are still on order being built. They were able to reuse the rods as he sent them back to the manufacturer and they repared the one that had the issues. In the mean time, Harris has been working on his turbo R32. he just got software for her, so hes boosting around 7 psi now. Once the pistons arrive for his C-R32T, i imagine they will start the machining process. Until next time, its just a waiting game.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

I have reinvigorated my interest in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FAIL (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (DHill)*

late night bump...


----------



## bitsq (Jun 23, 2005)

anything new bump?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (bitsq)*

I talked to the Dave and he said that the motor is going to be done at the end of june, the pistons are suppose to arrive at the end of this week and he will get things ready for me asap.


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

so whens the completion date going to be?


----------



## bdfcorrado (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (hubbell)*

too soon to guest I think


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I talked to the Dave and he said that the motor is going to be done at the end of june, the pistons are suppose to arrive at the end of this week and he will get things ready for me asap.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (zippy_109)*

EVERYONE IS GOING TO HATE ME FOR THIS!!!

BUT I HAVE DECIDED TO PART THE CAR OR SELL IT AS IS.
I can sell the whole swap or parts individual, or i would consider a clean corrado vr6t plus a whole lot of money for my whole car with all the parts. 
I come to realize how much more money i need to finish it and that i have some new priorities that i need to address first i have every receipt and i have a excell file with each purchase and the total of the build and that i can send to people just to show how much money i have in it w/o labor.
If you are interested in anything or a trade of some kind email me at 
[email protected] or call 270 320 2184


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

noooooo


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_noooooo









X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Retrographic)*









but but but what about the rivalry with your mustang buddy









(i think it was a mustang? its been too long...)


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well looks like i'm not going to waterfest


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

wow never seen a project go so so far and just stop!!! best of luck Harris in your next project


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

IM calling you right now to talk some sense into you


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*

Its a shame to see it go, but priorities must come first..Hopefully someone can finish it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

wow that really sucks


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

you must be kidding me....so how about a for sale post.....we really have no clue as to all the parts you now have down there....maybe reconsider this project as NA?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

What happened between here:

_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_I talked to the Dave and he said that the motor is going to be done at the end of june, the pistons are suppose to arrive at the end of this week and he will get things ready for me asap.
















... and here?

_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_EVERYONE IS GOING TO HATE ME FOR THIS!!!
BUT I HAVE DECIDED TO PART THE CAR OR SELL IT AS IS.
I can sell the whole swap or parts...


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-correr)*


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*

WTF?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

just put a tarp over it, let it chill, finish it when u have the chance. No reason to just get rid of it now. Patience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS. Stop spending monye on the other turbo r32 to get this finished instead.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Italianboy730 at 9:42 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

well guys i guess i will reconsider i guess i jumped into this i was just frustrated to how much money i need for the completion of the C32T.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

We all do it. Just cover it up, walk away and go at it again later. Just stop wasting money in places that dont need to be wasted cough r32t cough.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

aahahha. well i really don't want to to part it and i doubt that i will go through it, but i know that i wont be at waterfest, cause the motor is not ready and i still need a lot of money. So i guess it will sit around covers up until i finish it up. 
I am doing the C2 stage one fuel kit on my R32 and the clutch that i had for the C32T so i gues i will have to get a twin plate for the C32T. My r32t will make me happy until i get the corrado done


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

as long as you're happy. But if you sell the C, then you going to be kickin' yourself later on when you do have the cash and time to finish it. So keep it, let time go by and things will eventually fall into your hands.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

my heart stopped for a sec, first u say its for sale, then now ur saying ur putting it on hold, please finish it one day, i wanted to see this thing completely done by page 100


----------



## R32Jetta (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Italianboy730* »_as long as you're happy. But if you sell the C, then you going to be kickin' yourself later on when you do have the cash and time to finish it. So keep it, let time go by and things will eventually fall into your hands. 

Exactly what I said.......and when it is done hes already been promised a few magazine covers.....thats worth waiting for


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

it is not like you have a deadline. just set this prject aside and wait till you have the inspiration and money to finnish it up.


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

it is legacy. it must be completed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*

phew, i was trippin.


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (pueblorrado v3.0)*

Ive been watching this build over two deployments! Dont give up on us now, Im happier with it sitting until you can finish it.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (R32Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Jetta* »_IM calling you right now to talk some sense into you









you can thank a filthy russian for putting this idea into haris' head in the first freakin place!!!


----------



## grippin wide!! (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

DUDE!!! GET REAL!!








That car aint just ur dream but also many other guy's too. DONT KILL IT!!
I had always thought of a Corrado to be like that then I came across ur project and I wet my pants! To me, thats how a Corrado should have been (fullStop).
Look bro, I'm a Lego (Technic) fanatic. At times it takes weeks to figure out how to setup the drive terain or the steering system. So,...I sleep over it!! hehehe I can understand ur frustration. Just give it some time.
C'mon guyz, MOTIVATE dis lad over here!!
Take it easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6_MAN (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (grippin wide!!)*

Wow, I think I just cried. Don't give up on it. You did so much to it and you're almost there.


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6_MAN)*

There is not much let except for the motor, tuning, and putting it all back together. please dont leave us hanging


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6_MAN)*

There is not much left except for the motor, tuning, and putting it all back together. please dont leave us hanging


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

Please don't give up








You will have the most badass corrado on the PLANET if you complete Thats cool!


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (A2VW4life)*

I just took out a student loan you accept checks? I'll buy it








Just kidding, Haris i hope you sleep on this well and decide to keep it and build a crazy corrado. If you dont i guess me and about 10,000 people from this forum are comming over and beating u till u decide to keep it


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

haris!! dont scare us like that!!! good luck on havin the money for the project.... ill continue to keep an eye on this thread just dont junk it or throw money into it when you shouldnt!! good luck with everything!


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_well guys i guess i will reconsider i guess i jumped into this i was just frustrated to how much money i need for the completion of the C32T.


Yeah c'mon man... you've gone way too far to quit now. Part out a few cars and sit back for awhile, gather some more cash, and work on the Corrado in stages. So what if it takes another year? Remember when you were going to sell it when it was Syncro? You know you love it too much.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (DHill)*

Haris, 
Well its been 2 yrs since the start of it, and if anyone knows the amount of money it takes I'm one. Just roll it to the side of the house and let it sit for a while. You know you don't want to sell it no matter how frustrated you are with it. Hell we started our stuff at about the same time, and I haven't even got the ECU in the car(Cory is shipping it to me he finally got it from Doug). Yeah you still need axles and and some other big dollar items like the engine back. But, if you do decide to part it. Let me know, I can find a good home for some of those parts here in Cali. Just like your syncro drivetrain








Goodluck with the choice man, I do have the Turbo for the R sold just need to get rid of the car now.


_Modified by Not4show at 9:36 AM 6-23-2007_


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

you can't stop!
I've thoguht about selling mine or giving up on it many many times. I know I can't realistically afford to just get on and build it, so I'm just taking my time and buying parts as and when I Can.
R30 turbo is my aim also, this build has been an inpsiration to me and all of us on here.
Keep at it, you'll seriously regret selling it.


----------



## niceyellowgolfdude (Aug 31, 2003)

getrrrr dun


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

definitely a must finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (DUB2583)*

Finish it!!!!! I want to strap some cameras to that thing it would make some sick footage...


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Some motivation
http://www.dmmotorsport.com/Projets.html


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

Im very impatient so I know how you feal Haris, but I will just reiterate what some other fans have said. Just put a cover on it, save money and add parts when you can. When ever it is done you will be happy.


----------



## gizmo76 (May 26, 2005)

man this should be in a donations thread where we donate to him lol./.... once hes done he will have funn and then probably end up selling it lol just like everyone els i see in the euro tunner mags .... if you do ever plan on selling it ... i say raffle it you can make tons of money that way and it would be awesome to be capable of wining it


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gizmo76)*

Haris,which fuel rail did you modify?I need to do this due to my "configuration"


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

its the stock fuel rail just capped of and fitting tigged on


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

NEWS
I bought some axles for the corrado the other day so that they can be made while i wait for the motor to come back from the builder, and yes donations would be awesome as i have to pay around $3k for my motor when its done
thanks


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sell that R32T !!!


----------



## gizmo76 (May 26, 2005)

hey i can make a paypal donations to you man i would love to see ppl chip in for your hard work im sure people would love to help out especialy since everyone hanging off the edge of there seats waiting for this thing to be done lol


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (gizmo76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmo76* »_hey i can make a paypal donations to you man i would love to see ppl chip in for your hard work im sure people would love to help out especially since everyone hanging off the edge of there seats waiting for this thing to be done lol

Donations would be awesome i think the axles will come in Wednesday so i was thinking of throwing in a vr block and the o2m trans and fabricate front and rear axles and then have a shop make them for me, the donation coudl go towards that. thanks


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

why waste the money???














sit around...wait for the R motor and put it in.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
Donations would be awesome i think the axles will come in Wednesday so i was thinking of throwing in a vr block and the o2m trans and fabricate front and rear axles and then have a shop make them for me, the donation coudl go towards that. thanks






























Enough with your request for "donations"


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

People are donating to finish the C32t, not a AWD VR.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

I think a few of you guys are getting a little out of hand here. Everyone is dying to see the car done but Harris doesn't have an endless supply of money so stop riding his azz. He can have a c32t without a built motor, duh.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

Those that dont agreee with me please dont post anymore, if you have problems with the donations then dont do it, stop this stupidity


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

Harris wasn't even the one who suggested it. He merely said he would be happy and gracious to accept donations.. wouldn't you be? 


_Modified by SLC4EVER at 10:48 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## JayNiche (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (rt turbo)*

Kevin is *FAR* from an ****** dude. he gets *all* his projects done with his own money and his own skills and his projects are far from cheap. Not saying harris won't get it done and his skills are great, I think maybe he just bit off a little more than he could chew; and no he didn't suggest the donations but he gladly excepted the proposition. Which I also think is a little backwards, especially seeing as this is the second time he's willing to except other corrado owners money. I know I would feel dirty putting other peoples cash (especially another corrado owners) into my car and then have to have that over my head. This is his big idea and it's up to him to get it done on his own recognizance. Corrado's are expensive for all of us, especially when they are one of a kind. Stop putting money into the Golf R32 or sell it if you really need cash










_Modified by SLC4EVER at 10:48 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I know he didnt propose the donations and i would be glad to accept them too, also you have to keep in mind what the people are donating for and that their money is being used to contribute to that cause. Its not a written law, just respect i believe.
BUT, i thin kabout 100% of the people giving donations are to finisht the c32t project, not to put a VR AWD in the car...thats just my opinion. Sorry if you took it the wrong way. 


_Modified by Italianboy730 at 1:11 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## rt turbo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: (JayNiche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayNiche* »_
Kevin is *FAR* from an ****** dude. he gets *all* his projects done with his own money and his own skills and his projects are far from cheap. Not saying harris won't get it done and his skills are great, I think maybe he just bit off a little more than he could chew; and no he didn't suggest the donations but he gladly excepted the proposition. Which I also think is a little backwards, especially seeing as this is the second time he's willing to except other corrado owners money. I know I would feel dirty putting other peoples cash (especially another corrado owners) into my car and then have to have that over my head. This is his big idea and it's up to him to get it done on his own recognizance. Corrado's are expensive for all of us, especially when they are one of a kind. Stop putting money into the Golf R32 or sell it if you really need cash









I dont know about the others guys, but I was refereing to brilliant yellow60's remark. And no hes not "backward" or biting off more than he can chew. You making those commets however, is.


_Modified by rt turbo at 10:30 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## JayNiche (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (rt turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rt turbo* »_
I dont know about the others guys, but I was refereing to brilliant yellow60's remark.

that is kevin


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEguy* »_ Harris doesn't have an endless supply of money so stop riding his azz. 

His driveway suggests otherwise








He definitely doesnt _need_ the $$
I personally don't give a **** if this car ever gets finished
I am going to stop here to avoid pissing certain people off


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

LETS CHANGE TOPIC PEOPLE


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

its great weather outside here in CT to wash the car! 
but on a serious note. When is the ETA of the r32 motor? Last i remmeber you saying was they were re-doing the piston that failed then they are going to assemble and ship?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Italianboy730)*

Talked to dave and the pistons came in and the assembly of th emotor has begun , and should not take a whole lot more then 2 weeks, i am very excited, just scared of the bill....
I actually ordered all 6 brand new pistons from CP over sized so i think that might make it more like a 3.3 liter VR6


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 3:51 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## lo_prophile (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Soooooo........ I just finished read this entire string! I found the post over a year ago and forgot about it. Looked it up again about a week ago expecting it to be finished. I am anxious for pics of this built beast when it returns. 
Oh and Happy B-day(It's mine too)


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Hey harris who is building your motor for you I need one built for my R32 and possibly punched out some. LMK some contact info via PM if you can thanks


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
His driveway suggests otherwise








He definitely doesnt _need_ the $$
I personally don't give a **** if this car ever gets finished
I am going to stop here to avoid pissing certain people off

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif With a list of cars like that, he doesn't need donations. HOWEVER, if he is pimp enough to have you guys donate money to his project, I say "GAME RECOGNIZES GAME"!!! Play on player....

Anyone want to donate to my project ?


----------



## gizmo76 (May 26, 2005)

ive seen what he owes and what not and yeah he can prolly piss out 100 dallor blls and what not but its the simple fact this cars gotta get done lol

ok i got it are you comming to water fest? if so what car are you planning on bringing. bring some pictures and kind og like a banner right and a donation box for it i promice you will get some dow that way it will fill up preaty quick im willing to drop 20 in man because i wanna see this done. i wish i kept the porsche and knew half of what you did maby she would have been running great and well at water fest to


_Modified by gizmo76 at 9:35 AM 7-12-2007_


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (gizmo76)*

ahah thanks man i will be at waterfest and i think i will have my r32t with me hopefully. see you there


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

how am i suppose to know waht u look like


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (1BroknRado)*

well i am sure we can meet up there and do a little drinking


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

yea maybe in like 4years when i can buy it lol


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (1BroknRado)*

BUMP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (blackMKAY3)*

ready yet?


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

Whats the status? I can't wait to see this thing finished.
- Rick


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: (95mk3jetta8v)*

Its been 2 weeks!!!!! Harris?? wtf


----------



## Szandman (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado_Club)*

It's almost 2 months since "should not take a whole lot more then 2 weeks", what's up???


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Not only was my original dream to build a turbo VR6, BUT WITH THE DSG DRIVE LINE OF AN R32!!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

Well I was in europe for the last month visiting my family, the motor is almost complete i talked to the guy but he said he is real busy. The bottom end is together so i dotn think it will be more then 2 more weeks on the completed motor. I will finish it but i have to catch up on work since i have been gone....


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

good to have u back Harris
it would b nicer to have that R32 motor back in the rado also
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif take ur time dude


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

monday bump


----------



## zippy_109 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (poorman)*

Thanks for the update, and welcome home. You've got a hungry, impatient fan-base here but we're all behind you on this dream project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (poorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poorman* »_monday bump


----------



## Toffeerado (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (poorman)*

what happened to this car???


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

up


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (1BroknRado)*

this wont be seen driving until next show season at best....im only guessing here but i doubt it gets done in a real hurry at this point...


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (hubbell)*

status?


----------



## VDubClub1 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

updates?


----------



## boosted corrado 91 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (VDubClub1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubClub1* »_updates?
 x2


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (boosted corrado 91)*

x3?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (95mk3jetta8v)*

Well i am actually goinf to take the car to a shop this week to get soem axles made so when the motor comes in soon (they are takign a sweet as time) i will have a fully runign car


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (pennies earned)*

Great work Haris! Now who wants to see some dyno #'s???


----------



## Froto-gL (Aug 7, 2002)

ummmm me!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

the r32 engine your getting back right?
i remember you saying something about just using a vr6t motor while u wait for the R motor.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (1BroknRado)*

SAD NEWS
Due to my r32 breaking down and needing a lot of parts i have decided to part out the corrado c32t project and instal the drivetrain in the r32 since its my DD and i need to have it done asap. Everythign is for sale form the corrado i will put it back to stock to drive on the weekends at least for now and then maybe down the road do something even wilder. SORRY GUYS
IF you have any inquires IM me or call me 270 320 2184 
thanks


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

i dont believe you. 

ill wake up tomorrow and this post will dissappear


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

This is the second time you've reported quits, Rado owners don't quit, finish what you started man, we're rooting for you!!!
DO EEEETT!!!!


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re:*

Does that mean that everyone who donated money gets it back?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: (o20one20o)*

Well i think this time its for good i cant afford the r32 turbo and this c32t project , i wished that the damn motor never took a crap the car woudl have been done long time ago i am sad but cant afford to fix the r the only way i can is to use the corrado parts on the r32


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Re: (94volkswagen)*

Sorry to hear that - and SO close. Hopefully someone can buy it AS IS and get it finished. I know I would, if I had the money sitting around (or could convince my wife to borrow from the 401K).
It's maddening to think all you went to, and then to give up now. I'm working on a 1.8T swap, childsplay compared to this, yet many issues to tackle even there. I can certainly understand your frustration. 
Best of luck,
Bryan


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Re: (hallkbrd)*

so what happens to all the people that sent you PAYPAL? Do they get a refund?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Corrado_Club)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado_Club* »_so what happens to all the people that sent you PAYPAL? Do they get a refund?

Chill out my friend... I am actually having second thoughts again and i am trying to work things out without parting the corrado....


----------



## Lurkin bunny (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (94volkswagen)*

why dont you just get rid of one of the 4 cars in your sig? should be enough money to cover the rest


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_SAD NEWS
Due to my r32 breaking down and needing a lot of parts i have decided to part out the corrado c32t project and instal the drivetrain in the r32 since its my DD and i need to have it done asap. Everythign is for sale form the corrado i will put it back to stock to drive on the weekends at least for now and then maybe down the road do something even wilder. SORRY GUYS
IF you have any inquires IM me or call me 270 320 2184 
thanks

so you are bitching out?
i would have never predicted that


----------



## ThisOneTime (Jun 15, 2007)

whats funny is that people are dumb enough to paypal you in the first place. BWahahahahaha


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
so you are bitching out?
i would have never predicted that










WTF???? Calm down whats it to you man? Dont worry about it...
I am not parting it out i made **** work so all you haters shut up.
THe C32t is going to be finished


----------



## baupfhor (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

The rest of us have faith, dont worry.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
THe C32t is going to be finished
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emirc (Oct 24, 2005)

come on... seriously...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoqDYcCDOTg


----------



## BadAssLilR32 (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
WTF???? Calm down whats it to you man? Dont worry about it...
I am not parting it out i made **** work so all you haters shut up.
THe C32t is going to be finished
















so what's left to complete this....


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (BadAssLilR32)*

Welli talked to the guy who built the motor and the bill came up to $ 3958 and then i have to get axles shortened for it and and the haldex controller.
Then of course tuning and finally paint .....


----------



## 62ragtop (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

man i forgot about this thread. what made you pick up that mk5 instead of finishing this?


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (1BroknRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1BroknRado* »_i dont believe you. 

ill wake up tomorrow and this post will dissappear

I don't know whether it was some kind of mantra or voodoo magic but it worked. Please keep an eye on this thread...


----------



## pako (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
THe C32t is going to be finished
















Actually, I guess you may not quit - the whole corrado world is watching, hoping to see your C32t done someday. This is a project of GLOBAL importance, so keep it up and don't give up!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (62ragtop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *62ragtop* »_man i forgot about this thread. what made you pick up that mk5 instead of finishing this?

not sure, but i know for some reason, his brother uses his user ID on here also and the 93 non c32t is his brothers, so it could be either of theirs.
could also have been because he needed a daily driver...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (silvr rcr)*

THanks fo rthe support as usuall. I bought the mk4 R32 for a DD and i own the c32t thats my only cars. THe other corrado vr6t is my brothers and and the mk5 is my moms.My borther uses my name on vortex as well, so thats why there are a lot of cars in my sign 

















_Modified by 94volkswagen at 2:46 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
WTF???? Calm down whats it to you man? Dont worry about it...
I am not parting it out i made **** work so all you haters shut up.
THe C32t is going to be finished
















screw over another one of my friends and i'll be way less civil


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

brilliantyellowg60 WTF? You have a PM, No clue what you are talking about?


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Karma is a b!tch


----------



## afrothunder030 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

how much have you spent so far? i have to do an auto shop project where i have 20k to spend on a car. I was going build an awd vrt corrado but i like this better! i think that this swap is way out of my price range?


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (afrothunder030)*

didn't this whole thread start as a bet between you and your boy that you'd both build cars and see who could build the faster car? Wasn't he building up some kind of an american muscle car and making fun of you and saying you wouldn't be able to complete the project successfully?
I can't remember the specifics and don't feel like going through all the pages of this thread, but you NEED to complete this car!!! Both for the corrado forum viewers, and for your own pride


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
screw over another one of my friends and i'll be way less civil










_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_Karma is a b!tch 

elaborashunzzzz?







i'm still stuck at work, i need a good dose of vortex drama


----------



## The Euro Shoppe (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_
THe C32t is going to be finished
















when? those people that paypal'd you would probably like to see the car they helped fund within the decade.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (o20one20o)*

Its going to be done it will take a lil motre time i have 35k into this and if the motor was correctly done by the machine shop the first time , all of you would be reading about the car in a magazine, hopefully that will happen one day....


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

it will happen. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Dude scew the rest of them, the its ur car, do what you want to do man.,. Great project. Glad to see someone trying something new.
Keep up the good work man,., http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Szandman (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (OneBadCorrado)*

As far as I know nobody forced anyone to paypal anything, a gift is a gift..! I'm also dying to se the end of this, but give the guy a break and stop threatening him!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Hello

Hi?Do I know you?


----------



## shoand03cobra (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

Whats your name?
My name is Benjamin!!!
Maybe we know each other!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Whats your name?
My name is Benjamin!!!
Maybe we know each other!!

Hi Benjamin...you must be lost.The **** talking thread is on the other forum....
Thanks


----------



## deth_core (Jul 12, 2002)

last time i checked this thread, it was page 30-something. 
60 later, what the f*** happened?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (deth_core)*

A lot of unforseen problems and the lack or time and money, but dotn worry this car will be completed


----------



## silvr rcr (Oct 14, 2003)

with over 380,000 views, can you imagine the sponsorships you could have gotten with advertising???? haha


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*

i honestly believe this car will get done, and then i want you two to race, and then come back on to this exact thread, and post some more BS, might b real, but damn dude, u act like ur the man cuz u got an older M5 n a couple of stangs. 
C32T AWD, soon ppl


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

I Want to own page 91


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Sunday Bump


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Haris


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

COme on man this needs to be done before I go to Iraq.


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

november update?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*

not a lot to update really i am trying to save up 4k to pay for the motor so that i can pick it up from the shop


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

So the motor is done then? well.. ready?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

The bottom end and the head are done they just need to me bolted up and i owe him liek 3950 or somehtign a lot of money


----------



## akzjiohf (Oct 14, 2007)

94volkswagen
your my hero! C32 will be amazing


----------



## DAROWDYAUDI (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_The bottom end and the head are done they just need to me bolted up and i owe him liek 3950 or somehtign a lot of money 


what all does that cover? sounds a bit much.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

Fully built


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (DAROWDYAUDI)*

Yes its a lot of money i think this is the list or close to it as i dont have anything on paper
$1250 Pistons
$ 600 Crank
$1584 18 hours of labor
$ 252 Machine Work 
$ 125 Fixing the Cunningham rod
$ 150 Misc gaskets and seals
$3961 TOTAL


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

so when is the motor expected back?


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (1BroknRado)*

when he has the $4k! haha..


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

dam


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Lurkin bunny)*










_Modified by turbodub06 at 12:02 AM 11-9-2007_


_Modified by turbodub06 at 5:03 PM 11-10-2007_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Whats your name?
My name is Benjamin!!!
Maybe we know each other!!

I KNOW YOU!!!!! YOU ARE MY FRIEND!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

bump for Harris to win the lottery


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

I need to start playing i am a lucky bastard most of the time


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

smells like another paypal donation spree is coming your way


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Darrsh)*

bump!!!


----------



## krenar (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: R32 + CORRADO = FAST (94volkswagen)*

corrado+r32 engine+4motion+big turbo= scarry
good luck with the project


----------



## ilomax (Feb 28, 2007)

So.... 
Whats going on?


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (ilomax)*

I had to go digging for this thread. I'm not letting it fall off my radar again.


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (RonN)*


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (fukndubn96)*

any news


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_ . . 

Dang dude, what other cars do you own right now? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackMKAY3 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*

Wow i havent checked this thread in forever... Hows everything getting along?


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

any update????


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*

well ran int more problems with my R32t and i had to rob the turbo off the corrado so that my r32 runs but no worries the corrado will get even a bigger nad better turbo soon. I am going to complete this car even if it takes another 2 years, if i did not run ito problems that i did this car woudl have been drivbing for a year at least. Keep your fingers crossed that this new job will make me a lot of $$$$ so that i can finish this car for once. 
But this is my DD i just got done with it let me know what you think


----------



## shoand03cobra (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Like Haris said in about 2 yrs he will have his car done...
And if i dont kill myself driving my old ass 2000 M5 bye then, we are going to race if Haris wants too..
In 2 yrs i will be either driving 35-40k dollar porsche 996 TT or 35-40 dollars C6 ZO6 (not stock)
Good luck beating one of those 2 cars with 50k dollars invested in VW









But he will have one thing better thne me 100%
Alot more kitty in corrado then in 911/zo6


----------



## Reverend179 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Like Haris said in about 2 yrs he will have his car done...
And if i dont kill myself driving my old ass 2000 M5 bye then, we are going to race if Haris wants too..
In 2 yrs i will be either driving 35-40k dollar porsche 996 TT or 35-40 dollars C6 ZO6 (not stock)
Good luck beating one of those 2 cars with 50k dollars invested in VW









But he will have one thing better thne me 100%
Alot more kitty in corrado then in 911/zo6


Wow, congrats on being an arrogant tool.


----------



## fukndubn96 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Like Haris said in about 2 yrs he will have his car done...
And if i dont kill myself driving my old ass 2000 M5 bye then, we are going to race if Haris wants too..
In 2 yrs i will be either driving 35-40k dollar porsche 996 TT or 35-40 dollars C6 ZO6 (not stock)
Good luck beating one of those 2 cars with 50k dollars invested in VW









But he will have one thing better thne me 100%
Alot more kitty in corrado then in 911/zo6


some people cant stand others who work hard for there money and have the finances to build a project not to waste money but to enjoy all the skills they've learned. n reguardless of wat comes around in 2 years should be no concernce of u if he drives a $50k rado that u could never build or afford or a modded c6 which u probably cant afford or build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
keep goin harris g/l


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

hahaha! What a tool! I love how clowns pop up out of nowhere and try to be all badass and ****! BTW a Corvete is a mid life crisis car! And we all know Corrados are ***** Magnets


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Like Haris said in about 2 yrs he will have his car done...
And if i dont kill myself driving my old ass 2000 M5 bye then, we are going to race if Haris wants too..
In 2 yrs i will be either driving 35-40k dollar porsche 996 TT or 35-40 dollars C6 ZO6 (not stock)
Good luck beating one of those 2 cars with 50k dollars invested in VW









But he will have one thing better thne me 100%
Alot more kitty in corrado then in 911/zo6


----------



## dworkz (Nov 17, 2007)

took me two nights ta fin reading this whole thread, cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

You're an inspiration man. Been following for a while. Keep it up. What are your new years plans for the C32? Any progress on getting the motor?
- Rick


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

what about returning the R32T to stock, and using the $$$ from the sold parts to pay to make some kind of progress on the rado....?


----------



## thevisualedge (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_
In 2 yrs i will either be just another pompous ***** in a Porsche or just another arrogant Corvette driver. Either way, I will continue believing that fast cars are the true test of masculinity, or worse yet, believing women think that too.


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

good work man i cant wait to see it done


----------



## tracerturbo2 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Like Haris said in about 2 yrs he will have his car done...
And if i dont kill myself driving my old ass 2000 M5 bye then, we are going to race if Haris wants too..
In 2 yrs i will be either driving 35-40k dollar porsche 996 TT or 35-40 dollars C6 ZO6 (not stock)
Good luck beating one of those 2 cars with 50k dollars invested in VW









But he will have one thing better thne me 100%
Alot more kitty in corrado then in 911/zo6

 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you 
He will get laid and not have a car payment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (tracerturbo2)*

not only that, he will be able to fix anything if his car breaks unlike the tool who puts a second mortgage on his house for a vette blows his tranny after his dumb ass pulls the famous 5th gear to 2nd gear downshift.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*

bump for a good guy.


----------



## cityxstar (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

damn i started at page 30 and i got here??

FINISH THIS!!!! 
amazing amazing amazing work up til this point haris, keep it up!


----------



## jawxx (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow. This is ridiculous.... ly awesome. I read this whole post over the past two days. It was like reading a book and I almost cried when your pistons got ****ed up. So close to finished....
I'm simply aspiring to OWN a Corrado. I think I want to buy an all stock VR6, so I can learn about the car as I build it. Of course I'd only be shooting for about 300HP... but it'd be my first project ever so I'd be totally happy with it.
Good job so far, and good luck dude.


_Modified by jawxx at 1:06 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## bkrgtivr6 (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Like Haris said in about 2 yrs he will have his car done...
And if i dont kill myself driving my old ass 2000 M5 bye then, we are going to race if Haris wants too..
In 2 yrs i will be either driving 35-40k dollar porsche 996 TT or 35-40 dollars C6 ZO6 (not stock)
Good luck beating one of those 2 cars with 50k dollars invested in VW









But he will have one thing better thne me 100%
Alot more kitty in corrado then in 911/zo6


Don't worry Haris will come fix them when you break them.


----------



## Bejbis (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: (bkrgtivr6)*

bump.... any updates for march?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Bejbis)*

well actaully i talked to the machne shop and i think i should have the motor back in a few weeks as i will have money to throw at it


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (1BroknRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1BroknRado* »_YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_well actaully i talked to the machne shop and i think i should have the motor back in a few weeks as i will have money to throw at it








 

How goes this anyway Haris? Give me a shout when you get a minute, I've got a question for you about more horse powers in the golf.


----------



## VeeDubinMK3 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (hover)*

Anything new? Update?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (VeeDubinMK3)*

well i am actually throwing in a stock 12v for now and then the r32 motor will be here shortly i will have pics up soon the corrado has a complete new look you will like it.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

awesome... you know how many people have been anticipating the end of this build... you have done awesome work so far, lets see the final product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (Noodleboy)*

Yup, well actually right now i am working on it, we are painting the engine and trans and all the accesories in BMP to stand out in the clean DBP engine bay, I parted out a corrado vr6 5 speed and thought i would use the stock 12v out of it in my blue corrado for the time being and drive it a little before my new setup comes in. The stock 12v 5 speed FWD is gonna be real clean shaved bay with hidden wires and really clean for now, and the driveshaft was taken out ....
The new 3.4L motor is going to be here shortly and i am doing a multy plate clutch along with a longer geared transmission and a GT42R. 
So i can have pics up of the current engine thats going in if anyone cares to see it, but its gonna LOOK SICK.......


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

yes please let us see it


----------



## planticus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Noodleboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noodleboy* »_yes please let us see it

X2...


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (planticus)*

Post up, post up!


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (1sickrado)*

New wheels 17X9 and 17x8 BBS RS

The new front bumper with euro 90mm lip





Stock 12v motor and trans painted in Black Magic Pearl


----------



## tatarin (Feb 14, 2008)

that looks sick


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (tatarin)*

boring.....sorry....really want to see what was promised....car was better before it was torn down....i just cant get excited over those latest pics....








come on.....pull out the 12v lump and hold out for the real deal, it'll happen with a bit more patience and money and time, mainly money probably..... 
good luck, do the right thing..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hubbell)*

OK buddy, the r32 motor is still on its way this is just temporary until i get everyhting that i need to still deliever what i promised.........


----------



## tatarin (Feb 14, 2008)

dude ...he is just trying to get the car driving around ... so he can finish some of the outside touches and such... the motor is being built now but with the R32 that he just finished building... the corrado project is now finally taking a move. he is just showing the bases on which the new look will be established with widebody and huge lipped rs's. in the near future... frankly, i'm very excited that harris didn't kill the corrado project. its gonna get finished one way or another. i know it. thumbs up Herry


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_OK buddy, the r32 motor is still on its way this is just temporary until i get everyhting that i need to still deliever what i promised.........

im confident you'll get it done, im just sad that IMO, the latest pics are a step back considering how close the car is to being done with the r32 lump and drivetrain. the car deserves better than pics with another 12v in it. hope u understand where im coming from, not trying to put down the project, just not trying to be an A$$ kisser who is happy no matter you turn out. in other words, i dont want to make it easy for you to call it close enough and tool around with a 12v. keep it up.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## etsd311 (Nov 13, 2002)

harris...
you are something else.
this thread...
all 91 pages...
i JUST finished.
few hours at best.
i'm soooooo addicted to your car.
my god, if you ever make it to the west coast, we've got plenty of MGD for ya. tab is on me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

p.s. don't listen to these guys... i know you threw the 12v in there because it was something to do and because at least you can drive the car around...
tinkering with our cars is just something we love to do!


----------



## BoehmeyChick (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: (etsd311)*

92!
I plan on dropping an R32 into mine as well. But since the funds to do that proably won't come for many years, I'm just trying to get her running.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (tatarin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tatarin* »_dude ...he is just trying to get the car driving around ... so he can finish some of the outside touches and such... the motor is being built now but with the R32 that he just finished building... the corrado project is now finally taking a move. he is just showing the bases on which the new look will be established with widebody and huge lipped rs's. in the near future... frankly, i'm very excited that harris didn't kill the corrado project. its gonna get finished one way or another. i know it. thumbs up Herry









swing much?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I am







at all the stupid people who donated $$$ to him
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3838174


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

cant believe people actually sent him money and now he is parting the car out. is he going to refund people theyre $. it would only be fair.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (vaporado)*

HA!


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I am







at all the stupid people who donated $$$ to him
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3838174

is it a donation if you were screwed over in a a buyer seller deal. I made a donation then I guess.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (jesiman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesiman* »_
is it a donation if you were screwed over in a a buyer seller deal. I made a donation then I guess. 

me too!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (jesiman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesiman* »_
is it a donation if you were screwed over in a a buyer seller deal. I made a donation then I guess. 

you are not the only one


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif im not surprised this is happening


----------



## papa roach (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

ha ha not again, is this over for good now or is he going to change his mind again.


----------



## shoand03cobra (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (vaporado)*

hahahahah Haris screwed you alllllllllllllll...
I told you ****ers the car will never be finished and i got flamed..

It looks someone is being "Credit card racer" "same cookie cuter"

ahahahh
FAILEDDDDDDDDDDDDD















Can you guys send some donations for my new C6 corvette ZO6
paypal adress [email protected]



_Modified by shoand03cobra at 11:49 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*

Can we make a new thread for this? One with less than 90 pages a pics on the first page? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_hahahahah Haris screwed you alllllllllllllll...
I told you ****ers the car will never be finished and i got flamed..

It looks someone is being "Credit card racer" "same cookie cuter"

ahahahh
FAILEDDDDDDDDDDDDD















Can you guys send some donations for my new C6 corvette ZO6
paypal adress [email protected]


How do u figure he failed? Looks like its coming along nicely.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (corrado1013)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado1013* »_
How do u figure he failed? Looks like its coming along nicely.

are you simple?


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Well i love you all of you just jump to post BS, but you know what i dont care. NON of you would have even come even close to where i was with the corrado, so whatever. SHOfag...... he knows his car stuff so much that he only knows how to change his oil but he is best at talking BS and hating. Whatever. 
As far as the money donations i did not get many at all maybe totaling 40 buks if that, so i did not screw people. I lost money as well but that was not my fault and the reason why i decided to part the corrado is that i am buying a house and as far as a fast a$$ car my my R32T will put down the 600 to 650 at the wheels within a month. SO i guess they can lock this thread now........
One more thing this project was not funded by a single credit card Dumba$$, CASH MONEY








PEACE


_Modified by 94volkswagen at 5:30 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

your still a scumbag and have ripped some people off to fund it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

$40, if thats all it was, is hardly scum material IMO, its not even worth trying to return the funds. everyone loved him when the car was being built. he decided to stop, it is his car so why such hate so suddenly? I'm dissapointed the car isn't going to happen but i hardly think he is scum now? maybe im missing something? please fill us in or enlighten me, if im the only who doesnt know the deal.








still sucks the car won't be completed.....i guess someone else just needs to pick up where he left off....a NA version would be very possible and not so likely to have so many troubles....FI can always be addes later.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dude rado (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

for all the money that went into that project, the 40 bucks is nothing. so if the car isnt being finished, its being parted? dont do that! 
there cant be much more to do to finish it anyways. hold onto it for another year and ill buy it form you man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dude rado at 7:55 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

he says it's $40 but that doesn't mean anything...of course he's gonna say a low number
anyone that sent this guy money post up how much you sent, that way we can add it up


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_your still a scumbag and have ripped some people off to fund it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (hubbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubbell* »_$40, if thats all it was, is hardly scum material IMO, its not even worth trying to return the funds. everyone loved him when the car was being built. he decided to stop, it is his car so why such hate so suddenly? I'm dissapointed the car isn't going to happen but i hardly think he is scum now? maybe im missing something? please fill us in or enlighten me, if im the only who doesnt know the deal.









ever bought parts from him?
if not you are lucky because then you didnt get screwed


----------



## jesiman (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

myself and another local were screwed by this DB. I guess he really needed the money more than I did so he can buy a house. Get a nice toaster for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (jesiman)*

Its official, worst thread in corrado history. This was like half of a hand job.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

Why you guys talking bull**** no one forced you to donate any money for his car and if didnt get finished so what its his own decision its his car his money, this guy still drives better VW's then most of you here just stop hating .


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shoand03cobra* »_Can you guys send some donations for my new C6 corvette ZO6


Can you just grow a set and get off these forums. Do you know why people buy vette's? Because they have big front ends, big motors, big egos, big everything....Something to make up for the little guy in your shorts.
Bummed to see this car not completed. At least hold onto that drivetrain for another car down the road.


----------



## shoand03cobra (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*

Hehehehhe



_Modified by shoand03cobra at 4:38 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## JayNiche (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (shoand03cobra)*

My balls itch hard. I mean haaaaaard. I'm thinking about taking a day off to scratch them....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I am







at all the stupid people who donated $$$ to him
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3838174

We donated money to him to get the car done.I know how much $$ was donated and it was not enough to even buy a faffin piston....much less finish off the car.
Please stop looking for drama.


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*









U-N-I-T-Y


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

man I wish this corrado was finished.


----------



## CorradoVR6pr (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (dri0514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dri0514* »_man I wish this corrado was finished. 

X2


----------



## GNIFRUS (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (BadAssLilR32)*

i think you shuld reed some.... in 2005 the worlds fastest awd did 8.95 in the 1/4 in it was an STI from puerto rico i know the owner personally cuz the driver is my next door neighbor an it had 874awhp
if you have eany doughts you can go tu youtube an look for bigvally sti !!!!!! im planing on a syncro swap on my 97 glx im still not shure how thogh !!if eany one has eany tips please help me !!! good luck with the rado !!


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: (GNIFRUS)*

did this project ever finish


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Rdoppie)*

Nope, I think he parted it out.


----------

